# The Book for a Buck Thread - 'I'd buy that for a dollar ...'



## Carl Ashmore

Hi everyone,

I know there are similar threads to this but some of them have been running many months. I was thinking this may give more recently published writers the opportunity to make their work visible to the community. Obviously, it is for books at a bargain price of a dollar or less.

May I be so bold as to start with mine 'The Time Hunters' at 99 cents.

Becky is a typical thirteen year old girl. She likes Facebook, gossiping and plenty of sleep. So when she and her brother Joe are invited to stay with their 'loony' Uncle Percy at his stately home, she thinks it'll be the worst summer ever. What she doesn't realise is that Bowen Hall is also home to a baby Triceratops, two Sabre-tooth tigers and the mythic hero, Will Scarlet...

'The Time Hunters' is a thrilling adventure that takes Becky, Joe, Uncle Percy and Will on a quest through time to find the legendary Golden Fleece.


----------



## theaatkinson

Sure. I'll list mine.

Pray for Reign is really just another Anne Boleyn story. It's historical fiction while all my other novels are litfic, so I list it at .99 because the writing is soooo different


----------



## James Everington

Hi,

'Feed The Enemy' is set during a single day, and is about terrorism, and how the constant drip-feed of terrorism threats in the media affects our lives, minds and relationships. It's also, funnily enough, about marriage. The setting is meant to be an alternative version of the present day.

If you like short stories, I'd appreciate any feedback.

cheers
James


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Thank you for the opportunity to list my books.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers is book 1 of my peacekeeper series. Amazon has been discounting it to $0.99 for ages. The link to this book is in my signature.

Adventures in Reading is a compilation of short stories, the novella _The North Room._ It also contains an essay titled _Coping With Breast Cancer,_ which relates the experience from the author's perspective as his wife battled the disease.

http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-In-Reading-ebook/dp/B002ZCY9KI/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294577459&sr=1-9

The information contained within the book The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense can save your life, even if you never do a single exercise outlined in the book. That book is also linked in my signature. The many photographs make it easy to understand the concepts being taught.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Keep them coming


----------



## Joseph Fullam

See my novels below. They are 99 cents.

You can also stop by my blog. It has loads of stories about Paranormal NYC, and about 4300 photos from around the city.


----------



## velicion

This is mine.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DNWF30

Out of a Dark Mind
11 chilling tales of horror, blood, sex, death and mushrooms! All for 99c.


----------



## Blodwyn

I'll jump in. Here's the tag line for my late middle reader/early young adult fantasy:

13-year old uber-archer Sam thought she'd give anything for her Olympic dream... until the Obyri spirit vampires demanded her soul.

It has a brand new cover!









And is getting good reviews on Amazon.com and Goodreads. If you're interested, the cover in my signature leads to its Amazon page. Thanks!


----------



## skeeterman10

I never do this and it may be the wrong thread. Ages ago I got the the 1st peacekeeper book by Ricky Sides. Now this is not my normal genre, but read it anyway. Very well written and since, I have purchased the rest of his peacekeeper seres. Guess my point is, thanks to all you indie authors for making some of your work available for a nominal fee. I feel like there are many others others like me me out here who will take a chance at a lower fee and then will buy your other work if we have enjoyed it. Mr. Sides is about the fourth or fifth author I have personally done this with. In closing, thank you for your offerings and because of this I have really branched out me reading genres. In the next few days I will be trying some of your offerings found here!


----------



## Joseph Flynn

I usually write in the thriller and mystery genres but &#8230; Round Robin is a romantic comedy. Lots of laughs, lots of heart, characters you'll remember for a long time. Because Round Robin is so different from my usual novels, I'm offering it for .99 for the rest of January. To read a free excerpt, please click on the link to my website.http://www.josephflynn.com/rr.html


----------



## Laura Lond

skeeterman10 said:


> I never do this and it may be the wrong thread. Ages ago I got the the 1st peacekeeper book by Ricky Sides. Now this is not my normal genre, but read it anyway. Very well written and since, I have purchased the rest of his peacekeeper seres. Guess my point is, thanks to all you indie authors for making some of your work available for a nominal fee. I feel like there are many others others like me me out here who will take a chance at a lower fee and then will buy your other work if we have enjoyed it. Mr. Sides is about the fourth or fifth author I have personally done this with. In closing, thank you for your offerings and because of this I have really branched out me reading genres. In the next few days I will be trying some of your offerings found here!


Thank you skeeterman10 for sharing this. It always helps to see that our work matters, and making out books affordable brings the desired result - more people sample them, expand their reading tastes, find something new they enjoy. I can say the same thing as a reader: because of the $0.99-$2.99 deal prices, I have tried many books and genres I probably wouldn't have bought otherwise.

Getting back to the topic, _The Journey_, book 1 of my fantasy trilogy, is $0.99:



_The Journey_ begins the story of Jecosan, a young blacksmith's apprentice visited by a supernatural messenger and sent on a mission to prevent a war between two powerful kingdoms.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Skeeter, of course this is the forum to do this


----------



## Ricky Sides

Skeeterman,

Thank you so much for your encouraging post. That was kind of you.


----------



## Joel Arnold

My psychological suspense novel Death Rhythm is only 0.99. (See my sig!)


----------



## jhanel

Together with Detective Phil Dawson, Brodie Wade -- a psychic detective -- must summon all of his will to go head-to-head with a spiritual force known as The Truth to solve the latest string of gruesome murders. It appears that Dominick Fredrickton -- the Midnight Killer -- has returned from the grave. Can they stop Death before he is unleashed from eternal bonds?

It is a paranormal mystery/thriller for just $0.99


----------



## Sharon Austin

SMOKE and QUILLER [shown below] are available for 99c each.

Thanks, Carl.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

It's a pleasure, Sharon. Good luck with the book


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Carl,

Mine has just been reduced to 99 cents and the sequel is due out in February! Working 14 hours a day to get it ready! lol

Melxx


----------



## isaacsweeney

I've got three - small collections of short stories. Check em out in my signature below.

Thanks!


----------



## Manley

Bloated Goat is a humorous middle grade children’s book full of silly characters in crazy situations. Kinda like real life.

Check it out if you appreciate light-hearted fantasy adventures in the same spirit as Shrek, Madagascar, and Alice’s Adventures in Wonderland.

All formats are $.99 and ready and waiting at an e-book retailer near you. (If you want, I can twirl my cane and tip my top hat at you...)


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Her last Christmas below in my signature is .99 cents.  It is a short story about love and loss, and miracles at Christmas.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Currently, my three novels are on sale for $.99. The links are in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Excellent. Thanks, Cliff.


----------



## roddglenn

The War of the Worlds: Aftermath by Tony Wright is currently at $1. Here's a link to the thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48898.0.html


----------



## Midnight Writer

Jule Reigh and the Jim Stone Affair

Erotic romance, apx. 11,000 words, 99 cents.

Link to the Amazon.com page in my sig below.

Thanks!


----------



## K. R. Whitaker

Time Patriot is my new release that's available for .99 cents.  It's 70,000 words.  Link in my signature below.  Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## davidhburton

Both Scourge and The Second Coming (see below in signature) are 99 cents this month.


----------



## aaronpolson

The Bottom Feeders has been $.99 since publication, and landing some decent review, too.  

(see link below)


----------



## Cliff Ball

Carl Ashmore said:


> Excellent. Thanks, Cliff.


You're welcome Carl.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

And cheers David and KR. Keep them coming.


----------



## OliverBrant

I'll add my 99 cents to the pot: My novel, _Desert Brushed in Blue_, tells how animals in the Desert used humor and kindness to cope with an impossible situation. See my KB Thread for some excerpts: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46074.0.html.


----------



## John Hamilton

I'll toss my book into the ring: Night Touch is my urban vampire horror story. It's about a vampire living in New York who's framed for murder by his homicidal dentist.

And a shoutout to Skeeterman10: thanks, you made my day!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers guys. Please toss and add all you want


----------



## J.M Pierce

Both of my titles are in my signature below. Both are also 99 cents! Thanks for the opportunity.

Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, JM


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I have two titles I can toss in:

Pelgraff is a SF novel.  
Alan McLean, ex-police officer, searches for something to belong to in the strangest of places: the planet Pelgraff during a civil war.  He came to train soldiers; he stayed for a planet and a people worth fighting for and, in doing so, found himself.

Pilton's Moon / Vengeance is mine: 2 SF novellas.  

Brendon Kinso came to Tarlton's World to bury his brother.  To avoid being buried beside his brother, he must discover the secret of Pilton's Moon.  

When the Vocem destroyed Earth's fleet and killed Lt. Carlton Voss's lady, they didn't know what they set in motion.  Escaping on a damaged scout ship, Voss runs into an alien race with unheard of potential, which Voss can see as an instrument of vengeance.


----------



## FastPop

Nice work everyone!

I'll toss ours in the ring: any of the FastPop Books Core Classics.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Both of my books are priced at $0.99 right now.

A Shot in the Dark is a cozy murder mystery. 
The only thing standing between the accused and a murder conviction is a small group of friends determined to find the truth.

The Master's Chair is a fantasy.
Being the Master Sorcerer on a world full of sorcerers would be a daunting challenge for anyone, much less a twenty-three year old accountant from Omaha.

Thanks for the opportunity, Carl.


----------



## 16205

Thanks for starting this thread!

Fantasy- Born as a dragon, masquerading as a man: Dréoteth .99 http://amzn.to/fro1fY

Paranormal/Time Travel Romance- Bound by Blood: .99 http://amzn.to/9AnSCa

Scavenger Hunt (#1 in the Zombie kids short story series) - Free at Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/36700

Hunted (#2 in the Zombie kids short story series)- .99 http://amzn.to/dTk0AB

Southside (#3 in the Zombie kids short story series) - .99 http://amzn.to/fbjWJh


----------



## David McAfee

Everything in my signature is currently 99 cents.


----------



## skeeterman10

Dang! lot of authors not many readers posting! you guys are killing me! lol I have downloaded mass amounts of samples to start picking through for my final reading selections. Some of you (like Josh) have offered 99 cent books in genere's that I'm not that interested in, but have downloaded samples of your other offerings in the siggy lines! Looks like the old bait and switch tactic to me  Thank god my gift card account is up to $100 bucks!  Will post again when I have made my first round choices!  They all look great though, just need to keep bumping the thread up so it gets noticed.  keep on overwhelming me guys and girls!


----------



## par2323

Hope you have room for one more, Skeeter. My cozy mystery _Sounds of Murder _ features an amateur sleuth who solves crimes using acoustic technology. It's $.99 too.

http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Murder-Acoustic-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1271976537&sr=1-11

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Didn't see you there, Mel. I would certainly like to recommend the fantastic 'Impeding Justice' by Mel Comley. It's an excellent read. 

And thanks everyone else for your input


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Daphne

I'd like to add my book Three Mysteries for anyone who likes tales with a twist in their tail.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Carl,
Thanks for the opportunity.

_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_ is a comedy mystery. It's been called "an early Stephanie Plum." I think of it as _My Cousin Vinny_ meets _A Fish Called Wanda_.


----------



## Abigail

Thank you for the thread. 

Invisible Tears is currently at 99 cents. Ranked consistantly within the top 500 and ranked number one in several catagories.

click here or in my signature.

http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296129256&sr=8-2


----------



## Carl Ashmore

@BarbaraSilkstone. I love the sound of your book . Oh,a d it's a pleasure Abigail.


----------



## Manley

Lots of good books on here. Thanks for posting everybody.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

And it's good to see you here, Manley. Can I recommend Manley's very funny book to everyone, young and old.


----------



## velicion

Third sight.

In the town of Leechester, England what starts out as the demise of a Jack Russel puppy and his elderly owner, turns the world as Adrian Winters knows it upside down.
Events around Adrian start making him doubt his sanity. Why is he losing time? Why is no one seeing what he is seeing? Are Demons, Zombies and other realms real or is he dreaming it all?
As Adrians' world spirals out of control, he must face the fact he hasn't lost his mind,but face his fears and save the people he loves

---
Now available.

http://www.amazon.com/Third-Sight-ebook/dp/B004J4W0AG/


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Sounds good, Velicion.


----------



## reneel

I'll add mine.  Skeleton Island its about a group of teens who kayak to an island and discover an old run down graveyard. Soon they discover more than just what's buried there!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

That sounds like my kinda story, Reneel. Thanks.


----------



## David N. Alderman

I'll jump in with mine! Thanks for the opportunity.  

The first book in my sci-fi/fantasy series is available for 99 cents - 

Black Earth: End of the Innocence
Nathan Pierce recovers from collapsing onstage at his high school graduation, reeling from dreams of an immortal girl intent on killing herself. Soon after, while the stars begin to fall from the sky, he is thrust into an adventure that takes him into the heart of Phoenix to find his missing parents. But what he finds is a disturbing fact that the rest of the world is discovering with him - the falling stars may not be stars at all...


----------



## morganrice

Thanks for starting this thread.

I just uploaded my first novel, TURNED (Book #1 in the Vampire Journals), which is priced at 99 cents.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## velicion

Another one from me.

Fallen Snow
A collection of four supernatural romantic stories. Featuring an all star cast of love-struck teenagers going through a torrent of the usual volatile emotions. Look out for the special guests of werewolves, ghosts, giant spiders and toys that may or may not be alive. 
http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Snow-ebook/dp/B004M18OH4


----------



## Rye

I guess I'll throw in my 99 center.



Ray Spencer has discovered information that the company he works for is falsifying their financial records. Unfortunately for him-they know it. He turns to his girlfriend for help, but will she help him escape? Or was she the one who set him up? He's soon framed for a murder, forcing him to go on the run from the law. A hit man is hired to kill him. The FBI is brought in to track him down. Will they find him before the hit man does? Or will he be able to clear his name before either gets to him? He knows at every turn there could be someone waiting for him. Escape is his only option.


----------



## morganrice

Thanks for starting this thread.

I just uploaded my first novel, TURNED (Book #1 in the Vampire Journals), which falls into the paranormal romance / young adult / urban fantasy genres, and is priced at 99 cents.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Morgan


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

My new release is priced at $0.99 for the month of February. There's a link to *Claws* in my signature.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Ricky. Claws looks fun


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Keep them coming.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

And aweekly bump


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey! I posted over on your other thread, but this one is more appropriate.

I loove dollar stores, because there's lots of cool things that you can buy for a dollar. This thread is like a dollar store for ebooks!

I'm a first-time indie author. My debut romantic suspense novel is currently on sale for $0.99. Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

And I think, as a reader, that I'm gonna like this thread.

Thanks, and stay warm,
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Daphne

Hallo, Carl - I would like to add my new book The Claresby Mystery which includes:
*The Black Widow of Claresby*: - A new vicar has been appointed in Claresby. Veronica Dahl is dark, voluptuous and beautiful; but strange rumours have followed her from her previous parish. What was the real reason for her younger husband's mysterious death? Who is the odd, reclusive man who lives in a caravan but visits the vicarage at night? And why do parishioners start to disappear?


UK Link The Claresby Mystery


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for starting this thread. I have 2 books available for 99 cents, both historical paranormal romances.

Honor Bound: Book 1 of the Witchblade Chronicles is the first in a linked series but can standalone as the story is complete.

_Isabel Merritt's quiet life as an assistant to one of London's famous apothecaries hides a deadly secret. A secret that could see her put on trial for witchcraft if the authorities, and her husband, uncover the truth.

When royal spy Sir Nicholas Merritt stumbles upon his estranged wife during an investigation, he can't believe his luck. He's been searching for her for seven long years and now he has her again, in his bed and his life. Except she's resisting all the way. Worse still, she's somehow tangled up with a plot to assassinate the queen. To hold onto her this time, he must find out why she left him while hiding a secret of his own that could tear them apart forever._

The Mercenary's Price is a novella length paranormal-lite historical romance.

_Being a national treasure wouldn't be such a curse if she only knew she could trust him._
_
Lady Eliza Harcourt, the queen's seer, is in danger of being kidnapped. To avoid such a fate, she will be whisked to safety during a royal masked ball. But when the man doing the whisking turns out to be Thomas Blackstone, she's no longer sure fleeing is a good idea.

Rejected by Eliza seven years earlier, Thomas has changed from the amiable second son of a lowly noble into a cold-hearted mercenary. Not only does she have to put up with the silent treatment, but she cannot be entirely certain he is on her side. The only thing she can be sure of is that he's still bitter about the rejection. And that she still loves him._


----------



## Ben White

I'll add mine, if I may be so bold, all recently reduced to 99 cents:

Miya Black, Pirate Princess I : Adventure Dawns - Sword fights. Ships. Duels in the rain. Unstoppable determination. Pirates, princesses, and pirate princesses. If you want more than that then you're just being greedy, quite frankly 

The Boy & Little Witch - Whimsical story about two best friends journeying across a lonely land in search of their headwear. Written with a love of language and a light heart.

Charlotte Powers : Power Down - The diary of would-be greatest superhero Charlotte Powers. With the powers of super-strength, super-agility and phase-shifting, how can she fail? How indeed.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

A weekly bump


----------



## jhanel

Death Has a Name is back at a buck. I moved the price around to see what the market could do in a month, but it's back at $0.99. This time it will stay there.


----------



## Bob Mayer

First book in the bestselling Atlantis series is .99.  So is Chasing the Ghost, my latest thriller.
The first book in Atlantis has at least 16 similarities to the first season of Lost, even though published beforehand, so . .


----------



## BruceJones

Hey everyone!

Just lowered the cost of my latest horror thriller, THE DEADENDERS, to .99! The trade paperback came in at over 300 pages, so it's a steal at the price!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Bruce. Good luck.


----------



## OliverCrommer

I've just lowered _Meet Me at Taylor Park_, a contemporary love story, to $0.99 for a limited time.


----------



## Ben White

Resonance Book One : Birds Of Passage is now 99 cents. At 473 pages for the print edition (or 140,000 words), that's just a fifth of a cent per page, or an astonishing seven ten-thousandths of a cent per word. Now if that's not value I don't know what is.

Oh, and it's a dark-ish fantasy-ish YA-ish novel about young-ish people discovering they have super-ish powers in a world still rebuilding from an apocalyptic-ish event that occurred 150-ish years ago. Ish.


----------



## TimFrost

'The Abigail Affair' is still at $0.99 - approaching 10,000 sales at that price, so it seems to work for readers as well as me.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## DanHolloway

Carl, thank you for the thread.

I have two novels at 99 cents

Songs from the Other Side of the Wall is a coming of age literary novel about a teenager growing up in post Cold War Europe, torn between the old and the new, appealing to fans of Murakami, Doug Coupland etc. It's had some lovely reviews on and off Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

The Company of Fellows is a dark psychological mystery set in Oxford University and aimed at any fans of Thomas Harris' Hannibal Lecter noels

http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3


----------



## mamiller

Good morning everyone. I wonder if I may throw my newest romantic suspense into the mix?

BORROWED TIME is .99 cents and currently #35 on the Kindle Romantic Suspense list.

An accident on a frozen highway brings two strangers together.

Brian Morrison has no recollection of what placed him on that icy stretch hundreds of miles from home. In his line of business, memory loss was unacceptable and accountability was crucial.

Upon her parents' death, Emily Brennan became the sole guardian of her brilliant, yet eccentric brother. Her devotion to protect him from a world that shunned the abnormal made her do the unthinkable. She stole designs from National Marine Dynamics&#8230;and now she was on the run.

Only an hour from the promise of safety, Emily witnesses the car behind her spin out of control on an icy stretch of highway. Fear dictated that she should flee, but the body slumped on the shoulder of the road appealed to her humanity.

Emily and Brian are two strangers thrown together by an errant patch of ice. Would the truths of their identities tear them apart or would they unite in battle against an egomaniac that is threatening the safety of innocent civilians.


----------



## Decon

Hi Carl, good luck with, Time Hunters. I remember your book from the author site. Great read.


----------



## destill

My humor book, [amazonsearch]_Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life_[/amazonsearch], is now on sale for 99 cents.

This book holds the answers to weight loss, financial success, and marital bliss--provided you follow a CONTRARIAN approach.


----------



## marshacanham

CHINA ROSE is still .99, and seems to be having great success at that price, so I'm extending the sale period. It made the bestseller list on Daily Cheap Reads for the month of Feb as well *s* Romance, mystery, betrayal, deceit, murder...with a little swashing and buckling thrown in for good measure.

(hmmm...being a techno-dweeb, I can't seem to upload the image here of the cover. oh well.)


----------



## mamiller

Oops. I forgot to add that you can have a Hawaiian romance for .99 cents. A LOT less than an airline ticket! 

ROGUE WAVE









U.S. Geological Survey expert, Nick McCord can not account for the destructive waves assaulting the Windward coast of Oahu. The only viable culprit is the new housing development, Manale Palms and its attractive contractor, Briana Holt.

Try as he might to find blame with Briana and her site, the truth remains a mystery as yet another threatening wave attacks the coast. Now allies, Nick and Briana narrow in on the source of these anomalies and find themselves in a struggle to save the island coast and their very lives.


----------



## daveconifer

Wrecker, my new thriller, is still at .99.  Big Al of Amazon recently awarded four stars.  I hope readers will take a look (it's in the signature)...


----------



## destill

Just want to add that Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life is featured today on Daily Cheap Reads. Here's a link to the review: http://dailycheapreads.com/category/book-reviews/


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Carl--

Gosh, your book looks fun. I used to love to read books like that aloud with my kids every night.

I've got my faux historical comedy  on special for the month of March.

Winner of the RWA "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" contests, PRINCESS ROBIN, turns the Robin Hood legend upside down. Princess Robin is the secret daughter of King Richard, fighting injustice in merry olde England. Campy and full of color and adventure, PRINCESS ROBIN is a romantic romp for only, yup, 99 cents through the end of March.

Enjoy!

Dana Taylor


----------



## theaatkinson

My new novella: Formed of Clay is 99cents. Check it out if you like betrayal and ancient Egypt.


----------



## WVMark

All are $0.99:

Power Play
Horror (Detective)
Kaela Aidan is a detective in a world filled with vampires and werewolves.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K6MI96

Love's Enduring Magic
Fantasy (with a touch of romance)
Connor and Renee love each other but find a curse is keeping them apart. Their love must overcome all obstacles.
http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Enduring-Magic-ebook/dp/B004NBZFGG

Friendships of Stone
Fantasy
Two boys find themselves looking for a kidnapped friend.
http://www.amazon.com/Friendships-of-Stone-ebook/dp/B004PLNI2M/


----------



## Marc Horne

Hi all, I'd like to let everyone know that my novel Tokyo Zero is now available at Amazon for just 99c. Click o teh cover image to check it out.



One man goes to Tokyo to end the world. It goes fairly well.

As a Japanese cult gets ready to stage a massive attack, they are forced to recruit a secretive young bio-chemist from the West. They hide out on the fringes of Tokyo, taking care of the daily business of preparing for the apocalypse, until the foreigner's secret past starts to come to light and threaten their future dreams.

"Horne writes in a lyrically jarring fashion that never quite releases the tension long enough for you to get your footing. Flashbacks and flashforwards zoom past like hurtling Tokyo trains, leaving you agreeably frazzled. " - TeleRead.com

Discover this unique novel with over 60,000 downloads at its new low price.

http://www.amazon.com/Tokyo-Zero-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B001KVZI46/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1298498266&sr=8-2

Let's chat on Twitter! I am mrchrn


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Carl, I'd just like to mention that both my books are on offer at the moment for 99 cents.

Impeding Justice is currently sitting at #2 in the police procedurals in the Uk and at #83 in the US.

And Final Justice is currently sitting at #11 in the Action and Adventure category in the UK after only 10 days.

Have a great evening.

Mel


----------



## TaniaLT

I have two books - one is under a buck, This Last Summer by Tania Tirraoro is 99c. It's popular fiction, an easy to read book that takes you behind the scenes of a local TV reporter's life as she struggles with work, romance and a devastating family discovery...


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

The White Tree is a big ol' fantasy novel. How big? 150,000 words. 150,000 words of what? Swordplay, jokes, and ruminations on the nature of ducks.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

*Poison In The Blood: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia* is set in 1497, Renaissance Rome, featuring a young Lucrezia Borgia fighting to save her new husband from assassination by her powerful family.

Find it at:

*Amazon / Amazon UK*


----------



## Cliff Ball

For this month, March, all 4 of my novels are on sale for $.99. The links are in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## Valerie Maarten

Hi Carl, thanks for starting the thread.

I have two Contemporary/Romance/Drama ebooks.  They are both $.99

The Gift of Joy and Second Chances (links below)


----------



## LarryEnright

Four Years from Home is 99¢ and a top rated and selling KindleBook mystery. 

Here's a review (on amazon) from 2/25

"I am a fan of murder mysteries and can pick loopholes and can guess killers. This is NOT a murder mystery, not a suspense novel, not....well, what it is, more importantly, is a coming of age, finding yourself tale woven into a psychological thriller. And it does not even feel like a thriller till the nagging voice in your head, which had been sensing that something is not what it seems, suddenly gets very loud. 

So, Tom Ryan is a self-confessed, happy-about-it bully and I instinctively disliked him. But his matter-of-fact, quirky, and unintentionally humorous first person accounts drew me in. That's where I think the writing wins me over. The characterization, all supposedly described and hence colored by Tom's perception about them, are delightful and deep. I wish I had more knowledge of 'Combat' to enjoy this more. 

As Harry and Tom's world merge and separate, along with their personalities, and lies become truths and vice versa, I almost skipped pages to get to the end. 
And the end, to a seasoned mystery-reader like me, was a revelation. It was something that was hovering in my sub-conscious but still packed a punch. 

Loved this book, recommended for people who can laugh at ordinary things presented with humor, loves to explore characters even when there is a suspense in the background, and mainly enjoy a good read."


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Hey Carl,

Great thread

Sugar & Spice is a top 15 best selling, full-length crime thriller on Amazon UK paid store/#4 in thriller category and it is only 99c!

Links in my sig. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

*Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* is just .99 cents.

*Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* is a collection of nine true and almost true short stories all based (unfortunately) on my own experience. After nineteen years of marriage I was thrust into a brave new world of dating: online, offline, standing in line, listening to lines. And I have survived to tell these tales. Dating, divorce, desperation-all that good stuff. CAUTION: if you're contemplating divorce, these stories may convince you to consider marriage counseling. If you're out there dating, chances are you will relate. OMG! Here's a scary thought: maybe you've met some of these guys. Names have been changed to protect the guilty. *Joe Konrath gave it 5 stars and says, "Pure Comedic Brilliance."*


----------



## AprilCampbellJones

LIE LIKE A WOMAN, my humorous detective novel, is the first in the Bree and Richard Matthews mystery series and sells for .99! Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## libbyfh

My two crime fiction thrillers featuring Chicago PI Georgia Davis are 99 cents for a limited time. Hope you'll check them out.


----------



## kcmay

The Venom of Vipers, my science fiction novel (with a touch of thriller on top) is currently 99cents. It currently has a 4.8/5.0 rating on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_

A criminally funny fable... loads of 5 star reviews.... Sam Spade meets Lewis Carroll.


----------



## DDScott

I'm thrilled to add *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS  * - Book One of my chick lit gone country romantic comedies - to this wayyy fabulous book for a buck thread!

Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy.

And to think, thanks to Kindle, I can introduce y'all to my series for less than a trip to your local dollar store!


----------



## AmyJ

I've got one too for just $.99 at Amazon and Smashwords! It's a YA Science Fiction and Fantasy novel (a little over 71,000 word).

Meet my Main Character:
Do you remember how horrified you were about the idea of attending high school? I remember ticking off those last miserable days of my summer vacation following my eighth grade year.  Maybe you don’t, maybe you were one of 'those people.'  You know who I’m talking about, people like Melissa Small, the distinguished District Attorney, Larry Small’s daughter, popular, gorgeous... and absolutely terrifying to someone like me, Liv Glyn. No, I am far from measuring up to the standards required to make Melissa’s crowd. I’m not even close.  I’m just a simple man’s daughter, mostly tolerated by my peers with average looks.  If this isn’t depressing enough for you, stay tuned, it gets worse.  I was commanded with Spirit at birth by the Great Spirit, Hala.  I know, it sounds crazy but it’s true.  If you think it's difficult being a teenager, try being a teenager who was born destined to save the world from soul sucking Daevas and their mutant progeny Aengels.  There are four of us.  My companions of Spirit are Laith, Brayan and Meena.  Melissa Small is Laith’s step sister and she is always meddling where she doesn’t belong, further complicating our lives.  To make matters even worse, my best friend Jedd is apparently aware of things that are typically undetectable to ordinary humans.  So, I have to lie to Jedd, the boy who has been my constant standby since the third grade, to shield him from the horrible and very dangerous truth.  Did I mention that I think I’m falling in love with him?  The term awkward doesn’t even begin to cover it, trust me. Welcome to the mess that is my life.  

You can click on the links in my sig to go to Amazon and Smashwords.


----------



## KRCox

I'm down with that.

My .99 tale, The Stone.

Do you know Trent? Are you like Trent? Do you know a Trent? 

Only one way to answer those three questions


----------



## terryr

Thanks for starting this thread!
All Zapstone Productions LLC books for Kindle and Nook are 99 Cents for March! Sci fi action, romance, humor, mystery... 
USA Links


 

UK Links


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I was just at the dollar store, and found reusable hand warmers for just $0.99! You snap 'em, use 'em, and boil 'em. They're way cool, and cost alot less than the disposable hand warmers.

Another way to keep warm for the same price and alot less effort is to download my debut romantic suspense novel. It's a fast-paced, exciting read, that will get your heart racing with no effort at all! Think of a Canuck John Grisham rendez-vous with Gemma Halliday.

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here's the best part: Black & White is a full-length novel, and is on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## isaacsweeney

Just lowered to a buck! The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity!



Description:
Andy does just enough to get by, sometimes less. Between hits from the bong, hallucinogenic shrooms, and eating dog food, Andy contemplates his friend's suicide attempts, his final days of college assignments, and the importance of his education to his dismal-looking future. By his side are Macbeth-like witches, his meek roomate, and an out-of-date professor. And, of course, a girl.

Edgy and darkly humorous but, like all the best literature, it still keeps an undercurrent of seriousness.

About the Author:
Alex Kudera has survived fifteen years of teaching overloads but in some circles is better known for his mysterious injuries. He has bussed dishes and tutored English in two countries, and Fight for Your Long Day, his first novel, was drafted in a walk-in closet during a summer in Seoul, South Korea. A lifelong Philadelphian until fall 2007, Alex currently teaches literature and writing at Clemson University in South Carolina.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Isaac.


----------



## isaacsweeney

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> _*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_
> 
> A criminally funny fable... loads of 5 star reviews.... Sam Spade meets Lewis Carroll.


Love your cover and title!!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Yeah, Barbara's cover's great, isnt it. I wonder where we all get our covers from. I mean I have a friend who is an illustrator but I doubt everyone is that lucky.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

In the small southern town of Belvoir near the end of the Civil War, slaves are missing. Runaways, or so everyone thinks...until the bodies start turning up.

For only 0.99, this paranormal suspense novel will take you to a place in American Civil War history that you didn't know existed. A serial killer. Superstition. Revenge. Only the beginning.


----------



## Alain Gomez

Celebrity Space is 1 cent less than a buck 

"Set in the not too distant future, a worker hopes that his new job at the spaceport will allow him to get his life back on track. While taking passengers to the space hotel "Moonwalk", a collision with an unknown object brings his dreams... and possibly his life... to a screeching halt."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4


----------



## bthrowsnaill

I can't resist jumping into the "fray"... My novel Hemlock and the Wizard Tower is a sword and sorcery meets epic fantasy tale, and is priced at $0.99.

​


----------



## 25803

Thanks for the chance to post about this.

As an introductory price for the month of March, I reduced the price of Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy) to $.99. It's a romantic comedy.

When rodeo champion Bobby Gray Nelson meets feisty Kelli Palmer, he is determined to woo this woman who might be his soul mate. Kelli's sister claims dibs on this handsome cowboy, so Kelli reins in her attraction. Losing is not an option for Bobby Gray. He comes up with a plan to place his brand on Kelli's heart.


----------



## inknbeans

Would you buy Circle City Blues for a dollar?

Circle City Blues is the story of a man who thought his life was perfect. Granted, Mac didn't enjoy his job, but it did mean he spent his days and nights with the love of his life at his side. But then it stopped being perfect. The love of his life announced out in the middle of the country that she was leaving him for another man - a man she knew only from a role playing game. After dropping her off at his Middle American 'castle', Mac met up with the closest thing they had to best friends on the road; a former drag queen and his boyfriend, fellow long haul drivers, who prepared him for the seven stages of grief ahead.

Susan takes you along on this four lane therapy session lightly. This is not a heavy book, it is not a sad book, it is a deftly written look at loss and recovery. Told from Mac's point of view (and believably), it is funny and compassionate. The reader is allowed to be angry, to share in Mac's muddled efforts at gallantry, heroism, even hopelessness. You want to believe there is a happy ending at the next exit. The love of his life reappears often enough to detour him, and the reader is allowed to dislike her, pity her but not laugh at her. There are no cardboard characters, no 'usual suspects'. It reads as swift as a big rig in the fast lane, takes turns on two wheels, and eventually rolls into its destination on time.

And, right now it's $.99!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck with it, Ink.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I was just at the Dollar store, and guess what I found this time? That's right! A coat for my faithful and super-cute puppy, Charles. It was only a loonie, and Charlie is gonna love it.

Here's something that the romance/adrenaline/bargain/kindle addicts can buy for a dollar: Black & White, my debut romantic suspense novel.

Think of it as a way to keep you warm for the same price I paid to keep Charles warm. It's a fast-paced, exciting read, that will get your heart racing! Think of a Canuck John Grisham rendez-vous with Gemma Halliday.

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Go to http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG. Remember, it's only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## mamiller

Today, my Romantic Suspense, *BORROWED TIME* is featured on Pixel, and it's only .99 cents!  http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-borrowed-time


----------



## Adria Townsend

Thanks!

To Conquer the Heart of a King 
by J. S. Laurenz
99 cents on Amazon
www.amazon.com/Conquer-Heart-King-ebook/dp/B004OYTUOU

A woman who knows the future but not her own past will see the son of a king to his rightful throne; will he see the truth growing in his heart?


----------



## PJHafner

My new novel, "Stalk" has been priced at just 99 cents for Kindle. 

The main characters, a bounty hunting trio, consists of a rugged guy - Lee Bodkin, an ex-Olympic style wrestler and street tough - his Wolf-Borzoi tracking dog, Sheba, and biathlete/sniper Gladdis Montrose. She's the precision to her partner's crudeness, the strategy to his forcefulness. When it comes time to drop the hammer on a villain, she's all ice and perfection, while he's brutality and perfection.

Don't confuse this group with Dog the Bounty Hunter or other urban operators; Bodkin, Montrose, and Sheba can plow into the swamps and the wilderness to track down their targets.

Back Cover: "Lee Bodkin crafts and sells historic archery weapons: beautiful, deadly marvels of glistening woodwork. Business is booming, but his is not the only thriving enterprise on the outskirts of the bustling city. Contaminating the community is one very crafty, ruthless drug dealer, plying his trade to make the area a meth-addicted wasteland. He hates competition, and he hates Bodkin.

Unknown to the menace, Bodkin is not just a small business owner. He's a former world-class wrestler and current search-and-rescue specialist...one the government unofficially hires as a seek-and-destroy tool. Bodkin long ago stacked the odds in his favor, partnering with biathlete and wilderness survival expert - and deadeye sniper - Gladdis Montrose. Add to the mix his loyal and ferocious dog Sheba, the trio makes a nearly unstoppable team.

But the team will soon be put to the test. Because in the surrounding countryside, both pets and people have been disappearing. And to Bodkin it soon becomes crystal clear: a new presence has arrived. Something big...and hungry."

In print, it's 174 pages. Moves as fast as I could make it! In Kindle format, just $0.99 .

Take a look. Thanks! - P.J. Hafner


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, guys. Plenty of choices here.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Thanks Carl,

99 cents for a trip through contemporary Wonderland.
"Sam Spade meets Lewis Carroll"

_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_


----------



## Guest

Apolo Drakuvich is .99


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Barbara. I'm a big fan of your book.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

It's almost Wednesday! Does anyone feel an attack of "Wednesday Bored and Broke" syndrome coming on? Here's a prescription: download Black & White, my fun and exciting romantic suspense novel for only $0.99. Remember that reading a good book a day will keep the Doctor away!

Here's an excerpt:

Then her heart froze and lodged in her chest. Her throat constricted so rapidly that she couldn't even take a quick breath. Her mind, however, registered the details with startling clarity. 
There was something or someone just behind her right shoulder! Not only could she feel a presence with her sixth sense that had obviously failed her until now, she could hear breathing. Loud breathing. Her mind began to slide into panic mode. 
Oh no, she told herself, this wasn't a situation worthy of panic. They caught her. So what? She began to turn around, about to offer up some sort of explanation, when she felt pressure on her shoulder.
How dare they!
"Get your paws off me," she hissed through clenched teeth as she turned to face her antagonist. Time stood still and iced over as her conscious mind slammed into panic mode.
There was a real paw on her shoulder! A very large, very hairy paw, attached to a very large, very hairy body!

I think our heroine is anything but bored!

Here is a link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

May your all endings be happy!


----------



## DeAngelo

I've considered putting my book up for a dollar. I just can't bring myself to price something I spent 4 years writing and editing for a dollar. Maybe I'll have a 1 week sale or something.


----------



## Pamela

MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS - over 400 pages - Romantic Suspense. $.99 cent sale.

Julia is playing a dangerous undercover role, working for a man she suspects of murder. Robin, the man helping her is hiding his identity, trying to win her heart. Together, they uncover information so inflammatory they have to flee a dangerous politician. A man who rules a drug running network of dangerous people, capable of anything. Even murder

If you want to read the first chapter right now, click here. http://pamelamary.wordpress.com/ 
There's no advertising on the site except the addresses for the Amazon and B&N book pages. So have fun reading.


----------



## DeAngelo

I put my book up for a limited time 99 cent sale. Hopefully I can get some reviews on both sites.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Nicki, DeAngelo and Pamela


----------



## Pamela

Thank you Carl, for starting this thread and letting readers know about the wonderful sales.

I also have THE LIVING IMAGE - over 400 pages - on sale for $.99 cents. 
With clones, twins, advanced computer technology, spies and counterespionage.

What would you do if you found your own double? What if it is part human, part computer and there are three government agencies that will do anything to possess it?

Click here if you would like to read the whole first chapter, right now. There is no advertising on the site except the addresses for the book on Amazon and B&N. http://pamelamary.wordpress.com/


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Pamela


----------



## Elijah Joon

FROM THE AUTHOR WHO BROUGHT YOU THE THREAD,* "I LIKE ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER MOVIES"* - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,56657.0.html

COMES THE NEWEST EBOOK BLOCKBUSTER

Introducing a new satirical Action/Adventure series starring ARHNULD BRAWNSWAGGER:

A savage crew of gangsters invades the home of a detective causing their boss trouble. They've already killed the detective's wife and cooked her for Christmas dinner. Now, they're going to put the detective out to pasture.
The problem is, the detective is friends with *THE AUSTRIAN-ACCENTED ACTION GUY*, and right now, he and his trusty Desert Eagle are very angry.

Fans of Arnold Schwarzenegger movies and Chuck Palahniuk will get a blast out of this short story.
Action-packed with pitch-black humor, this is an introduction to the RED BAND: Extreme Content Series from Joon Bug Media.

Mature Audiences Only.



Available on the Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Austrian-Accented-Action-Guy-Action-Satire-ebook/dp/B004S7MO6O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300329154&sr=8-4

Barnes & Noble Nook: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/AUSTRIAN-ACCENTED-ACTION-GUY/ELIJAH-JOON/e/2940012246837/?itm=1&USRI=elijah+joon


----------



## JJayKamp

I know this was quite a few posts back, but Sheila Huggins, I LOVE the hook for your story. Civil War history that I didn't know existed? Combined with a murder mystery? That sounds super interesting.

To participate in this wonderful thread, I have two books on sale for .99 cents, both historical (although one is technically a time-travel). I'd be so grateful if you all could take a look!

The first one, The Last Killiney, has a lot to do with Captain Vancouver's historic voyage to the Seattle area in 1792, when Vancouver went around naming things after his friends, crew and superiors back in London (as one would -- Heck, if I had the chance, I'd name mountains and islands after my boss to get ahead).

My second .99 cent book, The Bayman's Bride, is about a crazy guy in Belize who likes Mayan archeology better than his wife. His dad (a duke) demands his son produce an "heir and spare," so the said crazy guy sends his lackey to collect the wife and cart her off to the jungle. Bear in mind, this is in 1795, when Belize was a rough place. The good news: her husband's lackey sent to abduct her is HOT. Of course he is - it's a romance novel, after all.

If you guys could support this struggling author and take a look-see, you'd be doing a very nice thing indeed.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Tempo Rubato ~ Stolen Time, romantic adventure/sci-fi/time-travel sort of tribute to a beloved historical character is on sale for only $.99 cents at Amazon.com. BE WARNED: this novel is long, so if you are looking for a quick read, look elsewhere unless you are an Evelyn Woods scholar.
  I always say "the More (words), the Merrier".


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm not sure I posted in here, but two of my books are 99c

Pray for Reign and Formed of Clay (a novella)


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, guys


----------



## Pamela

Bumping the thread, for Carl and all the authors here, with another novel for $.99 cents.

The Necromancer - Paranormal Suspense - with witches, hexes, animal familiars, a woman in jeopardy and a wickedly handsome Necromancer










Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room. The police didn't believe her and thought she had invited a man to her room for a little sexual encounter, which went dangerously out of control. She decides an affair with the devilishly handsome man who moved into her building might cure her of the panic attacks. How can she know she picked the wrong man. A man known as the Necromancer...


----------



## Bconvis

*Dogs of War: A Ghost Story*

A new 25,000 word stand alone novella from the author of the Pandora's Children short story collections.

After divorcing his wife of two years, Gary Lettner thinks he has found the perfect house for himself and Molly, his eight-year-old daschund.

But when the throats of the dead begin to cry out in a voice that only Molly can hear, and when evidence of past atrocities committed in his new home begin to surface, Gary finds himself an unlikely participant in a brutal quest for vengeance.










Sometimes in life, you read about something in the paper or see something on the news that is just so horrible... but you know that true justice will never be discovered. That's life and that's the world we live in. Sometimes, as an author, the only way to make sense of it all, the only way to find some sense of justice, is to write your own ending to the story.

This is one such story. "Dogs of War" is a brutal, heart-wrenching ghost story that attempts to find some justice in this sometimes crazy world we live in.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SHNS0K


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, BC and Pamela


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hello again! I just wanted to let everyone know that my romantic suspense/legal thriller is gonna remain on sale for a buck until April. I said in my last post that it was only going to be on sale for a week, but it's selling so much better that I decided to leave it at a buck for a bit longer.

I hope you don't mind, but I thought that I would repost just to refresh memories.... so here goes with my latest attempt at a humorous plug:

Do you want a healthier lifestyle? Here's a tip: Grab an apple and download Black & White, my fun, exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller. Think rendezvous between a Canuck John Grisham and Gemma Halliday, with some twists and turns that are totally unexpected. The sale continues, and it still costs only $0.99. Remember, reading a good book a day will keep the doctor away!

Links:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events that have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Excerpt:

Jillian was about to push her chair back and follow suit when a pile of paper was unceremoniously dumped in front of her. She glanced at the first page. It was entitled "Release and Waiver". At least this was something she was familiar with. She didn't even bother to skim it. She just picked up the pen handed to her by the administrative assistant and signed. She knew exactly what it said. 
"Just a minute," said Code. 
Jillian noticed that he was reading the fine print. "Don't bother," she advised, stifling a yawn. "It just says that no matter what happens, you won't sue any of them."
"Happens?" he echoed. "What do you mean?"
"Oh, you know," she said airily, "if you're found cut-up, grossly mutilated, stuffed in a box, at the bottom of the ocean. Or found riddled with bullet holes in a dark alley, or&#8230;"
"You'd be lucky to be found at all." He followed her advice and signed at the bottom of the second page. "I've always wondered how someone can give permission to have their life ripped out from under them." 
She was startled, both by the bitterness in his voice, and by the fact that she had often wondered the same thing. "Well, it's kind of complicated. I personally think that you can't consent, not really." Jillian tried to quell the quiver in her voice and sound nonchalant. She knew she failed when Code looked up from the pile of paper in front of him. 
She immediately made a show of rifling through the papers in front of her. "When we get through this, I'm going to research that very question. It's really complicated, and hinges on the definitions of negligence and gross negligence." She'd show him that she did far more exciting things with her life than drafting contracts and hassling people like him.
"Okay. Fascinating as it may be, I'm just going to sign this stuff. If I'm going to end up dead, I'd rather not be bored to death. Stuffed in a box at the bottom of the ocean sounds good right about now!" He flipped to the next form in his pile.
So much for demonstrating that she was a worthy and experienced crime-fighting partner. She had just made herself sound like a real geek.

Thanks and Happy Reading!!!

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## William L.K.

All three of my books are .99 cents for a limited time!
Click on the covers below for more info.
Happy Reading!​


----------



## terryr

Science Fantasy, Action Adventure
99 cents/70p through first week of April only.
Available also for Nook/EPUB
If you live in a country where download fees apply please PM me for alternative purchasing and delivery methods.*Amazon US link*
*Amazon UK link**Amazon US link*
*Amazon UK link*


----------



## Raybrite

Something for everyone.

Weeun- A short collection of poetry and drawings of a young Scottish girl. She gets all the revenue from this one. It was published to help her out.

The Lord's Prayer- A short book to generate thought about what we way when we think.

Raybrite's First Adventure (Revised)- This is a revision of a book I published for children. It is about a 9 year old reading level. The story is about a young boy ( myself with a take off of my son's name). The Dayton part is from my childhood and the fantasy part is from my mind. This is a short story. It is also the first of a series.
All are .99 and all are short.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Ray.


----------



## MMullin

cool - thanks Carl for setting this thread up.

My book is a "Tim Burton meets _Wicked_" alternative fairy tale about the previously unknown 8th dwarf, named Creepy. It's for anyone whose ever been misunderstood or ostracized for being different. That's pretty much everyone, right?


----------



## Carl Ashmore

A pleasure, MM. Good luck. Your book sounds great


----------



## jmbarlog

An ultra-secret CIA counterterrorist team must eliminate a deadly terrorist before his next strike.

Only 99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Necessary-Measures-ebook/dp/B003X4KW76/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1301504904&sr=8-7


----------



## bnapier

My short story collection 13 Broken Nightlights is now available for just $0.99 (and brand-spanking new, too...it just went live yesterday!)

_13 Broken Nightlights is a collection of thirteen short stories by Barry Napier, all published in print or online publications over the past four years. The stories included in the collection walk the fragile line between horror and supernatural fiction, often merging the two voids as one.

A young boy discovers a unique way to cope with the tragic loss of his father.

A trip home from the local bar on a wintry night quickly turns into a nightmare for a small group of men.

A twist on classic legends about musicians selling their souls to the Devil reveals the darker side to music.

A book written by the most sadistic people in history continues to grow in length with each new person that reads it.

And much more...

From the spectral fringes of hope to the jagged edges of damnation, 13 Broken Nightlights is a perfect fit for those that enjoy traditional ghost stories as well as those that are seeking something much darker._


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Hi Carl, it's been a long time since I've been active on these boards. I've been away writing, and have released my next title - a sci-fi novel. Here's a bit about it:

In a dystopian near-future, overpopulation has led to a government dedicated to reducing citizen numbers. Suicide is legalised, food is rationed, and reproduction forbidden without permission.

Cassie O'Neil broke the law, she had sex before marriage. She is sentenced to die on a game show, The Ultimate Choice, but when a contestant collapses Cassie takes her chance and runs. Staying alive is hard with no ration card or place to hide. But she is a woman who refuses to die.

The Ultimate Choice - US, The Ultimate Choice - UK
is my new novel, available for only $0.99/£0.70.

Thank you for looking,
Lisa

PS Nice to see you doing so well.


----------



## keithdbz

I've reduced the price for my Fantasy novella Behind The Stained Glass to .99 for the month of April, since Amazon has already made the change, I'll announce it now. Click the link in my sig and enjoy


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Carl--

My campy twist on the Robin Hood tale, "Princess Robin"  is a great way to spend a buck.

Full of adventure, romance and comedy, it won the RWA "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" contests.

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Vivi_Anna

My story DAWNING, is only 99 cents!

A prequel to GLIMMER
This is a short story…

Born with gills and not wings, Dashrael has always tried to prove himself to the high fae of Nightfall.  A skilled tracker and hunter, his services have been used for a century.  But the mission this time is different and goes against everything he believes in.    And disobeying orders sets destiny into motion.

“Vivi Anna is a master at writing urban fantasy and paranormal romances that keep the reader on the edge of the seat and GLIMMER is no exception.” – Debbie, CK2KwipsandKritiques


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Anna.x


----------



## CJArcher

To celebrate the release of Kiss of Ash, second book in the Witchblade Chronicles, I've lowered the price of the first book, Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles), to 99 cents.

Isabel's quiet life as an assistant to one of London's famous apothecaries hides a deadly secret. A secret that could see her put on trial for witchcraft if the authorities uncover the truth. But when the authority figure who turns up at her shop is Sir Nicholas Merritt, she's at risk of losing more than her life. She could lose her heart and soul, and the man she loves.

Royal spy Sir Nicholas Merritt can't believe his luck when he stumbles upon Isabel during an investigation. He's been searching for her for seven long years and now he has her again, in his bed and his life. Except she's resisting all the way. Worse still, she's somehow tangled up with a plot to assassinate the queen. To hold onto her this time, he must find out why she left him while hiding a secret of his own that could tear them apart forever.


----------



## stacyjuba

I have two new children's picture books for 99 cents each. Links are in my signature line. Thanks!

*The Flag Keeper* - This book is designed to teach children about U.S. flag etiquette through an educational fiction story. It also includes discussion questions, flag facts, and an activity.

*Victoria Rose and the Big Bad Noise* - Victoria loves her home and family, but boy does she hate the noises that invade her daily life. Her imagination transforms the blender into a growling bear, the vacuum cleaner into a lion and the lawnmower into a spaceship filled with monsters. With the help of a CD player, she decides that maybe a nasty noise like the blender is just music that doesn't know how to sing.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Can I toss mine into the mix?

Immortalis Carpe Noctem (Book one in the Immortalis series.)
Bloodlust, fanatical vampire hunters, thousand-year old vendettas, and a pair of sharp, new fangs. Newly-turned vampire, Alyssa got a lot more than she bargained for when Lysander saved her from a pair of rapist on the college campus of UNLV. Immortality is not as pretty as all the books and movies had portrayed it, and Alyssa's having a hard time with the change.

"Becoming a vampire is easy. Living with the condition, that's the hard part."

With danger looming on the horizon, and the vampire hunters closing in, Alyssa will have to find the strength to accept this terrifying new reality. There's no turning back now. It's either, Carpe Noctem (seize the night), or final death.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Katie


----------



## Bob Mayer

The first book in my military thriller series, Eyes of the Hammer is now .99.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Bob. Good luck with it


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Love this thread! There are so many good books out there, many of which I found here.

So I'm gonna put in one last plug for my book, Black & White, as I plan to boost the price next week and release Book #2 at 99 cents the week after! So I'll be back...

So here goes:

It's spring!! Here's a cheap way to celebrate and reward yourself for surviving a long, long winter: Grab your Kindle, go to the park, find a bench in the sun, then download Black & White, an exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller ebook, for only 99 cents. Then just sit, read and relax. You earned it! P.S. Don't forget the sunscreen!

Here's an excerpt:

"What was that all about?" he asked. "You weren't exactly screaming, but you were definitely running." 
"Didn't do any good," she gasped as she came to a halt in front of him. Her cheeks were flushed, and her chest rose and fell with each deep breath. "I can't believe I let them get away!"
"What?" He tried to follow her line of thought. Perhaps the suit was impeding his ability to think. "There was someone else here?"
"Yup!" She sounded almost gleeful. "I heard them arguing in the parking lot awhile ago." She glanced at her watch. "About seventeen minutes ago. I heard voices, then I saw two perps heading this way. I followed them." 
"Clarify the word "perps"," he requested acerbically, "for those of us who are lay people." 
"Perpetrators," she said, impatience evident in her voice, "in this case, two unidentified individuals sneaking around, consorting about or possibly even performing an illegal act."
He shook his head in confusion. "So you saw two people and assumed they were criminals?"
"They were behaving in a suspicious manner," she stated. "They were arguing about something, then I saw them running across the parking lot. When I turned around, they had disappeared!"
"So?" He tried to keep the impatience from his voice.
"So the perps obviously didn't want to be seen because they were doing something illegal." She spoke as if she was explaining a simple concept to a recalcitrant child.
"Or they could have been maintenance people." 
"Perhaps," she acknowledged, "I thought of that angle too. Maintenance people don't sneak about. I'm certain that they were doing something that wouldn't be covered under any corporate mission statement."
"Even assuming that was the case, why would you follow them and not call security?" he asked.
She hesitated for a moment. "I probably should have," she said, her brow furrowing, "but it happened so quickly that I didn't stop to think. They didn't want to be seen, and they were talking about me. In a bad way."
"Talking about you?" he echoed. Now he felt as if he'd taken a step into something that was way over his level of comprehension. "I think you've lost me."
"They were talking about lawyers, in particular, women lawyers, in a derogatory fashion."
"Let me get this straight. You overhear a conversation, and think it's about you?"
"Look," she snapped, frustration clearly evident in her tone, "I would love it if you could come up with an explanation that makes sense! After all, you are the CEO, or, at least, you were until midnight. Call it intuition, but something doesn't seem quite right."
He took a deep breath. "Lawyer-bashing is a fairly common occurrence". He held up his paw as her face settled into a mutinous expression. "Not that I would ever do it!" he said quickly, backing up a few steps.

Happy Reading,
Nicki Lynn Justice

Here is Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 
Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG


----------



## Alisha

H.P. Mallory's books are great buys for a buck!

I have a couple of books AVAILABLE NOW for .99! (Both Books Can Be Found in my Signature Below)
*
Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen ~ Book I is a FULL LENGTH 106,000 word Paranormal. More bang for your buck!*

_Welcome to Axl's Wolfdorn's World. Circle City is home of the Wolfen where they live as humans inside the city limits and dwell in underground caverns as Wolf people. And have done so happily for the last 1500 years. _

*Book Blurb*
On the edge of civilization, there is a place called Circle City, Alaska. The last town before the Yukon Flats gives way to frigid desolation. When Zoe O'Brien, a secluded widow, kills a crazed mother wolf and saves the only cub from sure death, she ignites a war between the Wolfen Clan and the Kontar Clan. The wolf people have been enemies of the dog people for centuries and the cub she takes in is heir to the Wolfen throne. Taken prisoner by the Wolfen for murder and kidnapping, Zoe is forced to see and do things with creatures she never knew existed, held against her will in a world she both desires and fears. Axl Wolfdorn is coming of age, ready for his Unleashing and on the hunt for his Moonswan, the female he will choose for the Chase and the royal Feral Consummation. But how can he consider bonding with a mate when the only scent deep within his nose is the tangy scent of the woman who saved his life, the very woman who forced his clan into war, the woman he must now kill to avenge his mother's death?

*The Hour Glass Witch is a fantasy time travel novella*

Book Blurb
Cursed for mocking Aphrodite, the Greek muse of history is thrust back in time to the Salem Witch Trials. Seeking atonement while assigned the duty of inspiring humans during times of great historical significance, Clio has her work cut out for her. Her efforts fail in the first twenty-four hours, unable to twist fate and salvage lives. Accused of being a witch, she is thrown in prison by a former lover from another time. To escape the gallows, she flees back in time, to the Italian Renaissance, where she becomes a courtesan for a famous Italian painter, living a life of luxury while pining for her lost love. Her favorite god and good friend, Dionysus is living it up in Tuscany. He invites her to a wild party at his palace where she finds her love again, only to be separated once more. While the sands of time run out, she travels to Hades in search of her love. Will Clio make it out in time to save the condemned souls of Salem?


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Alisha


----------



## ashleygirardi

Born without magic, seventeen-year-old Helena "Hex" Wayward is an embarrassment to her power-hungry relatives. As the weakest member of the world's most deadly magical family, Hex learns early how to avoid confrontation. There's no defending herself against an errant curse or the pit-demon that her cousins like to summon during family reunions.

When the dark magic inside of her -- magic that she never dreamt even existed -- erupts in a violent display, it kills a member of a rival family. Now, Hex's family hopes to use her magic for their own sinister purposes and their enemies just want her dead. Abandoning her magic will leave Hex defenseless but she's seen how quickly power corrupts even the best intentions.

She has to make a choice:

Save her life or save her soul.

Now $0.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U7EUN2


----------



## Harry Shannon

THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS (A Thriller) a blistering 441 pages now only .99

"Gritty, absorbing, and wonderfully written. Easily one of the best thrillers of the year."
--J.A. Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

"A dark, thrilling tale of murder and intrigue that will have you turning the pages as fast as you can."
--Crimespree Magazine

"Master craftsmanship...a dark and thrilling stroll along the knife edge. Highly recommended."
--Cemetery Dance

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

In October, of 1993 a small Special Ops team roped down in Somalia to assassinate a cult leader. The mission went horribly wrong. Their leader was killed, the medic shot in the spine. Only two of the D-Boys, Red Burke and Scotty Bowden, came away unscathed.

The aging soldiers now live in the LA area. Wheelchair bound 'Doc' is employed by the Coroner's office, Bowden is steadily a deteriorating cop on the take and Burke works both sides of the law to cover his wife's medical bills. When famous horror novelist Peter Stryker is found dead, Burke is hired to investigate why a man would commit suicide by butchering his own body.

The trail rapidly leads Burke to embrace an old lover, confront a vicious drug lord, and finally recruit his friends to stage one last mission against a mysterious cult with plans to unleash a deadly virus.

"If Michael Herr, David Morrell and Robert Stone wrote a book together, this would be it. 'The Pressure of Darkness' is a tremendous novel that works on every level."
--Ken Bruen

"The Pressure of Darkness keeps the pages turning as fast as
your hands can move. Strap in and read fast, or this one'll leave without
you." 
--Gregg Hurwitz

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

ONLY .99 CENTS


----------



## Guest

Both in my siggie-- My Boyfriend's Back is pretty much for anyone-- humorous paranormal romance with angels.  Telling Moon is erotica, be forwarned.  

My next will be coming out this month: Raising Tabitha-- a dark comedy about surviving cancer and finding love.


----------



## mamiller

All of my romantic suspense books are currently .99 cents, however WIDOW'S TALE will be returning to 1.99 in May so take advantage of me now! 

*WIDOW'S TALE*

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there.

Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Looking for something a little different to read?

How about a fun mystery/amateur detective/adventure novel? One that teens to seniors, males or females can enjoy?

Join four friends as they go on a clue-solving adventure trying to decipher the mystery of the majestic silver dragon statue with ruby-colored eyes. See if their race to the end leaves them with everything they expected and more!
Now on sale for $0.99!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Sounds great, DM


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Michael Redford died on his seventeenth birthday - the night Eddie picked him up off the street, shot him full of heroin and assaulted him.

Less than a dollar (apart from the tax that's been added). Psychological thriller Hamelin's Child was long-listed for a prestigious UK crime writing award. It's deep and dark and if you like nail-biting tension, why not give a try and download a free sample? Reviewers (not friends) have said they read it in one sitting.

Debbie


----------



## lisamaliga

Thanks, Carl! 

Here's a non-fiction title that's here just in time for summer.

MONOI DE TAHITI: SPA IN A BOTTLE

What is Monoi de Tahiti and how will it benefit you? A bottle of this Polynesian beauty product has a variety of uses and will soothe your skin, hair and nails. "Monoi de Tahiti: Spa in a Bottle" is a unique e-book focused on this fragrant and natural Tahitian beauty oil. Receive an abundance of information along with never-before-seen recipes!

The author has worked with Monoi de Tahiti for more than a decade and has added it to soap and other bath & body products.

http://www.amazon.com/Monoi-Tahiti-Spa-Bottle-ebook/dp/B004S3CVWA


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Any more for any more?


----------



## mamiller

Hi Carl, 

My romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME is still only .99 cents.

An accident on a frozen highway brings two strangers together.

Brian Morrison has no recollection of what placed him on that icy stretch hundreds of miles from home. In his line of business, memory loss was unacceptable and accountability was crucial.

Upon her parents' death, Emily Brennan became the sole guardian of her brilliant, yet eccentric brother. Her devotion to protect him from a world that shunned the abnormal made her do the unthinkable. She stole designs from National Marine Dynamics&#8230;and now she was on the run.

Only an hour from the promise of safety, Emily witnesses the car behind her spin out of control on an icy stretch of highway. Fear dictated that she should flee, but the body slumped on the shoulder of the road appealed to her humanity.

Emily and Brian are two strangers thrown together by an errant patch of ice. Would the truths of their identities tear them apart or would they unite in battle against an egomaniac that threatened the safety of innocent civilians.


----------



## Troykirby

The Deity (horror novella, 25,000 words, $0.99 kindle, smashwords)
www.troykirby.com
Synopsis: A scientist recounts how his creatures turned against him.


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

Hi everyone!
Looking for a 0.99 thriller?
If you speak spanish, my last book La Senda del Crimen is now n.1 in spanish books Amazon-Kindle-Mistery-Police Procedurals.

Hola a todos!
¿Buscas un thriller por 99 centavos?
Si hablas español, mi último libro La Senda del Crimen es ahora mismo el nº 1 en libros policiacos en español en Kindle.

Ignacio.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks guys. Some fantastic books there


----------



## Greenkeeper

I have two YA Fantasy books out for 99 cents each. You can check it out on my Book Bazaar thread here or just go right to the source using the links in my signature.


----------



## bnapier

My books The Masks of Our Fathers (a novel) and 13 Broken Nightlights (a collection of short stories published in small press venues over the past 4 years) are both available for $0.99.  Both can be found in my sig.

Also, for the remainder of April, if you purchase one of them and provide a review, I will give you the second one for free!  Message me if interested.


----------



## Fredster

My thriller _No Limit_ is $0.99, and broke briefly into the top 100 for horror today:

Poker player Matt Freeman knows life is a gamble, so when an oncologist offers an experimental gene therapy as a possible cure for the terminal cancer killing his eleven-year-old son Andrew, he takes a chance. The treatment works, and Matt feels like he's beaten the house. His elation is short-lived, however, because Andrew is soon killed in a freak accident.

Nearly a year later, he is still struggling with his loss when a midnight phone call begins with a single electrifying word: "Daddy?"

He races into the Nevada desert to find Andrew not only alive, but in possession of an incredible new ability and on the run from those he calls "bad people." Now Matt must protect his son from enemies with seemingly endless resources-and the willingness to turn Las Vegas into a battle zone.

Approximately 88,000 words.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone!

Kinderati, a super-cool site for everyone who enjoys reading a good book, has posted an interview with moi! The article features Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 for only 99 cents! Read all about me at http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal!

Here's an excerpt:Here's an excerpt:

"I think I'm stuck. The suit's a bit too tight." 
"The velcro strips holding the head on are still done up." Jillian turned to face him and deftly separated the strips. Then she grasped what she assumed to be the cheeks of the squirrel head and pulled. His neck seemed to stretch, then she felt rather than heard a "pop". She hoped that it was the suit and not his neck. 
"Mmpf!" 
"Sorry!" She released the pressure immediately. "You're right. It's stuck."
"No kidding! At least I can see again." He took a deep breath, and tried to ignore the sharp stab of pain. And tried to concentrate on the musty smell that emanated from the suit. She smelled good, better than she had a right to this early in the morning. Her eyes met his through the screen, and he realized that he was the object of intense scrutiny. 
"I think I need to twist the head and pull at the same time." 
"No," he almost shouted, feeling somewhat panicked. "I don't need my neck broken!"

H.E.A.'s forever,
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Nicki


----------



## theaatkinson

not sure if I mentioned Formed of Clay. It's 99cents and has a spanky new cover









More than anything, young Sentu wants to learn the new letters of Pharaoh Menes's court. Born of lowly fellahin stock, he believes his acceptance into the priesthood for study must surely be a miracle of his ka--only those borne of a higher caste are afforded such privilege.

Or so he believes.

He soon learns that not all is as holy as it appears in the privileged world of scribes and priests .

The acolytes suffer under the tutelage of Hozat, the High Priest: ritual sacrifices involve more than mere beasts, they involve anyone who stands in Hozat's way to ultimate power. Though Sentu is at first spared much of the darkest of Hozat's secrets, he soon realizes he cannot escape the fate of his ka forever.

When Pharaoh conquers Nubia and takes hostage that land's powerful sorceress, Sentu's own world crashes around him, and he has to discover whether justice is more important than forgiveness.

Formed of Clay is a study of betrayal and absolution within the rich world of ancient Egyptian mythology.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Carl! Thanks - both for the thread and your encouraging comments!

I just wanted to post again, mainly because *Black & White*, my romantic suspense/legal thriller, is still priced at 99 cents. It's available at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883.

I am a little behind with the release of my new YA Futuristic Fantasy, *The Oracle*, but it will also be priced at 99 cents when it comes out.

Last week was really busy.

Kinderati, a super-cool site for anyone who enjoys a good book, posted an interview with me featuring Black & White. You can read all about me at http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal!

Then, if you're in the mood, you could trot on over to Chicki Brown's Blog at: http://www.sisterscribbler.blogspot.com. Guess who she featured Friday That's right...me! There's an excerpt posted, and a lot of really cool, reasonably priced books listed, which should make your decision your post easter bunny prezzie that much easier!

To top it all off, I got the cover for *The Oracle*! I posted it on my facebook site at http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Nicki-Lynn-Justice/17988238. Of course, I'm biased, but I just love it!

To get you in the mood to do all that clicking and reading, here is a new excerpt:

_"Now, about that cat..."
She sighed. "This is going to sound really silly."
"No sillier than you just did."
She ignored that comment. "It was a way of rating my relationships. If I liked the cat better than the guy, I'd dump the guy."
"But you don't have a cat."
"I have a good imagination."
He nodded. "So how many imaginary cats did you get rid of?"
"None," she replied.
"Anyone ever ask you to get rid of the cat?" he quipped, to cover the curious feeling of pleasure her words evoked.
"The last one would have. I got rid of him instead.
"But you were going to get rid of the cat for me."
She shrugged. "I was half in love, almost asleep, and had just been through the most incredible love-making experience of my life, so I may not have been thinking clearly."
He preened. "I've been told that I'm pretty good."
"Hah," she exclaimed. "They probably just felt sorry for you."
He quirked an eyebrow at her, but didn't bother to reply. "I don't think anyone has ever said they were half in love with me," he said softly.
"Don't count on it. It could go either way. The cat hasn't been dropped off at that nice home in the country yet."_

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Carl Ashmore

A pleasure, Nicki.x


----------



## jmkwriter

People die every day.

But not all of the souls can or want to move onto the afterlife.

That's where the brothers Thane and Mort Grym come in.

Thane and Mort are bounty hunters for dead souls. They inherited the job from their father and they're two of the best in town.

But when there's a double homicide at the Kirkland Motel the Grym brothers end up with more than they bargained for. In a world without vampires, zombies or the undead, one of their bounties might not be as dead as he's supposed to be.

Available Now For Only $0.99.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, JM.


----------



## Kim Richardson

Marked, Soul Guardians book 1 - Young Adult Urban Fantasy.

Sixteen year-old Kara Nightingale’s ordinary life is suddenly turned upside-down when she dies in a freak accident, and she wakes up in a strange new world with a new career—as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara hurtles towards dangerous missions with the help of her Petty Officer and friend, David. 
But when she discovers a Mark on her leg, the entire Legion accuses her of being a Demon spy. Angels are dying, and David begins to pull away from her. Can Kara prove her innocence as she becomes the Legion’s only hope?

It’s going to take a miracle to save the Legion, and Kara’s luck has just run out...


----------



## Alisha

Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen is a .99 Bestseller!

Welcome to Axl's Wolfdorn's World. Circle City is home of the Wolfen where they live as humans inside the city limits and dwell in underground caverns as Wolf people. And have done so happily for the last 1500 years. 

On the edge of civilization, there is a place called Circle City, Alaska. The last town before the Yukon Flats gives way to frigid desolation. When Zoe O'Brien, a secluded widow, kills a crazed mother wolf and saves the only cub from sure death, she ignites a war between the Wolfen Clan and the Kontar Clan. The wolf people have been enemies of the dog people for centuries and the cub she takes in is heir to the Wolfen throne. Taken prisoner by the Wolfen for murder and kidnapping, Zoe is forced to see and do things with creatures she never knew existed, held against her will in a world she both desires and fears. Axl Wolfdorn is coming of age, ready for his Unleashing and on the hunt for his Moonswan, the female he will choose for the Chase and the royal Feral Consummation. But how can he consider bonding with a mate when the only scent deep within his nose is the tangy scent of the woman who saved his life, the very woman who forced his clan into war, the woman he must now kill to avenge his mother's death?


----------



## Harris Channing

My full-length novel, THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS is on sale for .99!

_What's it about?_
Stella Campbell has come back to Silverton, Georgia to bury her wicked witch of an aunt. But is she strong enough to endure what's to come?

Zane Weathers has been around a long time, like, two thousand years. But he's never met anyone who touches his warrior soul, like Stella.

Together they must face not only personal obstacles, but obstacles straight from hell!

Carol reviewed it at SMASHWORDS, giving it 4 stars and saying, "Good read with an ending that might lead to a sequel. Good plot, characters and action."

Why not check it out?

Happy reading,
Harris.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

What the heck here my book for $.99
Somwomana about every women that has been kicked in the butt, by the Medical and legal profession.


----------



## libbyfh

My thriller, SET THE NIGHT ON FIRE, has just come down to 99 cents for the merry month of May. Hope you'll give it a look...

Set the Night on Fire


----------



## Tara Shuler

I just released a brand new paranormal romance yesterday. It's the first book in a series.

​Click Here to Get Your Copy of Shelter Now!​
_Alice is a young vampire going to high school for the first time at the age of seventeen at the behest of her eccentric mother. In many ways, she's more afraid of the human students than they would be of her. She feels lost and awkward in human society, but she soon develops a strong bond with the cousin of one of her classmates, nineteen year old Kai.

He is beautiful, but somewhat of an enigma with his unusual demeanor. She discovers a dark secret in Kai's life, and she instantly wants to shelter him from the pain he is experiencing.

Then she meets Maksim Augustine, the incredibly gorgeous guy who seems more like he should be a model than a high school student. She is overwhelmingly attracted to him phsyically, but her love for Kai causes her to continually push him away. Eventually, she discovers a dark secret about Max, too.

But Max's secret threatens to tear her entire world apart..._

I hope some of you will take a look!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In case you missed A Walk In The Woods as KB BOTD yesterday, here it is.



This anthology contains previously published as well as never before published works.

A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks Margaret


----------



## jadenskye

Hi,
I'm glad to introduce my new book Death by Honeymoon, mystery/suspense/romance, available for 0.99. Getting great reviews. On the rugged, wild, eastern shore of Barbados, Cindy and Clint are enjoying their dream honeymoon, when paradise quickly turns into hell. Cindy finds her newly beloved taken away from her, drowned in a freak accident in the ocean. The local police are quick to declare it an accident, to insist that he was caught in a sudden riptide. But Cindy, left all alone, is not convinced.

Cindy must return to her and Clint’s now-empty home in New York and face her in-laws, who never wanted Clint to marry her, and who did everything to make her engagement and wedding hell. She must deal with all of these women’s backbiting, gossiping and unspoken accusations, while she tries to get a handle on her own grief and to get clear on what really happened to Clint.

Cindy is mailed an anonymous photo of a woman she had never met, addressed to Clint. As she tries to unravel the mysterious package, as she begins to dig deeper into Clint’s emails and files, she realizes how many secrets Clint had been hiding from his past. She realizes that she didn’t really know the man she loved. And she also realizes that Clint was murdered.

She digs deeper, into the depths of Clint’s massive corporation, DGB oil, and as she starts to unearth information she shouldn’t, she goes too far. Soon her own life is in peril. On the run, she realizes that the only way to get answers, and to save her own life, is to return to where it all began: Barbados. As she heads into the dark underside of the island, into the heart of the local villages, she is shocked to discover what really happened to her husband on their honeymoon.

But by then, it may already be too late


----------



## JD Rhoades

For a limited time, the award-winning Jack Keller series (THE DEVIL'S RIGHT HAND, GOOD DAY IN HELL and SAFE AND SOUND) are available for .99 cents each. 

"Rhoades slaps this supercharged crime fiction debut into overdrive and never lets up during 300 plus pages of nonstop action." -Booklist on THE DEVIL'S RIGHT HAND

“J. D. Rhoades kicks ass. Jack Keller kicks ass. Good Day in Hell kicks ass. You’ll read it in one sitting and be breathless by the finish. Rhoades writes with wit, style, and adrenaline." —J. A. Konrath

"Rhoades is a true rising star. You NEED to be reading his books"-Crimespree magazine.


----------



## CJArcher

I'm about to raise the price of my historical paranormal romance Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) from $0.99 to $2.99 so get in before the end of April if you want to buy it at the cheaper price. Honor Bound is currently ranked like this:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,467 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #36 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
* #39 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
* #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

Isabel's quiet life as an assistant to one of London's famous apothecaries hides a deadly secret. A secret that could see her put on trial for witchcraft if the authorities uncover the truth. But when the authority figure who turns up at her shop is Sir Nicholas Merritt, she's at risk of losing more than her life. She could lose her heart and soul, and the man she loves.

Royal spy Sir Nicholas Merritt can't believe his luck when he stumbles upon Isabel during an investigation. He's been searching for her for seven long years and now he has her again, in his bed and his life. Except she's resisting all the way. Worse still, she's somehow tangled up with a plot to assassinate the queen. To hold onto her this time, he must find out why she left him while hiding a secret of his own that could tear them apart forever.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

This Oprah author has just reduced his first novel, The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery, to $0.99.

Currently:

Amazon Top Rated, Hard-Boiled #28
Amazon Top Rated, Police Procedural #29


----------



## theaatkinson

I just put One Insular Tahiti on sale for 99cents for a limited time on amazon. If you've been thinking/wondering about it, why not grab it up now?








http://www.amazon.com/Insular-Tahiti-reincarnation-redemption-ebook/dp/B0042RUKSE/

Luke's death has come the way he always feared it would: in the claustrophobic, underground heat of a Cape Breton coal mine. He had suspected it would end this way, had embraced it even, so while his body is buried, his soul settles into a watery existence of endless waiting.

Soon, something changes in his personal purgatory; all is not quiet the way it was when he first realized he was dead. Now a wind howls and storm seas bring waves of half remembered events from his past life that are so terrible he will do anything to avoid reliving them: images of war and abuse and of a favored brother spoiled by disease.

He needs to find a way out.

This is when he notices Astrid, a newborn fighting for her life. She isn't supposed to survive her birth, but if he can just will her to be his mother, he can save her and escape the anguish of this terrible supposed insular Tahiti.

Too late, Luke realizes that the connection that binds him to Astrid is the same inevitable battle of memories he left his purgatory to forget. Now he must endure the replay of horrific images that will ultimately change his soul and Astrid's forever.

One Insular Tahiti is a nonlinear tale of one's souls search for redemption and the lengths the human spirit will go to find peace.


----------



## Guest

I just released a new novelette (THE BUYER'S AGENT) and both in my sig are 99 cents.


----------



## Rye

My latest release, A Soul Worth Taking, is on sale through the end of May.

Hell wants him.

Heaven wants to save him.

What would you do when those you love most are ripped away?

After tragedy strikes Mike Moore, he is visited by two mysterious strangers. One sees an opportunity to take advantage of him while he's in his darkest moments and takes him to the lowest depths of his soul, tempting his desires to take revenge for what he has lost. The other tries to help him rise above the darkness, giving him the support he needs to fight against the evil that has come for him. What transpires is a personal struggle between good and evil.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

My book *Can't Get There From Here* contains more than 50 humor columns and other comedy pieces, and is now just 99 cents.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, guys.  Some great stuff there.


----------



## Guest

My romantic comedy novel is now 99 cents.

TAKE A CHANCE ON HIM










Rapidly approaching forty, Lori Dergan wonders whether the right guy is out there. Since her divorce, she's had three disastrous dates, including one with a guy who takes things too far, too fast...in a restaurant. Just as she's ready to implement the three-strikes rule, Jake Sawyer comes along.

Jake's had some bad dates of his own, especially with the girl who tells a cringe-worthy story of almost disfiguring a guy during sex. A former competitive swimmer, Jake now coaches a college swim team, but he's looking for something a little more invigorating than just pool water.

Jake ignores his pessimistic and oversexed friend's advice ("The whole thing's a disaster waiting to happen. Just get some naked pics of her!") and wants to meet Lori.

Lori takes her friend's advice ("Do you know how hot a swimmer's body is? What do you have to lose?") and decides to meet Jake...and sets in motion a chain of events that will initially make her feel alive again, but ultimately take her right back where she started-wondering whether she'll ever trust anyone again.

Unless Jake can change her mind...


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hello Bargain Hunters Everywhere!

Shaina, over at https://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/black-white-by-nikki-lynn-justice is featuring Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller today (Tuesday, May 3)! It's gonna be good. Indie Books List is a really cool site with lots of excerpts posted. She has included an excerpt from my book as well.

Best of all, Black & White is still on sale for only 99 cents. Last week it climbed to #49 in the Kindle Store, #52 in the Romantic Suspense category, and #79 in the Action Adventure category! I'm thinking that is nothing short of amazing.

Here's an excerpt:

"Now, about that cat..."
She sighed. "This is going to sound really silly."
"No sillier than you just did."
She ignored that comment. "It was a way of rating my relationships. If I liked the cat better than the guy, I'd dump the guy."
"But you don't have a cat."
"I have a good imagination."
He nodded. "So how many imaginary cats did you get rid of?"
"None," she replied.
"Anyone ever ask you to get rid of the cat?" he quipped, to cover the curious feeling of pleasure her words evoked.
"The last one would have. I got rid of him instead.
"But you were going to get rid of the cat for me."
She shrugged. "I was half in love, almost asleep, and had just been through the most incredible love-making experience of my life, so I may not have been thinking clearly."
He preened. "I've been told that I'm pretty good."
"Hah," she exclaimed. "They probably just felt sorry for you."
He quirked an eyebrow at her, but didn't bother to reply. "I don't think anyone has ever said they were half in love with me," he said softly.
"Don't count on it. It could go either way. The cat hasn't been dropped off at that nice home in the country yet."

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

All the books in my signature below are 99 cents each. Most of them are action/adventure stories of a young man and his unusual car in the 1970s, inspired by my own real world youth, growing up in one of the wilder parts of America, often called 'Little Chicago' due to its lawlessness.

Me and my dad built our own version of the 'Batmobile' for me to pilot back then. One of the books details the construction of the car and its various devices.

I also have a series of science fiction books (only the first one would fit in the signature). The sci fi is about the same young man roughly twenty years later, and his possible discovery of a mind-boggling time travel jaunt on his part. I say possible discovery, because it's not at all clear in the beginning whether the recall is real, or some sort of fantastic delusion related to mental problems he'd experienced in the past...


----------



## Harris Channing

THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS is on sale for only .99!

What's it about?

Stella Campbell has come back to Silverton, Georgia to bury her wicked witch of an aunt. But is she strong enough to endure what's to come? 

Zane Weathers has been around a long time, like, two thousand years. But he's never met anyone who touches his warrior soul, like Stella. 

Together they must face not only personal obstacles, but obstacles straight from hell! 

The link is in my signature.  Just click on the book cover!

Happy reading!
Harris.


----------



## pentalpha

The Bumble's End by Jimmy Bain https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RK0T9G - Comedy Crime 
featuring femmes fatale, corrupt cops and useless crooks - all chasing after a stash of Nazi gold.  .99c

.


----------



## mamiller

The sale on my romantic suspense novel, WIDOW'S TALE is being extended. She's holding steady at .99 cents! 

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there.

Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Top o' the world, Ma


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Each Episode in the "King's X" series is 25K words (about 100 pages in paperback) and goes for $0.99.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## joe25

Hey everyone

I'm a new author and if you're looking for a funny, touching, satiric story, please check out my new e-book. Thank you!

An irreverent dramedy, Diary of a Mad Wacky Panda is a coming-of-age story about a "boy" who learns life's greatest (comedic) lessons by laughing after (and during) tragedy in narrating a witty and wacky story about the true meaning of friendship, family and character. Phoenix tells a timeless tale about a young modern day hero.

When Phoenix's sister is kidnapped, he sets out on journey to rescue her. Before long, he needs help himself. (no snacks) Ironically, he meets a boy whose father is missing and is in deep trouble. (with the wifey) Phoenix is torn. (is blood thicker than kool-aid?)

Before Phoenix reaches his goal (men's fitness cover model), he must fight the threats of kidnapping, gun battles, homelessness, cobras, bad dreams, starvation, family drama, emotional meltdowns, airline mishaps, nosy neighbors and nerves of jello.

Outside forces are not Phoenix's biggest roadblocks. His greatest obstacle is himself. (ditch the mirror) Phoenix learns more about himself through his journey than he can ever learn by watching a Friends episode. (or Cops)

Family is forever. (hey, misery loves company) Friendship is random and fateful. (ememies too) Passion is more than just Starbucks iced tea. (venti please) Failure is life's best teacher. (sorry Harvard) Laughter is key. (be your own locksmith)

A comedic adventure that will keep you on your toe. (nails) If you're a fan of John Stewart, Stephen Colbert, The Simpsons, Family Guy or South Park, you'll love this book. (enough to get hitched? I can't promise) -

Thanks for your interest! On sale for $.99!!


----------



## paisanofthedead

Whats this?! Three friends facing an ancient evil that threatens their very souls? Ancient cults resurfacing in a quiet town? Strange happenings in an abandoned house? Only one dollar to figure out what I'm talking about!!!!
Here are some who have already enjoyed "The Pit"
Buffalo Bill
_"Would you read it, I'd read it"_
Hannibal Lecter
_"I read this with a nice chianti and fava beans"_
Jason Vorhees
_"Ch Ch Ch Ha Ha Ha Read Read Read"_
Michael Myers
_*blank stare*_


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Paisan


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have just lowered the price of, Five Days Notice, to $0.99. It is a suspense romance novel.

The global economy has collapsed and third world war has left the planet a dark and deadly place. Having a job is like winning the lottery. It is a rare and cherished thing. Society is split into two classes, the poor and the damned. Only one superstore remains in the city. The seven staff members work long hours for hardly any pay, but they are considered the lucky ones.

River is in love. He is in love with the woman of his dreams. Only she doesn’t know it. Ariel lights up his dark and lonely world. She is the reason he wakes up every single morning. Her friendship and company give meaning to his existence, but when job cuts are announced his world is turned upside down. The staff are given five days notice. By the end of the week three members of staff will be fired, but how far is River willing to go to ensure that the love of his life keeps her job?

With uncertainty and doubt fuelling the fires of fear each member of staff sets out on a dangerous path of deception. The flesh of the weak is food for the strong. It is a dog eat dog world. Friends become enemies. Lovers become deceivers. You can trust no one. You can rely on no one. You must do what needs to be done to make sure you survive. You must steal, you must betray and you must kill. Betrayal, deception and corruption have never looked so sexy.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck with it, Alex


----------



## jmkwriter

Slice of Life/Family

Chris Allen, a 911 Dispatcher and part-time online columnist, is about to have a busy twelve days. For starters, there's that pesky 911 call he took that's probably going to send him to court. On the upside, though, Chris gets to meet the cute new receptionist at the Sheriff's office. A hint of romance may cheer things up, that is, if his ex doesn't keep hanging around and playing her usual mind games.

And it's only $0.99!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Thank you Carl. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

A pleasure, ALex


----------



## aaronpolson

The "book which wouldn't die": The House Eaters only 99 cents.

"The quaint new-kid-in-town core of The House Eaters is only a ruse. Polson lures us in with this charming detail only to slam the door behind us, turn out the lights and watch us tremble in the dark. Brilliantly paced, The House Eaters turns the haunted house concept on its head with a style and brilliant cast of characters rarely found in today's dark fiction. The House Eaters is a treat for the young adult audience and horror aficionados alike." - Barry Napier, author of Masks of Our Fathers

"Check your doors, and when you're satisfied that you have neither too many nor too few, allow Aaron Polson to tell you the nightmarish tale he has weaved around a Native American legend." - Cate Gardner, author of Strange Men in Pinstripe Suits and Other Curious Things


----------



## JJayKamp

Want to help an aspiring new author? Take a peek at my best book, The Bayman's Bride, which I've just lowered to 99 cents.

Set aboard a sailing ship in the 1790s, _The Bayman's Bride_ is the tale of a formidable Spanish captain who finds himself attracted to the Englishwoman he's been sent to abduct - a woman who is his employer's wife.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Graet cover, JJ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

99 cents until Sunday, an anthology of romance. Whether you prefer contemporary, fantasy or historical, you'll find something here to suit you.



A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

Interactive table of contents


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks, Carl!


----------



## NicoleIreland02

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/A-Second-Chance-ebook/dp/B004WG5L66/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305125385&sr=8-2


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Nicole and sorrow


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

Free on Smashwords, I am giving away more that I sell. Hope this helps.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Victoria


----------



## SandraMiller

What a great thread! I'd like to offer my own entry, reduced to .99 just yesterday.


Ellane Williams bitterly hates the aliens who are invading the Earth, but when she takes a stand against them she gets more than she bargained for.

Join Ellane as she struggles with an unwelcome metamorphosis, an unwanted new identity, and the end of life as she knows it.

To survive, we must all fight not to become the evil we oppose...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All 99 cents, some for a limited time.

*Ariana's Pride* is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy who set out on a dark and dangerous journey toward a destiny they couldn't have foreseen.

99 cents for the month of May.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0028K3CAA

*Catherine & the Captain* is set during the controversial and turbulent reign of Richard III. Tied to the royal family by blood and by choice, Catherine is caught in a web of personal and political intrigue that threatens to consume her. Will she find the courage to break free from the destiny of a king or will she choose duty and honor over love?

99 cents for the month of May.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003HC8O1U

*Listen To Your Heart*

1922: Lena is a widow, a mother and a "church mouse." When she becomes secretary/companion to the wife of a wealthy New York banker, she is thrust into the heady world of money and privilege. When the son of the house pursues her, he awakens feelings she thought long dead. Can she survive his secrets or will she run back to the security of her church and the pastor who waits for her there?

99 cents for the month of May.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GKMYK4

*Of Love and War* - a novelette

July 4, 1943 - John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but not when he's alone on a New Jersey boardwalk. Along comes Julie with an invitation for a backyard picnic. He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the next few hours will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U8ADZG

99 cents

*Only In My Dreams* - a novelette

Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004183LLC

99 cents

*Sweet Savage Charity* - a novelette

Plymouth Colony - 1621 - Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004J4VYB2

99 cents

*A Walk In The Woods*

An Anthology of Romance

A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

Interactive table of contents

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004VS6WQI

99 cents for four more days.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Margaret.x


----------



## joe25

Hey Everyone

An irreverent mini epic, Phoenix is a touching, comical coming-of-age story about a "boy" who learns life's greatest (comedic) lessons by laughing after (and during) tragedy in narrating a witty and wacky story about the true meaning of friendship, family and character. Phoenix tells a timeless tale about a young modern day hero.

When Phoenix's sister is kidnapped, he sets out on an epic journey to rescue her. Before long, he needs help himself. (no snacks) Ironically, he meets a boy whose father is missing and is in deep trouble. (with the wifey) Phoenix is torn.

Before Phoenix reaches his goal (men's fitness cover?), he must fight the threats of kidnapping, gun battles, homelessness, cobras, bad dreams, starvation, family drama, emotional meltdowns, airline mishaps, nosy neighbors and nerves of jello.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Well, bowed to market pressure and dropped my price on "Devil Moon" to 99 cents last week. And guess what? It's been picking up steam.










*Maddie Harris left Boston in humiliation. She hopes the job as assistant principal in a small Arkansas town will keep her too busy to notice the hole where her heart used to be.

Phil Wilcox, divorced former NFL star, returns to his hometown as the new football coach. He hopes to repair the tattered relationship with his eleven-year-old daughter, despite his thorny ex-wife.

Neither is seeking romance, but a mischievous moon and a friendly spirit have other ideas.*

Read excerpt and reviews at Author's Den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=42009 

Thanks, Carl!

Dana Taylor


----------



## datinman

All mine are at 99 cents, except for Retire at 45 and We've Seen the Enemy...
"Eye of the Idol" is my fav, and has a tremendous amount of entertainment.


----------



## mamiller

WIDOW'S TALE - Romantic Suspense for .99 cents 

_Something made her stop_. That prickly sensation at the back of her neck-the same paranormal sensation that occurred just before her ghosts arrived. Under the beacon atop the bordering trawler, Serena traced the arc of light. In horror she watched the surging black wall of water that came straight at them.

Her scream was severed by its impact.

Launched from the deck into the frigid void, suspended in churning darkness for an eternity, Serena surfaced, choking. She squinted against the onslaught of the storm and located the trawlers, shifting shadows several feet away. She struggled to kick her feet, and flailed her arms to keep above the waves. Cruelly, Serena's mind flashed to the past. She felt the weight of Alan's hand on her head. Sputtering for breath, she tilted her neck back so that only her face reached the cold night.

Two kicks.

One.

Serena's legs stopped moving. With a last twitch of strength, her arms fell still.


----------



## Alisha

Today my Best Selling .99 Paranormal Erotica is on the Kindle Banner Ad Above. 
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004U6TEN4

Welcome to Axl's Wolfdorn's World. Circle City is home of the Wolfen where they live as humans inside the city limits and dwell in underground caverns as Wolf people. And have done so happily for the last 1500 years.

On the edge of civilization, there is a place called Circle City, Alaska. The last town before the Yukon Flats gives way to frigid desolation. When Zoe O'Brien, a secluded widow, kills a crazed mother wolf and saves the only cub from sure death, she ignites a war between the Wolfen Clan and the Kontar Clan. The wolf people have been enemies of the dog people for centuries and the cub she takes in is heir to the Wolfen throne. Taken prisoner by the Wolfen for murder and kidnapping, Zoe is forced to see and do things with creatures she never knew existed, held against her will in a world she both desires and fears. Axl Wolfdorn is coming of age, ready for his Unleashing and on the hunt for his Moonswan, the female he will choose for the Chase and the royal Feral Consummation. But how can he consider bonding with a mate when the only scent deep within his nose is the tangy scent of the woman who saved his life, the very woman who forced his clan into war, the woman he must now kill to avenge his mother's death?

Review by Evie Seo at Bookish Blog
Alisha Paige has written an unbelievably fascinating and captivating paranormal romance. She created an amazing, mesmerizing world, filled with beautiful, sexy creatures, burning desires and steamy fantasies. This book is erotic, fast paced and enthralling. Paige brings the reader into a fantasy world of Wolves and Dogs, a world of passion and eye-popping rituals. Erotica fans will love the sizzling heat of this story! It's one of those books you just can't put down until you've read it all in one setting! I really enjoyed the plot. Even though I am not at all a fan of Erotica genre, I had a lot of fun reading Lord of the Wolfen, it was perfectly balanced and not to overwhelming in it's sexiness. Whether you're a fan of Erotica, or you simply enjoy Paranormal/Fantasy novels, I think you should give this book a try, it really is a great read!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Thanks for this thread.

I'd like to add "Revelations" http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLO8OO for .99

Breakdown: Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of tragic loss. A shameful family secret may just keep her from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?

Revelations&#8230;You are encouraged to share this uplifting story of faith, hope and romance with your Mothers, Daughters, Sisters, Friends, and the Men who love them.

Revelations is the story of one young woman's incredible journey back to light. It addresses coming to terms with and breaking the generational curse or cycle of domestic abuse.


----------



## OliviaD

The Magnolias are in bloom. Spring is in the air. And something strange is going on over at the gift shop. Paranormal romance adventure in a small Texas town for only $.99!


----------



## Philip Chen

_Falling Star_ is still only 99 cents.  The discovery of mysterious objects buried deep in the ocean and what happens when they wake up and start sending signals to outer space sets in motion a frenzied search for answers. This highly realistic thriller often leaves readers wondering, "_if this story might not be fiction at all, but something very real and very disturbing._"

_Falling Star_ has been consistently in the top 50 in Amazon's category of "thriller > spy stories and tales of intrigue" since the beginning of April.

Find out why noted book critic Alan Caruba, charter member of the National Book Critics Circle says, "If you read just one novel in 2011, make it _Falling Star_."


----------



## MrMiracle

I've put *The Founder's Face* on a 99 cent sale for the week of May 15-21. ~87000 words, Sci-Fi with a bit of mystery.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Some great books here, guys


----------



## Erica Sloane

Tons of great stuff in this thread. You could get lost for hours exploring all of it.

The three books in my sig are 99 cents each.


----------



## paisanofthedead

Erica Sloane said:


> Tons of great stuff in this thread. You could get lost for hours exploring all of it.
> 
> The three books in my sig are 99 cents each.


The nice man on the cover of "The Buyers Agent" is helping that poor lady lower her skirt.......right?


----------



## tensen

Epic Fantasy. 
Soul Born by Kevin James Breaux. 
Cover art by Dan Dos Santos.








http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Born-Saga-ebook/dp/B004TAVNDK

OPAL HAS KILLED FOR WHAT SHE BELIEVES ARE ALL THE RIGHT REASONS.

All Opal wanted was to be respected as a wielder of magic, but her teachers passed her over time and time again. When a mysterious warlord embarks on a conquest to destroy the lands of Illyia Opal seizes an opportunity to step out from the shadows of her instructors and take her rightful spot among them. Tala, an alluring young elf, was banished from her tribe, hunted and nearly killed by the beasts that dwell in the deep forests, but more than anything else she is a survivor. Joining forces with an ancient elemental power Tala finds herself in the center of an unrelenting human war. She never wanted any of this. Flesh like leather and bone as strong as steel Karn, a veteran from the first kingdom to fall, is fueled by vengeance. While pushing ever headlong into battle Karn begins to recall memories of another life; ghosts that haunt his dreams.

Through death of soul, their world is born.


----------



## Colin Taber

Here's mine:

*The Fall of Ossard * is now 99 cents - with its sequel, *Ossard's Hope*, out in just a few weeks! *The Fall of Ossard * broke into the *Borders * (Australia) top 20 after release, not bad for an indie!

http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Ossard-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045OUDSQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=A24IB90LPZJ0BS&qid=1305652010&sr=8-1

Here's the blurb:

"A dark fantasy world that will suck you in" - The Newcastle Herald
"Brave... Innovative... Bold..." - Stefen Brazulaitis, reviewer and columnist, Australian Bookseller and Publisher. 
"I stayed up all night!" - Sara Douglass.

Ossard is falling...

Growing up in a city of Merchant Princes, Juvela discovers she can see what others can't. The very currents of the celestial are open to her, and that includes the truths they hide: An escalating series of unsolved kidnappings have been haunting the city-state, leaving its shadows pooled deep with innocent blood.

Has Juvela been cursed with the Witches' Kiss - or perhaps something worse?

Yet, more is to come, for not only has she witnessed an abduction, but she will have to endure a role in the victim's ritual death. For Juvela is about to become forsaken, and that's before she learns the real truth of not just the crimes plaguing Ossard's bloody streets, but the wider world: A world at war, and governed by gods whose highest pleasure is to sup on the taste of death.


----------



## alevine513

Sounds interesting. May I also suggest the novel Johnny Oops only 99 cents. Johnny doesn't know if he's a prophet or a charlatan or even if he's real. Find out more at http://johnnyops.blogspot.com.

Regards,
Arthur Levine


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Alevine


----------



## Philip Chen

My book _Falling Star_ has received 38 four or five star reviews ib the US and the UK since its launch in August 2010 and is highly recommended by a reviewer of traditionally published novels. Still only 99 cents.


----------



## mamiller

If you are looking for a .99 cent trip to Hawaii, may I suggest the romantic suspense novel, ROGUE WAVE

U.S. Geological Survey expert, Nick McCord can not account for the destructive waves assaulting the Windward coast of Oahu. The only viable culprit is the new housing development, Manale Palms and its attractive contractor, Briana Holt.

Try as he might to find blame with Briana and her site, the truth remains a mystery as yet another threatening wave attacks the coast. Now allies, Nick and Briana narrow in on the source of these anomalies and find themselves in a struggle to save the island coast and their very lives.


----------



## drewes202

My science fiction novel Hounds of Heaven, $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Hounds-of-Heaven-ebook/dp/B0052A3TAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1306331776&sr=8-1

Here is brief synopsis:

Dom and his elite recon team, finally find hope while on an otherwise routine mission. What they find might help them win the war against the vampires, save the dying planet, and hopefully what's left of humanity.

Throughout Dom's last mission he struggles with the world he once knew, and the world he now suffers in, hoping for one day to see the sun shining on his face again. Dom must first comes to terms with his past-the same past that assisted in the genocide of mankind, and handed the planet over to the vampires. A past he wants to forget and leave behind, but the actions he set in motion all those years ago have come back to destroy the only hope at saving humanity


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

James Everington said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'Feed The Enemy' is set during a single day, and is about terrorism, and how the constant drip-feed of terrorism threats in the media affects our lives, minds and relationships. It's also, funnily enough, about marriage. The setting is meant to be an alternative version of the present day.
> 
> If you like short stories, I'd appreciate any feedback.
> 
> cheers
> James


James, I haven't read _Feed the Enemy_ but I *am* reading your other 99c short story collection, _The Other Room_. I've read the first story and it's superb. The second story is good, but not quite so worm-into-your-brain disturbing. As for the rest... Afraid I've got some editing work come in I have to do first! But I will definitely read it all.

Well done,
Tim


----------



## Colin Taber

Nice cover, Cole!

My second book (the DTB version) hit Amazon a few days ago, but the Kindle conversion is still underway. Been a busy and frantic few days!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Awesome cover, Cole


----------



## div

My second novel, _White Cells_ is now available.

When Emily Portser is diagnosed with a rare yet aggressive form of leukemia her boyfriend does something so drastic to ensure she receives the care she needs it will put him back behind bars if caught.

Would you trade a white cell for a loved ones White Cells?


----------



## aaronpolson

Borrowed Saints, the first Springdale Saints novel (a paranormal/ghost series), is now on sale for 99 cents.



Seventeen-year-old Tucker Ellison wants a normal life, but life in Springdale is anything but normal. As if ghost trains and unsolved murders aren't enough, he just might be falling in love with Ellen, an art class weirdo who has her finger on the pulse of small town strangeness. Following Ellen's lead, Tucker quickly tumbles into a world he never imagined--a world which threatens the safety of those closest to him unless he can solve the mystery of the Borrowed Saints.

Cheers!


----------



## Erica Sloane

Three of the four books in my sig are 99 cents.

*EYES ON IT*
By day, Catherine Pope works as an assistant to an investment banker. By night, she's a loner, spending much of her time reading romance and erotica on her e-reader. It's part of her secret life. What she doesn't know is that she's about to find out that her boss has a secret of his own -- something she's never heard of.

*THE BUYER'S AGENT*
Meredith and Mark have a rather unconventional business relationship. She's a real estate agent whose business is hurting. He's in search of a new home. When they start house-hunting, they discover there's more to do in other people's houses than check out the floor plan, as long as nobody walks in.

*MOTHER OF THE GROOM*
Priscilla Roderick is a conservative, straight-laced woman. But during the weekend of her son's wedding, she is surprised to find herself tempted like never before...by someone who really shouldn't be tempting her.

Just so you know: All three contain explicit adult themes and are intended for adults only.


----------



## philvan

For just 99c you might consider my 13,000 word 'Sherlock Holmes and the Zombie Affair' Written in the language and style of Conan Doyle (I hope), this is neither your usual Holmes story, nor a genre zombie book. Read the sample and let me know what you think, please.
http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B0051EYMAO


----------



## Bella Marie

Here are mine!

Jennifer's New Erotic Adventures Series
Jamie's Party (Jennifer's New Erotic Adventures)
The Lake House (Jennifer's New Erotic Adventures)
Jamie's Desire (Jennifer's New Erotic Adventures)

Time Well Spent Series
The New Beach House & Forever Love (Time Well Spent)
Mountain Getaway & Fun In The Sun (Time Well Spent)
Book 3 (Time Well Spent )
Book 4 (Time Well Spent)
Book 5 (Time Well Spent)
Book 6 (Time Well Spent)
Book 7 (Time Well Spent)

Warning: Explicit Adult Erotic Stories!


----------



## Erin Zarro

My poetry chapbook Life as a Moving Target (Kindle edition) is on sale for $.99.  Link in my siggie.  It explores chronic illness and the strength of the human spirit.  Autobiographical.


Thank you,
E.


----------



## scherney

Most people have a memory bank. 
This guy has a movie theater in his head. 
At least the floor isn't sticky. 
IN THE DARK: A LIFE AND TIMES IN A MOVIE THEATER is Scott Cherney's anecdotal personal history of one of life's great pastimes-going to the movies. This comical coming of age saga recalls such cinematic events as the final days of the Saturday afternoon matinee, backseat action at the drive-in, and the rise and fall (no pun intended) of the skin flick. Take a trip down Memory Lane, potholes and all, with this self-proclaimed film geek as he lives his own version of the American Dream of life, liberty and the pursuit of one great movie after another.

"Three and a half stars!"-Joseph Fotinos, Legendary TV Horror Film Show Host Professor Anton Griffin

Now for only 99 cents from now until 6/30/11



iN+THE+DARK:+A+LIFE+AND+TIMES+IN+A+MOVIE+THEATER


----------



## Plotspider

Look for The Dust Finders on Amazon, and one day, hopefully, if I pray hard enough, and if I dot every t and cross every i, and hold my mouth right, and mind my p's and q's, it will be on Smashwords, too.  Anyway, it's only .99 cents.  

The Dust Finders is a bittersweet fantasy, set in the magnificent world of Trithofar, a land of danger and beauty, people of all shapes and sizes. 

J. Gullage


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck, Plot


----------



## ChristinaDaley

Thanks for starting this thread, Carl. I actually learned your name and about The Time Hunters from a reader over at the Amazon boards. You come rather highly recommended.

My debut YA fantasy is called Seranfyll, and it's about a thirteen-year-old girl called Rain, who's a slave in a country where slaves aren't allowed proper names. After being sold to pay part of a debt, she ends up being bought and freed by an eccentric young nobleman named Domrey Seranfyll. So, for the first time in her life, Rain has to decide for herself what she will do with that freedom.

It's $0.99 or 69p. Links to more information are in my signature, and the KB Book Bazaar thread is here. I actually just received my first book blogger review, and I'm rather excited about it


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks for that, Christina. I have some great friends on the AMazon boards., And the very best of luck with your book. You should check out the CLASROOM thread at some point - other writers for children often hang there


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Take No More is now on Kindle at 99c.

But only until the end of June.

So, if you want a top Kindle thriller at a bargain price, now's the time!

Best wishes


----------



## traceylcampbell

If you're into X-files type aliens, vampiric creatures, weird powers and fast-paced adventure, then spend an easy 99c on a copy of Starcrossed: Perigee, the first in the Starcrossed paranormal/scifi trilogy.











"Aric Brennan is a whisperer - a perfectly engineered human/alien hybrid, designed specifically to charm and seduce. 
When Lucy is stalked by Aric's unearthly creators, she must put her trust in the charismatic, 'perfect' stranger, unaware he holds a chilling secret which could destroy her world forever."

Check out my signature for the link to the official Starcrossed website, where you can find more info, the trailer, reviews, excerpts and stockists.


----------



## RichardBrown

The Gift of Illusion is .99 for a limited time.

Something wicked has returned to Elmwood, and it longs to continue the study it began over a century ago. It's looking for volunteers, but few seem worthy of the gift. Isaac Winters might be the one. He's a detective with a damaged past, and something to prove. Here's his chance. 

Still haunted by his wife's murder sixteen years earlier, Isaac has thought more and more about turning in his badge. Over the years, he's seen the worst mankind has to offer. Until now. 

A strange fire has consumed the life of a young girl. But she won't be the last. There are no witnesses and no evidence except a small stone figurine, a gateway to the past. Accompanied by a partner with questionable experience, Isaac must discover and defeat this faceless villain before it takes from him the greatest reminder of his dead wife.....their daughter.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Rich, Tracey and Seb.x


----------



## Josh_Stallings

BEAUTIFUL, NAKED AND DEAD is hard-boiled crime novel. Moses McGuire a suicidal strip club bouncer is out to avenge the death of one of his girls. From his East L.A. home, through the legal brothels of Nevada and finally to a battle with the mob in the mountains above Palo Alto, it is a sex soaked, rage driven, road trip from hell. 

"Josh Stallings is the kind of writer who shouldn't have to publish for himself, but here he is slugging it out the hard way. Just like one of the hard asses in his own books. The man knows what to do with paper and ink. Read the damn thing." 

-Charlie Huston 

"Someone once said of Raymond Chandler that he wrote 'as if pain hurt and life mattered.' That's true of Josh Stallings, too. Hop on, kick the starter, and let him lead you on a long, painful, but entertaining ride through Moses McGuire's world. One hint: wear your helmet and your leathers. It might get messy." 

-Tad Williams


----------



## samanthawarren

I dropped Vampire Assassin down to $.99 for the month of June. Check it out!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck with it, Sam


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

what the heck here my books Shattered Images, Somwomana both $.99


----------



## samanthawarren

Carl Ashmore said:


> Good luck with it, Sam


Thanks! And I totally had to buy The Time Hunters. It looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## ChristinaDaley

Carl Ashmore said:


> Thanks for that, Christina. I have some great friends on the AMazon boards., And the very best of luck with your book. You should check out the CLASROOM thread at some point - other writers for children often hang there


Thanks Carl. I think I shall. Do you have a link by chance to that thread?


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

Please feel free to check out my short story (approx. 5,700 words) that is getting some great 4 & 5 star "laugh out loud" reviews. 

99 cents on Amazon / Barnes & Noble / Smashwords 

See what happens when we have to deal with an uninvited "houseguest". 

Ratticus: A True Tale from Critter Corner 

One Man. One Rat. One Of Them MUST Die!! 

Thanks,

Raymond


----------



## Colin Taber

Some great reads here, and at great prices!


----------



## Decon

Lunch Break Thrillers.12 not so short Crime/mystery thrillers.

*Last week at 99c* before it is split into separate shorts and the price goes up for the compilation.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Dec.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Just 99c......But just for the month of June......

Reviews for Take No More

'Take No More is an absolutely stunning thriller from a new author, I can't remember the last murder mystery I read that was so good.......'

'Wow! This is action-packed from page one, and the reader is instantly thrust into murder, suspense, and intrigue. James is just a normal guy who thinks he has a normal life. Until the murder of his wife. He's forced on a journey from the UK to Italy to find her killers, and finds himself in the midst of a powerful Italian family, the hunt for precious works of art, and danger at every turn. The writing gives you the feel of actually being in Italy - you can taste and smell it. The plot is action-packed and a real page-turner. I'd recommend this to anyone who enjoys a great crime thriller! And fans of Harlan Coben and Simon Kernick will love it!'

'This is an outstanding debut novel by Seb Kirby. He captivates the reader from the first page, and remains gripping and compelling throughout.I could not put this book down. Listed under Murder,Mystery and Thriller but so much more than that. The geography of London and Florence was handled very well to add richness to the novel, alongside the Authors' obvious love and knowledge of the art world .In addition to this,the reader is taken into the Italian underworld weaving a web of corruption,deceit,secrets and murder around the whole plot. If you enjoy a really good Thriller,in the style of Sidney Sheldon with extras, and are prepared to be kept on the edge of your seat throughout, this book is a definite must! I am eagerly awaiting the next novel.'

Out on Kindle at 99c.


----------



## Kim Richardson

MARKED (Soul Guardians Book 1)

blurb:

Sixteen year-old Kara Nightingale's ordinary life is suddenly turned upside-down when she dies in a freak accident, and she wakes up in a strange new world with a new career-as a rookie for the Guardian Angel Legion. Kara hurtles towards dangerous missions with the help of her Petty Officer and friend, David. 
But when she discovers a Mark on her leg, the entire Legion accuses her of being a Demon spy. Angels are dying, and David begins to pull away from her. Can Kara prove her innocence as she becomes the Legion's only hope?

It's going to take a miracle to save the Legion, and Kara's luck has just run out...

http://kim-richardson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Senb and Kim


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey!

Here's a new excerpt from _Black & White_, which is still on sale for 99 cents:

_"You're not one of those guys who drink nothing but protein drinks and obsess over their measurements, are you?" She couldn't help the suspicion that seeped into her voice. "I like to work-out, but I don't do protein drinks. I do coffee."

He started to laugh. "Protein drinks?" he choked. "Not on your life. Coffee and the occasional beer work for me. And I really enjoy food. You haven't turned into one of these women who eat nothing and count every calorie, have you?"

She shook her head. She so had to get to the gym. She wasn't going to be able to hold her stomach in for much longer. "I try to exercise and eat right, but no calorie counting. Doesn't work. Whole-grain toast, turkey bacon, and eggs would go down really well right now!" _

If all this talking about eating healthy has made you think about dessert, go to my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com and check out *THE BEST BROWNIES EVER* post.

Thanks again for the thread Carl!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## AndersenPrunty

All 10 of my Kindle titles are currently only 99 cents each:

http://www.amazon.com/Andersen-Prunty/e/B002BMGMJS/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1307074477&sr=8-1

Here are some other ones I've really liked:

A Life On Fire by Chris Bowsman http://www.amazon.com/A-Life-On-Fire-ebook/dp/B004XD1M66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307074672&sr=1-1

The Brothers Crunk by William Pauley http://www.amazon.com/The-Brothers-Crunk-ebook/dp/B004GUS83Q/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

The Horribles by Nathaniel Lambert http://www.amazon.com/The-Horribles-ebook/dp/B0049U4TIG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Vampires in Devil Town by Wayne Hixon http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-in-Devil-Town-ebook/dp/B003YRIRBK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_20?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Mother Puncher by Gina Ranalli http://www.amazon.com/Mother-Puncher-ebook/dp/B004U6M3IW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307074825&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have three romance novelettes at 99 cents.

*Of Love and War* - It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003U8ADZG

*Only In My Dreams* - After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

]http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004183LLC

*Sweet Savage Charity* - In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004J4VYB2

But if you want a real bargain, all three of those novelettes plus three short stories and a novella are included in *A Walk In the Woods* for $1.99.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004VS6WQI


----------



## kellymcclymer

The Fairy Tale Bride is 99 cents for 50 days.

A Victorian-set historical romance, the short blurb is: She believes in Happily Ever After. He doesn't.


----------



## mamiller

*ENDLESS NIGHT* is now out, but find out where it all started for only .99 cents with *WIDOW'S TALE*

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there.

Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

ounds good, Mamiller


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm continuing with my offer for *The Fall of Ossard * at just 99 cents through June.

This coming of age story is a unique fantasy tale - and now followed by the sequel, *Ossard's Hope * which is out as a DTB and will be on Kindle in just a few weeks.

*The Fall of Ossard * broke into the *Borders Australia * Top 20 just after release back in 2009.

Feel free to take advantage of this great offer and grab the whole book on Kindle for just 99 cents!


----------



## CJArcher

Historical romance Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) is now only 99 cents.


_Isabel's quiet life as an assistant to one of London's famous apothecaries hides a deadly secret. A secret that could see her put on trial for witchcraft if the authorities uncover the truth. But when the authority figure who turns up at her shop is Sir Nicholas Merritt, she's at risk of losing more than her life. She could lose her heart and soul, and the man she loves.

Royal spy Sir Nicholas Merritt can't believe his luck when he stumbles upon Isabel during an investigation. He's been searching for her for seven long years and now he has her again, in his bed and his life. Except she's resisting all the way. Worse still, she's somehow tangled up with a plot to assassinate the queen. To hold onto her this time, he must find out why she left him while hiding a secret of his own that could tear them apart forever._

*What reviewers are saying about Honor Bound:*

"This story was quick to grab my interest, and I remained enraptured as it unfolded page after page. I thought it was uncommonly well conceived and beautifully constructed." ~ Coffee Time Romance (5 "cups")

"I could not put down Honor Bound." ~ Once Upon a Chapter reviews (rated A, a keeper)


----------



## Craig

I'm offering a Christian study of the book of Esther for 99¢ on Amazon, but it's free on Smashwords. So even if you wouldn't spend a buck on it, you still have a choice.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62089


----------



## herocious

Very nice thread. Thanks for getting it started.

I'll list my first novel, Austin Nights. Its price has been dropped to $0.99. Here's Jennifer Thompson's summary:

"Austin Nights is a winding tale of a road trip journey interwoven with a story of love and common experience. The story unfolds through gritty, tangible characters that personify the deeply important task a writer has to find the story in the everyday. Powered by a rich kind of nonlinear anti-narrative, Davidson weaves and cajoles us into believing that reality can be fiction and fiction reality, but more importantly, to stop looking for the border that divides the two."

Peace!


----------



## JRTomlin

For the month of June, Laying the Odds is only 99 Cents. This is a temporary price though and the first of July, it goes back u to $2.99.


----------



## kellymcclymer

_The Fairy Tale Bride_ (link at bottom) is *99 cents* for only *15* more days.

Known as the Fairytale Miss in 1840s London society, Miranda Fenster accepted long ago that a minor scandal and her father's wastrel ways have put paid to her hopes of a good marriage. She isn't willing to let her brother's hopes for true love be crushed as easily and dares to approach the Duke of Kerstone to intercede and help her twin marry his lady love. Unfortunately for her, the duke does not believe in happily ever afters. However, he does believe in duty and honor -- so when they are compromised, he insists on marriage. Now Miranda has to manage to deliver two fairytale endings: one for her brother and one for her husband.


----------



## mamiller

Romantic suspense in the Adirondacks for .99 cents

BORROWED TIME - A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn.


----------



## RobertLCollins

I've got two short stories priced at 99¢:

_A Stop At Stanford_: Doug Nyren makes videos. He wants to move to a place where the other artists aren't snobs and his neighbors won't try to push him to be a sell-out. He visits the tiny town of Stanford on the planet Gypsum. He meets some interesting people there, but will Stanford be the new home he's looking for?

_What To Change_: Doug Patterson is nearing 30 and feels his life has been one mistake after the other. A mysterious professor sends him a letter, offering him the chance to go back in time to change his life. Will Doug take that chance? If he does, what will he change?


----------



## Tonya

Thanks, Carl for this opportunity! 
I have a .99 women's fiction book, Carpe Bead 'em, that will make readers laugh out loud one minute and cry the next. I'm excited to say, Carpe Bead 'em made it on Amazon's bestsellers list the first week!! SQUEE!!


----------



## djgross

Thanks Carl for the thread!  

Stolen Justice is an award winning romantic suspense available at 99 cents.  

Shameless Romance Reviews on Stolen Justice:  "I ended up falling head first, deep into a book that was full to the brim with violence, scandal, emotion and sex."  

Happy Reading!

DJ Gross


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Well, The Door to Canellin is currently 99 cents at Amazon, but I don't know how long that'll last! I set the price back to 2.99 a week ago, and it's still parked .99 with a "you save $2.00" marker. So if you want it, get it fast, as it could jump up at any moment!

You might also want to check out my blog, where you can find out how to get free copies... there are two paperback giveaways going on at different sites right now, as well as an author giveaway of 25 free e-book copies! http://doortocanellin.blogspot.com

(I always hesitate to post this kind of thing... I'm no good at self-promotion!)


----------



## Plotspider

Once again, I'm going to promote my two .99ers.

The Dust Finders is the story of a tribe of nomads in the desert. A father looks at his son everyday and is reminded of the moment his son lost his hand. It was bitten off by the very creatures the tribe finds and harvests for food and other needs.

Now, his tribe moves into dangerous lands and find a treasure, but what should they do with it? Should they fight the other tribe that's found it? Should they leave it?

This story was inspired partially by Cormac McCarthy's The Road, as well as Flowers for Algernon, and mostly by my desire to be a father who is attentive.

"The Afterknight" is a fantasy short story about a graverobber who tells the story of how he came to get the items he plans to sell to a dangerous gangster. He tells also of his narrow escape from a horror in a graveyard one night.

This story is another from the world of Trithofar, a burgeoning world of fantasy. For right now, if you come and give me a review for either Drinna or The Dust Finders, and can send me a message with your email, I will give you a copy of this short work for free, provided the review is honest, fair-minded, and useful to me as a writer (good or bad). I don't care about being told "it's just not my thing" etc.

I think I'll run this promotional for the first thirty or so people to respond to it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PMM

Hi Everyone and Happy Monday...!

I have placed my Kindle novel Across the Desperate Miles on sale for .99 cents at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/ACROSS-THE-DESPERATE-MILES-ebook/dp/B004GUSAUW and you can also find the paperback version (340 pages) there as well.

Description:

In America life is good. It's easy, compared to so many places on earth.

But in America half of all marriages fail. And that's what's happening to Rand and Kera. They can't understand each other any more and animosity is their most common shared emotion.

So how will they venture together across the continent when trouble arises? How will they survive against violence and hate in a world where everything they counted on is gone.

They can no longer afford to be who they were. No longer do they take even one more breath for granted, let alone the safety of their children so far away.

Just another day in the life&#8230; is where they felt so discontented. Now, they pray those days return.

***
Thank's for your consideration,
Patrick


----------



## Dan Barbier

Thanks for giving us a place to advertise our work. When you are a new writer and spend hours writing after working, you want people to read it. Here goes...
If you like fun. If you like Stories. If you like them together. Then you'll love Just 4 Chills.
Four suspenseful stories with a supernatural theme. 
15 Canadians go on a transylvanian castle tour on halloween. 
A woman thinks she's been impregnated by aliens. 
A thriller writer buys a haunted house. 
Four friends are on vacation on a lake while an invasion occurs. 
It's Funny, It's Dramatic, It's Scary and it's just 4 chills.

I't getting a warm reception on the net but not in the sales department. So I want to help it a little because it deserves it.
People around the world are looking at the short description and the cover and ask themselves. "Should I try it ? After all it's only a buck. Nah, I'll wait for the movie." Well, I'm here to tell you, don't wait, read it and get yourself an hour of happiness. After all it's less than a buck. It's a War of the world/Poltergeist/Ghostbusters/Taken/Vampire killer combo that'll make you smile and move you.
Thanks.
Dan Barbier
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00539TZUY


----------



## bnapier

Currently, only one of my books is listed at $0.99, as I am toying with pricing points at the moment.

That book is a collection of dark short stories that is selling so-so and has only garnered one review, so I am pushing hard to get a few more reviews up.  

You can check out 13 Broken Nightlights by clicking the thumbnail in my signature.

Product Description:
13 Broken Nightlights is a collection of thirteen short stories by Barry Napier, all published in print or online publications over the past four years. The stories included in the collection walk the fragile line between horror and supernatural fiction, often merging the two voids as one.

A young boy discovers a unique way to cope with the tragic loss of his father.

A trip home from the local bar on a wintry night quickly turns into a nightmare for a small group of men.

A twist on classic legends about musicians selling their souls to the Devil reveals the darker side to music.

A book written by the most sadistic people in history continues to grow in length with each new person that reads it.

And much more…

From the spectral fringes of hope to the jagged edges of damnation, 13 Broken Nightlights is a perfect fit for those that enjoy traditional ghost stories as well as those that are seeking something much darker.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Then good luck with it, Bnapier


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Crenel said:


> I definitely appreciate this thread. In general, I appreciate how accepting Kindle Boards is regarding self-promotion (and how effectively it's done, i.e., being flexible while also constraining self-promotion to avoid being swamped with spammy content). It seems pretty rare to find this on the Web these days; on many sites, either self-promotion is prohibited or the site is overrun.


I agree. And my thanks for the site and to the moderators who devote time to insure it affords this opportunity.

Right now, I've put five of my novels on sale for .99 to celebrate the release of the sixth, _Deep in the Valley, A MacLachlainn Saga, Book Two: Niall_. The ones on sale are listed below, and the book covers in my sig are linked to the books' pages on Amazon.

_...and night falls_ (suspense)
_On Berryhill Road_ (suspense)
_Scribbles_ (supernatural thriller)
_Tugger's Down_ (supernatural thriller)
_High on a Mountain_ (historical)


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Tommie


----------



## Tommie Lyn

Thanks, Carl. And thanks for starting this thread...


----------



## JCF

My first release as Thief Media is my 1987 novel A Death of Honor, which still seems to be thrilling readers after all these years.  It won't be 99 cents forever, but it will be there for a while yet...

The novel takes place in an alternate future where a crumbling United States is one of the few nations left to have fended off Soviet domination. It tells the story of seven days in the life of D.A. Payne, a bioengineer who finds the naked corpse of a woman in his apartment and is compelled to investigate her murder. As he digs deeper into the woman's identity and the cause of her death, he learns things about himself and his world that will conspire to change his life forever.

"The science fiction mystery is an extremely difficult genre to handle well, and it's a delightful surprise when a first novelist pulls the trick off gracefully. Joe Clifford Faust has constructed a compelling mystery... Chillingly plausible."
LOCUS

"One of the most entertaining, well-thought-out SF/detective novels to come around in a long time... At the close, one feels one has seen a real world, met real people; certainly one has felt real suspense. This is meaty stuff; extremely satisfying."
FANTASY REVIEW

"Storytelling that will surely keep readers turning pages."
BOOKLIST


----------



## Marta Daniels

Hi! Great post! My book is "How to be a Better Restaurant Customer".  It's an inside look at the restaurant industry from a server point of view.  Not the nasty "Waiting" type of stuff, but the do's and don'ts for getting better service when you go out to eat. Part memoir, part humorous how-to, this book is packed with anecdotes from my ten years plus in the service industry.  I guarantee you'll laugh and its a steal at 99 cents! I plan to check out some of your deals as well.  Thanks again for this awesome thread! God bless!


----------



## beam

The world has never ended this way before...


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cool images, Beam


----------



## beam

Thanks! I did computer game art for years so now I enjoy doing cover art for my novels.


----------



## Erik Handy

Hell of the Dead
The Malice Below
The Web
The Creeping City

All are $.99.


----------



## SJCress

I don't know how I missed this thread! I downloaded more than I should have...even considering the prices...

Here's our qualifying anthology:



>  Sandra Bell Kirchman's "Birth of a Unicorn" - A youth and his horse make a desperate dash across unfriendly territory to save a village. Along the way, he finds death, life, and a miracle.
> 
>  Stephanie Ciofalo's "Pearls and Bone" - When a creature from legend washes up out of the sea, a deaf woman's kindness and a guardsman's conscience are all that stand between their town's hatred and an entire race's damnation.
> 
>  Eric Esteb's "Old Stories for New" - There's magic in stories, as a young woman discovers on her journey to recover her identity...and her shoes.
> 
>  Steven Watt's "Beloved Enemy" - Surrounded by death it's easy to forget there is more to life. When the unexpected happens and two people find love instead, can they survive or will they wind up losing their heads as well as their hearts?
> 
>  Brian Tuomi's "The Iron Falchion" - Elaina's beloved husband is missing, and nobody will help her. She must find him herself, even if it means going to frightening places and accepting assistance from a distinctly unusual source.
> 
>  Merrianna Mutton's "A Wish in Time" - A writer's wish lands her in a story she hasn't written yet. Amazed, she finds herself face to face with her beloved characters-and some deadly problems she's not sure they can solve.
> 
>  Suzette Marie Lydick's "Magic Is Not Always the Answer" - When teacher knows best, what can you really expect to happen?
> 
>  Joshua Kurtz's "Tier" - A young thief makes headline news, just not exactly in the way he expected.
> 
> Plus four other delightful fantasies written by Ciofalo, Esteb, Tuomi and Mutton.


71,600 words worth of great fantasy short stories...all for only $0.99  (link is in my sig)


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Carl. 

I've just uploaded my TRUE paranormal short story called High Spirits for only $0.99.

As a bonus it includes the first chapter of each of my thrillers one of which is only $0.99, that's Impeding Justice.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Tommy Lynn and Crenel said it...and this is just a poor echo...but thanks so much for the time and effort you have put in to make this thread continue, and for giving us a chance to promote our work other than in our own thread!

The sale on _Black & White_, my romantic suspense/legal thriller novel, will continue until I get my next novel, _The Oracle_, done and uploaded. Well, it's done, but not really done! My editor is just reading over the last few minor changes she suggested, which were made subsequent to the major changes she suggested...well, you get the picture! So, like I said 2 months ago, it should be uploaded any day now.

So here's my excerpt. It has to do with allergies. There is so much poplar fluff around here! I have been sniffling for 2 days.

_A scream of pure terror lodged in her frozen larynx! Her mind was unable to make sense out of the scene being played out. All she could think was that she had to get as far away from this beast as possible.In one economical movement, she twisted, ducked, and scooted backward. The safety bar on the door slammed into her lower back and the door hit the wall behind it with enough momentum to create a resounding thud!
"Calm down! It's okay," said the squirrel, its voice hedged with concern.
A squirrel? It was furry, had big brown eyes, and sported a slightly ratty tail that curled above its head, making it at least eight feet tall. And it could speak human! 
Her inner self called off the five star panic attack, but her autonomous nervous system wasn't quite convinced that she was safe. Her legs were unable to keep up with the velocity generated by her sudden flight. 
The squirrel lunged toward her, and she finally released the loud ear-splitting shriek that had been building since her first glimpse of him. His paws settled on her shoulders as her centre of equilibrium changed. They twisted in mid_-air while she struggled to push him away. She felt a reverberation through his body, and experienced a fleeting moment of relief. It would have hurt if the hangar floor had made contact with her back instead of the squirrel's. 
Jillian was dimly aware that she was stretched out on top of him, and that he felt like a lumpy cushion. She tried to lift her head and get her bearings, but her face was pressed into his furry chest at an angle. An odd smell, akin to mildew and dampness, tickled her nostrils. She hoped it wasn't squirrel body odour. She sucked in a lungful of air, and her world exploded with a loud sneeze.
"Stop it, Jillian," the squirrel gasped. "Hold still!" 
"Can't help it," she mumbled into what she thought was his elbow, "I'm allergic to dust and mould." The squirrel's grip slackened enough for her to lift her head and push up. He groaned. She locked her elbows and quit struggling. He did seem to be in some pain. 
Impressions followed at the edge of her receding panic: his ragged breathing, the pain of her lower back where she had hit the door, the press of her sunglasses clipped onto her shirt, the fact that he called her by name. 
That caused her heart to skip a beat. How did he know who she was?

BTW, here's another fun thing to do while looking for the kleenex: check out my new blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com! I just posted one of my favorite tried and true recipes. My blog is pretty much me uplugged...just your basic rural Alberta mom with an opinion on EVERYTHING from soup to nuts, including reading, writing, weightloss secrets that really work (ha ha got you), how to be a millionaire (or not), self-help (okay, sure), and gourmet cooking (K.D. forever)!

H.E.A.'s Forever,

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Guest

(Thanks for the thread, it's a really good idea.)

"The Docks", a crime novellette based in Britain, is $0.99 and under £1 in the UK.

Harry's in more trouble than he knows, and he knows he's in a lot. His freedom depends on covering his tracks, and uncovering the truth before the police do. One person holds all the pieces. Unfortunately Harry killed him last night.

Murder, manslaughter or self-defence? When Harry agreed to a light spot of insurance work, he didn't know what was really planned. Then the bomb went off. Now he's confessed to burglary, could be on the hook for murder and is desperately trying to dodge a terrorism charge. On his side, a bunch of crooks and the solicitor he's dubbed Ms. Pitbull. Against him are his former accomplices, the police, and the inspector who sent him down for ten years.


----------



## Allie Beck

Ooo, I'll play!

See my sig for the link to Dumpsterotica: How Dirty Are You? It' a $.99 short story that kicks off my erotic comedy series, Dumpsterotica.
--

Frustrated Marcia can't share her sex secret with her husband, Joe: her electric toothbrush gets more action than he does. Poor Joe is tired of dropping a Benjamin on a bottle of champagne every time he wants to get some nookie, but hey -- it works, so he takes Marcia out for a night on the town and what he hopes will turn into a romp in bed.

What he gets is so much dirtier than he ever expected.

Dumpsterotica puts the "rot" in erotica; after reading this you'll never look at a dumpster the same way again.

How Dirty *Are* You? is the first in the Dumpsterotica erotic comedy series. This is a short story of approximately 4,000 filthy, filthy words with an excerpt of the second book, Talk Dirty to Me. 
--

$.99 for a dirty, good time


----------



## Colin Taber

My first book, *The Fall of Ossard*, tells a coming of age tale as a dark fantasy and is selling for just 99 cents.

The sequel, *Ossard's Hope*, is now also out on Kindle for $4.99.

I'm currently working on the third book in the trilogy.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Only *5* days left on the 99 cents sale for _The Fairy Tale Bride_ - *#6* on the Amazon Historical Romance Bestseller List! (Sorry, I'm amazed and proud, and I had to work that in somewhere ). It even made Kindle Movers & Shakers. I took a picture on my iPad (no one would ever believe me otherwise  )


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## Cheryl Bolen

What a smashing cover you have! And the book does sound thrilling. IMO, a good bargain for buck.


----------



## LaurinW

My Scottish medieval romance, The Devil of Kilmartin, is available for .99. This was my first paperback book, now available as an e-book. It won the National Readers' Choice Award when it was first published. I hope you'll give it a try!



Enjoy!


----------



## maryannaevans

I've lowered the price on Wounded Earth to $0.99 for the month of July. (And the price reduction went live a couple of days early, so you're hearing about it here first. 

Big Al's Books and Pals on Wounded Earth : "Wounded Earth" delivers on plot. Its nail-biting intensity will keep you up late in your eagerness to find out how it ends.


----------



## Xavier Leret

Heaven Sent is a buck. 

Tis dark, Bring Torch.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Xavier.


----------



## Constant Reader

Both just 99cents!

Drought Tolerant Gardening



and

Indigenous: A Collection of Native Plants



(this ebook also has "How to start a seed swap" and "How to make your own potting soil" included)


----------



## AndersenPrunty

There are only a couple of days left to get every book I've published for 99 cents each. They're all fairly weird. Some of them are a bit dark. They would probably appeal to someone who's looking for a book just outside the mainstream. Thanks for looking!

Morning is Dead
The Sorrow King
The Beard
F**kness
Slag Attack
My Fake War
The Overwhelming Urge
Jack and Mr. Grin
Zerostrata
The Sex Beast of Scurvy Island


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Some great titles there, Andersen. Good luckj


----------



## Franz

Hi All,

"Home Lost" Kindlebook is $0.99

In “Home Lost”, Volume I of the the eight volume fantasy “Clarion of Destiny”, Leena receives the Garlan branch. From first contact her life is changed. After a solitary journey she returns home to find her village in ruins. Confused and alone Leena sets out to search for her family and to discover the reason that the Garlan branch has selected her.

I sincerely hope you enjoy it.

Regards,

Franz


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Why would two teenage boys want to break into an old chapel now used as a tractor storage shed?
What does a key hidden in the lining of a Civil War jacket lead to?
Baling will take you on a summer adventure. The countryside is all but quiet......



And only 0.99!


----------



## Bob Mayer

I've got two books for .99:
Eyes of the Hammer and the first book in the Atlantis series, which is currently the #2 science fiction bestseller on Kindle















http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-of-the-Hammer-ebook/dp/B004TXOK46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543172&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I have two novels for 99 Cents on Kindle. They are the first two in the _*Unforgettable: Write Your Story *_series. I'm currently writing the third, _*Remember Me, God?*_

 _*Through Hazel Eyes*_ is a journey of life as seen through the eyes of Madison Ragnar, a high school English teacher who helps her students cope with loss and explores her own sense of place in the world. Madison's speckled view of the world is seen through her troubled students, a fellow teacher, an intriguing man who enters her life, and a haunting past. Yet everything comes into focus when she learns to trust in herself for the first time in thirty years.

Madison discovers that the most commanding role played throughout our lives is fate. There are times when we embrace it, times when we curse it, and always times when we are blinded by it. As a result of blinding fate, Madison's past catches up to her. And with the help of her students, she learns why a mockingbird is worthier than a diamond ring.

_*Through Hazel Eyes *_is an award-winning 2009 New York Book Festival novel.

 _*The Universe is My Sugar Daddy *_has all of the elements of despair, love, transition, and inspiration. It showcases the power of positive thinking, with an emphasis on journal writing as a tool to connect with one's inner power.

In _*The Universe is My Sugar Daddy*_ Samantha quits her job the day after her boyfriend breaks up with her. The havoc of these two events launches new beginnings for Samantha. Her life transforms from one of despair and loss to hope and happiness as she pens only positive thoughts in her journal. Samantha's daily visits to the coffee shop lead to a flourishing career as a writer, and as an added bonus, she finds true love over lattes.


----------



## CazzySmith

Hi everyone,

Both my books are currently at 99 cents.  Jinn Nation is a dark fantasy novel about the vampire Dylan and his quest to find out more about the jinn - a preternatural race of creatures who dream of consuming the world.  The Undead Alliance is a novella about the trials and tribulations of waking up as a zombie... Check them out in my signature.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Not a book--a short story for .99, so maybe only the price is right for this thread. But here it is anyway 
___________________________

OVERKILL, A short story previously published in THE MAMMOTH BOOK OF SPECIAL OPS ROMANCE.

A Raven Force story

Tanner Cross has done his share of killing bad guys for the clandestine Raven Force. No sweat. He follows orders. But things change when he's told, "Leave your current op in the Congo, get to London ASAP, and kill your boss." Complicated, because that boss is also the father of the woman Tanner has loved-on the QT-for a dozen years.

http://www.amazon.com/OVERKILL-ebook/dp/B004YQCA9U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1304726132&sr=1-2-spell


----------



## Colin Taber

My first novel, the full length fantasy* The Fall of Ossard* is back to 99 cents after a week of free give aways.

This layered coming of age tale broke into the Borders Australia Top 20 bestsellers not long after its orginal release.


----------



## originsean

This is a great thread!  Time Hunters sounds really cool, I'll have to give it a read.  I just released Origin: The Hidden Prophecy this week for $.99.  It's my first book and I would definitely appreciate any feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## Colin Taber

The Fall of Ossard (which is currently at 99 cents) has recently been joined by its sequel, Ossard's Hope ($4.99). The sequel today received its first blog review and was rated at 5 stars on Best books.

http://bestbooks1.blogspot.com/2011/07/ossards-hope-by-colin-taber.html

A week ago, the same blog reviewed The Fall of Ossard and gave it 4 stars!

Get on board and give this unique character driven fantasy a go!


----------



## Holgater

My newest e-book is in this price range along with two otthers of mine. It is a most unusual futuristic story; with a diifferent tag for each of the 99 cents.http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005986I72


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck, Bmagnarella.x


----------



## MartinStanley72

_The Gamblers_ by me, Martin Stanley, is $0.99 (or 86p in English money). It's a fast-moving, densely plotted crime thriller with a slam-bang ending and a lot of twists and turns along the way.

Martin

USUK


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck with it, Martin


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Thanks for starting this very useful topic!

Here is one of mine, for an easy breezy *$0.99*... 


_*Think your high school experience was Hell?
*_
*Vampires, werewolves, mummies, ghouls... and moron idiot students.

Welcome to Grant-Williams High.
*



*--- Includes Two Adventures in One Volume ---
*​*HELL WEEK AT GRANT-WILLIAMS HIGH:
*(Grant-Williams High: 1st Adventure)

If you love kickass high school monster mayhem, then Grant-Williams High is the place to be. In this hilarious original adventure that started it all, freshman Jimmy Ross and his senior sister Emily, together with all of their friends, fight to survive finals -- also known as Hell Week -- since all the faculty and staff turn into monsters that week, literally. Armed with their wits, Supernatural Protection kits, and plain dumb luck, the students battle vampires, werewolves, and various ghouls -- an army or evil under the command of the Principal who this year is none other than the Prince of Lies Himself. First in the "Grant-Williams High" comic horror adventure series of connected works.

*HALLOWEEN AT GRANT-WILLIAMS HIGH:
*(Grant-Williams High: 2nd Adventure)

It's Halloween, and kickass high school monster mayhem is once again unleashed at Grant-Williams High. In the second adventure, Jimmy Ross is now a sophomore and he is about to get a taste of the scariest and wildest Halloween of his life. Emily has graduated and gone to college, Jimmy's best friend Theo is hanging with the bad crowd, there's a new girl in school who's the butt of everyone's jokes, and something really stinks on the Grant-Williams school premises -- stinks literally. At midnight on Halloween, Jimmy and the gang will find out exactly what it is (not curry!), and that possibly it's an evil that's even greater than Satan. Second in the "Grant-Williams High" comic horror adventure series of connected works, and sequel to "Hell Week at Grant-Williams High".

*Just $0.99 cents!*​
*Mayhem at Grant-Williams High*​


----------



## Linda Acaster

*Torc of Moonlight* is on offer at 99c / 71p for July.

Sex, sport and alcohol are why Nick Blaketon escaped to college, but when pieces of his life start disappearing from his memory he locks on to studious Alice for stability. Only it's not the alcohol that's affecting him. And seducing Alice opens a path to a past that isn't buried, and definitely isn't dead. But who is it after?

Multiple 5* reviews "Riveting"
Book One of a trilogy that will keep readers nailed to the page.


----------



## Tony Richards

I have 8 books out on Kindle, all for $0.99. Four are:

The Black Lake: 13 Classic Tales of Terror

Dark Futures: SF meets Horror

Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century

Under the Ice


----------



## Tony Richards

And the other four are:

To Steal an Angel: SF stories

Hot Blood -- Book 1: The Seductress

Hot Blood -- Book 2: Captive of the Night

Touched by Magic: Human Dramas in the Paranormal World


----------



## marshacanham

Through A Dark Mist...on sale, limited time .99 Woot!
http://www.amazon.com/Through-Dark-Robin-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0054H911I


----------



## Tessa Apa

Tony Richards said:


> I have 8 books out on Kindle, all for $0.99. Four are:
> 
> The Black Lake: 13 Classic Tales of Terror
> 
> Dark Futures: SF meets Horror
> 
> Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century
> 
> Under the Ice


Hi Tony - I liked 'em all! And will pick one up when the TBR isnt so backlogged -


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein

skeeterman10 said:


> I never do this and it may be the wrong thread. Ages ago I got the the 1st peacekeeper book by Ricky Sides. Now this is not my normal genre, but read it anyway. Very well written and since, I have purchased the rest of his peacekeeper seres. Guess my point is, thanks to all you indie authors for making some of your work available for a nominal fee. I feel like there are many others others like me me out here who will take a chance at a lower fee and then will buy your other work if we have enjoyed it. Mr. Sides is about the fourth or fifth author I have personally done this with. In closing, thank you for your offerings and because of this I have really branched out me reading genres. In the next few days I will be trying some of your offerings found here!


Hello
That's what we're here for. We were readers before we became authors. In fact I dare say many of us wanted to write the kind of novel we always dreamed of reading. In other words, we write for all the right reasons.
best wishes


----------



## beam

*These are your tickets to scratch that strange itch*
,,


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers Casper and Beam


----------



## Colin Taber

More great titles listed!

So much to read!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Agreed, Coln


----------



## Margery Scott

Thanks for starting this thread. 

WILD WYOMING WIND is a western historical romance novel set in 1880 Wyoming. Sparks fly when lawman Jake Langford becomes THE WIDOW'S PROTECTOR by taking over Maddie Boone's homestead to trap an escaped killer. Fiercely independent since the death of her abusive husband, Maddie wants nothing more than to be left alone to build a new life in the Wyoming wilderness. But living in close quarters with Jake exposes emotions far more threatening than the killer watching them, forcing her to question the past, and eventually, to trust in the future. 

It is listed at only $0.99. I'm hoping to reach readers who aren't familiar with my books. I'd be grateful for honest reviews.

Margery Scott


----------



## Dubatscha

exactly 0.99$









Description:
The solitude of the underworld is the place they live in, the angels of death. For all eternity they have been condemned to collect the souls of mankind. Azur is one of them, but he longs to be a human. However, there is only one in the underworld who can fulfill his wish. In order to convince the god of death, Azur must go on a journey with his life on the line.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005BY4F7Y


----------



## karenk105

Aurora Abroad is in the 99 cent club now... lol! I don't really see that it's made a difference in sales though.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Karen.x


----------



## Nina Croft

BREAK OUT  by Nina Croft - only 99cents!

5 star reviews:

"Scorching Science Fiction with Vampires"
"Vampires, space, and romance--oh, my!"
"Science fiction meets paranormal romance - - Don't miss out on this one!"


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

theaatkinson said:


> Sure. I'll list mine.
> 
> Pray for Reign is really just another Anne Boleyn story. It's historical fiction while all my other novels are litfic, so I list it at .99 because the writing is soooo different


I'm sorry, I'm not used to post messages in Forums. I hope this one is going ok.
I've read you look for one dollar books. Let me recomend you my last book, $ .99, in Kindle Amazon. It is called La Mina del Infierno.
It is in spanish, I suposse some people are able to read in that language. 
It is a Scientific thriller, and very easy to read. This is the link, if you want to have a look.

http://www.amazon.com/mina-del-infierno-Spanish-ebook/dp/B005BY4BA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311075070&sr=8-1

Thank you


----------



## MJFredrick

My romantic adventure, Midnight Sun is set on a cruise ship to Antarctica. My bad boy hero, Marcus, has been exiled to his family's least profitable cruise ship, sailing out of Australia to Antarctica. The night before he leaves, he picks up a sweet young thing at a local bar.

Imagine his surprise--and delight--to find she's on the same ship, as the chef!

My heroine, Brylie, has made mistakes before, and while her mistake with Marcus was good while it lasted, she has no intention of repeating it...until they're stuck on the same ship.

Rough seas and modern-day pirates add to the adventure in Midnight Sun, now available for 99 cents!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

And good luck with it, MJ


----------



## Theresa M Moore

The Children of The Dragon series:
Destiny's Forge http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ICXJEG
To Taste The Dragon's Blood http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K16NB6
Red Dragon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E4S6QQ
The Queen's Marksman http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ACPMOU
A Pirate's Daughter http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ACPN0I
Truth and The Dragon's Blood http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ACPN30

Plus: The Mystery of Cranewood Manor http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P80XQM
and The Ten Percent Solution: Simplifying the Tax Code in The New Economy http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030ZRWV2


----------



## Raymond Masters

Please, pick up my short story, entitled Dangerous Hunts: A Zombie Father's Day Tale. As I've said before, you can enjoy it just as much the other 364 days out of the year.

Thanks,
Raymond



_It's Open Season on the Undead.

The brochure reads: "Dangerous Hunts: If it moves, you can kill it." But the Carters will soon discover that not everything that moves can be killed. At his wife's urging, Matthew Carter takes his new step-son on a Father's Day hunt he will not soon forget. It's open season on the undead, and there's no limit on the amount you can bag._


----------



## Richardcrasta

Short, Quirky, unconventional humor for the liberated, compassionate non-pc soul:

MAU-MAUING THE CHAKRAS OF THE BAKRAS

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42090

99 CENTS.

Richard


----------



## isaacsweeney

Insightful and inspirational short stories for all tastes.

Evolvement: http://www.amazon.com/Evolvement-ebook/dp/B0056ZB59E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311354770&sr=8-1


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Issac


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

theaatkinson said:


> Sure. I'll list mine.
> 
> Pray for Reign is really just another Anne Boleyn story. It's historical fiction while all my other novels are litfic, so I list it at .99 because the writing is soooo different


THE GHOST STORY, first below, sells for .99 and doing all right.


----------



## isaacsweeney

Carl Ashmore said:


> Cheers, Issac


Back at you. Thanks!


----------



## karenk105

Carl Ashmore said:


> Cheers, Issac


You are so very English with all of your "Cheers-ing!" 

Ahhh, England. I miss you!


----------



## Artista

Sounds like a good book.


----------



## Bconvis

In the final volume of the Pandora's Children collection, Speaking with the Dead, you will meet:

The unfortunate members of a flash mob gone horribly wrong (*Gone in a Flash,* 3,000 words),

A mother who gets what she deserves after her children die in a freak car accident (*Swim*, 6,000 words)

The spirit of a man responsible for directing the souls of the dead when they reach the afterlife (*Up the Dial*, 11,000 words).

3 tales, 19,000 words. You don't want to miss these final three stories.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005D4Q26O


----------



## kellymcclymer

Well, it isn't available for Kindle or Nook yet (in the uploading process for however long it takes). But my latest historical romance The Next Best Bride, Book 5 in the Once Upon a Wedding series is live at Smashwords. Finally.

To celebrate, I've listed it on sale for 99 cents (only on Smashwords with Coupon Code GW59Y). It is a limited time sale, just until the book goes live at Amazon and B&N (to give me an excuse to talk about it because I am overjoyed to have finally got the revisions done and the book available at last -- it is my favorite of my Wedding series, although it is a bit hotter than the others -- where that came from, I can't say because I am definitely not an erotica writer). Oh well, go where the characters lead, right?

The hero, Rand, a rakish earl who desperately needs an heir, definitely led me on a merry chase during the writing of this book (and the recent revisions, too). He was charming and sweet and absolutely convinced he was made for lust, not love. It was a good thing that Helena, the heroine, was up for the challenge.


----------



## StephanieVoid

http://www.amazon.com/Halfway-Wizards-and-Faeries-ebook/dp/B0057Y4VJU/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311445712&sr=1-3

Halfway.
Wizards. Mad Science. Faeries. Fantasy. Fierce.


----------



## HRKW

Thank you, Carl!

*THE HUNT*, the MUCH ANTICIPATED fourth book in Heather Killough-Walden's _New York Times_ best selling Big Bad Wolf series is now available on Kindle for only $2.99:

http://www.amazon.com/Hunt-Big-Bad-Wolf-ebook/dp/B0058W5ZTQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311443816&sr=8-1

This is a HOT, HOT, HOT paranormal romance series that has received world-wide rave reviews and that you don't want to miss out on!


----------



## DelilahFawkes

What a great idea for a thread!  Lots of great-looking reads in here..

My contribution is my erotic romance novella, *THE DROID WHO LOVED ME.*

Here's what readers are saying:

"The droid who loved me was a fun read with some interesting sci-fi concepts and a captivating romance plot served up with some steamy sex."

"I went into this book a little skeptical that any author could pull off a realistic romance between a human woman and an android. But Ms. Fawke's android, David, is so much more than a great set of pecs and abs wrapped around a bunch of servos and circuitry. He's smart and capable, but he's also funny and unpredictable and compassionate."

*The Droid Who Loved Me* is a funny, sexy sci fi adventure about a scientist who must turn her android creation into a James Bond-esque super seductor. What she doesn't plan on is developing feelings for him along the way...










Droid is ONLY 99 CENTS, but only until *September 1st*. Get your copy while my sale is still going on.

Thanks for looking, and happy reading! (the book link is in my signature)


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck, Delilah. I'm guessing from your book covers we write for a different market


----------



## cecilia_writer

I've been focussing on my Cecilia Peartree mystery novels lately so I thought I would mention The Mountain and the Flood, published under my real name (Sheila Perry) - it's a near future sci-fi novel set in the Scotland of about 20 years' time, where political change collides with climate disaster to create problems for one family. 99 cents a time, and (I think) good value for 84,000 words.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Linda Acaster

It's the final week of the 99c sale price for _Torc of Moonlight_, a dark supernatural thriller set in northern England, so grab it while you can.

When student Nick Blaketon manoeuvres into Alice Linwood's dry academic life he's aiming to get into her bed. Readily agreeing to help find the water shrine to a forgotten Celtic fertility goddess, he makes light of Alice's worry that people close to her die. But as her desire for him rises, he becomes less certain. Sleeping dreams seep into waking nightmares. Warnings screamed from a balcony, shapes in a steamy mirror.... Something is calling, reaching into the light, travelling on the rain.

"...in starkly elegant prose, builds a powerful novel of possession and psychological breakdown in 'Torc of Moonlight'. She writes the male point of view very well indeed..." 5 stars


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

Thanks for the opportunity!

Check out my blog to read the first chapter of A Fair Of the Heart, Book 1 of Welcome To Redemption, AND for a great deal! Buy the first four stories at only $0.99 each, and we'll send you the latest two stories for FREE! But hurry, the offer ends July 31st! 

http://donnamarierogers.blogspot.com/2011/07/sample-sunday-fair-of-heart-chapter-one_24.html​
​


----------



## destill

My latest humor release, Crap Chronicles: When IBS Strikes in all the Wrong Places, is now available for 99 cents.

Read an excerpt here: http://thecrapchronicles.com/Crap_Chronicles_excerpt.html.


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein

99 Cents seems to be the place to pitch your tent these days.


----------



## hakimast

Wow, 99 cents for books!  Just like iPhone apps!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Oh my - I can see my bank account dwindling already due to this thread. Ha ha

Here is mine: Off Leash - I lighthearted novella for romance and dog lovers. (There may be a goat or two in the story as well. I'm not sayin'.)

A Five Star Review from C.E. Grundler, author of Last Exit in New Jersey ~ _"Tightly edited and cleanly written, this is an enjoyable read with likeable characters in a charming little romance that delivers everything it promises. If you're looking for something short and very sweet, this is it!"_

That made my day.

Amazon US - http://www.amazon.com/Off-Leash-ebook/dp/B0058W5CJY 
Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Off-Leash-ebook/dp/B0058W5CJY

Enjoy!

~ Jenna


----------



## sinclairbrowning

I'm getting spoiled with all the 99 cent books (including most of mine). I find that I'll go up to $3.99 without much thought, but after that I look at my Kindle, which is loaded with books and samples, and then think, "hmmm, maybe I'll wait."

The sample thing is brilliant. If I'm reading a sample and love it, I'll go for it.

I was so amazed when I first got my Kindle. I was camped out in a horse trailer without electricity in New Mexico reading a sample. Came to the end, pressed_ Buy Now _ and presto! had my book!


----------



## Ann Chambers

25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is now available and only 99 cents! It includes great recipes, an overview of the HCG diet and tips for success. Also has a linked Table of Contents for easy navigation. I did the 3 week HCG myself and lost 20 pounds. If you are thinking of trying the HCG diet, check out these recipes. They help keep the food interesting.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## youngadultfiction

Hi Everyone!

My young adult novel 'My Last Summer' is about an 18 year old Taiwanese girl who works clearing tables in a restaurant in Taiwan's international airport. She watches people come and go, but her dream is to become an actress in Hollywood, and by the end of the summer her plan is to leave Taiwan for good.

But over her last summer, she meets a strange boy who works in the bookstore at the airport, and slowly, as they become friends, her whole world begins to change in ways she could never have expected...

A coming of age story where east meets west and where dreams come at a price. It's only $0.99 so feel free to take a chance. Thanks!


----------



## kellymcclymer

My sale of _The Fairy Tale Bride_ for 99 cents will end in 4 days, in case anyone has been on the fence. The Big Wedding Promo was a success and my daughter will have a decent wedding. I'm going to put the book to 2.99 on August 1st, which is still a dollar less than the 3.99 for the others in the series. I hope to slowly continue to add to the wedding fund...the guest list seems to be growing rather than shrinking. It must be because my daughter has traveled all over the world and made friends in every place she stopped...and the fact that I come from a big, big extended family.

If you've been thinking about it, now's the time to get it for 99 cents.


----------



## Nina Croft

My sci-fi/paranormal novella, Break Out, is for sale at 99cents as part of Entangled Publishing pre-launch promo.

And you can read the first three chapters for free at the entangled site:

http://www.entangledpublishing.com/break-out/


----------



## cfmillhouse

My novel "Storm Crossing" is now on kindle for .99cents

When the spiral ribbon known as Vaxton's Void was discovered, it opened up endless possibilities. Man could travel into alternate realities, meet different versions of himself and explore choices that were never made. But with every discovery for good, there are also those who chose to exploit it. Welcome to a world where travel into the muiltiverse has become a common event. Meet Gabriel Correll, the leader of an elite force of officers that patrols and chases the outlaws known as "Storms". Enter a world where everything impossible is possible as it stands on the precipice of corruption and turmoil. Storm Crossing by Charles F. Millhouse 135,000 words.

http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Crossing-ebook/dp/B005A8CX7K/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1309971332&sr=8-8


----------



## Douglas Dorow

My thriller The Ninth District is at 99cents through the end of July!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

An emotionally compelling romance that will fill your heart with the possibilities of love.

Well reviewed by reviewers and readers alike, *Heart Stealer * is on sale for a limited time. 95,000 words. 280 pages.

http://amzn.to/gDQeZJ

Happy reading!


----------



## Edie Claire

The first book in my humorous mystery series, originally published by Signet (Penguin Putnam), is currently on sale for 99 cents. Never Buried follows the travails of newly unemployed advertising copywriter Leigh Koslow--and her veterinarian father and assorted certifiable relatives--after Leigh finds an embalmed body resting peacefully in the backyard hammock of her cousin's stately Victorian home on the banks of the Ohio River. The secret of what happened in 1949 went to Paul Fischer's grave...too bad his body didn't!

Rated 4.5 stars by 18 reviewers, currently #21 on the bestselling Kindle Women Sleuths list and #9 on the bestselling comedy books list. If you give it a try, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Some great bargains here


----------



## DDScott

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!!*

Welcome to *every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store! *

Why?!

Because _I luuuvvv treatin' my readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!_

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

P.S. You can also always get excerpts of each of my books as well as tons of Behind & Beyond My Books scoop on my website http://www.DDScott.com


----------



## Decon

My full length serial killer thriller Survival Instinct is 99c together with any one of my 12 thriller shorts.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Great value, Declan. Thanks


----------



## soyfrank

My collection of fiction is only 99 cents. 12 stories all previously published in journals, anthologies, and magazines around the country.


----------



## Guest

Misty Black The Beginning book 1 is 99¢

In the future the world is black... and a futuristic teenage assassin, genetically created to restore the light must choose between love or duty.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UIDG04

Enjoy!


----------



## davidhburton

I posted this in my own book thread, but I thought I'd mention it here as well. I kinda messed something up and Broken is now 99 cents, down from 3.99. I suggest grabbing it before I get it fixed.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Big Annoyance Sale - Price is changed on Amazon, but they won't change it until B&N changes theirs. Which means The Fairy Tale Bride is 99 cents until one of them blinks. Gah....but get a good historical romance with a surprise twist and a happily ever after for much less...for at least a little while longer.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey ebook lovers... and Carl!

I now have 2 titles out! All you have to do is click on the cover and cough up 99 cents.

THE ORACLE, the first book in NINE LIVES, my new YA Futuristic Fantasy series, is now live. Just click on http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FGAQ12 and cough up 99 cents!

BLACK & WHITE, my legal thriller/romantic suspense is also on sale for 99 cents.

So here's my shameless plug for THE NINE LIVES SERIES:

The NINE LIVES SERIES, of which THE ORACLE is the first book, is the story of an average teen girl who takes a cosmic leap from 21st century Earth to a backwards 26th century prison planet, where it is common knowledge that Earth no longer exists. Can Marina, who needs to figure out not only who she is but who she isn't, prevent Earth from sliding into a barren, cold non-existence? She going to give it all she's got, but to do that she needs some help. She turns to Brahmin, who, in her words, is "awfully built jail-bait", and her friends and family, to stage the greatest battle the universe has ever known!

Combine the romantic suspense element of Twilight and the other-wordly elements of Avatar within the framework of the global warming debate, and you have a summer read that makes everyday seem like a beach day.

Here's the blurb for THE ORACLE:

Everyone has bad hair days, and Marina is no exception. What she doesn't understand is why her bad hair days are always the worst ever! An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of her grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst ever, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

In the chaos that ensues as she tries to find her way home, Marina embarks on a quest to find and rescue the mother that she never knew. In order to do so, she needs to learn a valuable life lesson. Not only must she accept who she is, she must come to terms with who she isn't.

This story targets young adult readers, and deals with the personal responsibility we all have for the "Green" movement and taking care of our planet, while tackling the often-sticky issue of the need for young people today to take school seriously and pursue education as a way to make a difference in the fate of this world.

Here's an excerpt:

She so hated waking up. It actually hurt.

The pounding on her door intensified. It went from hovering vaguely in the background to a cruel, rending noise, shoving her from oblivion to semi-consciousness. Marina squished her eyes shut and pulled her blankets up around her ears. Why did it seem like every day was a school day? She wriggled her shoulders so that her pillow was wadded up just the way she liked and scootched further down in her bed. She was so warm and comfy.

"Marina!"

"Five more minutes?" She had to clear her throat and her mouth felt like the bacteria had been partying and multiplying at an exponential 
rate. "Please Gramps?" She knew she was whining, but she didn't care. She should have done her calculus homework and studied for her bio test last night. But she hadn't, so it made no sense to get out of bed. This was as good as it was going to get!

And finally, here's the blurb for BLACK & WHTE:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## J. Gunnar Grey

Hey, thanks for this opportunity. My contemporary mystery, Trophies, is currently on sale at 99 cents. Here's the blurb:

When his aunt is murdered, NATO Rapid Response officer Captain Charles Ellandun finds she's left him a literal locked-room puzzle. Granted, Aunt Edith is the one who taught him to pick locks. But what he finds in her garret hauls their family's past into the present and knocks his war-damaged brain even further askew.

Now more people than usual are trying to kill him and unless he wants to be the next one dead, he must figure out why she is-fast. But the hunt for her killer takes him and his team members to places he'd rather not visit-to the art gallery where she died, the police station where he's a suspect, the past he'd thought safely locked away, the family he doesn't want to love, and the memories of the war that he just can't shake.

Gunnar Grey


----------



## JCDeLaTorre

I currently have two titles that will ALWAYS be 99 cents -









Serial the Beginning
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AZZZ46/ref=as_li_tf_til?tag=jcdelatorress-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B005AZZZ46&adid=0JVHEK01PP3X57PG357F&

Description: As a vampire stalks his next prey, he provides gory details of his transformation of Good Samaritan on the hunt for the infamous Jack the Ripper to the monstrosity he is now. Through death and carnage, he has been brought closer to you and now has a question. Do you choose eternal life as a monster or a horrific painful death?

and









Continuum Force - the New Guy
http://www.amazon.com/Continuum-Force-New-Guy-ebook/dp/B005BDCQIK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Description: A decorated Air Force Lieutenant Colonel takes command of a top secret elite force that embark on time travel expeditions into the past. On a mission to chronicle the fall of Rome, they encounter an alien force bent on changing important events in the evolution of human history.

with a third coming soon!

New novelettes in these series every 60 days...always 99 cents!

Visit http://www.jcdelatorre.com for the latest!


----------



## William L.K.

I have a new PNR novelette out for 99 cents.
It also includes some free samples. 

CRAVINGS
http://www.amazon.com/Cravings-ebook/dp/B0055OO5ZC
www.sci-fi-cafe.com
​


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Well, I'll go ahead and throw my hat back into the ring on this one! 

The Door to Canellin is $.99 at Amazon, Barnes and Noble, and Smashwords now until the end of August for my Back to School Special!  And hopefully in a couple of weeks, that price will trickle down the Smashwords Premium Catalog, and it will hit $.99 at the Sony Reader store, the Apple iBookstore, and all the other places Smashwords distributes to... so keep an eye out! Now's the time to get your copy, so you'll be ready for the sequel's release in mid-September!


----------



## LA_Tafe

My psychological Horror, http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Horror-ebook/dp/B00584OOY6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312773327&sr=8-1
Follows a seventeen year old boy that battles his own nightmares while trying not to lose himself entirely.
At just over 45,000 words, about 170 pages, and only 99 cents!


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

Thanks, I'm happy to share my most recent 'book for a buck'. 

"Deliciously sweet...with plenty of heat!" ~ Norah Wilson, New Voice In Romance award-winning author

Golden Opportunity

James McMillan is a third generation owner of the most prosperous horse ranch in Golden, Colorado. When a gorgeous little filly shows up at his door waving what she claims is the deed to half his ranch, James tries to send her packing. But the document is authentic, according to his lawyer: Reese McMillan sold the little opportunist his half of the Double M during a poker game in Atlantic City. So not only must James find a way to buy those shares back, he needs to fight his growing attraction to his luscious new business partner-who turns out to be a lot more than just a pretty face.

Angela Roberts, having been on her own since she was a teenager, has never wanted anything more than the security of a real home. Her dreams come true when the chance to own half of a Colorado horse ranch falls into her lap. If Reese McMillan is too blind to appreciate what he has, that's his loss. Only she hadn't counted on the hostile reception she receives from his brother. Surly as a bear, James McMillan is also much too handsome for her peace of mind. Refusing to be intimidated, Angela sets out to win him over by proving she has what it takes to help him run the ranch-and ends up losing her heart to both.

* * * * *

"What the hell do you mean it's legal and binding? It's written on a hotel letterhead, for chrissakes."

"I'm sorry, James," his lawyer said with an audible sigh. "It would be legal if it were written on toilet paper. It's spelled out to the letter, and both parties signed it, as well as two witnesses and a notary public. I'm afraid Miss Angela Roberts owns forty-nine percent of the Double M Ranch."

James blew out a hard breath. "Thanks, Cal." He tossed the receiver in its cradle and leaned back in his leather armchair. Bitterness ate at his soul until he thought he might choke on it. Reese's resentment of James had been going on for so long he could barely remember how the hell it got started. Over something minor, no doubt. And each year the rift between them had grown wider.

Until Reese stepped over the line and lost James' respect for good.

He shot to his feet and paced the floor for a few seconds, then headed to the sideboard to pour himself a bourbon. The welcoming burn blazed a path straight to his gut. He downed a second and was about to pour a third when someone knocked on the study door. Shit, the last thing he wanted to do was sit through one of Meara's lectures. He set his glass down with a thunk, then stalked over and yanked open the door.

Only it was Angela standing there in the dim light of the hallway, gazing up at him with those big blue eyes. She wore an oversized New York Giants T-shirt that hung down to just below her knees, and she'd pulled her thick auburn hair up into a ponytail. She looked vulnerable and uncertain and more beautiful than any woman had a right to.

And the bourbon was suddenly warming more than just his stomach.

* * *

Golden Opportunity: http://bit.ly/GObyDMR-AMZN


----------



## Ann Chambers

Carver's Tomatoes is on sale for 99 cents for the rest of August. (Normally $2.99) 

If you need recipes and ideas to use up tomatoes during the end of the fresh tomato season, there are plenty of ideas here. 

The book includes 115 great recipes plus a biography of George Washington Carver. Carver assembled the recipes to promote tomatoes as a cash crop. Carver's Tomatoes updates his original ideas using modern appliances and more diverse spices and ingredients.

Make your own tomato sauces, chili sauce, stuffed tomatoes, a variety of salads, soups and entrees. Includes several recipes for using green tomatoes, too.


----------



## tmaterno

Just posted this in the Bazaar forum.. still trying to figure out how this "promotion" thing works.

A group of battle-weary knights from the ancient monastic fortress of Exmortus Abbey have unearthed something... unholy.

A new star hangs low in the horizon, directly over the hellhole where half the Abbey's knights lost their lives, a star that some of the men claim is following them...

And back at Exmortus, Ash Xavier, an impatient young knight-in-training, is beginning to unearth ages-old secrets beneath the Abbey's vaults, oblivious to the horrors hurtling at him through space...

EXMORTUS, BOOK I: TOWERS OF DAWN is a work of dark fantasy in the mold of George R.R. Martin or Gene Wolfe, in which every standard fantasy cliche is skewered and boiled alive, where good and evil are hard to distinguish and heroes and villains are not what they seem.

This is my debut novel, and the first in a trilogy, followed by Book II: Temples and Book III: Tombs.

What People Are Saying:

"I had a blast writing it, I know you'll have a blast reading it."
--A Person (Me)

"If the cat's meow and the bee's knees had a baby, it would roughly resemble this book."
--Me, again

"I dare anyone to read it and not come away thinking that the fantasy genre just got a little stranger."
--Me again, but in a funny voice

Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## mamiller

Howdy all! 

If you're looking for romance and danger aboard a Caribbean cruise and you only want to spend .99 cents, please consider EMOTIONAL WAVES



Hoping to put her recent car accident behind her, Jill Perry boarded the Neptune Majesty for a week long Caribbean cruise. Brent Coales was aboard the Neptune Majesty with the sole intention of locating the criminal blackmailing Brent's famous friend.

In a near fatal collision, the paths of Jill and Brent's lives cross.

Fearing that he has put Jill in danger, Brent knows that he must protect her. But when their relationship turns to passion, he is conflicted between his loyalty to his friend and family, and his feelings for Jill.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks all. Some great bargains


----------



## dalya

My book is now at 99cents (see link in signature).

If you are 36 years old, or thereabouts, you may get a kick out of the nostalgia factor, because it's set in 1988-89.  It's gotten some terrific reviews, both from kids and adults.  I could tell you it's also very funny, but would you believe me?


----------



## Erik Handy

YOUR TYPICAL BROTHER/SISTER ROMANCE

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City. 20,000 words await your sanity.

Link in my sig.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

This is a 'I'd buy that for a dollar' PRICE ALERT in celebration of publishing my new novel Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ... for $2.99 on the Kindle. 

For this week, I have reduced the price of my novel Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR to $0.99.  

Operation Neurosurgeon was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 last month with Red Adept Reviews - 5 Stars for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for Plot.

Hope you take a peek and enjoy! (260 page paperback, approx. 76,000 words).  Here's the synopsis:

        Who says a rising neurosurgeon can’t fall from his pinnacle?  From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson’s life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice. 

       Can Danny’s situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Thank you so much for starting this thread! I have three novels and four short stories currently priced at 99 cents each on Amazon Kindle. Awards, reviews and other information can be found on my website: http://www.marilynpeake.com. You can find the Amazon page for each of my 99-cent Kindle publications by clicking on the book cover:


----------



## kellymcclymer

Absolute *last* chance to get The Fairy Tale Bride historical romance for 99 cents. B&N finally put the price to 2.99 (after almost 3 weeks). I've asked Amazon to do the same.

If there are any bargain hunters out there who like Victorian set historical romances that are on the lighter side, this is your chance. The Fairy Tale Bride


----------



## dvberkom

Thanks for this thread!

*BAD SPIRITS * (Books 1-5) the first Kate Jones Adventure is now only .99! Here's the description:

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...DV Berkom's Bad Spirits is a fast paced action packed novella which reads like a nonstop high octane movie. Each chapter moves at breakneck speed. The heroine, Kate, barely has time to take a breather before finding herself in another impossible situation and back on the run..." Todd Fonseca, Goodreads

"...Bad Spirits takes place in Mexico with Kate trying to escape a well-known and menacing drug lord. The fact that she lightened his money stash is an even better reason to get out of the country. You won't be disappointed in the read, but you will be hungering for more..."-Ginger Simpson, Examiner E-Books Reviewer

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner

Check out the next two books in the Kate Jones Adventure Series, DEAD OF WINTER and DEATH RITES. BOTH only .99!

Enjoy!


----------



## Stewart Sumner

I'd like to put forward my book, co-wrote with two others, as excellent value for a buck: Short Poetry In Brief: A Propinquitous Restrospective Vision Of The Octopiddles Expired.  Co-written with Donia Carey and Marcel DeClercq, it's a collection of funny verses written by an imaginary poetry movement:

Short poetry as an art form would be nothing without the Octopiddle Movement.  Founded by Donia Carey, Marcel DeClercq and Stewart Sumner in cyberspace after a cup of coffee, a dump and a bottle of Benadryl respectively, the Movement was to confuse, bemuse, penetrate, perpetrate, alleviate, circumnavigate, and self-ingratiate a generation of superfluous nitwits, misfits, muppets, glove puppets, and nutjobs.  From the sublime to the infirm, the Octopiddle Movement created some of the most transcendental utterances of the post-modern paradigm of the banana.


----------



## Stewart Sumner

Thanks. If you fancy a laugh, check out Short Poetry In Brief: A Propinquitous Retrospective Vision Of The Octopiddles Expired.



Short Poetry In Brief: A Propinquitous Retrospective Vision of The Octopiddles Expired

Short poetry as an art form would be nothing without the Octopiddle Movement. Founded by Donia Carey, Marcel DeClercq and Stewart Sumner in cyberspace after a cup of coffee, a dump and a bottle of Benadryl respectively, the Movement was to confuse, bemuse, penetrate, perpetrate, alleviate, circumnavigate, and self-ingratiate a generation of superfluous nitwits, misfits, muppets, glove puppets, and nutjobs. From the sublime to the infirm, the Octopiddle Movement created some of the most transcendental utterances of the post-modern paradigm of the banana.


----------



## TracyRozzlynn

Hi.
Thank you for the opportunity to list my books.

I currently have two young adult novels available for just 99cents.

_Verita_ is a light science fiction romance. 
It is my debut novel and is the first book in the Verita series. 
The second book _Concisus_ will be released this fall. Probably late October. 

_If your world suddenly crumbled, leaving you with nothing but heartache, 
would you risk your life for a chance at a new beginning on a new world?_
Verita (Verita Trilogy)

Fast-Tracked takes place in the near future in a dystopian 
society where rank determines all aspects of your life. 
It is the first book in a trilogy. 

_Study hard, do well on your assessment, and you'll be rewarded._ 
Alexandria had heard the phrase repeated throughout her life. 
She never imagined that it was a lie.
Fast-Tracked (Fast-Track Trilogy)


----------



## seanjquirk

http://www.amazon.com/Catch-ebook/dp/B005FA2YS6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313188873&sr=1-1


----------



## djgross

Stolen Justice: 5 star romantic suspense for 99 cents

"Simply can't think of words that are superlative enough! I was superglued to my Kindle for two days...The balance between the suspense-filled action and romance is spot on." The Romance Reviews

"One of the best books I've read this year!" Romance Junkies

"I ended up falling head first, deep into a book that was full to the brim with violence, scandal, emotion...DJ Gross made it so you just had absolutely no idea what would happen next!" Shameless Romance Reviews

He's a thief

JT Flynn stole high end art from the world's worst criminals until he lost a member of his team. When a beautiful stranger threatens to expose his thefts unless he steals a Van Gogh, he calls his team together for one last job.

She's a liar

Computer hacker Laura Danvers has many secrets and one goal: to destroy Rob Autrey's money laundering operation at any cost. She needs JT's team of thieves to divert Autrey's attention so she can get the job done.

They've got trouble

Forced to work together, Laura and JT come to a grudging mutual respect which heats to a combustible attraction they work to ignore. Passion can't get in the way of pulling off the high risk heist.

Then a feud between Autrey and one of his clients makes the job even more dangerous. Now the cost of stealing justice may be their lives.

Happy Reading!

DJ


----------



## Bconvis

A new review of Dogs of War, my 25,000 word novel, has been posted:



> This is a ghost story unlike any other. It is emotional, informative (I learned things about daschunds that surprised me) and definitely spooky. It's a short book, but there is so much packed into its pages that it feels like a longer novel. I would recommend this story to ghost story lovers and to dog lovers.


The rest of the review can be found here

If you're looking for a different type of ghost story, look no further.

Only $.99

Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SHNS0K


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks all. Plenty of great books there.


----------



## imakenonsense

(Especially relative to what's currently happening to past investments.)

The Hole Between Mine and Yours is available for free on Smashwords, so you can read it before you decide if you want to pay $.99 on Amazon for it.

Smash: The Hole Between Mine and Yours: Liquid Logic from a Dirty Tumbler

Amazon: The Hole Between Mine and Yours: Liquid Logic from a Dirty Tumbler


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Well, free is a bargain, Imake


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Thanks, here is mine.

I have a new book coming out soon so ISLAND OF SECRETS has just been reduced to (£0.86) for a limited time to help celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT. 

Island of Secrets TIME TRAVEL, GOTHIC, ROMANTIC SUSPENSE

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets
One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good luck with that, Tammie  Sounds great.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Carl Ashmore said:


> Good luck with that, Tammie  Sounds great.


Thanks Carl! I still love the cover with the VW on it...reminds me of Scooby Doo...time traveling.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Here's mine:

 

Hey all fellow Bargain Hunters:

I currently have 2 ebooks on Amazon for 99 cents. Here they are:

*The Oracle*:

An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of 17 year old Marina's grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

Here's a teaser:

_"That's sick!" she choked. "That's so wrong!" Brahmin had removed the stick that formed the spit, and was busily ramming it through what looked like a carcass. "I suppose that was something cute and cuddly, like Dragon should be?" He was again looking at her as if she was seriously deranged, but she didn't care.
"Yes," he answered, with a note of caution in his tone, "it was a pest rather like him. There is enough for both of us."
"Don't worry about me," she said quickly. Her stomach was threatening to do something that was not very pleasant. She was conscious of a metallic taste in her mouth and her skin was crawling. "I'm not really hungry anyway. Compared to that," she motioned in the general direction of what he considered a meal, "there is no way McDonald's was really as bad as everyone says." _

*Black & White*:

Legal beagle Jillian Kendal's legal knowledge and survival skills are put to the test when she starts a new job and stumbles upon a "Get Jillian" conspiracy theory (think rendezvous between the Canuck version of John Grisham and Gemma Halliday).

Here's a teaser:

"Trafficking?" he echoed. The word hit him with the force of a wrecking ball. His stomach clenched into a tight knot, and he stifled his immediate reaction, which was to demand that everyone connected with the drug culture be sent to Siberia - forever. "Are you a user as well?"
"No!" she exclaimed vehemently. 
How could she be involved with the drug culture? And to be dealing! Selling was worse than indulging the addiction itself. He wanted to get up and leave. No, he wanted to run from the room. 
But something held him in his seat. Perhaps it was the fear that he could see lurking in those bright eyes. Or it could have been the uncharacteristic manner in which she clutched the back of the chair in front of her. Or maybe he just wanted to give her a chance to say that this was all a mistake. 
"Cut the lawyer talk!" he growled. "What exactly does what you just said mean?"


(Just a note: The 99 cents promotional price on Black & White will end on Sept 1, and the price will go up to $2.99.)

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## _Sheila_

I have four books for 99 cents (or all four for $3.59)

They are -

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series)

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series)

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series)

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series)

Hope you'll take a look, and that you enjoy! 

Sheila


----------



## I love books

_Sheila_ said:


> I have four books for 99 cents (or all four for $3.59)
> 
> They are -
> 
> Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series)
> 
> Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series)
> 
> Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series)
> 
> Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series)
> 
> Hope you'll take a look, and that you enjoy!
> 
> Sheila


I started reading Hot Tea, Sheila. I'm enjoying it!


----------



## I love books

Good afternoon,
Thank you for the opportunity to post in this thread. My contemporary romance novel, AN UNEXPECTED BRIDE is on sale now for $0.99



Here is the blurb:

*Emma Wiggins is about to marry her heart-stopping, gorgeous boss, CEO Evan Fletcher, in seven days-too bad he doesn't know it yet! *

Desperate to fulfill her ailing grandfather's last wish to see her settle down and get married, Emma Wiggins, a 30-year-old, career-focused executive tells him a little white lie on his deathbed that she is in fact engaged--to her boss, deliciously handsome and emotionally unavailable, Evan Fletcher.

The situation takes an unexpected turn when her grandfather's condition improves slightly and to her shock, he goes ahead and arranges a wedding ceremony at his hospital bedside before he passes on. Now, all Emma has to do is convince unsuspecting, commitment-phobic Evan to tie the knot with her in seven days. Can love blossom in the most unlikely situation?

REVIEWS

"I can feel her heart beating out of her chest. Great pacing...good descriptives&#8230;I look forward to buying this story one day soon." - Judge, TARA contest 2010

"Very sweet...great foreshadowing!" - Judge, TARA contest 2010

HAPPY READING!


----------



## _Sheila_

Shadonna said:


> I started reading Hot Tea, Sheila. I'm enjoying it!


Thank you!! You've made my day.

Sheila


----------



## Holly

Shadings.  I am half way through your book now.  Very enjoyable.  Thanks.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Hey, Tammie, that'll do  Thanks.


----------



## Julie Morrigan

Hi folks - thanks for the chance to mention Gone Bad - my collection of short crime fiction. It's Brit Grit noir, sweary and violent, and offers 18 stories for just 99c/86p. Despite being dark, and full of dark humour, it has also been described as 'Very human, very alive and very well written.'


----------



## Ann Chambers

My brand new book _25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes_ is only 99 cents! Only 4 cents a recipe! The definition of quesadillas has expanded greatly over the past few years so the quesadillas included in the book include Greek, Italian, and other flavors in addition to Tex-Mex and Mexican.
There are also a couple of delicious quesadillas created with kids taste in mind and several that are flexible and great for using up leftovers.
I think it's my yummiest book yet.


----------



## ervampires

99 cents for now...

​
_Twenty-two-year-old Erin Rose wakes up one morning with no memory of her past. She's in a strange apartment with only one clue: a vampire bite scar on her neck.

Determined to unravel the mystery of her true identity, she contacts the Spectavi vampires, who drink synthetic blood. When they can't help her, she turns to the Sanguans, who feed on humans. Her investigation leads her deep into a centuries-old vampire war.

Erin must decide how far she's willing to go to learn the truth about her origins.

Alone is a full length novel, approximately 80,000 words long. Edited by Lynn O'Dell, Red Adept Publishing. _

Here it is on Amazon.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Two of my novels are on sale for $.99 until September 5th, The Usurper and Shattered Earth (my other two are always $.99)

Here are the links:

The Usurper, a thriller
US-- http://www.amazon.com/The-Usurper-ebook/dp/B003VP9VVK
UK-- http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper-ebook/dp/B003VP9VVK

Shattered Earth -- science fiction
US- http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Earth-ebook/dp/B0049P1NTE
UK- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Earth/dp/B0049P1NTE


----------



## Sharon Red

ervampires said:


> 99 cents for now...
> 
> ​
> _Twenty-two-year-old Erin Rose wakes up one morning with no memory of her past. She's in a strange apartment with only one clue: a vampire bite scar on her neck.
> 
> Determined to discover the mystery of her true identity, she contacts the Spectavi vampires, who drink synthetic blood. When they can't help her, she turns to the Sanguans, who feed on humans. Her investigation leads her deep into a centuries-old vampire war.
> 
> Erin must decide how far she's willing to go to learn the truth about her origins.
> 
> Alone is a full length novel, approximately 80,000 words long. Edited by Lynn O'Dell, Red Adept Publishing. _
> 
> Here it is on Amazon.


This is a very good read, I highly recommend it!!


----------



## theaatkinson

Thought I'd let anyone interested know that I've just released Throwing Clay Shadows and it's set at 99cents for the first month of its launch. 









I have a short blog post to go along with it.
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/bedrock-of-family-and-story-theaatkinson-mywana/

Click on the thumbnail below to purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Thea. Great bargain.


----------



## theaatkinson

my pleasure, Carl! what great looking covers you have. (all the better to sample with, mydear.) grin


----------



## Michael Parker

I reduced A COVERT WAR to $0.99 a couple of weeks ago, but kept my other Kindle at the higher price. So far, no sales.


----------



## bulrush

$.99:


This is not a "get laid" guide. It is for men and women seeking serious, long-term, fulfilling relationships. Use this guide to find your perfect match identifying and implementing basic elements of a relationship.

This will help you develop the skills necessary to find that "perfect match" for your best relationship. It covers skills such as communication, trust, and how to identify emotional baggage. It also talks about "core issues" that every couple should talk about in-depth before marriage, like money, sex, kids, religion, and children. It will show elements of healthy (and therefore, happy) relationships, and unhealthy relationships. If you are having trouble with relationships, read this, implement the changes, and discover how good couplehood can be.


----------



## VKScott

I've decided to drop the price of my debut murder mystery novel, Death Before Swine, to $.99 for the month of September. Thanks for checking it out!



Greed. Betrayal. Murder. Just another week in Diamond Alley, Arizona...

Ben Hart is a high school chemistry teacher who thought his biggest problems were test scores and lunch room politics. That was before he lost his job, discovered his colleague murdered, and found himself with a new assignment-catch the killer. Now, as he navigates Diamond Alley's backstreets, his questions are no longer multiple choice: Who can he trust? Will he ever get back to a simple life of worksheets and lab reports? And will he uncover the truth before the killer slips away?


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Then good luck with it, VK 

And bless you, Thea. I have some great mates who are illustrators


----------



## Dan Ames

My brand-new crime novel DEAD WOOD is out and it's just 99 cents!

*"Dani Amore is one to watch."*
_-Edgar-nominated author Craig McDonald_


----------



## KC75

My book of two shorts, _Cage Life_, was .99, but I've just made it free on Smashwords and hopefully it will be free on Amazon soon too. I'd love it if some of you could let Amazon know it's free on smashwords so they'll price match for this month.

Even so, I think it's still worth .99 c, but I just wanted to get it out there.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Dani and Echo


----------



## destill

My latest collection of humor essays released yesterday: You Can't Change Crazy. Now 99 cents.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I've just released the short story, 'Prey' on Amazon for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KT1KOG/?tag=kbpst-20

Hint: You can also get it free from Smashwords (see link in sig) -- but I haven't put the new snazzy cover up there yet.


----------



## Sharon Austin

My short stories _Bonnie Parker Smile_ [supernatural crime] and _Shrinking Violette_ [scifi horror] have been recently released. They are 99 cents each.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005L2OE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LTNYO4

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Nina Croft

My space opera/paranormal romance ("A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!") BREAK OUT, is on sale for 99 cents!



The year is 3048, Earth is no longer habitable, and man has fled to the stars where they've discovered the secret of immortality-Meridian. Unfortunately, the radioactive mineral is exorbitantly expensive and only available to a select few. A new class comprised of the super rich and immortal soon evolves. The Collective, as they're called, rule the universe.

Two-thousand-year-old Ricardo Sanchez, vampire and rogue pilot of the space cruiser, El Cazador, can't resist two things: gorgeous women and impossible jobs. When beautiful Skylar Rossaria approaches him to break a prisoner out of the Collective's maximum security prison on Trakis One, Rico jumps at the chance. Being hunted by the Collective has never been so dangerous-or so fun!


----------



## mamiller

Happy weekend all! I have some inexpensive romantic suspense options for you. Four novels at .99 cents each.

WIDOW'S TALE - Dark Cliffs. An abandoned lighthouse. A desperate romance.

EMOTIONAL WAVES - Danger and romance aboard a Caribbean cruise.

BORROWED TIME - A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn.

ROGUE WAVE - A geologist and a land developer work together to protect the Windward coast...and each other.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

As I work towards the release of my next Prosper Snow novel, the protagonist from The Kult, I've reduced all my books to 99 cents.

The Kult

Deadfall

Evilution

Dead Man's Eye


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Shaun. My fellow Crewie.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Carl Ashmore said:


> Cheers, Shaun. My fellow Crewie.


Small world, Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Yeah, but that's really small. You live just a few streets away from my mum. And I used to play tennis at the Post Office club.


----------



## Lisa Kessler

HI everyone!

Oh I hope I'm posting this in the right place... LOL

I have a .99 eBook short story up, _*Across the Veil.*_

I hope you'll check it out...

Lisa 

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Walker-ebook/dp/B005EYT7JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

_*
Product Description*_

Princess Talia from Summerland has been hiding across the veil in the human world for the past five years.

Starring in a hit television show as human actress, Natalie Thurmont, her charmed new life is shattered when the past comes knocking on her door.

"Across the Veil" won Romance in the Backseat book review's Paranormal Fight Club short story contest.

Short Fiction (6,000 words)

_*Editorial Reviews*_

5 Coffee Cups - My initial response is "Holy Cow, what a great story!" There are well-developed heroes, an evil bad guy, good background, and enjoyable settings. The romance is great and there is a kissing scene that brings a tear to your eye for the way it shows true love. - Anya, Reviewer for Coffee Time Romance & More

5 Stars - Even though this book was a fast read, it is nothing short of brilliant. The plot was very original, pace was good, Characters and world both well developed. The twists kept me hanging on I NEEDED to find out what was happening. Overall it was a blast to read. I would definitely refer friends, and anyone else to read this book. - Were Vamps Romance Reviews


----------



## Felicia Rogers

_The Key_

Is a YA paranormal suspense novel that will take you by surprise. This is not your typical paranormal with vampires or werewolves...nope, it is something completely different. And if you enjoy this story the sequel, _Mara's Secret_ is also available and waiting for you.

Gotta love the kindle and that immediate gratification.


----------



## Tara Maya

Dindi longs to become a Tavaedi, one of the powerful warrior-dancers who wield magic. No one of her kind has ever succeeded. But Dindi has a plan.

Kavio has been accused of a crime he did not commit. Now he is on trial, and the only options are death or exile.

Faerie Tale (The Unfinished Song Serial, Episode 1)

http://www.amazon.com/Faerie-Unfinished-Serial-Episode-ebook/dp/B005LY6X6K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317846327&sr=8-3


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, DD. Best of luck with it


----------



## amy_saunders

Just discovered this thread and thought I'd add my mystery novel, *Dead Locked*, which is $.99.

​
Imogen Bell dishes publicity for a team of explorers, and she just can't resist a good pirate tale.

So when her boss is murdered, Imogen dares to defy her anti-lore boyfriend and joins forces with his nemesis in a hunt to find treasure worth killing for.

If she doesn't want to end up in Davy Jones' Locker, Imogen must trust the clues of a dead man and crack open a centuries-old mystery before her opponent does it first.

Purchase *Dead Locked* at Amazon, Amazon UK, Smashwords, and B&N.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Cliff Ball

Out of Time is $.99, just check out my signature. Last weekend, I went through it and realized I had so many grammatical and punctuation errors after not looking at it for two years, that I took the time to fix them. 

The Usurper is still $.99, while it's $2.99 everywhere else. Everyone only thinks they know the story.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have three novelettes for $0.99 each.

Sweet Savage Charity
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Only In My Dreams
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Of Love and War
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## lmolaski

Stilettos & Scoundrels, Book One of my, Presley Thurman Mysteries...where fasionista meets murder is only .99 cents.

The 2nd book – Necklaces & Nooses - is coming November 1st with the 3rd book, Handbags & Handguns shortly after on November 22nd.

Keep reading to get a small snippet of what to expect in the series.

Here's the blurb on each one:

Stilettos & Scoundrels - Gently touching the handle of the front door was all it took to make it swing wide open. It was late, after midnight, and everyone in the house except Tom was asleep. As usual, Tom was in his study working late. Walking carefully and quietly through the foyer, the adrenaline began to kick in. The intruder confidently walked into Tom’s study. Tom was concentrating so hard on the papers in front of him that he was unaware of anything else. Raising his hand, the intruder hit a stack of books sitting on a side table, sending them crashing to the floor. Tom spun around with a look of shock on his face as he recognized the person swinging a sharp object toward him. Tom raised his hands to protect himself but he wasn’t quick enough. The spikey end of the stiletto heel punctured his neck instantly, sending a spray of blood over the papers on his desk. He tried to cry out, but all that sounded was a gurgling noise as his lungs filled with blood.

The intruder set the shoe down next to Tom and backed out of the room softly, closing the door to the study and hoped no one would come looking for Tom until morning.

Necklaces & Nooses - coming November 1st 2011
When Presley’s boss is found hanging she thinks its suicide until the police discover its homicide. Who would want to kill a store owner? Presley s not sure but she’s determined to find out.


Handbags & Hooligans - coming November 22nd 2011
Presley went to Vegas to watch her friend Anna get married and the event turned into solving the mystery of her brothers girlfriend disappearance. But Ashley wasn’t exactly the school teacher she appeared to be. Who was she and was she kidnapped?


Happy Reading!


For more information and the first chapter visit my website www.lainaturner.com


----------



## Julie Morrigan

I just published my second novel, Heartbreaker. It's a tale of sex and drugs and rock 'n' roll starting in the swinging sixties and spanning six decades. Here's the blurb:

All Johnny Burns ever wanted was to be in a band. When he and his best friend Tom Watson founded Heartbreaker, they realised their wildest dreams a hundred times over.

If the sixties was a naive and charming flower child, then the seventies was her big, bad older brother; darker, more worldly, less giving … and the eighties was his garishly-painted and promiscuous girlfriend. It’s no wonder against such a backdrop that things could become confused — and that dreams could turn to heartbreak.

When Alex Weston is hired to ghostwrite a book about the life of Johnny Burns and his band — from playing down-and-dirty pubs and clubs in the sixties, through the excesses of seventies stadium rock to eighties meltdown — even she isn’t prepared for the depths of excess, betrayal and guilt that she uncovers.

At the heart of the Heartbreaker story lies the tragic deaths of two members of a band at the very summit of its success — deaths wrapped in a web of secrets and lies. As Alex sets out to learn more and digs deeper into the past, she is forced to realise that she may have to confront Johnny’s part in the devastating events of all those years ago …


It - and indeed all my books at Amazon throughout October - are just 99c/86p. Please click the images in my signature if you would like to read more. Thank you!


----------



## Tony Lee

DODGE & TWIST: A SEQUEL TO OLIVER TWIST is down to 99 cents for October!

"OCEANS ELEVEN meets Guy Ritchie's SHERLOCK HOLMES..."
The first Kindle novel by #1 New York Times Best-selling Author Tony Lee!

Twelve years on from the events of OLIVER TWIST, a once-more penniless Oliver is back on the streets of London... When a meeting with the now grown-up Artful Dodger leads Oliver into a scheme to regain his money, he begins to wonder just how accidental the meeting was, as friends and foes from his past begin to mount up in a plan to steal the fabled Koh-I-Noor diamond from the 1851 Great Exhibition.

As the heist progresses, Oliver is pulled back into a world he hoped to escape from a decade earlier, a world of deception and betrayal, where every ally is a potential enemy and where his so called 'friend' Dodger is speaking to the ghost of the long dead Fagin - and planning his revenge on Oliver.

Oliver finds himself in a maze of lies and half truths while escaping the police, the East End underworld and Dodger's own violent plans - visiting his once home town and workhouse, Fagin's Saffron Hill den, Sowerberry's Undertakers, the British Museum and Newgate Prison in the process, as he faces his own demons, including the now destitute Mister Bumble, his one time bully Noah Claypole, and his guilt over the death of Nancy, a decade earlier...

In a situation that can only end with a noose around his neck, Oliver must find a way out of this nightmare - or forever stay a pawn in a game far bigger than that of the people around him, a game he must win at all costs...

DODGE & TWIST is a rollercoaster ride through Victorian London, involving characters from OLIVER TWIST in a brand new, thrilling adventure.

--

TONY LEE is an award winning writer of audio dramas and comics, the ongoing writer of IDW's DOCTOR WHO series for both Tenth and Eleventh Doctors and the writer of OUTLAW: THE LEGEND OF ROBIN HOOD and EXCALIBUR: THE LEGEND OF KING ARTHUR, both American Library Association 'Books for Teens' finalists. 

His graphic novel adaptation of PRIDE & PREJUDICE & ZOMBIES topped the New York Times Bestselling Graphic Novel list in 2010.

--

"Tony Lee is one of the best story-tellers working in comics today" - Michael Moorcock

"Tony Lee is a supremely talented writer" - MTV Network

"One of the fastest rising stars among the new generation of British comic writers" - Comics International


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Tony. I'm sure it will be a monster hit.


----------



## S.A. Reid

My m/m romance (strong mature content!) is 99 cents!


----------



## Nina Croft

My space opera/ paranormal romance is only 99 cents - but I don't know for how much longer.



Thirteen 5 star reviews!

"A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!"


----------



## JamesHutchings

Tony Lee said:


> In a situation that can only end with a noose around his neck, Oliver must find a way out of this nightmare - or forever stay a pawn in a game far bigger than that of the people around him, a game he must win at all costs...


If he has a noose around his neck, doesn't that mean he's in danger of dying, not of "forever stay[ing] a pawn"?


----------



## belindaf

5-stars from the Midwest Book Review 

"When everything around you is out to destroy you and your life, your resolve against it cannot last forever. "Dead Spell" is the story of Harmony Wolcott, a woman trying to deal with the forces around her, her schizophrenic mother, and secrets she has been keeping to herself going into adulthood. As time moves on, she is forced to confront the forces around her or be consumed by them, and doom herself to life of drugs and promiscuity. "Dead Spell" is a story of facing the crisis that life has left for you as you enter adulthood." 

"Riveting read! Could not put it down!!!" -Ashton the Book Blogger 

"Urban darkness at its best." -Author Dannie Hill 

Some secrets you keep, even from yourself, until something from beyond the grave forces you to remember. 

Harmony Wolcott is slowly succumbing to the haunting darkness of a forgotten memory. A spirit named Tom refuses to let her forget what happened one night in her childhood home. Harmony believes Tom wants her dead but as their interactions escalate, her self-destructiveness is the real threat. Afraid to ask for help or admit the strange occurrence happening to her and around her, Harmony looks for the truth while trying to escape what it's done to her family. 

Dead Spell is about a ghost with a past and a girl that would die to forget it.

Crisis Hospital (a short story collection in my signature) is also 5-star rated and only $0.99.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Belinda


----------



## PhoenixS

SPOIL OF WAR: AN ARTHURIAN SAGA is 99c for a limited time.

A full-length novel (about 440 pages), SPOIL OF WAR is women's historical fiction with romantic elements in the tradition of _Mists of Avalon_.

Please do read the description and cautions at Amazon. While it's ultimately a love story, it's NOT a typical romance. Some of the violence toward women and children, while never gratuitous, obviously produces strong reactions in some readers. Going by the reviews (although the story is assuredly not rape as romance!), you'll either love it hate it -- there's no inbetween ground. 

You can browse the first 40 pages in the sample or the Look Inside feature to help you decide beforehand which it might be.


----------



## belindaf

Carl Ashmore said:


> Best of luck with it, Belinda


Thanks, Carl


----------



## StaceyHH

Rex Jameson's _Lucifer's Odyssey_ is $.99 right now. I just finished it last night and highly recommend it. He plays with a cast of angelic/demonic characters that span cross cultural storytelling - pulling from the supernatural in current religious ideals and reaching back into myth, and bringing them together in a multi-galactic Ragnarök.

I'm a huge fan of Gaiman's Sandman, and the Lucifer series, which plays "what if" with the God vs. Devil and Good vs. Evil meme, and I was concerned this would be a rip-off of those ideas. It is not, it's unique, interesting, and humorous, and also very well written.


----------



## PhoenixS

SECTOR C is 99c for a limited time!

A near-future, medical mystery/ecothriller, SECTOR C is "Contagion" meets the science of "Jurassic Park." 

10,000 years ago a pandemic wiped out much of the world. It's back.


----------



## 41352

*Sci-fi novel (older YA) Rex Rising in on sale for 99c now*. 

6 reviews, 4.5 stars on Amazon.

In a world where parasites create new human races, Elei leads a peaceful life as aircar driver - until a mysterious attack on his boss sends him fleeing with a bullet in his side and the fleet at his heels. Pursued for a secret he does not possess, he has but one thought: to stay alive. Yet unless he finds out this deadly secret, he's a dead man.


----------



## Bconvis

Meet William Brookshire. He's just a simple college student, out collecting a couple of items for a late night rendezvous with the girl who used to be the love of his life. But what should be a night of passion turns into something much worse when a spontaneous street race turns his life upside down.

He knows it isn't his fault when the driver of the Porsche runs a red light. He knows it isn't his fault when the driver dies of the injuries he sustains during the horrible accident. But William just can't make himself believe he is completely free of responsibility. And when a vision of the driver starts appearing in his room, starts stalking him around campus, it threatens to drive him mad.

King of the Merge is an 18,000 word novella that explores how guilt, real or perceived, can threaten to tear a fragile mind apart. It is a horror/thriller, and quite possibly a ghost story, though I'm not entirely sure (and I wrote it!). Read it and let me know what you think.










Amazon for the Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005U875UA


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I have four novels and four short stories available for 99 cents each on Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Marilyn%20Peake

This week, I published the science fiction novel, *Gods in the Machine*, for 99 cents on Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Gods-in-the-Machine-ebook/dp/B005V7PENU/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318757897&sr=1-8.
You can read the beginning chapters through the *Click to Look Inside* feature on Amazon. Here's a brief description of *Gods in the Machine*:

Space Construction Inc. has been granted permission by both the U.S. and U.N. to build space hotels along the equator. In exchange, the U.S.-based company agrees to build a black ops complex inside every hotel. Housed within one of these complexes is The Gods in the Machine Project. In this program, the U.S. military creates religious holograms so real they are accepted by those who view them as visions.

The Gods in the Machine holograms are weaponized, used for brainwashing people into fighting green humanoid creatures observed in numerous places on Earth by members of the United Nations. Unfortunately, no one in the U.N. bothered to check if these creatures are our enemy or our salvation. There are a number of people who do know the true nature of these beings. Racing against time, they try to get the message out.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good to hear


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Oh, and if I may mention 'The Night They Nicked Saint nIck'


----------



## Talli Roland

My new chick lit novel, BUILD A MAN, is out now for 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Build-A-Man-ebook/dp/B00642BCX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320760898&sr=8-1

Slave to the rich, rude and deluded, cosmetic surgery receptionist Serenity Holland longs for the day she's a high-flying tabloid reporter. Unfortunately, every pitch she sends out disappears like her clients' liposuctioned fat, never to be seen again. Then she meets Jeremy Ritchie -- the hang-dog man determined to be Britain's Most Eligible Bachelor by making himself over from head to toe and everything in between -- giving Serenity a story no editor could resist.

With London's biggest tabloid on board and her very own column tracking Jeremy's progress from dud to dude, Serenity is determined to be a success, even going undercover to gain intimate access to Jeremy's life. But when Jeremy's surgery goes drastically wrong and Serenity is ordered to cover all the car-crash goriness, she must decide how far she really will go for her dream job.

PRAISE FOR TALLI ROLAND

I really can't wait to see what's next from Talli. She could become a huge Chick Lit star, there's no denying it.
--Chick Lit Reviews

Talli creates great characters and settings. She's extremely modern in thought and plot and has versatility in abundance.
--High Heels and Book Deals

Talli has definitely found her niche in writing chick lit with an edge that is fun, modern and romantic and I'm already looking forward to her next book!
--One More Page

Bestselling novelist Talli Roland is also the author of THE HATING GAME and WATCHING WILLOW WATTS.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've been published in book form for more than thirty years and have been nominated for two awards. I now have 11 ebooks on Kindle -- fantasy, sf, vampires, mystery, supernatural, horror, even Sherlock Holmes -- and they are all 99c. Here's the complete list so far:
http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## SandraMiller

To celebrate the release of book two in the series, I've lowered the prices on my suspense books Concerto and The Lost Concerto to .99.  They used to be 2.99, so it's not a bad savings!  Clicking on the covers in my sig below will take you to them.  Check them out if you're looking for a fast-moving read!


----------



## 41352

My novel "Rex Rising" is now priced at 99c, as is my collection of three fantasy tales "Dreamwater", while my novelette Hera is now free on Amazon (all in my signature)


----------



## RosemaryStevens

To celebrate new covers for my 1960's set mystery series, I've dropped the price on the first, IT'S A MOD, MOD, MOD, MOD MURDER to 99cents.  Clicking the cover below should take you to the book's Amazon page.

The books are super-cozy, have romantic elements, and the sleuth does things like defend herself with a squeeze-bottle of mustard.  It's like if Doris Day were crossed with Miss Marple.  

Have fun!

"Baby boomers will go gaga for this first installment in Martin's Murder A-Go-Go mystery series set in New York City during the 1960s. A transplant from Richmond, Va., Elizabeth "Bebe" Bennett relishes everything about New York, from the Peppermint Lounge to her pink sectional couch, but she especially loves her sophisticated stewardess roommate, Darlene, and her job as secretary to the dreamy Bradley Williams at Rip-City Records. Unfortunately, a man Darlene "became intimately acquainted with" on her most recent flight over from England—Philip Royal, the lead singer in a band Bradley wants to sign for Rip-City—turns up dead in his hotel bathtub, electrocuted by his own guitar. Given her airborne rendezvous with Philip, Darlene is an immediate suspect, and the "fuzz" ban her from flying. To make matters worse, the scandal puts Bradley's job on the line, and Bebe knows that in order to protect those she cares for most, she must solve the murder. Bebe's charming naïveté (she doesn't quite understand why Bradley's last five secretaries had to leave), her gusto for the singles life and her considerable intellect make her an unusually appealing sleuth. Add this to the plethora of '60s details, and the result is a clever mystery that's also a trip back to a time when things were groovier." Publishers Weekly


----------



## Tony Richards

_More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century_ -- the second volume of my Immortal Holmes series -- is my twelfth ebook for 99c on Kindle: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## S.A. Reid

Here's my first book, a cozy mystery (writing as Emma Jameson) :

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Lord-Lady-Hetheridge-ebook/dp/B004UB0WTY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320978230&sr=8-1


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I've got two newly minted fantasy books ready for download. Get em each for only a buck.


----------



## mamiller

JUNGLE OF DECEIT just went on sale for .99cents!!!

Action. Adventure. Romance. JUNGLE OF DECEIT


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Ma and Kev. All my books are still .99 cents


----------



## CarolynElliott

Hi all,

I've written a kind of "_Artist's Way_ for the next generation":



Here's a review from Kate at www.realmsofsilver.com:

Awesome Self-Help for Poets (and that includes you, me, and everyone)

Lately I've found myself a bit annoyed by all the self-help stuff out there that drums on the same old tired "small steps," with a side-dish of cheerleading by people who haven't done a whole heck of a lot yet beyond hanging out their coaching shingle. I'm not really annoyed with them, per se, but frustrated that much of what they have to say offers me very little. I'm an artist already, doing my stuff, busy in the world. I don't need instructions on how to begin "following my dreams." What I'm seeking is a way to deepen and enrich the journey I'm already on.

That's where Awesome Your Life comes in. Carolyn Elliott's book offers WAY more respect, and WAY more content than I've found elsewhere for quite some time. Here is an author who has done her homework, and who shares wisdom from sources ranging from the Transcendentalist poets to pop culture (without ever playing the smarty-pants card). She introduces her readers to potentially life-changing ideas, such as the gift world - a vision of our world in which love, rather than constant striving, can be trusted to bring us what we truly want and need. She also presents a range of exercises and prompts which are, in my opinion, utterly original, often surprising, and uniformly useful. Best of all, Carolyn herself is excellent company - warm, literate, funny, and honest. She is a poet and a scholar, and both of these inform her writing. But even more than that, I'd say that Carolyn is a seeker and storyteller who offers treasures and insight from her own journey to her fellow seekers, poets, and wanderers - us - and to anyone else who wishes to "awesome" her life.

I've been working with Awesome Your Life for a few months now and I can honestly say that I feel lighter, more hopeful, and happier than when I began reading it. I recommend it whole-heartedly, which is how we do things here in the gift world: with a whole heart!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have three 99 centers, but the price is going up in a few weeks.



John is just a typical soldier home on leave until he meets Julie. Can Julie tame him? Does she even want to?



After thirty years of marriage, Delia is tired. Just plain tired. But she can still dream, can't she?



Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.

All three are available in my anthology along with three short stories, a flash fiction and a novella. That's seven stories at $1.99 which averages out to 28 cents a story.


----------



## Tony Richards

My latest Kindle for 99c is _More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century_, the second of my 'Immortal Holmes' series -- see the second cover in my signature (below).


----------



## lmolaski

Stilettos & Scoundrels, Book One of my, Presley Thurman Mysteries...where fasionista meets murder is only .99 cents.

The 2nd book – Necklaces & Nooses - was released November 1st with the 3rd book, Handbags & Handguns to be released shortly after on November 22nd.

Keep reading to get a small snippet of what to expect in the series.

Here's the blurb on each one:

Stilettos & Scoundrels - Gently touching the handle of the front door was all it took to make it swing wide open. It was late, after midnight, and everyone in the house except Tom was asleep. As usual, Tom was in his study working late. Walking carefully and quietly through the foyer, the adrenaline began to kick in. The intruder confidently walked into Tom’s study. Tom was concentrating so hard on the papers in front of him that he was unaware of anything else. Raising his hand, the intruder hit a stack of books sitting on a side table, sending them crashing to the floor. Tom spun around with a look of shock on his face as he recognized the person swinging a sharp object toward him. Tom raised his hands to protect himself but he wasn’t quick enough. The spikey end of the stiletto heel punctured his neck instantly, sending a spray of blood over the papers on his desk. He tried to cry out, but all that sounded was a gurgling noise as his lungs filled with blood.

The intruder set the shoe down next to Tom and backed out of the room softly, closing the door to the study and hoped no one would come looking for Tom until morning.

Necklaces & Nooses - released November 1st 2011
When Presley’s boss is found hanging she thinks its suicide until the police discover its homicide. Who would want to kill a store owner? Presley s not sure but she’s determined to find out.


Handbags & Hooligans - coming November 22nd 2011
Presley went to Vegas to watch her friend Anna get married and the event turned into solving the mystery of her brothers girlfriend disappearance. But Ashley wasn’t exactly the school teacher she appeared to be. Who was she and was she kidnapped?


Happy Reading!


For more information and the first chapter visit my website www.lainaturner.com


----------



## emmameade83

Hi All,

My first ebook is a paranormal romance. Like sexy vampires with a penchant for Bruce Springsteen?

Night Sighs


----------



## Mel Comley

All mine (except Final Justice) are $0.99 at the moment.

Thanks Carl.


----------



## Steverino

Here's a blurb for my unusual fantasy adventure novel, _New World_, a scant 99 cents.

In a land called Mira, the brutal sacking of a young colony links the fates of two opposite characters: a twelve-year-old printer's son named Simon Jones and his long-lost uncle Tiberius Bogg, one of Mira's legendary mountain men. Together they trek through a merciless landscape full of extraordinary creatures -- all culled from American tall tales, Indian legends, and backwoods folklore.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks Mel and Steve  Great stuff.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

And if I could mention 'The Time Hunters'. The sequel is out on Thursday


----------



## mamiller

Hello all. I am offering several Romantic Suspense novels at .99 cents each. 

WIDOW'S TALE - Dark cliffs. An abandoned lighthouse. A desperate romance.



JUNGLE OF DECEIT - Stolen Mayan artifacts bring an unlikely couple together.



BORROWED TIME - A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn.


----------



## 1923

*Here are two of my books which are 99 cents each*

1923: A Memoir








http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322336821&sr=1-2

It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru

*Or The Barley Hole Chronicles From Hell to Hamburg 99 cents*









http://www.amazon.com/The-Barley-Hole-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006382B3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322336917&sr=1-1

Barley Hole was for my great grandfather Canaan, the land of milk and honey. For my father, it was paradise lost and for my mother, Barley Hole was a curse. It was a place that haunted her spirit and her soul throughout her life. To me, Barley Hole is a name forever etched on the map of my family's heart; it is where betrayal and injustice nearly thrust us into oblivion.
The Barley Hole Chronicles are an odyssey of the human spirit that stretch across time and geography to incorporate, diverse personalities, personal hardships, World Wars and the struggle for peace and love, in a society fallen from grace. These Chronicles document one Yorkshire family's decent into the wilderness of poverty and hunger. It is a personal record of one young man's struggle to survive the great depression, the Second World War and the hazards and wonders of life in post war Germany. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a summation of two memoirs by Harry Leslie Smith 1923 and Hamburg 1947. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a true account of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real. It is also a social history of the 20th century at its bloodiest and deadliest time.


----------



## bnapier

My new short story collection, Tricks of Shadow and Light is now just $1.00!


----------



## Anon56

removed


----------



## mamiller

The .99 cent sale on JUNGLE OF DECEIT is ending in two days. It will revert to the original $2.99 price.

 TAKE ADVANTAGE!!! 

Action. Adventure. Romance.


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 70,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.) Each book is just 99 cents.

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila

Please note: All books in The Tea Series have been professionally edited and formatted.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Sheila.x


----------



## Stuart Land

Yea & Yippie! CLAIMING LIVES, a novella, is launched! This fast-paced crime thriller is based on my award-winning screenplay of the same name. Since I missed Black Friday, Cyber Monday, and Pink Wednesday, I'm holding my own sale at only 99 cents, or UK equivalent. Available worldwide now. Hugs & kisses for likes, tags, & reviews. 

USA: http://www.amazon.com/Claiming-Lives-ebook/dp/B006H5WBSQ/

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Claiming-Lives-ebook/dp/B006H5WBSQ/


----------



## acellis

All of my books are $.99. Science Fiction, Mystery, and even a short story collection containing stories in both genre.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

It's a pleasure, Eva. Best of luck with your books xx


----------



## acellis

This is a great thread. Hopefully, it will interest readers, although since I posted the message above, my sales have died. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the. I'm hoping that's the case, anyway.


----------



## martaszemik

In the Christmas spirit I've discounted Two Halves from $3.99 to $0.99. It's a YA fantasy that I hope you enjoy!

Blurb:
Twenty-one-year-old Sarah is a child of a human mother and a vampire father and has suppressed her dark side with serums. The only memory of her mother is when Sarah killed her, soon after birth. Of her father, nothing—just a hatred for his vampire traits that made her kill her own mother. 

When a disturbing nightmare foretelling her bleak future stirs the superhuman traits, underworld creatures are beaconed. On the run with William, a man she knows from her dreams, Sarah tries to learn what’s been hidden from her, for a good reason. Had she known her destiny, she may have continued with the serums that kept her hidden.

Marta


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Aceliss. I hope its got nothing to do with the thread either. Hope your sales improve 

And thanks Marta. Best of luck with your book.


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir and The Barley Hole Chronicles are 99 cents this Holiday Season*

















It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru
Product Description
To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.

Barley Hole was for my great grandfather Canaan, the land of milk and honey. For my father, it was paradise lost and for my mother, Barley Hole was a curse. It was a place that haunted her spirit and her soul throughout her life. To me, Barley Hole is a name forever etched on the map of my family's heart; it is where betrayal and injustice nearly thrust us into oblivion.
The Barley Hole Chronicles are an odyssey of the human spirit that stretch across time and geography to incorporate, diverse personalities, personal hardships, World Wars and the struggle for peace and love, in a society fallen from grace. These Chronicles document one Yorkshire family's decent into the wilderness of poverty and hunger. It is a personal record of one young man's struggle to survive the great depression, the Second World War and the hazards and wonders of life in post war Germany. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a summation of two memoirs by Harry Leslie Smith 1923 and Hamburg 1947. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a true account of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real. It is also a social history of the 20th century at its bloodiest and deadliest time.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52 1923: A Memoir

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006382B3C The Barley Hole Chronicles From Hell to Hamburg


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Harry. They look fascinating.


----------



## acellis

Sales seem to have picked up again over night.


----------



## maryannaevans

All my short stories are ordinarily 99 cents, but right now, my publisher is offering a special promotion on my first Faye Longchamp archaeological mystery, Artifacts. It's ordinarily $6.99, but they've marked it down to $0.99. They're not books for a buck, but the other five books in the series will be marked down to $4.99 for the duration of the promotion, so the whole series is a bargain these days.

Since I usually only put my indie titles in my sig line, let me post the cover of Artifacts:


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good to hear, Aceliss. And thanks, Mary


----------



## acellis

_*Shadow Run*_

Someone is trying to kill Susan Tanner.

A Federation Fleet captain, she had not commended a ship since losing Defiant ten years ago during a colony's bloody rebellion. Although vindicated at her court-martial, she still blames herself. Since then she has been Admiral Renford's personal security operative, a job for which she is eminently qualified because of her super-strong prosthetics and martial arts training.

Now, again, Susan is given the opportunity to pilot a ship. The civilian Survey Service wants her for a job.

Are her attackers stalking her because of Defiant's loss, trying to kill her as payment for the deaths of its crew? Or are they somehow connected with her new assignment?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Love fantasy, but need a break from rampaging orc hordes and axe-wielding trolls? Download your copy of Pryde's Choice and read the tale of a knight's ascent from darkness.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers Aceliss and Kevis


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm currently having a .99 holiday sale on Rubies and Other Gems - the Novel. Click on the book below to go to its page. You can also go to my website to find other online bookstores that carry it. 

Joyce


----------



## RubyGoodnight

My first story, Snow White and the Seven Fetishes is only $0.99.


----------



## frog

My new book Stone Bearers was released this week. It's on a promotional sale for .99.

Here's the opening line - _My name is Constance and this story starts the day I was ripped apart._

Please check it out - Stone Bearers


----------



## Katia Lief

*Here's a thought for the holidays, either to read yourself or give as a gift. It's 99 cents through the rest of the year....
*


What readers are saying so far:
*Great read*
This author writes a great mystery. Moves right along. Have read all her books and have love them all
*Great read*
Really great short read for a cold wintery night
*Suspenseful to the max**
Very good mystery, I love the writing style of this author. *[/color]She brings depth to the characters and develops a very realistic storyline that kept me on edge. Loved it.
*Loved this!*
Great psychological suspense...couldn't put this down
*Great book, especially for the holidays!*
This really suspenseful thriller revolves around a family at the holidays. The plot builds to a boil in this exciting book.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Carl, Thank you for the thread.

$.99 ~ MONSTER SPRAY ~ Thriller short story with paranormal elements

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4

B&N: http://www.bit.ly/MonsterSprayShortStory

Smashwords: http://www.bit.ly/MonsterSpraySmashwords


----------



## Carl Ashmore

It's a pleasure, Meb.


----------



## mamiller

'Tis the season for bargains! If you like Romantic Suspense or Romantic Adventures, I have five novels to offer at .99 cents each. 

JUNGLE OF DECEIT - Stolen Mayan artifacts pair an unlikely couple together in the Guatemalan rainforest.

WIDOW'S TALE - Dark Cliffs. An abandoned lighthouse. A desperate romance.

EMOTIONAL WAVES - Danger and romance aboard a Caribbean cruise.

BORROWED TIME - A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn.

ROGUE WAVE - A geologist and a land developer work together to protect the Windward coast...and their lives.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Mamiller


----------



## dknippling

_*The Exotics Book 1: The Floating Menagerie*_ is a chapter book/middle grade adventure story with spies and magic.

Nobody knows what really happened when second-grader Rachael Baptiste's mom disappeared a week ago--not her dad, not the police, and not even the members of her hobby group, the Animal Lovers' Club. So when Rachael's classmate Raul tries to break into her mom's computer only to be chased away by giant talking dogs, she follows him into the night and discovers that he--and everyone in the ALC, including her mom--have caught a magical sickness that lets them turn into animals. The ALC is a group of spies that works to defend these people, or Exotics, and Rachael's mom helps lead them in her secret identity as the Queen Bee. As for Raul, Rachael discovers that he can turn into a wolf as they try to escape a rival group of Exotics, the Shadow Dogs. However, the Shadow Dogs capture them and kidnap them to a mysterious ship, The Floating Menagerie, where a group of Exotic kids waits to be sold into slavery...or do they?

The Exotics Series follows Rachael's adventures with the Exotics from second to fourth grade as she tries to protect the people she loves in the face of hate, betrayal, and overwhelming magic.


----------



## PhoenixS

*Vet Tech Tales: The Early Years*

A charming coming-of-age story for anyone who's ever had a pet or a dream.

17 Tales - 25,000 words - about 100 pages - 99 cents

In the corporate world, Phoenix was a professional writer and editor for 23 years. Before that, she was a registered veterinary technician, working with small animal clinics and wildlife rehab centers. Today, she lives on a 27-acre farm, Rainbow's End, with a small herd of ponies and miniature horses; flocks of chickens, ducks and guineas; a rescued iguana; a mother goat and her son who strayed up; and several dogs and cats who likewise found their way onto the farm and into her heart.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Phoenix.xx


----------



## IslanderPress

Phoenix Island, Book 1 - Ashes (35th Anniversary Edition)


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Carl, congrats on your new release. 

I'd just like to let everyone know that Impeding Justice is still only 99 cents. http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_6?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Mel. And continued luck with the fantastic  Justice books.x


----------



## _Sheila_

Tea to Go will be published soon. If you haven't started the series, I hope you will take this opportunity. 



_Sheila_ said:


> The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 70,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.) Each book is just 99 cents.
> 
> Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.
> 
> Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.
> 
> Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.
> 
> Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.
> 
> Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;
> 
> The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series
> 
> I hope you will give them a try.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> Please note: All books in The Tea Series have been professionally edited and formatted.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Sheila. Best of luck


----------



## Lisa Lim

Hi Carl, I'd like to offer my congrats too, on your new release! 

I've just released a Humor novella titled_ My Mormon Crush, My Dog Eats Poo _and it's only 99 cents. It's a fun mix of politically incorrect South Park and Teen Lit.

Here are some reviews:
"This novella is clever and the characters are fresh and jump off the page. If you enjoy reading Laurie Notaro, Chelsea Handler, or the woman from 'The Office,'Mindy Kaling, you're going to have fun with _My Mormon Crush, My Dog Eats Poo_." ~ Chick Lit Central, Cindy Roesel (author and Emmy Award-Winning Broadcast Journalist)

"I cannot remember when a book made me laugh this hard. It's so not politically correct and at times blatantly inappropriate, but it is amazing. I'm fairly certain that enjoying this novella as much as I did may send me to hell, but I'd also bet that it was worth it." ~ Booksessed


----------



## Philip Chen

ALL  MY TITLES ON SALE FOR 99¢ ON KINDLE THROUGH DECEMBER 31, 2011

Click on the book titles in the signature

Happy Holidays,

Phil


----------



## Delta

I've set my $0.99 Solstice story, Winter's Night, FREE for the next three days, 21st, 22nd and 23rd, in order to celebrate the Winter Solstice.

Although I count myself as an erotica author, Winter's Night's erotic content is no greater nor more explicit than you'd find in a romance novel.

On the night of the Winter Solstice, a man unlovely of face, but lovely of soul, takes a walk in the woods to enjoy the falling snow and the beauty of the evening. He comes upon the tracks of one apparently lost in the dark and cold and risks his life to save her. What ensues is not entirely of this world, but a part of the magic of the solstice.

It's free and short (2300 words) and available.

Enjoy,

Delta.

To find: go to http://amazon.com and search for B006OAYXQC


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers Phil and Lisa .x


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Thanks for starting this thread, Carl!

My suspense-ish, contemporary-ish, nearly literary-ish novel *The Two Crosses* is available for $0.99.

*Here's the direct link, and the cool one is down there in the signature.*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Thanks!


----------



## Katia Lief

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE*

Tomorrow is my birthday so I'm doing my final holiday pitch today for *WATERBURY: a holiday crime novel*. What do you think of the brand new cover design?

Hope you mystery lovers download your copy today, or give one as a gift. It's *only 99 cents*!



*What readers are saying so far:
Great read*
This author writes a great mystery. Moves right along. Have read all her books and have love them all
*Great read*
Really great short read for a cold wintery night
*Suspenseful to the max*
Very good mystery, I love the writing style of this author. [/b][/color]She brings depth to the characters and develops a very realistic storyline that kept me on edge. Loved it.
*Loved this!*
Great psychological suspense...couldn't put this down
*Great book, especially for the holidays!*
This really suspenseful thriller revolves around a family at the holidays. The plot builds to a boil in this exciting book.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Katia  xx


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir or The Barley Hole Chronicles From Hell to Hamburg both 99 cents for the holidays

A True Story about live lived on the razor's edge of history*

















http://www.amazon.com/1923-Testaments-Harry-Leslie-Smith/dp/0987842501/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_3

_It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru

Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction 
_
http://www.amazon.com/The-Barley-Hole-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006382B3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324737575&sr=1-1

_Barley Hole was for my great grandfather Canaan, the land of milk and honey. For my father, it was paradise lost and for my mother, Barley Hole was a curse. It was a place that haunted her spirit and her soul throughout her life. To me, Barley Hole is a name forever etched on the map of my family's heart; it is where betrayal and injustice nearly thrust us into oblivion.
The Barley Hole Chronicles are an odyssey of the human spirit that stretch across time and geography to incorporate, diverse personalities, personal hardships, World Wars and the struggle for peace and love, in a society fallen from grace. These Chronicles document one Yorkshire family's decent into the wilderness of poverty and hunger. It is a personal record of one young man's struggle to survive the great depression, the Second World War and the hazards and wonders of life in post war Germany. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a summation of two memoirs by Harry Leslie Smith 1923 and Hamburg 1947. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a true account of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real. It is also a social history of the 20th century at its bloodiest and deadliest time._


----------



## Jena H

Contemporary romance... a nice way to while away an hour or two over the holidays.

_"Fool Me Once" _is the story of Dana Hayes, and what happens after she gets her first romance novel published. She meets the actor who was the basis for one of her characters... and finds out that reality is NOT always as pleasant as fiction.

Dana's book, *"Nobody's Perfect,"* is the story of a single mother meeting one of her favorite actors. Regardless of how things are in real life, in Dana's fictional account at least, the actor is everything Jenna Lansing could want. So why isn't she happy??

*Disclaimer*: *Nobody's Perfect is $0.99.* _Fool me Once_ is slightly higher.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

My books for a buck. Happy Reading. 

Asha

Pryde's Choice

The Grey Elk


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks and good luck Mccoorlin


----------



## Ann Mayburn

Need a hot cowboy in your life?

Now through Jan 3rd my steamy historical western romance, *Wild Lilly*, is on sale for .*99* cents from it's regular price of 6.99! That's a savings of over _85%_, not too shabby. 








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065M6OCK

_*5* Hearts from Sizzling Hot Book Reviews_
If you love a book filled with passion and excitement, Wild Lilly is perfect for you! 
_
*5* Stars from Guilty Pleasures Book Reviews_
Ms. Mayburn has me chompin' at the bit to get more of the Willow Creek series. I honestly feel that anyone who loves Cowboys, will truly enjoy Wild Lilly, even if they are not into historical romance.

_*5* Stars from The Smutty Kitty_
I love that this story is packed with adventure, suspense and spicy love scenes. Her attention to detail really draws you in and makes you feel a part of the story/time period.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Ann, as a rule I don't need a hot cowboy in my life, but I'll take your word


----------



## Lisa Bergren

Hi! I'm just exploring KB and saw this thread...I'm the author of 35 books and counting. And my latest series is YA--that a lot of adult women (and a few brave men) are reading. Right now, the first book, WATERFALL, is on sale for $.99. But only until mid-January. If you have a thing for knights, ladies, action, romance and a good dose of time travel, this might be a fun one for you!


----------



## Marty Longson

My fantasy book, Daniel Locke and the Tower of Eden is now $0.99! Get it while it's hot.



Daniel "Indy" Locke Jr. has a new dragon tattoo, crazy thing is... it actually moves. His world is forever changed when he passes through a mysterious aurora surrounding a large valley in Northern California. The aurora of shimmering lights is tied to the discovery of ancient artifacts buried deep below the ground. The artifacts and tattoo are all capable of incredible powers, but at a price. Once inside the aurora, no one is able to leave it... alive.


----------



## bnapier

Two of my titles are currently listed at $1.00.

My horror/dark fiction collection Tricks of Shadow and Light: http://www.amazon.com/Tricks-Shadow-Light-ebook/dp/B0067RJM6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325859598&sr=8-1

A collection of short stories that tap into the darker corners of horror, fantasy, and science fiction 13 stories, including:

"The Call of Distant Shores" - The Staff of Dunes Point Resort discovers something washed up on the beach that unfolds deadly secrets.
"Tricks of Shadow and Light" - A shadow branch of NASA discovers that a recent Mars Rover has uncovered something utterly impossible on the red planet.
"Tin" - A tormented spin on a certain axe-carrying citizen of Oz.
"After Passing" - In the darker corners of the internet is a site few have discovered and even fewer have survived.
"How the Darkness Took Him" - The origin of one of childhood's most feared monsters.

My poetry chapbook, The Only Moth Among the Dark: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Moth-Among-Dark-ebook/dp/B005KS4VHK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325859690&sr=1-1

A series of poems that interconnect to tell the story of an unfortunate expedition into uncharted regions of the jungle to locate a fabled artifact. Upon discovering it, the explorers find that some things were never meant for human hands. Some things are best left undiscovered in the darker pits of the world.


----------



## johnpoche

Do You Know How to Pray?

My book, Abba Father; A Simple Prayer tells how focusing my prayers from long and eloquent to short & simple changed my life to happy, joyous and free!



The book is available now for only $0.99 - I pray it helps you too!

John Poche, Author/Artist
http://johnpochearts.com


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, John.


----------



## pegfish

What do you do when your best friend turns against you and you don't know why?
What do you do when she disappears and it looks like you killed her?
My mystery, SOMEBODY DOESN'T LIKE SARAH LEIGH, is on Kindle sale for the month of January at
99 cents. It's a good mystery, but if you've ever had a friendship fail, you'll get double the enjoyment!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Peggy. Best of luck with it


----------



## SusanKL

Thanks for the opportunity! I put my short stories up at 99c and rarely promote them so I appreciate the avenue!
 Deadly Exposure is the story of a small town librarian's life being disrupted by the emergence of embarrassing nude photos from her past--and one man's determination to destroy her.


----------



## Tony Richards

My new collection _Strange Tales_ is out there for a while at 99c. 10 stories, including 2 brand-new ones, never seen in print.

Strange Tales


----------



## ekedstrom

My YA adventure, Undermountain, is on sale for $0.99. 

Six teens and a grizzled old guide embark on a ten day expedition into the wilds of the Canadian Rockies. Some come for adventure. Some come to learn. Some come to escape the troubles of home.

For sixteen year old Danny Michaelson the hike is his first trip away from his troubled home.

For Breyona Lewis the hike is an escape from a terrible memory-of an assault she tries to deny, even to herself.

But when Danny and Breyona encounter a creature out of legend-an enormous beast they immediately tag as "bigfoot"-the hike suddenly becomes a race for their lives.

Swept into a secret underground city and told they may never leave, the hikers find themselves in the middle of a war between the bigfeet and their rebellious servant race, the tangoga. In their desperate attempt to escape, Danny and Breyona uncover the terrible plans that both races have for Earth.

To escape, to survive, to save the Earth-Danny must fight. Breyona must surrender.


----------



## belindaf

How about some 5-star $0.99 horror??

Check into Crisis Hospital, won't you? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VSAP5C

"As a lifelong Stephen King and horror movie addict I can honestly say I had a lot of fun with this light read." -Author Eden Rose Archer (Author of the Bulletproof Series)

"Highly recommended." -Shelly65

"Belinda Frisch is living proof that women are not confined to the dreaded label of Chick Lit. She writes with power and punch, lacerating the protective layers of our heart, showing the deepest and darkest feelings that motivate us. There is sensitivity in these stories, though not the kind we want to talk about in the light, but are there all the same. Her writing is good, strong, and effective." -Bruce J. Blanchard.

Crisis Hospital is a collection of dark tales previously released in Shroud Magazine, an honorable mention winner in the WD 76th Annual Genre Fiction Competition, and some previously unreleased. A sample of Dead Spell, a 40,000 word horror novella is included.


----------



## Mike Cooley

My latest short advice book is up. It's only 99cents and is a good coffee break read.
Also makes a great gift for those writers that fall into certain categories....



Mike


----------



## amy_saunders

​

Philippa always loved a little intrigue, which made Edric an irresistible catch. That and his smoldering violet stare.

But when he disappears on "business," teasing her with promises of a more exciting life, Philippa's only aid is a masked stalker who sends her out on midnight spy sessions.

While unraveling Edric's secrets, Philippa stumbles into the path of a legendary arsonist. And his idea of intrigue may turn Philippa's world to ash.​
You can purchase *The Jester's Apprentice * for 99 cents at Amazon, Amazon UK, Smashwords, and B&N.​
Thanks!

Amy


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Amy. Best of luck with it.


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 70,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.)

- Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

 - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

 - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

 - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

 - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

 - Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear. Join Cara on her way to finding yet another mystery...

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series


----------



## EpubWorld

Hi guys,

Here is Bleedover, a great blend of science fiction and contemporary fantasy from debut author Curtis Hox, available for 99 cents for a limited time.



*An intriguing phenomenon in literature and arts. A maverick professor's quest to find answers. And a discovery that will shock the world.*

Books, TV, film, advertising. It's all being mysteriously altered, and no one knows why. Dr. Harriet Sterling claims she understands, even if no one believes her. She calls it the New Phenomenon of Bleedover.

She's alone, though, because the science establishment stands in her way. When trusted graduate students generate an apple out of thin air in a controversial bleedover project, the world takes notice. So does an old enemy thirsty for revenge, Corbin Lyell, who manipulates bleedover to hurtle monstrosities from the world of his pulp heroes, H.P. Lovecraft and R.E. Howard.

Dr. Sterling must stop Lyell's apocalyptic plans, but with enemies on all sides undermining her discovery, can she succeed?

Bleedover is approximately 81,000 words.


----------



## mamiller

Hi all.

JUNGLE OF DECEIT - An elite museum hidden deep in the Guatemalan rainforest.

Action. Adventure. Romance. .99 cents










Mitch Hasslet, a war photojournalist relegated to a desk job, is the sole witness to a heist of Mayan artifacts. Recruited by the enigmatic director of the Museum of Art and Antiquities, Mitch is sent to Guatemala, the last location the shipment was tracked to. Acting as the museum staff photographer, Mitch joins a group of archaeologists. His goal is to locate the artifacts as swiftly as possible so that he can collect his compensation and get the hell out of the jungle.

Alexandra Langley is about to run out of funds. She has yet to discover the lost Mayan civilization she knows lurks in the rainforest. To achieve her grant, she will accept the museum's latest nuisance, Mitch Hasslet, and any other obstacle that is sent her way.

Unsuccessful and desperate, Alex has decided to move the group to a portion of the jungle referred to as, "No Man's Land"−a sector where archaeological teams have ventured but never returned.

As Mitch and Alex discover romance, will their bond protect them in a jungle filled with deceit?


----------



## jenniferowhite

Julie Cave's _*Deadly Disclosures*_ is the first of 3 in the Dinah Harris Mystery Series. It's on sale for only 0.99 thru January 31st.

It's Christian Fiction, with a mystery that could easily be on evening news. Set in Washington DC, FBI agent Dinah Harris now has a missing person's file to go along with a bad case of alcohol abuse and the depression she cannot seem to shake. Fighting to keep her focus, she struggles to find answers for why Thomas Whitfield, the prominent Secretary of the Smithsonian has vanished from his office with foul play almost guaranteed.






http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Disclosures-Harris-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003CYLD6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327263605&sr=1-1


----------



## kingdomelectlady

Here is a link to my nonfiction: It is a series of prophetic visions and dreams I recorded concerning 3 heavenly bodies that will bring you to the edge of your seat and into the hands of Almighty God!

Its 99cents!

Visions of God's Coming Judgments

http://www.amazon.com/Visions-Gods-Coming-Judgments-ebook/dp/B003QTDMG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327335398&sr=8-2


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, KIngdom.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Grab any of the following short stories books for 99 cents. Happy reading!

*YA Urban Fantasy*


*Fantasy*


*Children's Fairy Tale*


*Fantasy*


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir 99 cents*

_1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader_










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52

_It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

_
*1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru
Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction 
Product Description
To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.*


----------



## Carl Ashmore

'The Time Hunters'  now has 50 out of 55 Five star reviews in the UK and is still only 99 cents


----------



## otterific

Thanks for starting this thread!

My books are all 99cents. If you enjoy historical romance set the 1800's America, with a splash of time travel and outdoor adventure.

Click on the covers in my sig.


----------



## Kenji

Carl, thanks for starting this tread!

*The Spyder and the Spy series of romantic suspense short stories are only 99 cents.*


 *The Spyder and the Spy (Book One)*

In this short story, Special Agent, Phillip Cole has tracked down the information that he needs, and he's steps away from accessing the computer that will put his target in his sights. There's just one small problem-someone has beat him to it. *Step Into My Parlor (Book Two)*

In this story, Special Agent Phillip Cole has been summoned to a secret meeting and given a new assignment. He's also been given a temporary partner to aid him in his task. He's worked with her before, but their styles certainly do clash.

Thanks again!

Kenji


----------



## StaciStallings

COMING UNDONE by Staci Stallings on KINDLE FREE today and tomorrow (Feb. 1 & 2, 2012). "Christian romance at its best!" "Heartwrenchingly beautiful!" "This story gives the answer to 'What comes next?'" http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Undone-ebook/dp/B005GGP3HI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328134188&sr=8-3 FREE!


----------



## zstopper

Ministry of Morgasm:

This is the book that introduced the term "sponge crusher." More than just a fun read,
it's a journey through the politics of pleasure.

http://www.amazon.com/Ministry-of-Morgasm-ebook/dp/B006AU7FU2


----------



## Greymalkin

If you're looking for a great comic book read, I recommend *Dead Man's Party #1*. It's a noirish thriller about a hitman who puts a contract out on his own head. And at 99 cents, it's a steal.

http://amzn.to/ArNcnX


----------



## Faolian

Here's the link to my book, it's a collection of poems about the trials of life, and finding the strength to over come them.

http://www.amazon.com/Strength-Words-Poetry-Life-ebook/dp/B0074FFS9C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328213101&sr=1-1


----------



## bnapier

My supernatural thriller (well, maybe even closer to horror) novel _The Masks of Our Fathers_ is currently on sale for $0.99.

There is a powerful secret waiting in the forests of Moore's Hollow. Buried in myths and ignored by history, there are dark things in the woods that laid claim to the land many years ago. Jason Melhor heard about this secret around summer campfires as a boy. As a child, he came to know the legends well. But as he grew older, these fables disappeared with other childhood things.

Now, as a man unable to escape a past marred by an alcoholic father and his mother's suicide, Jason has returned to Moore's Hollow to bring his sordid family tragedy to a close. He has packed only a pistol and a single bullet.

But the secrets of Moore's Hollow that Jason passed off as myths over the years are still lurking in the forests.

Something knows Jason has returned...and he has returned at the worst possible time.

http://www.amazon.com/Masks-Our-Fathers-ebook/dp/B004UA2A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328285698&sr=8-2


----------



## Vicki V Lucas

My book, Toxic, is now .99 for all interested! It's a Christian YA fantasy although people of all ages have read it, loved it, and written great reviews! Hope you try it out!

"Think carefully about reading this book. It's filled with things like sword fights and flying horses, death and magic, violence and huge evil monsters, and there is absolutely no hope that life will turn out okay at the end. If you do choose to read this book, prepare yourself. This is not a story for the faint of heart. Your beliefs are guaranteed to be challenged. The monsters will never give up until they catch you, the magic is too strong to fight, and the disease from the water is impossible to cure. Kai, Taryn, and Lizzy have to purify the toxic water of Eltiria before anyone else dies. If they don't, life as they know it will cease to exist. A Winged Horse sets them on the search to locate the source of the poison and to find their faith while battling to see the truth in a world of chaos and destruction."


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Vicki. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

For a dose of good ol' evil fiction, give this one a spin.


----------



## MYSTERY LOVER

Great idea. Here are my two most recent Kindle editions:







February introductory price for _The MAFIA FUNERAL and Other Short Stories_ is 99 cents. This short story collection includes several award-winners. Here is what the first two reviewers had to say:

*Excerpt from R. Rohn's 5 Star Review:* I love great short stories. They take you into another world, introduce you to different characters and entertain you without a huge investment of time. Perfect for trains, planes but not automobiles (unless you're a passenger and run out of things to say). Morgan St. James creates the best characters of anyone writing short fiction today.

*Excerpt from Gayle Bartos-Pool's 5 Star Review*: What's not to like about the inside workings of a Mafia family? She even gives us a taste from an upcoming book, Confessions of a Cougar, that is a bit titillating. And a snippet from one of her hilarious Silver Sisters novels, The Seven Deadly Samovars, was fun. The characters were first introduced in A Corpse in the Soup and they are worth a revisit.







_Two Unforgettable Christmases_ was released for the holidays, but reads well all year round. It's my true story of what I thought was the worst year of my life when I was nine years old. Then two Christmases taught me the true meaning of the holiday spirit and what true love and values really were. It is a very uplifting tale that still makes me "water up" a bit.

Of course, reviews are always greatly appreciated. Visit my website for more information: www.morganstjames-author.com


----------



## Richardcrasta

FATHER, REBEL, DREAMER a book of eclectic and touching essays on fatherhood, Mangalore, and authorship: reduced from $2.99 to 0.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051OEQPA


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Stanley Hoff can't tell his vegetarian family he's turning into a werewolf.

WICKED HUNGRY now 99 cents.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Quester.


----------



## Picaquill

I have a number of books (short stories and a novella) and a short poem, all at $0.99. I work in PJ's so with few other options, I'm hoping the new prices will get me the visibility I need 

http://amazon.com/author/norhelmstaren


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Then I hope so too, Picaquill


----------



## Tony Richards

My new hardboiled detective novel is now out on Kindle for 99c.

The Desert Keeps Its Dead


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Still just .99 cents ...

*Superman's Cape*

​
When Sara Connely is asked what life is like today, she answers with the simple words, 'life goes on.' The life she and her boys enjoyed the last dozen years is gone. Coping with the death of her husband is difficult. Doing so with two young boys, and no money, is almost too much to ask.

Life does go on, but when Sara's oldest boy becomes lost in Croatan National Forest, life comes to a stop.

Twelve year old Kyle Connely doesn't know the woods. He doesn't know the wildlife. He doesn't know how to get home. Lost in the wilderness, he faces dangers the likes of which he has never seen. Kyle's time is running out. A hurricane is looming, and in its path is the coastal forest he is trying to survive.

Jacob Hanson has a gift. An intuition. An insightfulness. And it has helped him find success. But his gift turns into a curse as he becomes an unwilling participant in Kyle's plight. What Jacob Hanson doesn't know is he also holds the key to Sara's past and the lifetime she lost with her husband.


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real. Only 99 cents*










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52

_It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review
_

_1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru

Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction 
Product Description_

*To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice. 
*


----------



## nicola.palmer

Hi everyone

Couldn't resist the Robocop-inspired title of this thread, Carl!

I write fantasy adventures for children of all ages (adults too!).

My first book, *'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis*,' is 99c.

Feisty thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right. Aches and pains have started, her craving for sugar is out of control and she keeps imagining something outside her bedroom window. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she learn why she is different. But this new, amazing identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! The fact is she's anything but...

I hope some of you may give it a try - and perhaps if you enjoy it, even post a nice review 

All good wishes
Nicola x


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 80,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.)

​
Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

​
Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

​
Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

​
Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

​
With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

​
Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear. Join Cara on her way to finding yet another mystery...

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

http://www.amazon.com/Supervillain-The-Concise-Guide-ebook/dp/B0076ZZCIC

99 cents for my newly published humor/parody book, 'Supervillain: The Concise Guide'. It's novella-sized, so hopefully it'll provide some entertainment for those of you who have a few hours to kill.

Here's the blurb:

"Are you tired of living a humdrum life? Is there little to look forward to except a dead-end job and more news headlines that remind you of your insignificance in the world? Do you think the future of humanity depends on your potent leadership skills? Well forget about the nonsense of running for political office and become a supervillain instead.

Fancy degrees and qualifications are not required. With this concise guide, you will learn all the basic tricks of the trade. Ease into your first seedy business, create a large organisation with interests in finance, media and politics, and build a powerful military force. Eventually you will launch your crusade to rule the entire planet.

Take your shot at world domination - and hit the bull's-eye."

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Ann Herrick

The Farewell Season

A story of how love endures and love heals. 

Eric and Glynnie go from butting heads to grudging friendship to something more...

Eric used to think he'd live forever, but not any more. 
As football season starts, he hopes he can live normally again after the death of his father, but his refusal to face his grief results in anger at his coach, fights with his sister, resenting added responsibilities, and disillusionment with football. It takes a special relationship with Glynnie, who is dealing with the divorce of her parents, to open his heart to love again and see he is angry with his father for dying and the way to get through grief is by grieving.


----------



## John A. A. Logan

The Survival of Thomas Ford

Hello from Highlands of Scotland!
I've published my new novel, The Survival of Thomas Ford, as a Kindle ebook, at 99 cents.
The book cover link above should take you to the book's page on Amazon.com, the text link below will take you to Amazon.co.uk
It means a lot to me to finally have a chance to get this book out to readers, because this novel had been locked in under contract with a London literary agent for over a year...nearer 18 months...felt longer...
My agent was certain he could sell the book, and the film consultant at the agency, who had been responsible for discovering Slumdog Millionaire as an unpublished manuscript and getting it developed into a film, thought my book was the best she had read at that agency in the last 4 years. 
My agent found several editors who "loved the book", but the sales depts of the publishing houses did not agree and no sale was made. 
So I have taken the book back into my own hands to sell direct to readers (hopefully)!
The novel is contemporary fiction, what you might call a literary thriller. 
I would love to know what readers think of it!
All very best, John
www.johnaalogan.com

The Survival of Thomas Ford has 4 five-star reviews so far on Amazon.com (I need more American reviews please!), and 8 five-star reviews on Amazon.co.uk, including:

Perfection, by Tristan Hopkinson:
John Logan has created that rare thing - a thriller with a seriously literary voice behind it. His story-telling is marvellous, but it was the beautiful poetic lyricism of his writing that really got me. I hope to see him on a bookshelf very soon.

Gripping, by DphiLsi:
Purchased, downloaded and read inside 24 hours. This book had me gripped from the first few sentences until the very end. As someone who grew up in the Highlands I have always been very aware of the dark mysteries that the nights seem to hold up there... particularly in the forests. "The Survival of Thomas Ford" is a gripping story which you will find difficult to put down. Only start it if you have plenty time on your hands!

Page Turner, by Julia Knox:
Read this on the train to and from work, couldn't put it down, wished the journey was longer so I could read more!! great read.

Excellent literary thriller, by Rita Davidova:
John Logan has written a gripping, atmospheric novel. It's stayed with me for some time after reading it. The dawn of a strong new talent.


----------



## VickiT

Fatal Liaison is currently available for 99¢:




The lives of two strangers, Greg Jenkins and Megan Brighton, become inextricably entangled when they each sign up for a dinner dating agency. Greg's reason for joining has nothing to do with looking for love. His recently divorced sister Sam has disappeared and Greg is convinced that Dinner for Twelve, or at least one of its clients, may be responsible. Neither is Megan looking for love. Although single, she only joined at her best friend Brenda De Luca's insistence. When a client of the dating agency is murdered, suspicion falls on several of the members. Then Megan's friend Brenda disappears without trace, and Megan and Greg join forces. Will they find Sam and Brenda, or are they about to step into the same inescapable snare?

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, guys. Some great suggestions there.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

My women's fiction offering, Hostel Takeover (written under the name Keeley Bates), is $0.99.



Karen Foster has lived a quiet suburban life until the day her husband leaves her. On a whim, Karen and her two best friends, Mixie and Polly, decide to break out of their McMansion comfort zones and backpack their way through Europe like carefree college students. Mixie feels invisible to her workaholic husband and Polly feels unappreciated by her longstanding boyfriend, who refuses to consider marriage in the wake of a nasty divorce. After fifty years, Karen finally reveals herself, not just to her friends, but also to her long-suffering self. She slowly sheds her uptight demeanor and need for control and allows herself to live.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks to all the positive energy and support that I'm receiving from the Kindle Boards community my eBook, My Temporary Life is #2 on Amazon's top 100 FREE US Downloads. And, there's one more day left to pick it up for FREE. Thank you all very much.
"I kept thinking is this a true story, I couldn't put it down, I loved this book!"

"Martin Crosbie has created a world where a hero can emerge from the ashes of sadness and fight for those who cannot fight for themselves."

"It's a "coming of age", a great thriller, a true romance, the journey of one man's life and the thrilling road he took for his own redemption. Then there was Hardly, oh Hardly..."

Heroes are not born. They're made.

Malcolm Stewart's strength was forged during harsh childhood days-ugly days when he faced down schoolyard bullies and endured the neglect of a promiscuous mother. It is a strength that he has wielded to defend himself and his friends.

Yet those years and traumas have taken their toll. Somewhere along the way, Malcolm Stewart lost his love of life.

That changes the day when beautiful, tempestuous Heather enters his world. He feels the stirrings of something long dormant. And when he learns of Heather's own abusive childhood-and the daughter that she was forced to leave behind-Malcolm knows one thing:

He must help Heather get her little girl back.

Their harrowing quest takes them from Scotland to a remote corner of Canada. There, Malcolm faces more than he bargained for-from being accused of kidnapping, to being targeted by an enraged psycho. And he discovers that Heather's story is more tragic than he could ever have imagined.

Yet his love for this woman with the flaming red hair-and for a little girl he has yet to meet-gives Malcolm Stewart the one thing he desperately needs: A chance to be reborn.

A chance to become the hero he never dreamed he could be.

Martin Crosbie's debut novel has been attracting extraordinary attention. Read the first few pages and you will see why. This thrilling romantic suspense will take you on a journey that you're not likely to forget.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O2P13O


----------



## Carl Ashmore

That's great, Martin. Well done.


----------



## Guest

*7 POST MERIDIEM SERIES DESCRIPTION*
A short novel series, 7 Post Meridiem comes in various genres where only one element connects every story; it plays in all times and space with each happening at seven in the evening.

*ISSUE #1 - PALE MOONLIGHT (NOIR NOVELETTE, RELEASED ON NOVEMBER 30, 2011)*
December 1936, New York. Detective Jack Kelly bravely faces harsh daily life to always emerge victorious, but every evening as the clock chimes seven, he prepares for the battle he has always lost.

*ISSUE XSS - ANNO HUMANAE SALUTIS (SCIENCE FICTION EXTRA SHORT SPECIAL, RELEASED ON FEBRUARY 19, 2012)*
February 2837, Aalsa Meridon. Every silent cry may turn to a beautiful song if someone listens, and answers in tones of hope, but in the year of Man's redemption, as the clock chimes seven, a shrill voice answers the last hopeless cry of a civilization.


----------



## JD_Richard

_Thanks for making this titled thread._

_Air_ is the first chapter of a synonymous trilogy. A crime novel like opening precedes a fusion of events that are beyond phenomenal with very human, survivalist drama. Lively characters span a spectrum of ages, challenge limits to longevity, and remind us of the need for parents and love.
 



BUY the book


----------



## TJVitt

I've got two short stories up for a buck. They're each a little over 10,000 words. One's sci-fi/post-apocalyptic and the other's a horror/thriller.

Check them out:
 | 

Enjoy them.


----------



## chochie

This is an awesome Mystery Novel I have read and it's only .99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Novels-Experts-Target-ebook/dp/B006ZOU7HG

I believe it's worth a lot more, but can't beat that price


----------



## Cody Young

Hi there!
Three of my books are 99 cents - the other one is free. I write paranormal romance, time-travel, and historical romance.
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0061YB77E

Thanks for taking a look, 
Cody


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck, Cody xx


----------



## LarryKahn

KING OF PAINE and THE JINX are both currently offered for 99 cents on Amazon. They're full-length thriller/suspense novels and have received some amazing reviews. Here are clips from a couple of my favorites:

"Larry Kahn has managed to create a cast of unforgettable characters, throwing in a bit of sex and misadventure, while infusing it with legal, moral, and ethical dilemmas. To say that I thought the King of Paine was brilliantly written would be an understatement. I sat down to read the book in the morning and was unable to put it down until I read the very last page!" -The Write To Make A Living

"Blending a flair for history, a convincing sense of the inner workings of law firms, and more than a touch of Y2K apocalyptic folderol, Kahn has concocted a highly readable thriller&#8230;The Jinx is a remarkably well-crafted book."
-Jonathan Groner, Legal Times

Enjoy, and please spread the word!

King of Paine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E1K0QO/?tag=kbpst-20

The Jinx: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UC5XBA/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## 1923

*Last Weekend @ 99 cents The Barley Hole Chronicles: From Hell to Hamburg*

_Barley Hole was for my great grandfather Canaan, the land of milk and honey. For my father, it was paradise lost and for my mother, Barley Hole was a curse. It was a place that haunted her spirit and her soul throughout her life. To me, Barley Hole is a name forever etched on the map of my family's heart; it is where betrayal and injustice nearly thrust us into oblivion.
The Barley Hole Chronicles are an odyssey of the human spirit that stretch across time and geography to incorporate, diverse personalities, personal hardships, World Wars and the struggle for peace and love, in a society fallen from grace. These Chronicles document one Yorkshire family's decent into the wilderness of poverty and hunger. It is a personal record of one young man's struggle to survive the great depression, the Second World War and the hazards and wonders of life in post war Germany. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a summation of two memoirs by Harry Leslie Smith 1923 and Hamburg 1947. The Barley Hole Chronicles are a true account of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real. It is also a social history of the 20th century at its bloodiest and deadliest time._










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006382B3C


----------



## Katia Lief

_*You Are Next is 99 cents for a limited time!*_

*USA Today and International bestselling author "Katia Lief skillfully weaves a complex tale of an emotionally scarred central character, nail-biting suspense, and a diabolical killer that will grip you until the very last page. I can't wait for the next Detective Karin Schaeffer thriller." -Richard Montanari, Sunday Times bestselling author*

*The first novel in the Karin Schaeffer series, You Are Next, was just put on sale for 99 cents:
*Former detective Karin Schaeffer lost her husband and child to a serial killer, and now fights to overcome despair and save her remaining loved ones as the clock ticks on all their lives.

*Book 2, Next Time You See Me (Karin Schaeffer), is on sale for $2.99:*
Just when their new life together has settled in, Mac vanishes, unearthing secrets and dangers that force Karin into a face-off with a deadly Mexican queenpin whose son has an agenda of his own.

*Book 3, Vanishing Girls, is coming on June 26...and it's on pre-sale for $3.99:*
Girls are vanishing off the streets of New York City, and young women are being murdered. When the violence descends on Karin Schaeffer and Mac MacLeary's comfortable Brooklyn neighborhood, and their best friend becomes the lead investigator, they are drawn into the bewildering series of crimes.

*IF YOU LOVE THE KARIN SCHAEFFER SERIES, OR THINK YOU WOULD, THIS IS A GREAT TIME TO GET YOUR EBOOKS.*


*
"Mesmerizing." -Lisa Gardner, NYT bestselling author

"I can always count on Katia Lief for gripping, twist-filled psychological suspense." -Wendy Corsi Staub, NYT bestselling author

"Suspense at a high level." -Midwest Book Review

"Taut, clean storytelling." -Publishers Weekly

"An exhilarating thriller." -Harriet Klausner, The Mystery Gazette

"Lief pens a diabolically brilliant story and takes us on an amazing, wild ride." -Terri Ann Armstrong, Suspense Magazine*


----------



## RogerWeston

1. The Golden Catch
#21 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston

"The master of assassin novels, Vince Flynn, now has serious competition."  Librarian review for The Golden Catch

Overview of The Recruiter:
Making amends for his horrible past...betrayed by his employer...torn from the woman he loves...spy recruiter Chuck Brandt is down, but not out. Now he will have to recruit the only man alive that can help him - the man he used to be. 
                                                       ***
Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was.  All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants.  What they didn’t know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly.  His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth.  They should have known better than to target him.  They should have left him alone. 
                                                       ***
"When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel ... Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."  --Customer reviews for the Assassin's Wife

For anyone who can’t get enough of Clive Cussler or Matthew Reilly, “The Recruiter” is your next thrill ride!

305 pages


----------



## jenjiyana42

*The Last Death of Tev Chrisini*
A Fantasy Novel

*99 cents *

Tev Chrisini is a soldier who can't die, caught in the middle of a war that won't end. Unable to discover the cause of his unique and puzzling condition, Tev has spent the last five hundred years avoiding the notice of the two rival powers that dominate the bitterly divided political landscape.

After a crushing defeat and an unexpected truce with an age-old enemy, he and his friend Lerien, an intelligence agent with a grim past, are sent on a seemingly simple mission with a delegation of peace.

Their errand takes a turn for the worse when Cerawen, a calculating young woman with her own agenda traveling under their protection, flees their care with the man who murders Lerien's cousin.

Her defection irreversibly sets them on an increasingly perilous path into strange and unfriendly lands, on a race against dark forces, to find a weapon capable of unparalleled destruction that could bring about the end of the war and unlock the secrets of Tev's past: the legendary Book of Jh'taith.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Jen.


----------



## herocious

I have a short story ranked at #606,181. It's an unsolvable mystery.

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006F6PBQG/

It's burning up.


----------



## Steverino

Outrageous Fortunes: a Novel of Alternate Histories is 99 cents this week...

Shy amateur historian Randy Sullivan, age 23 and unhappy with his life, is approached by his double from a parallel Los Angeles, a bombastic physicist and inventor who calls himself "Sully." Together they step out of this reality and visit versions of Earth stranger than Randy has ever imagined... and those so eerily close as to be just out of reach.

But all is not well back home. Randy's out-of-control adolescent brother and sister are left in the care of his cool-headed and gorgeous neighbor Penelope - the love of Randy's life. They are stranded by encroaching California wildfires. The flames are drawing near and time is running out.

And Sully, genius and connoisseur of a thousand worlds, has a secret plan of his own - and it does not involve Randy Sullivan ever getting home alive.


----------



## liafairchild

The first in my mystery series A Hint of Murder is on sale for $1.

A Hint of Murder: The Writer
Alicia Fairfield didn't plan on being famous. Now a bestselling author with millions of fans, Alicia also has the attention of a killer. Someone has been recreating the murders from her books and the suspects are piling up; her mentally ill son, a disgruntled associate, and possibly even her loyal literary agent. The pressure of public recognition along with the guilt over these senseless killings could be enough to drive Alicia over the edge. Can she hold it together long enough to uncover a killer?

This is a short story (9,000 words), and is the first in a new murder mystery series.

http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-The-Writer-ebook/dp/B005H2UP9W/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331996867&sr=1-4


----------



## Alisha

*Full-length Romantic Suspense for .99! Rated 5 Stars! *

_Tommy has always had it BAD for his boss!_

*DEADLY R&R*Shay Reynolds was raised solely by her father and abandoned by her mother at an early age. Old enough now to take the reins of her father's business, R&R Advertisting in Palm Springs, Florida, she's about as happy and as successful as a modern woman can get without a mother. Engaged to handsome Chase McMillan, an anchor on the popular national morning television show in New York City with her ads regularly nominated for the prestigious Clio Awards, she's a woman accustomed to life handing her roses. Her good fortune takes a nose dive when her fiance dies mysteriously. Falling into a deep depression, Shay confides in her chauffeur, Tommy Smith and agrees to hire his father's private eye service to investigate. Afraid to be alone, Shay shares her thoughts and broken dreams with Tommy. A serial killer is on the loose. Bad timing for Tommy who has always had it bad for his boss. Hot on the trail of a sicko who enjoys the shock factor of cryptic messages and creepy packages sent to the object of his affection, Tommy fights to shield the only woman who has never treated him like a hired hand.

http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-R-ebook/dp/B005KKF1MW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1314904765&sr=8-5


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck, ALisha.x


----------



## Alisha

Carl Ashmore said:


> Best of luck, ALisha.x


Thank you so much, Carl!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

A pleasure, Alisha  xx


----------



## Fola7

Drinking Time








Flee to an enthralling world, where man can travel in time, orchestrate the wind & even kiss life! Eight inspiring tales, exploring unique ideas about Marriage, Time, Work, Music, extremes, and a lot more. Each Idea could be turned into a movie, a song or even a bigger book! But this book has more to it than just ideas; it's just like an aged bottle of wine that will rest in your head forever
http://www.amazon.com/Drinking-Time-ebook/dp/B007JINIK0


----------



## LunaraSeries

The LUNARA series first book, SETH AND CHLOE, is FREE on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Lunara-Seth-and-Chloe-ebook/dp/B0051XZKG0/

The LUNARA series is a scifi adventure series which I would describe as star wars in our solar system. I have been getting great reviews from non-scifi fans so if you would like to try scifi and it isn't your regular genre, this might be a good series to test out. Thanks!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Leonardo,

Great title. And quite ironic as it's just turned drinking time in my house


----------



## Shelley Altamont

Your Mother Loves You (3 Macabre Tales) is brand new and exactly a dollar!



A mother is doing some very unsettling things outside her son's door at night. . . .

A girl flees the impending threat of a terrible fate only to discover that fate is always terrible. . . .

A boy discovers that the bonds of worldly power enslave both master and servant. . . .

Three cruel and deeply disturbing tales of the macabre that will haunt you long after you've read them.
(THIS EDITION WILL BE PRICED AT ONE DOLLAR FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY.)

WARNING: Some imagery in these tales may be unsuitable for children!

Total word count: 3500 words.


----------



## RogerWeston

Free April 8th Free April 8th Free April 8th

One Day Only

The Golden Catch 
#85 in US Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Happy Easter!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Roger


----------



## mamiller

I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter! 

WIDOW'S TALE is priced at $1.99, but Amazon still has it listed as $.99! If you get a chance, grab it before they change it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Ma.x


----------



## purplesmurf

Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague is a delightfully dark yet humerous coming of age short story about a young gnome.

No matter how hard she tries life never seems to go quite right for Gnipper Tallhat, an eight-year-old Gnome determined to receive the recognition her intelligence deserves. This time, however, she's got it all figured out. Finally, her father will have to be proud of her accomplishments...provided he manages to live through them.

Join Gnipper on her fiasco here: http://amzn.to/Gnipper


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Sounds fun, Purple.


----------



## purplesmurf

Carl Ashmore said:


> Sounds fun, Purple.


Thanks Carl! If you check it out you'll have to let me know what you think.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I certainly shall


----------



## Alisha

My steamy, gothic romance is now available for .99! Nocturnally Vexed is a new twist on the Jack-the-Ripper legend.

And in honor of springtime, all my books are now .99! Have a fun Wednesday!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Out of Time: a time travel novella only $.99
A scientist figures out that time is fluid; past, present, and future all exist at the same time. His mission is to find out if it can be changed. Features a chapter on the Titanic where the time travelers attempt to mess with the maiden voyage. Great for all ages!

Voyager and the Aliens, a short sci-fi story for $.99
In this short story, aliens come across television broadcasts from an unknown planet to them. Then, they come across a probe from same planet that tells them everything they need to know about this planet and its people. They decide to visit the planet, but when they arrive, not everything is as it seems.

Dust Storm: a short western $.99
In this western short story, fifteen years after the Civil War, Matt Taylor comes through Tucson as part of his travels. He stops at the local Cafe, meets a woman he instantly falls in love with, only for her father, a former Confederate Colonel to order him to leave town. Matt doesn't, the Colonel tries to bribe some Bandidos to force Matt to leave, but instead, his daughter is kidnapped. So, Matt and the Colonel have to lay aside their differences to rescue her. Find out if they do in this short story.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Cliff. 'Out of Time' sounds great


----------



## Louis Shalako

Thank you Carl, that's a really good idea.

What would your town look like if the lights went out and never came back on again? Trevor Ratigan has lived long enough to find out. Seventy year-old Trevor is the closest thing to a general on hand when an invasion fleet arrives to seize the strategic twin span of the Bluewater Bridges. In a world where cattle and corn equates with money and power, the rivaly between Detroit and Chicago for control of the upper lakes is heating up. This post-apocalyptic science fiction story looks into the very near future and draws an ugly picture indeed. Available for $0.99.


----------



## theaatkinson

Brand new YA fantasy set to 99cents until its official launch.

Water Witch
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Witch-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B007UFXLXG/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334534246&sr=1-9

ALAYSHA is a witch who has more power than she can control and her father uses that gift to decimate his enemies. Over her seventeen years, her power has enabled him to become the Emir of a large land, where even as the conqueror's daughter, she suffers the prejudice and fear of those around her. When she is asked to annihilate an entire peaceful village, she doesn't realize it is the last of her own mother's tribe, and only discovers too late that the battle she has won for her father may cost her the only connection she has to her past, and with it the secrets to managing her gift.

She needs to find the one person who managed to escape her power, the charismatic Yenic, a youth who seems to know more than he wants to tell and who has become the target of her father's next campaign. With orders to kill, she sets out on a mission of her own very much in contrast to the one her father wishes her to fulfill. The trouble is, there is someone else out there who would use the water witch for his own gain, and unless she can find a way to consolidate who is the real enemy from supposed ones, her entire homeland of Sarum, the only three people she loves, and countless other innocent people will die.


----------



## RogerWeston

The game is rigged. Spy recruiter Chuck Brandt just wants to be left alone, but he's been targeted in a ruthless CIA-backed experiment. The die has been cast, but Chuck Brandt is also a legendary ex-assassin. Game on. 

The Recruiter
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Meg Coles lives a simple life with her loving husband until the day he is gunned down by assassins.  Now she must evade the ruthless government agents that want her silenced permanently.

The Assassin's Wife
#9 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

99 cents each on Kindle


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir 99 cents* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52

_This is one of those memoirs that will stay with you long after you finish reading it because of the author's ability to put his life onto the page without holding back or sugarcoating the details. He digs deep into the infidelity of his mother, the shunning of his father, and the relationship he has with his sister that falls apart once they survived childhood and struck out on their own. I heard the sounds of dishes shattering on the kitchen floor and felt the weight of Smith's mother as he and his sister dragged her drunken and limp body from the curb into the house after a night spent at the bar. _

*To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.*


----------



## Carl Ashmore

As part of a promotion, I am offering my book 'The Time Hunters' for free on the Kindle. Here's the Amazon UK link.http://tinyurl.com/5ruvw7w

Here's the US link: http://tinyurl.com/5sah9cj

I would appreciate it if you could share it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

When the most popular girl in school shows up in her room unannounced, uninvited, and with her head bashed in, Amanda must struggle to keep her life on track and her sanity in check in this horror comedy short story. 7,158 words, you know, give or take.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Great Saul Bass type cover, Joey.


----------



## Becca Mills

FYI, my new contemporary/urban fantasy novel, _Nolander_, is available at $.99 through the end of this month:



Read a sample right here: http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B007R6PPZA


----------



## glennlangohr

Great thread to find some great books at under a dollar! Half of mine in the signature are under a dollar as well.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks Glenn and Becca.


----------



## Shawna777

Excited to Share....Thank you,

"Does Anyone Really Know Me?" is full of hope and inspiration and also deals with issues people oftentimes find hard to discuss. We all have moments of feeling down and may even go through feelings of depression. However, sometimes depression can cause an individual to feel so overwhelmed it's even hard to function, let alone ask for help. What seems like the end may be your new beginning. God has a purpose for you and He wants you to know what that purpose is, to walk in it with victory, not living in a mind set or a life of defeat. May God bless you as you read how God turned one woman's hurts in life into a living strength. This book will minister to you and everyone that reads it.

"Does Anyone Really Know Me?" Available in the [kindle version]. This book will inspire you. Bless a friend in need of hope with a copy or purchase one for yourself or family member who needs hope.

http://www.amazon.com/Does-Anyone-Really-Know-ebook/dp/B007VTY1U8/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335470014&sr=1-1

www.Shawna777wordPress.com


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Thanks Carl.  I'll admit I had to google Saul Bass, but I have seen some of his covers.  I was inspired by some minimalist book covers (just type minimalist book cover in google images) which in turn look like they were inspired by his work.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

No probs, Joey. It just reminded me of 'Anatomy of a Murder' (the Otto Preminger film poster). Saul Bass is a genius.


----------



## Delta

Domme of the Hot Springs, a 65,000 word erotic novel, is only $0.99 for the rest of the week. This is your chance.

http://amazon.com search for B007QIG666 or Domme of the Hot Springs

A dominatrix goes to work at a hot springs campsite and begins to take over the staff, throwing the place into some disarray as some enjoy the new situation while others fight what seems to be the inevitable. There's a reason behind her actions, but you'll have to wait until the end to find out what it is.

The following short stories are also available for $0.99

Taxi Tales I: Lost Fares

Dale is a cabbie with a good heart. Just a cabbie, and it's funny what people think a cabbie should be: a free ride; a friendly ear; a shoulder to cry on. Dale has seen it all, he thinks. Then Kate, a regular fare, makes him an offer he knows will lose him her custom--whether or not he accepts. She's a looker and has a walk that turns a man on, but he accepts because she needs him. Later will be soon enough to contemplate the consequences.

http://www.amazon.com search for B007AMQME4 or Taxi Tales and Delta

Winter's Night

On the night of the Winter Solstice, a man unlovely of face though lovely of soul takes a walk in the forest as the snow begins to fall ever harder. He comes upon the tracks of one lost and risks his life to save her. What ensues is not entirely of this world, but a part of the magic of the Solstice.

One reviewer says: "The prose was lovely; the imagery enchanting; the ending poignant. I only wish there were more...I'll most likely read it again."

http://amazon.com search for B006OAYXQC or Winter's Night and Delta

Dark Was The Path

Some call it Samhain, others Hallowe'en, and still others The Day of the Dead. Some have no name for it, but all agree that the barriers between worlds grow thin at this time. A few claim to have witnessed beings crossing over to our side; still fewer have gone the other way -- and they don't talk of the erotic adventures beyond, for none would believe.

[Actually, Dark Was The Path can be found for FREE at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com search for 97760 or Dark Was The Path and Delta ] or http://amazon.com search for B005XE9IYM

These stories are all meant for ADULT audiences.


----------



## mamiller

Hidden deep in the Guatemalan jungle is an underground museum filled with stolen ancient Mayan artifacts. The museum plays host to some of the most affluent criminals−drug lords, corrupt politicians, all with a passion for acquiring priceless relics.



JUNGLE OF DECEIT Adventure. Romance. $.99cents

Mitch Hasslet, a war photojournalist relegated to a desk job, is the sole witness to a heist of Mayan artifacts. Recruited by the enigmatic director of the Museum of Art and Antiquities, Mitch is sent to Guatemala, the last location the shipment was tracked to. Acting as the museum staff photographer, Mitch joins a group of archaeologists. His goal is to locate the artifacts as swiftly as possible so that he can collect his compensation and get the hell out of the jungle.

Alexandra Langley is about to run out of funds. She has yet to discover the lost Mayan civilization she knows lurks in the rainforest. To achieve her grant, she will accept the museum's latest nuisance, Mitch Hasslet, and any other obstacle that is sent her way.

Unsuccessful and desperate, Alex has decided to move the group to a portion of the jungle referred to as, "No Man's Land"−a sector where archaeological teams have ventured but never returned.

As Mitch and Alex discover romance, will their bond protect them in a jungle filled with deceit?


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Ma


----------



## 1923

*Starting today and for the weekend Hamburg 1947 is 99 cents*










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008216N7S

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

_
*"Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed.
Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers.
At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman."*


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, 1923


----------



## RogerWeston

The Assassin's Wife
#8 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 

✭✭✭✭ 4.0 out of 5 stars Wonderfully spellbinding!, December 7, 2011 
By D. Williamson "Hooked on Kindle!" (Moncton, NB Canada) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Assassin's Wife (Kindle Edition) 

The Assassin's Wife was a "sit at the edge of your seat" thriller; and I could not believe it was only 99 cents. When I start an exciting book I end up finishing it in the one sitting and this was what I did with this novel, and it was so worth it. Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books.


----------



## godchild

Hello everyone. My book is "Mercy's Revenge". It is an inspirational romance that sells for 99 cents. 

When Mercy Collins finds his sister in advanced labor and learns that her husband, Jim Ackerman, walked out on her and caused her death, he vows revenge against everything that Jim holds dear to him. Mercy is attracted to Jim's sister, Billy Jean, but resists the feelings because he thinks that any romantic notions are a desecration to Carol's memory.

Jim's descent into the drug culture causes loss to both families. This is a story of hatred, loss, revenge, love and forgiveness. Can love and forgiveness triumph over revenge and anger?
My author page is: amazon.com/author/christine_schrader and my book is listed ASIN: B007P5WST4


----------



## godchild

Hello Everyone.

My husband and I have co-authored a book titled "Modern Day Parables and Dreams." It sells for 99 cents.

Modern Day Parables and Dreams is a Christian book that can be used as a devotional, Bible study, and tool for Christian growth. Over the course of 38 years, the Lord gave Tom parables and dreams that related to modern day situations. These are different than the parables given in the Bible although the parables are scriptural in content.

Modern Day Parables and Dreams is available at: amazon.com/author/thomas_schrader and the book is listed ASIN: B007CJV3Y4


----------



## godchild

Hello. My husband, Thomas Schrader, wrote a book titled "Soul Winner's Pocket Guide."

Soul winning made easy using Scripture to answer people's questions. It is a guide for winning souls to Christ. You can keep it on your Iphone or reader for easy access. The appropriate Scriptures will be right before you to make your soul winning experience a success. It even includes a prayer to use when leading someone to Christ. It is also a valuable resource tool for your own spiritual growth. 

Soul Winner's Pocket Guide is available at amazon.com/author/thomas_schrader and the book is listed as
ASIN: B0078PWI0A


----------



## godchild

Hello everyone. My name is Christine Schrader. I wrote an inspirational romance titled "Mercy's Revenge."  It sells for 99 cents.

When Mercy Collins finds his sister in advanced labor and learns that her husband, Jim Ackerman, walked out on her and caused her death, he vows revenge against everything that Jim holds dear to him. Mercy is attracted to Jim's sister, Billy Jean, but resists the feelings because he thinks that any romantic notions are a desecration to Carol's memory.

Jim's descent into the drug culture causes loss to both families. This is a story of hatred, loss, revenge, love and forgiveness. Can love and forgiveness triumph over revenge and anger?

My author page is:  amazon.com/author/christine_schrader and my book is listed ASIN: B007P5WST4


----------



## lisalgreer

Hi, all!  Most of my indie pubbed romances/gothic romance serials are .99 right now... I have some linked below, but the best way to see them all is to head to my author page on Amazon.

Enjoy...

and thanks for taking a look!

~Lisa

http://www.amazon.com/Lisa-Greer/e/B00553HFHS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## William Woodall

My young adult/middle grade fantasy "Cry for the Moon" was recently repriced at 99 cents, at least for a while. It's the first book in "The Last Werewolf Hunter" series and the series as a whole has dozens of 5-star reviews from bloggers and customers, not to mention an award nomination for excellence in young adult literature.

Here's the blurb:

What would you do, if the people you loved wanted you to become a monster? What if they wouldn't take no for an answer? When twelve-year-old Zach Trewick is faced with questions like these, there seems to be only one choice he can make. . . Run.

Sleeping under bridges and raking leaves to scrounge money, he gives up the only life he's ever known and goes in search of his uncle Justin, the only person he can think of who might take him in.

But the journey is a long one, and Zach soon finds that sometimes being true to what he believes in can carry a higher price than he ever imagined.

Nominated for the 2010 Texas Lone Star Reading List for excellence in young adult literature, Cry for the Moon will touch your heart long after the final page. It's a frequently humorous, sometimes inspirational, and always thought-provoking tale of what it means to be human.

 US site

 UK site


----------



## bnapier

Cold Compass, the first book in my Everything Theory series, is just $0.99 for the entirety of the weekend!

What folks are saying about the 5-star rated book:

"Everything Theory is a dark and creepy ride that takes you right into the lair of the things that go bump in the night."
-Robert Swartwood, author of The Serial Killer's Wife and Man of Wax

"The Sixth Sense meets The X-Files...Barry Napier does an outstanding job of drawing you into the storyline while teasing you with glimpses of the larger world to come. Everything Theory: Cold Compass is a veritable page turner that will leave you begging for the next book, and has all the qualities of being an epic series."
-Gabriel Beyers, author of Guarding the Healer










http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Theory-Cold-Compass-ebook/dp/B006VUL3I6/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337355803&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## AmberC

99 cents today at Amazon.com

Now with a preview of "Jack and Djinn" a new romance coming soon!

http://www.amazon.com/Refractions-Self-Poems-Prose-ebook/dp/B007S6QY7M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337364377&sr=1-1


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Sweet


----------



## tahliaN

All my short stories are 99c and the collection of them in one book is $1.99. There's a variety of styles but basically they're magical realism and urban fantasy. Links are in the images below.


----------



## Kathelm

I just published Klondaeg the Monster Hunter. It's an action-comedy fantasy novella.

Klondaeg is a simple Dwarf with a simple plan: rid the world of monsters. When he was a boy, his parents were killed by unidentified monsters, and he swore revenge against all of them. Armed with a talking battle axe with two personalities, Klondaeg travels the countryside, slaying everything from tiny werewolves to gold-devouring demons. He negates prophecies, disproves history, and even comes face to face with Acerbus, the god of darkness himself. But will he ever find the thing that killed his parents?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

For this teenager, killing is starting to become a hobby.


----------



## wholesalestunna

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> For this teenager, killing is starting to become a hobby.


That cover is awesome... Her eyes freak me out though I'm not sure what it is about it....


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

wholesalestunna said:


> That cover is awesome... Her eyes freak me out though I'm not sure what it is about it....


LOL. Might have something to do with a person's eyes being the window to their soul. Or in this case, the lack of one.


----------



## AIvanR038

An erotic thriller... This is a short story of approx 4500 words.(15 pages )


----------



## Carl Ashmore

And if I can mention 'Bernard and teh Bibble' at .99 cents.


----------



## RogerWeston

The Assassin's Wife

Customer comment:
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter

Customer comment:
"Move over Indiana Jones, Rambo and Jack Reacher - here comes Chuck Brandt, survivor extraordinaire! From the moment I started reading this wild, action packed Boy's Own adventure..."

Action-Thrillers suitable for YA on up.

99 cents each!


----------



## Aaron Scott

Great idea as I just started posting here today, and definitely love a Robocop reference!

Here's my buck-sterpiece:



Best,

Aaron


----------



## bjm319

my new one


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 80,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.)

​
Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

​
Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

​
Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

​
Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

​
With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

​
Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear. Join Cara on her way to finding yet another mystery...

​
One of life's biggest lessons is perspective. Your perspective can change in a heartbeat. Cara is learning that life lesson the hard way.

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series


----------



## Tony Richards

Hey, horror fans, how's this for a bargain? 99c.


----------



## bjm319

even cheaper soon


----------



## Richardcrasta

This book of humor is 99 cents only on Nook. I'm about to take it down.

If you download it and like it, please let me know!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tell-your-sheep-to-go-the-bleep-to-sleep-richard-crasta/1037674040?ean=2940013754133

If not, still let me know!

thanks.
Richard


----------



## jmwarne

Count me in! .99 cents 










Spencer doesn't have a choice. He can't choose to be different than what he is-the son of the town's worst enemy, the weakling who can't stand up for himself, the loser without friends. He can't change the way things are. Or maybe he can. Immediate confidence. Rapid change. Instant hope. These are the things Spencer believes he needs to fix his life, and that is what the steroids promise-a quick fix. But promises can be broken and shortcuts are often treacherous, and Spencer must decide if those risks are worth the perceived rewards-if "artificial" hope is strong enough for him to be fixed, by force.


----------



## M Ramberg

South Jeolla Province was a sleepy little corner of South Korea where the foreign English teachers mostly partied, traveled, and dreamed of home. That was, until the undead started walking, demanding the flesh of the living, and chaos reigned in the streets. 

After a night trapped in Capp’s, the foreigner bar, a group of westerners attempt a cross-country escape on pizza delivery scooters. They visit a safehouse where madness reigns, and then journey out towards an island of horror. 

Meanwhile, a film-maker and anthropologist is holed up with a small contingent of the United States Army, and it turns out that he unwittingly may hold the key to ending the terror. 

Safehouses, abandoned churches, army outposts with mad commanders – who will survive the terror of The MZD, and what awaits on the other side of the madness? 

About the Author
M. Ramberg currently lives in Mokpo, South Korea, where he teaches English. He grew up in Minnesota, where he also attended college. He's currently hard at work on the next big thing.

Also, check out 4 Stories, if zombies aren't your thing.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

My newest release is 99 cents - War Memorial, a Civil War short story, approximately 6500 words long.

*Synopsis:* At the bottom of an old trinket-box lies a misshapen bit of lead--a bullet from the Civil War, an old family keepsake preserved, but mostly forgotten, by later generations. And behind it lies a story--the story of a young girl's experiences in the days surrounding the fateful battle of Gettysburg, which force her to examine her own heart and show her the face of war in a way she could not have understood before.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Elisabeth x


----------



## Cammy May

My modest proposal is only 99 cents.

And it even has appendices! And good reviews... even from admitted males!

http://www.amazon.com/Shooting-Your-Boyfriend-ebook/dp/B007DORD7O


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cammy, your books sounds great fun. As someone's boyfriend, however, I have to say I wear a lot of bullet proof padding


----------



## Anna King

Love to mention my suspense thriller, formerly published by HarperCollins where it sold nearly 100,000 copies.  A research scientist discovers a drug to end all addictions, and a Chinese drug lord decides to stop its development, even if it means kidnapping the scientist's two children.

EVIL DOES IT, available on Kindle for 99 cents, by Joseph King.


----------



## KateAllenton

My book Intuition (Bennett Sisters Book 1) is .99 for a limited time on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Intuition-Bennett-Sisters-Book-ebook/dp/B007KLP9IU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338551928&sr=8-1

Thanks 
Kate Allenton


----------



## 1923

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008216N7S

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip
*

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

One of the most worthwhile features of Hamburg 1947: a place for the heart to kip is its portrayal of life as a member of an occupying force in a conquered city... his descriptions of the devastated city have an unforgettable lyric beauty.-Indie E-Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review_


----------



## 1923

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52

*1923: A Memoir Lies and Testaments *

_It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru
Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction _


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, 1923.

Can I just say that 'The Time Hunters' is actually FREE today


----------



## mamiller

Hi all!

Amazon just put JUNGLE OF DECEIT on sale for $.99!!

Crazy enough, this book was just #1 on Movers & Shakers this week. What a wild ride. 



Action. Adventure. Romance.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

That's great Maureen. Good for you


----------



## C.G.Ayling

Here is mine, _Beltamar's War_ - free for a limited time in anticipation of the imminent release of the second novel in the Malmaxa series, namely *The Pilgrimage*_, I have decided to make the first novel in the series free for a limited time.

Get you free copy of Beltamar's War from SmashWords today.

Please feel free to request that Amazon price match this offer, and be sure to tell your friends - but only once you've secured your free copy!_


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Good for you, PP


----------



## Amy Corwin

Book for a buck?
I can match that with my Regency-era mystery, The Vital Principle (Second Sons Inquiry Agency Mystery).



Eking out her small income by becoming a professional guest, Prudence Barnard doesn't mind entertaining her hosts with an evening of spirit communications even if it is mostly a sham. All goes well until she discovers her host has hired an inquiry agent, Knighton Gaunt, to expose her as a fraud. Unfortunately, her host is poisoned and suspicion soon falls on her as a stranger already under investigation. Desperate to prove her innocence, she tries to persuade Knighton to let her help, but he refuses. He dislikes liars and believes anyone who claims to speak with THE VITAL PRINCIPLE of the dead cannot be trusted. But after a second murder is committed, Pru and Knighton must join forces to unveil the real murderer before she, or he, can strike again. 
Spiritualism may seem like simple fraud to an inquiry agent, but Pru is determined to prove it's not a motive for murder.


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon folks,

My debut book Playground Cool is just $0.99 and has been selling pretty well since it's launch in November 2011. Instead of the usual blurb, here's an extract from a 5* review: "The story mostly follows two couples who are having "relationship difficulties" and another woman who is having her "relationship ethos" challenged. Mr Sinclair has certainly mastered the art of writing credible fiction from both a woman's and a man's point of view. The story held my attention right the way through and had me laughing, crying, getting angry, rooting for the underdogs and screaming at the lying, cheating sc*mbags!
I think it is a little grittier than the mainstream Chick-lit I have previously read and I personally think that actually makes it better. The author says himself in the blurb that it contains the obligatory "happy ending" but the stories are so well paced and structured that this feels neither fake nor forced in nature.
The characters are so well formed and grabbed me enough for me to want to read more about them and that, for me, is a sign of a good book."


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Courtesan will be selling for $0.99 for the next week or two -- perhaps until the end of June.

She needed a ship to escape pursuers; he a companion on a trip to the stars. The deal seemed straight-forward, but neither told the other everything.

Jaswinder Saroya believed that her research in the area of Hyperspace Field Theory would benefit everyone: Family Traders, the InterPlanetary Corporations, Earth's Colonies and governments alike. She erred in not considering commercial and political consequences. Now, someone wants to steal or bury her research and, perhaps, her with it. With no way to fight this unknown foe, Jaswinder knows she has but one chance--complete her research and publish. To do that, she has to stay alive and stay free.

Pilot Johannes Yrden desires a courtesan, someone to keep him company on the 8 month trip to the planet Liberty and back. He wants someone not from the Yrden Family spaceship and to hell with his brother, Captain Matt Yrden, who believes the TransPlanetary Corporations will stock his line-up with spies.

Yrden's plan runs afoul of circumstance, which throws him together with one 'Jazz Saro', a woman on the run. Forced to run with her, Yrden allows her to convince him to sign her on as courtesan. He needs a companion; she needs a ship, a place to hide. It seems a simple enough arrangement.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks Amy, Jaim and DA. Best of luck with them


----------



## Joanne Pence

My wildly varied romances are on sale this month for 99-cents:

The Ghost of Squire House - a romantic fantasy

Dance With A Gunfighter - a Western historical

Seems Like Old Times - a contemporary romance

Gold Mountain - a historical romance

Shadow of the Dragon - romantic suspense

The Sun Signs of Miranda Moon - a lightly humorous contemporary

Enjoy!


----------



## C.G.Ayling

Or how about FREE, instead of a buck?

In anticipation of the imminent release of the second novel in the Malmaxa series, namely *The Pilgrimage*_, I have decided to make the first novel in the series free for a limited time.

Get you free copy of Beltamar's War from SmashWords today.

Please feel free to request that Amazon price match this offer, and be sure to tell your friends - but only once you've secured your free copy!_


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Even better, CG. A real bargain


----------



## DB Boyer

My genre-traversing collection of flash fiction is available for 99-cents:

_A Tasting of Thistles: A Collection of Brief Tales_

http://www.amazon.com/Tasting-Thistles-Collection-Brief-ebook/dp/B0089H5X2Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339513822&sr=1-1&keywords=a+tasting+of+thistles

I'd really appreciate anyone giving it a "look inside". Thanks!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck, Dennis.


----------



## Jedidiah

My epic fantasy is now available for just $0.99
Click the link below to learn more.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Jed.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Introducing my new epic fantasy short story, The Fall of Ithar. Good for readers who like their fantasy where heroes and villians are larger than life.


----------



## Ann Herrick

_The Farewell Season_ is only 99 cents. Cheaper by a penny! 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Farewell-Season-ebook/dp/B0051VU34G/

(or click on cover below)

A story of how love endures and love heals. 
Eric and Glynnie go from butting heads to grudging friendship to something more...
Eric used to think he'd live forever, but not any more. 
As football season starts, he hopes he can live normally again after the death of his father, but his refusal to face his grief results in anger at his coach, fights with his sister, resenting added responsibilities, and disillusionment with football. It takes a special relationship with Glynnie, who is dealing with the divorce of her parents, to open his heart to love again, see he is angry with his father for dying and the way to get through grief is by grieving.


----------



## Alpha72

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Introducing my new epic fantasy short story, The Fall of Ithar. Good for readers who like their fantasy where heroes and villians are larger than life.


This looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Alpha72 said:


> This looks pretty awesome.


Thanks! Hopefully readers will check it out to see if the book is as good as its cover.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Hope so, Kev. It does look fantastic.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Carl Ashmore said:


> Hope so, Kev. It does look fantastic.


I appreciate the good wishes, Carl. Cheers.


----------



## PhoenixS

A group of KBers have a 99c promo going on through *June 14. * 

You can find all the books in the promo on our special Amazon sale page at http://amzn.to/LJmGeO


----------



## Carl Ashmore

It's a pleasure, Kev.

And Phoenix, that's a great idea. Good for you. I'm sure it will be a huge success.


----------



## RuthNestvold

My Arthurian fantasy _Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur_ is only 99c until Friday!



http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Arthur-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

For the price of a truce, Yseult is sent to a world where magic is dying - to marry the father of the man she loves.

Marcus's son Drystan would have saved her from a loveless marriage, but with her relatives being held hostage, Yseult cannot endanger them and must go through with the wedding. The tragic love story of Yseult and Drystan plays out against the backdrop of a violent world threatening to descend into the Dark Ages - only Arthur's battles to push back the Saxon hordes can save what is left of civilization. With her background, Yseult could act as a bridge between the old age and the new - but will the price be too high?

And the second novel in the series, Shadow of Stone, is FREE today!



http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/


----------



## PhoenixS

*12 BOOKS FROM STEEL MAGNOLIA PRESS ** THURSDAY, JUNE 14 ** * 
Note: Some titles will revert to regular price on June 15. Others may still be 99 cents. Check our link!


     By Jennifer Blake

Historical Romance
Novella: *NEW RELEASE*

An impending marriage, twin brothers, and a choice fueled by stormy passion. 
[td] [/td]

[td]By Jennifer Blake

Contemporary Romance
Novella

An extravagant honeymoon suite, a rented groom and an ex-fiance one room over.[/td][td] [/td]
[td]By Jennifer Blake

Historical Romance
Novella

A legendary duelist. A magnificent panther. Which is more dangerous to shy Anne-Marie?[/td][td] [/td]
[td]By Jennifer Blake

Paranormal Romance
Novella

Magic and deadly desire conspire in historic New Orleans. [/td][td] [/td]
[td]By Tamelia Tumlin

Contemporary Fantasy
Romance - Novella

Dragons, sorcery, plus a city - and a heart - on fire.  
[/td][td] [/td]
[td]By Tamelia Tumlin

Contemporary Romance
Category-Length Novel

Hot and sexy meets cool and sassy when Sophie's secret threatens to turn a playboy's life upside down. 
[/td]


[tr][td] [/td][/tr]
[tr][td][/td][td] [/td]
[td][/td][td] [/td]
[td][/td][td] [/td]
[td][/td][td] [/td]
[td][/td][td] [/td]
[td][/td][td] [/td]

[/tr]

[tr][td]By Lindy Corbin

Regency Romance
Novella

The palm reader spoke of two paths. Would one lead Juliet to her gypsy husband?[/td][td] [/td]
[td]By Phoenix Sullivan

SF Medical Thriller
Novel

10,000 years ago a pandemic wiped out
much of the world.
It's back.[/td][td] [/td]
[td]By Phoenix Sullivan

Pets & Memoir
Novella Length

A charming, insightful coming-of-age story for anyone who's ever had a pet or a dream.
[/td][td] [/td]
[td]Edited by Phoenix Sullivan

Mainstream/Speculative
18 stories, 18 authors

Echoes of yesterday touch the lives of ordinary people in extraordinary ways.

[/td][td] [/td]
[td]By C.L. Daniels

Fantasy
2 Short Stories

A firemage in search of a familiar. A beast in search of a purpose.  
[/td][td] [/td]

[td]By Phoenix Sullivan

Arthurian Fantasy
Novel

Is she chattel, consort or queen?
(For mature readers)
[/td][td] [/td]
[/tr]
​


----------



## PhoenixS

Thank you, Carl! (In fact, I liked the idea so much myself, I'm concurrently running a second promo too .)


----------



## James Everington

The Shelter is a horror novella for 99c










"...the book manages to balance that precarious line between real and supernatural horror. The story is, for the most part, grounded in the real, but there is that ever present 'what if' that you simply can't ignore." (from review on Hail Horrors, Hail site)


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Then well done you, Phoenix. 

And best of luck with it James.


----------



## AmberC

*Today only* 99 cents!

Jack and Djinn: See book trailer here: http://youtu.be/XjtzPGR74VU

Buy it here:

http://www.amazon.com/Jack-Djinn-Houri-Legends-ebook/dp/B0085H8DJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339788937&sr=1-1&keywords=jack+and+djinn

Thanks!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Sweetapple.


----------



## 1923

*1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader*








http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339939716&sr=1-1&keywords=1923+a+memoir

_To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real._


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Harry. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Just released my $.99 short story ~ SPELLING V

http://www.amazon.com/Spelling-V-ebook/dp/B0088K9UOG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340164912&sr=1-1&keywords=Spelling+v

Life is a game. For some of us, while growing up and learning how to play the game, winning becomes an obsession. Veronica and Bobby, referred to as "fire and gas," have a special bond that makes them more than your typical competitors in the game of life.

Having volatile tempers, the couple faces the trials of childhood, including a bloody double homicide. Suspicions flourish as they become adults and struggle to live with the consequences of their choices.

You don't choose who you love. You do choose who you kill.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm just dipping my toes back into the Kindleboards pool...and the water feels fine! 

I've put His Wife for a While on sale for 99 cents / £0.77 just through today.

His Wife for a While in the US Store: http://amzn.to/wi6NWr

His Wife for a While in the UK Store: http://amzn.to/yFnk0w


----------



## jayefrances

Hope you'll check out my two *99 cent kindle eBooks*!

*"The Possibilities of Amy" * is a coming-of-age romance about David, a high school senior, who has to choose between his new love interest, a transfer student named Amy, and aligning with his scheming buddies, who are plotting to see who can be the first to have his way with her.

Here's a synopsis:

Amy is the ultimate trophy girl-gorgeous face, killer body, and a vivacious personality. But there's something else about her, something that makes her even more special. Amy is new. A transfer student from out of state, she's starting her senior year without knowing a soul. And that means she's up for grabs, available.

Infatuated from the moment he sees her, David is determined to meet Amy, and if the fates are willing, to spend the rest of his life with her. But his shyness prevents him from approaching her-until his friends devise a contest to determine who will be the first to prove their manhood by seducing her.

Here's the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Possibilities-of-Amy-ebook/dp/B007LPVXIA/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332085581&sr=8-1-fkmr0

*"The Cruise-All That Glitters" * is an adult romantic comedy about Dean, who is taking his first cruise, hoping to find a boatload of beautiful women to have his way with . . .

Here's a synopsis:

It's love on the high seas for Dean, a thirty-something bachelor taking his first cruise, hoping for a shipboard romance. On the prowl for the elusive hard-body, he quickly becomes disillusioned, wondering if his expectation of a boatload of beautiful sea nymphs is something found only in travel brochures.

Until he meets Angel.

She is the girl of his dreams, brought to life as a bewitching goddess, ready to engage in every sensual delight. Quickly lured into submission by Angel's seductive charms, Dean is ready to surrender his heart and soul to this provocative beauty.

Until he meets Marcie . . .

Here's the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Cruise-That-Glitters-ebook/dp/B0081IST8S/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336568258&sr=1-3

Thank you for taking a look!
Jaye Frances
www.jayefrances.com
http://blog.jayefrances.com
http://www.facebook.com/jayefrancesauthor


----------



## Mike Player

Thanks for adding this thread!
99 cent comedy suspense thriller..

Teens learn the dark side of viral video fame.
"Viral - The Story of the Milkshake Girl."

Who doesn't want to laugh this summer? 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088P5HWU


----------



## RogerWeston

The Recruiter 
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Ex-assassin betrayed by employer.

The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Wife of assassin becomes target.

"...the assassin with a conscience and a heart."


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The companion book to the Red Cross of Gold series written with YA audiences in mind is only $.99 at amazon.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cross Council, anthology with some familiar characters, unusual twists, fantasy, paranormal romance along with a bit of romantic sci-fi by Maureen A. Miller, Trish Lamoree and Brendan Carroll is only a dollar at Amazon.

I'm honored to be featured along with these two lovely ladies and talented authors.

A fun read for the summer and CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP, too.


----------



## KaryE

I'm trying $.99 on this short story to see if it makes a difference from $1.49.

For Tomorrow We Diet (a humor / horror short-short)

_Merry couldn't believe her luck when she discovered a magic tea that would grant her deepest desire. In fact, the only problem she could think of was figuring out how quickly to drink it. Could a perfect life be just a few sips away?
_
Length: 2,000 words (short story)
Genre: light horror, dark humor, satire included


----------



## Paulhenke

A Million Tears is FREE to download today 23rd June. It got to #1 in its category the last two promotions. Amazon is great. The book is the first of a series of 4 following a family from Wales who emigrate to the USA in 1890. Lots of adventure and good historical background. http://amzn.to/LPJTQS


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Monique

Came across this on FB. Five Urban Fantasy books for 99c each from SM Reine, Kate Danley, Katie Salidas, Alex Owens and Kendall Grey

 Five Great Reads


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

99 cents can buy you something many people would die for, financial freedom. Did Everything But Think: D.E.B.T.


----------



## AnomalyMan

Hello Everyone, AnomalyMan here - UFO blogger at UFO Disclosure Countdown Clock - with my best selling 99 cent book called - The 2006 Chicago O'Hare UFO Incident - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081TIILA.

Tomorrow on June 27th I will have my new book about the Noosphere 9-11-2001 Anomaly for FREE - this one will blow your mind - http://www.amazon.com/Noosphere-9-11-2001-Anomaly-Heavy-ebook/dp/B008EO4GMW/ref=la_B008A1L2EY_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1340739222&sr=1-5

Thank You.


----------



## amiee_1990

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgM5SEoyR1s

http://www.amazon.com/Choices-We-Make-ebook/dp/B007VG8Z44

Bonjourno!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Recently dropped the prices down to 99 cents on my HCG and Quesadilla recipe books. Also, Touchdown Treats! is free til the end of June. It is full of great dip and cheese ball recipes. Just click on a cover in my signature to see the Amazon page.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Ann. I'm into Kindle recipe books at the moment.


----------



## intisark

Hi -

My YA Fantasy novel Thorn is free on Amazon today, and then will be priced at 99 cents. Thorn is a re-telling of the fairy tale "The Goose Girl" - with the addition of a thief lord, a sorceress, and some significant plot twists. Thorn doesn't shy away from serious issues, so I would recommend this for an older YA audience (about 15+), as well as adults.

Here's the blurb:

Princess Alyrra's strength lies in silence. Scorned by her family, she avoids the court, spending her time with servants. When her marriage is unexpectedly arranged with the prince of a powerful neighboring kingdom, Alyrra feels trapped. As the court celebrates her match, dark rumors spread about the unexplained deaths of the women of her new family. Alyrra begins her journey with mounting trepidation. Betrayed while traveling, she seizes an opportunity to start a life away from court.

Walking away from a prince whom she doesn't know should have been easy. But from the moment she sets eyes on him, Alyrra realizes that her freedom could cost him his life. Without any magical defense of her own, she is plunged into a lethal game of sorcery and deceit. Now Alyrra must decide whom she can trust and what she's willing to fight for-before her silence proves fatal.

Thorn is available here: http://www.amazon.com/Thorn-ebook/dp/B00869SADQ/

Additional reviews have been posted on GoodReads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13553459-thorn

Thanks for this chance to post about Thorn!

Intisar


----------



## planet99pub

Just posted about our 7 new titles all for 99 cents. There's YA, Sci-Fi, Literary, and Romance/Erotica to choose from.

[URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,118780.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,118780.0.html[/url]


----------



## Whirlochre Kindling On Up

I have two breezy reads over at Amazon, both priced at 75p/99c

If you're into scifi/fantasy, maybe you'd like to check them out.

The very nice people over at http://futurefire.net/ have generously reviewed the first title here: http://reviews.futurefire.net/2012/06/whitmore-broken-vacuum-cleaner.html.

They say, "this is pop-culture-referential, silly-macabre stuff. It slides snugly into the spoon of fantastical pulp fiction and goes down a treat."

And also - "it's not often I actively giggle out loud. I did for this one."

My Amazon page is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steve-Whitmore/e/B0082TENDG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


In the US, it's here: http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Whitmore/e/B0082TENDG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks whirl


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

A great tale for a great price. You can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Kevis. And can I say that 'The Time Hunters' is now .99 cents. It's in the top 70 best reviewed kindle books in the UK.x


----------



## Guest

*Crystal Shade summer sale (Jun 25 - July . 80% OFF, $0.99.*
*Amazon US, Amazon UK, Amazon DE, Amazon IT, Amazon FR, Amazon ES*

*Note:* Please be advised that Crystal Shade is not a fast and easy mainstream read, but a slower-paced, detailed, descriptive and complex tale. If you don't like non-mainstream and / or harder reads, please do not buy Crystal Shade.

Review snippets;
"Reading Crystal Shade was both an adventure into a complex world of angels and a thoughtful beautifully written work of art. Seldom do I find a young adult novel with both a good story which will capture the hearts of its readers presented with language that will challenge and entrance the reader. This author has done both. In fact I was so captivated by the story I read it three times." - Karen Doering, Parent's Little Black Book

"This book is a change from everything I've read recently. The story itself unfolds more gently, the action moving at a slower pace most of the time. The writing is beautiful. Elegant, even." - Rebecca McKinnon, The Crooked Word

"Beautiful writing. A story line that is well thought out." - David Allan, Tumbling Books

"Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 is beautifully written with detailed descriptions of both the people and the world they inhabit. An intriguing and complex fantasy novel which will leave you breathlessly anticipating the next Volume." - Star, Bibliophilic Book Blog

"A detailed, descriptive and imaginative fantasy story." - Krista Burnbright, Cubicle Blindness

"The concept is not like anything I have read before which is very refreshing these days! Crystal Shade is beautifully written with an almost historical feel to the book. The writing style is, in my opinion, more complex than other YA writers I have read." - Amy, Following the Reader


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Istvan.


----------



## DavidFWeisman

Add me to the list, though not necessarily forever. My book is 99c for an extended July Fourth sale.

Brett Johnson pursues a hive mind across a galaxy, determined to destroy it. Then he falls in love with a woman who may already be part of it.


----------



## AN Patel

Mine is 99 cents only until July 8.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, David.

And can I just 'The Time Hunters' is now .99 cents.


----------



## Graeme Reynolds

My highly acclaimed werewolf novel, High Moor is available for $0.99 today only.

You can get it at http://www.amazon.com/High-Moor-ebook/dp/B0068NOYM8















When John Simpson hears of a bizarre animal attack in his old home town of High Moor, it stirs memories of a long forgotten horror. John knows the truth. A werewolf stalks the town once more, and on the night of the next full moon, the killing will begin again. He should know. He survived a werewolf attack in 1986, during the worst year of his life.

It's 1986 and the town is gripped in terror after the mutilated corpse of a young boy is found in the woods. When Sergeant Steven Wilkinson begins an investigation, with the help of a specialist hunter, he soon realises that this is no ordinary animal attack. Werewolves are real, and the trail of bodies is just beginning, with young John and his friends smack in the middle of it.

Twenty years later, John returns to High Moor. The latest attack involved one of his childhood enemies, but there's more going on than meets the eye. The consequences of his past actions, the reappearance of an old flame and a dying man who will either save or damn him, are the least of his problems. The night of the full moon is approaching and time is running out.

But how can he hope to stop a werewolf, when every full moon he transforms into a bloodthirsty monster himself?

"Graeme Reynolds has written a real-deal werewolf story. In these dull days of nice, friendly lycanthropes, it is refreshing to see some brutality and animal instincts in what is a very fine British horror novel. Reynolds draws vivid pictures with words. His descriptions of High Moor the town is excellent, portraying an area in decay, one that suffered during the 1980s, and has yet to recover into the 21st century. The transformation scenes, where humans become wolves, are brilliantly done, and you can feel every crack of bone, every tear of flesh. High Moor is a worthy addition to the werewolf canon. *- Thomas Emson, Author of Maneater, Prey, Skarlet, Krimson, Zombie Britannica*"

Ripe for a film or TV adaptation and left open for a sequel, High Moor is an excellent example of great British writing that deserves to be read. *- Starburst Magazine. 9/10*

If you're craving some good werewolf action with well-developed characters and a fantastic plot, skip the Hollywood films and go straight for this electrifying novel, which is far more entertaining.* - Hellnotes.com*

Graeme Reynolds has written a captivating, action packed, this-should-be-a-movie werewolf novel in High Moor and if this is going to be a series of some sort, count me in for the ride. It should be a fun one. *- Horrortalk.com*

This is an action filled horror novel that also has fully realized characters; the fact that Reynolds brings the characters to life so well just adds to the terror you feel as a reader. *- The Horrifically Horrifying Horror Blog*

It takes a writer of tremendous skill to imbue a an action packed novel with as much depth, as is displayed here. This book was a joy to read, not just for its ability to transport me back to a time gone by, but also because it is so well written. If this is the level of writing Graeme is capable of producing in a début novel, then I for one cannot wait for his next novel. *- Gingernuts of Horror*


----------



## RogerWeston

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thansk Roger and Graeme.


----------



## Phil Berry

12 short stories. Tales of hazard and fate from around the world.

Recent feedback - 
*'It was all supposition' * - 'This is subtle writing, which focuses in and captures the small detail and nuance of the situation in well-observed ways, particularly about the public and private spheres of the married couple, as seen in their intimate bedroom conversation. I liked the way too, that the narrator's discomfort in the restaurant is captured, along with his sensitivity at an emotional situation he struggles to understand. I enjoyed this story...'

*Stromboli* - 'The second story I loved, from the light and tight descriptions of the four characters and their environment to the will-they-won't-they romance which is ultimately rendered almost meaningless by the tragic end.'
Only 99c.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with them, Phil. It's a difficult genre to sell but the Kindle is a perfect medium for them.


----------



## godchild

Hello. My name is Christine Schrader and I wrote a Christian romance titled "Mercy's Revenge." It sells for 99 cents.

When Mercy Collins finds his sister in advanced labor and learns that her husband, Jim Ackerman, walked out on her and caused her death, he vows revenge against everything that Jim holds dear to him. Mercy is attracted to Jim's sister, Billy Jean, but resists the feelings because he thinks that any romantic notions are a desecration to Carol's memory.

Jim's descent into the drug culture causes loss to both families. This is a story of hatred, loss, revenge, love and forgiveness. Can love and forgiveness triumph over revenge and anger?

As of today, my Ebook has been downloaded about 390 times. I hope that everyone is enjoying the read. My author page is:

http://www.amazon.com/Mercys-Revenge-ebook/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342034744&sr=1-1


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Christine.


----------



## RaineThomas

The award-winning first book in my Daughters of Saraqael Trilogy, _Becoming_, is now available for 99₵.

Ancient gods, avenging angels and other beings of myth and legend all have one thing in common: they exist. They're called Estilorians. Amber Hopkins is one of them&#8230;well, half of one, anyway. If only she knew it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Raine.


----------



## Tacie Graves

This is a great idea! I'd like to jump in and say that Making Mina is up right now for that magic 99 cents! It's a short erotic romance (~30 pages) and introduces characters I am bringing back in a sequel, hopefully at the end of the month.

Hop over and take a look! Making Mina: The Best Revenge

Thanks!


----------



## ninapost

My debut novel, THE LAST CONDO BOARD OF THE APOCALYPSE -- a humorous (and odd) urban fantasy -- has been reduced to .99 to promote my latest book.

When hundreds of fallen angels and dimension-hopping monsters take over a highrise condo building, a down-on-her-luck bounty hunter must team up with an unlikely group of allies to prevent the apocalypse.

www.amazon.com/Last-Condo-Board-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B007F22RU2/


----------



## ninapost

ninapost said:


> My debut novel, THE LAST CONDO BOARD OF THE APOCALYPSE -- a humorous (and odd) urban fantasy -- has been reduced to .99 to promote my latest book.
> 
> When hundreds of fallen angels and dimension-hopping monsters take over a highrise condo building, a down-on-her-luck bounty hunter must team up with an unlikely group of allies to prevent the apocalypse.
> 
> www.amazon.com/Last-Condo-Board-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B007F22RU2/


By the way, here's the cover:


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 100,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.)

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

Tea to Go (Sixth Book in the Tea Series) - Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear.

Summer Tea (Seventh Book in the Tea Series) - Cara has lost count of which three she's in. She's pretty sure the pregnancy three ended with Jovana's daughter-in-law becoming pregnant. Not sure where she stands in the mystery count. But it's a whole other count that she's worried about. As if that weren't enough to worry about it looks like she's going to have to empty the trunk that Bernie left her to see if there really is a mystery that needs to be solved. That not only ruins her plans to open one small gift at a time - for a lifetime - but worse, Teagan gets her way. One of life's biggest lessons is perspective. Your perspective can change in a heartbeat. Cara is learning that life lesson the hard way.

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila


----------



## Rachel Hanna

My young adult novella is The Final Mission and is available for 99 cents!










http://www.amazon.com/Final-Mission-Servatore-Series-ebook/dp/B0086G31MO


----------



## dhnevins

Hi everyone,

For the month of July, my book, *Wormwood*, is available for only *$1.00* at Smashwords.

Upon checkout, use coupon code SSW75 
Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91587

A short blurb about *Wormwood*:
"Love, catastrophe and angels at war. All in the face of Armageddon. Nevins' novel dives into a journey befitting its laudable female protagonist... with zeal and no reservations." *- Kirkus Reviews*
Wormwood by D. H. Nevins is a post-apocalyptic thriller you'll never forget. Against a devastated landscape, a legion of one hundred fierce half-angels is hell bent on purging the Earth of all humans. But one of them, the tormented Tiamat Wormwood, struggles against his mission, and when he rescues a beautiful woman named Kali, he finds the attraction as troubling as it is miraculous. Can Kali trust the one creature who could be responsible for her ultimate demise? Beautifully written and excitingly told, Wormwood creates a world that is as strange as it is compelling. Filled with brilliantly executed twists and turns on every page that are guaranteed to keep you guessing, Wormwood is one of the most exciting debuts of the year.


----------



## 1923

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip 99 cents
*










http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1342469571&sr=1-1&keywords=Hamburg+1947

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

One of the most worthwhile features of Hamburg 1947: a place for the heart to kip is its portrayal of life as a member of an occupying force in a conquered city... his descriptions of the devastated city have an unforgettable lyric beauty.-Indie E-Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review_


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Nice cover, Nina.

Best of luck dh and 1923

Carl


----------



## iankez

My book, Journeys of Wonder: Volume 1, is available for 99 cents on Kindle:









www.journeysofwonder.com
http://www.amazon.com/Journeys-Wonder-Volume-1-ebook/dp/B0088Q0YC2

Journeys of Wonder Volume 1 is the first in an ongoing series of genre fiction. This first volume features 5 chilling tales from 3 different authors. Volume 2 is due out this fall!

Featured in this first volume:

The Door: Six people are stuck in a room with no memory of how they got there while a fear of the unknown keeps them from opening the only exit they have.

Blackout: A terrifying tale of a young woman whose memory is shattered and a creepy neighbor who is not all that he seems.

Infinity: Two brothers, forced to travel through time to save the world from an unspeakable evil, have little idea of what they have actually gotten themselves into.

Eye of the Wolf: A young girl struggles against the power of the full moon as she tries to hide her deadly secret from her family.

Afterdeath: In a future where our journey beyond death is no longer a mystery, the promise of eternal love waits, unless you break the rules.


----------



## RogerWeston

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## Anna K

My paranormal YA takes place in London. I am running a 99 cent Olympics Sale for the duration of the games- July 27-August 12. Wings of Shadow is normally priced at $3.99.

amazon.com



amazon.co.uk

Wings of Shadow (The Underground Trilogy)


----------



## Tony Richards

This little collection (one of my personal favorites on Kindle) just got its first review ... four-star rating, five-star praise.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Congrats, Tony.


----------



## Lissie

My latest book is now on sale for 99c

They say you should write the book you want to read. Well when I was trying to format my travel books I needed this one! So I wrote it


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Excellent idea, Lissie.x


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge, a Christian romance by Christine Schrader. Sells for .99 cents on Amazon.

A warm breeze blew the girl's dark curly hair across her face. She pushed the stray strands back as she continued jogging across the uneven sod. The ground had been plowed for a spring planting of corn. The air had a clean, fresh smell. She embraced the day joyfully; glad that winter was finally over. She looked over her shoulder at the large commercial greenhouse in the open field behind her home. She felt a surge of pride. The greenhouse had been a dream of hers since childhood. She looked away from the greenhouse and continued her workout, though she hardly needed it. At twenty-three she was healthy and fashionable thin.

A small brown and white female collie yapped at her heels, until a surprised squirrel provided a more challenging pastime. Sandy ran off toward the woods barking furiously.

Amused, the athletic girl watched her dog pursue the scampering prey. Without warning her right foot got caught in a hidden tree root uncovered by the plow. It brought her up short and pitched her forward. She fell hard and twisted her ankle. She involuntarily cried out as the pain shot through her foot. She sighed and rolled to a sitting position, clutching her injured foot in both hands. Her ankle throbbed.

Sandy stopped to watch her mistress momentarily, until the squirrel darted into the underbrush. Instantly, Sandy continued the chase.

The girl watched the dog disappear into the cluster of trees and did not notice the man approach until he spoke.

"Well! Well! What have we here?" Mercy asked, stepping from a line of fir trees that constituted a boundary between the farms, fascinated by the lovely, oval face that pivoted around to stare up at him through startled, violet eyes. "Are you real or an apparition sent to keep me from being bored in this God forsaken place?" His dark eyes sparkled with amusement, before concern brought him to her side.

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm a flesh and blood girl."

"Oh...I'm not disappointed, I assure you," the stranger retorted, stooping to remove the ever tightening tennis shoe from the swelling foot. "What happened?"

Billy winced when he pulled off the tennis shoe. "My foot got caught in a tree root. I wasn't watching where I was going. My dog distracted me."

"Who are you?" she asked warily, studying her rescuer. He didn't look like one of those pesky hunters her father kept running off the place.

"I'm Mercy Collins. I'm renting the Peterson Farm." He nodded his head toward the house hidden by the thicket of pine trees. He gazed into the depths of her velvety eyes, noting the curious sweep of her thick lashes. "And who are you, little one?"

"I'm not a child," she retorted indignantly, her lips forming a slight pout. "I'm Billy Jean Ackerman and I own the nursery and landscaping business next door." She nodded her head in the direction of the large greenhouse.

Mercy flinched like he'd been hit; dropping her injured foot as if the touch of it burned his hand. Billy...a girl? It wasn't fair. Why should Jim have a living sister; one so beautiful and so vibrant, while Carol lay in a lonely grave?

Billy moaned when her injured foot struck the ground. She missed the cruel twist of his lips and the smoldering fire in the dark brown eyes that examined her closely. "What's the matter? You sit on a brier or something?" Billy quipped, half-angry at his carelessness. Her foot ached.

"Billy Ackerman," he echoed, ignoring the barb. An unexpected urge to spoil her, to crush her innocence consumed him with a burning passion. He fought against the urge. He unconsciously clenched his fist. With the same control that he exercised at a merger or confrontation with an opponent, he veiled his contempt neatly behind a stiff smile.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Modern Day Parables and Dreams by Thomas and Christine Schrader. This book sells on Amazon for .99 cents.

Two cars were speeding down the highway, each partially on the wrong side of the road. Both vehicles were left of center. They came to a turn and ran into each other. One automobile was a high priced vehicle and the other one was an older model.

After the accident, one man said, "I am sorry I was left of center and hit you."

The other man lied and told the policeman, "I was riding along on my side of the road and he hit me."

The Lord asked, "Which one owned up to it and told the truth?"

Tom thought about it. He tried to figure it out. The rich man probably lied because the rich usually won't own up to anything. They usually hire a lawyer and buy their way out. On the other hand, a poor man might want to sue and get money.

The Lord said in a still, small voice, "That is true. When you have money, some people want to get it by being mean or by being nice.
" 
Tom finally said he did not know which man told the truth.

The Lord replied, "The Christian is the honest person and told the truth."

Conclusion: The answer was not between the rich and poor. The answer was the Christian, who can be either rich or poor.

http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Day-Parables-Dreams-ebook/dp/B007CJV3Y4/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344638290&sr=1-2


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

New release--on sale for 99 cents thru the weekend. Supernal Stories--a collection of stories and articles based on my experiences as a Reiki therapist and other extrasensory moments. http://amzn.to/NJ6OK6










Have a great weekend--
Dana Taylor


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thansk God and Dana. Best of luck with them


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Meme is on sale for $.99 today.



As the world goes mad around him a brain damaged soldier must protect a group of mental patients who may now be the sanest people left on Earth.
A survival horror novella - 36,943 words


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Joey.


----------



## John A. A. Logan

"8 Award-Winning Books for $8" 27-28 August only
http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2012/08/27/8-award-winning-books-for-8-win-a-50-amazon-gift-card/
http://digitalbooktoday.com/2012/08/27/best-of-the-independent-ebook-awards-on-sale-for-0-99-on-827-828/


----------



## Matt Valenti

Follow a Tea Partier named "Ed the Electrician" as he travels through Hades in search of the spirit of Ronald Reagan.

"I kid you not, made me laugh out loud . . . by the time the book reaches its climax - a dramatic debate between Reagan and FDR over which should return to life and re-assume the presidency - I couldn't stop reading. . . . No one can say this book isn't funny." Liz Ellor, O43


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Matt and John.


----------



## banana_the_poet

Number One UK Kindle Poetry Bestseller 
Number One US Amazon Parodies: Hot New Release (in July) 
Fifty Shades of Blue - the trilogy

99c/77p - Humor/Parody/Poetry (but please don't hold that against it)

Here is the cartoon version of the first poem in the trilogy with me doing the voices.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## garethmottram

Thanks for setting up the thread. Here's my 99c _masterwork_

 What if vampires and werewolves were just a centuries old cover story for something much, much worse...

Jason Willow is packed full of hard-hitting martial arts and gun action, suspense and tightly controlled powers. Family, friends and enemies are embroiled in complicated relationships as they lead us through the high-octane action sequences. This modern-day story plays out over such locations as a remote Scottish island, a high-tech abbey stronghold, a gang-controlled school and a hellish brewery town lost deep in the Yorkshire moors.

I've got some great reviews from Amazon's Breakthrough Novel Awards and readers and the sequel is out in September 2012. Here's a link for some top movie tracks and location photos that have inspired me... 




Hope you like it.


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Modern Day Parables and Dreams by Thomas and Christine Schrader. This book sells on Amazon for .99 cents.

Two cars were speeding down the highway, each partially on the wrong side of the road. Both vehicles were left of center. They came to a turn and ran into each other. One automobile was a high priced vehicle and the other one was an older model.

After the accident, one man said, "I am sorry I was left of center and hit you."

The other man lied and told the policeman, "I was riding along on my side of the road and he hit me."

The Lord asked, "Which one owned up to it and told the truth?"

Tom thought about it. He tried to figure it out. The rich man probably lied because the rich usually won't own up to anything. They usually hire a lawyer and buy their way out. On the other hand, a poor man might want to sue and get money.

The Lord said in a still, small voice, "That is true. When you have money, some people want to get it by being mean or by being nice."

Tom finally said he did not know which man told the truth.

The Lord replied, "The Christian is the honest person and told the truth."

Conclusion: The answer was not between the rich and poor. The answer was the Christian, who can be either rich or poor.

http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Day-Parables-Dreams-ebook/dp/B007CJV3Y4/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344638290&sr=1-2


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge, a Christian romance by Christine Schrader. Sells for .99 cents on Amazon.

A warm breeze blew the girl's dark curly hair across her face. She pushed the stray strands back as she continued jogging across the uneven sod. The ground had been plowed for a spring planting of corn. The air had a clean, fresh smell. She embraced the day joyfully; glad that winter was finally over. She looked over her shoulder at the large commercial greenhouse in the open field behind her home. She felt a surge of pride. The greenhouse had been a dream of hers since childhood. She looked away from the greenhouse and continued her workout, though she hardly needed it. At twenty-three she was healthy and fashionable thin.

A small brown and white female collie yapped at her heels, until a surprised squirrel provided a more challenging pastime. Sandy ran off toward the woods barking furiously.

Amused, the athletic girl watched her dog pursue the scampering prey. Without warning her right foot got caught in a hidden tree root uncovered by the plow. It brought her up short and pitched her forward. She fell hard and twisted her ankle. She involuntarily cried out as the pain shot through her foot. She sighed and rolled to a sitting position, clutching her injured foot in both hands. Her ankle throbbed.

Sandy stopped to watch her mistress momentarily, until the squirrel darted into the underbrush. Instantly, Sandy continued the chase.

The girl watched the dog disappear into the cluster of trees and did not notice the man approach until he spoke.

"Well! Well! What have we here?" Mercy asked, stepping from a line of fir trees that constituted a boundary between the farms, fascinated by the lovely, oval face that pivoted around to stare up at him through startled, violet eyes. "Are you real or an apparition sent to keep me from being bored in this God forsaken place?" His dark eyes sparkled with amusement, before concern brought him to her side.

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm a flesh and blood girl."

"Oh...I'm not disappointed, I assure you," the stranger retorted, stooping to remove the ever tightening tennis shoe from the swelling foot. "What happened?"

Billy winced when he pulled off the tennis shoe. "My foot got caught in a tree root. I wasn't watching where I was going. My dog distracted me."

"Who are you?" she asked warily, studying her rescuer. He didn't look like one of those pesky hunters her father kept running off the place.

"I'm Mercy Collins. I'm renting the Peterson Farm." He nodded his head toward the house hidden by the thicket of pine trees. He gazed into the depths of her velvety eyes, noting the curious sweep of her thick lashes. "And who are you, little one?"

"I'm not a child," she retorted indignantly, her lips forming a slight pout. "I'm Billy Jean Ackerman and I own the nursery and landscaping business next door." She nodded her head in the direction of the large greenhouse.

Mercy flinched like he'd been hit; dropping her injured foot as if the touch of it burned his hand. Billy...a girl? It wasn't fair. Why should Jim have a living sister; one so beautiful and so vibrant, while Carol lay in a lonely grave?

Billy moaned when her injured foot struck the ground. She missed the cruel twist of his lips and the smoldering fire in the dark brown eyes that examined her closely. "What's the matter? You sit on a brier or something?" Billy quipped, half-angry at his carelessness. Her foot ached.

"Billy Ackerman," he echoed, ignoring the barb. An unexpected urge to spoil her, to crush her innocence consumed him with a burning passion. He fought against the urge. He unconsciously clenched his fist. With the same control that he exercised at a merger or confrontation with an opponent, he veiled his contempt neatly behind a stiff smile.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## Craig

Just out today, "A Time for Poncey - And other Stories out of Skullbone" : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094O49T6

Southern Gothic writing in the classic tradition of William Faulkner and Flannery O'Connor, these stories take a scalpel to life and what we expect of it, with a generous dose of metaphysical themes and seasoned with wit.

"Fears and ambitions tangled together in his mind until he no longer knew what to desire, what there was in the world - good or ill, or that born of whatever twisted conspiracy is struck between the two - worth the price of his heart." Life follows a mysterious path for Poncey S. Muldoon, as he finds a treasure buried since the Civil War &#8230; as his dog Judas helps teach town bully Bobby Roach a lesson &#8230; as his best friend Marlin MacLenoly adopts a stray peacock that barely escaped becoming an entrée at a failing restaurant. For residents of the small Southern town of Skullbone, the days unfold in always fascinating and always pointless ways through these entertaining and insightful stories.

"A Time for Poncey, And other Stories out of Skullbone" is an episodic collection of short stories in the Southern Gothic style. Here the reader will find hints of James Joyce's "Ulysses" and James Thurber's "Secret Life of Walter Mitty," but even more so Solomon's writings in Ecclesiastes. The stories treat the questions of vanity and suffering, life and death, love and passion with empathetic humor, and will leave the reader thinking for days after the reading is done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reduced to .99 for a short time.



1927 - Howard Jenkins is a history professor, immersed in the medieval world, in love with the past. His younger brother, Reginald, is a ne'er do well who plays at being a student to please their parents. When Reginald's gambling debts involve Howard in a bootlegging operation, Howard is blasted out of his secure academic world. Howard's only question now is, what would Robin Hood do?

The one good thing to come out of this dreadful situation is Madge Rhodes, a lovely, young widow who Howard has decided to court. However, Madge's cousin, Maisie, a flirty little jazz baby, has ideas of her own about Howard.


----------



## HillaryRSmith

I am a 17-year-old highschool student and I've recently self-published my young adult novel, _Nebraska Tea_, as an ebook for 99 cents on Amazon (and Barnes & Noble, Smashwords, Apple, and Sony).

Here's a brief blurb:
Boys. Mean girls. Self-image. Divorces. Cannibals in Scotland.
These are just a few of the things Rebecca Lorenton worries about on a daily basis. She's your average teenage girl-a little too average, in her opinion. But Rebecca dreams of escaping her small Nebraska town and traveling through Europe. When her grandmother unexpectedly gives her family a Christmas trip to London, Rebecca is thrilled. She revels in the beauty and excitement of the city, and even meets a boy with an adorable accent who makes her cheeks turn pinker than her mom's favorite lipstick. However, danger lurks around the corner, and Rebecca's perfect trip may well turn out to be a perfect nightmare.

This YA novel details the hilarious, sarcastic musings and daily life of a teenage girl, but it also sheds light on the importance of overcoming insecurities and fear. A coming-of-age story at its heart, it explores the difficulty all teenage girls have in growing up.

Please check out my book! I'm happy to swap reviews, becuse I am in desperate need of them!

http://www.amazon.com/Nebraska-Tea-ebook/dp/B008O7BFGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346548102&sr=8-1&keywords=nebraska+tea


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Hillary, Nargles do exist  And your book sounds great


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir 99 cents
*
_It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review
_










http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_2

*To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.*


----------



## Charentaise

Hello Everyone.

I have 2 short stories currently on sale at $0.99 and *BOTH* include a *FREE* link to a downloadable MP3 audio recording of the book. You can put these recordings in the music file of your Kindle and listen them as you read - they are nicer to listen to than the robotic text-to-speech. You could also listen to them on other devices such as an MP3 player, iPod etc.

The Chosen
http://www.amazon.com/Sub-Prime-Includes-Audio-Book-ebook/dp/B0052N1XN8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347271695&sr=1-1&keywords=sub-prime

Sub-Prime
http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-Includes-Audio-Book-ebook/dp/B008MVXQ32/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347271737&sr=1-1&keywords=the+chosen+emma+calin


----------



## Lee44

Hi Everyone,

If working from your home is your goal, _Killer Work from Home Jobs: Fortune 500 & Legitimate Work at Home Jobs - How to Make Money Online from Home!_ will help. There are 200 companies that offer work at home, telecommuting or freelance opportunities. I have detailed each company to provide information on where they are headquartered, annual revenue information, if available, if they are a Fortune 100, 500 or 1000 company, any awards they have received, if they have a national or worldwide footprint and more.

I wanted to provide real jobs from real companies. It costs only $.99 for now.










Amazon.com Link​


----------



## Carl Ashmore

very useful, Lee


----------



## mattprazak

The Kindle Edition of my book is currently $0.99:
​


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Matt. Sounds very useful. I'm the father of a three year old so I'll take a look


----------



## mattprazak

Thanks.  I just noticed that the sidebar says you are located in England, so my book might not work as well for you due to my use of U.S. nutritional guidelines and units of measure.  If England uses different guidelines, the percentages could be quite different for certain nutrients (for example, recommendations for Vitamin C seem to vary a lot, depending on the source).  The general information is still largely appropriate, though.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, I don't think my book is available on Amazon's sites in other countries.  It shouldn't be too hard to open up the Kindle edition to wider distribution, as long as I have a disclaimer about the guidelines.

EDIT 2:  The Kindle Edition is now on amazon.co.uk.  It's interesting that Amazon UK has a separate Author *Central* site from Amazon US...

- Matt


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I would certainly open it up to wider distribution


----------



## A.S.K.

This book is about making Astrology as fun and simple as possible. $0.99 for kindle copies.

"How to Read Your Astrology Sign Compatibility for a Happy Career and Love Life"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RJWLV

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## clgordon

I'd like to offer up a 99-cent sci-fi short story: Soul Mates.

Steven has some serious trust issues and has done some serious drinking at the bar.

Emily, his girlfriend, has unknown whereabouts and won't respond to any of Steven's alcohol-fueled and accusatory texts.

George Packard, an ex-government engineer and fellow bar patron, claims to have the solution: a machine that promises to link the couple in a permanent, unconventional way.

Steven isn't sure that Emily will agree to his selfish designs. Though, if they truly are soul mates, Steven's sure he's allowed to take some liberties ...










http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Mates-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B008GE04EE


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck, CL and ASK.


----------



## Leslie_Messy

Too many choices! You all spend so much time on these, thanks for keeping them affordable!


----------



## Lee44

Thank you Carl.  Just figuring out how to find posts.  I've think I've got it now!


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 100,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment.)

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

Tea to Go (Sixth Book in the Tea Series) - Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear.

Summer Tea (Seventh Book in the Tea Series) - Cara has lost count of which three she's in. She's pretty sure the pregnancy three ended with Jovana's daughter-in-law becoming pregnant. Not sure where she stands in the mystery count. But it's a whole other count that she's worried about. As if that weren't enough to worry about it looks like she's going to have to empty the trunk that Bernie left her to see if there really is a mystery that needs to be solved. That not only ruins her plans to open one small gift at a time - for a lifetime - but worse, Teagan gets her way. One of life's biggest lessons is perspective. Your perspective can change in a heartbeat. Cara is learning that life lesson the hard way.

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila


----------



## avidbookworm

I'm currently reading poetry by Lloyd Horslen. His latest is offered free at the minute. I recommend it for poetry fans.

http://www.amazon.com/At-first-rain-fell-ebook/dp/B009EDXPZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348318779&sr=8-1&keywords=at+first+the+rain+fell

He has two other books on the kindle store.


----------



## vividumas

Soul Catcher (Dueling with the Devil)

*Soul Catcher Excerpt*

The growls and snarls inched closer. Angel's feet pounded the dirt, kicking up red dust all around her. The barren trees provided little sanctuary. Her heart and mind raced as she tried to think of her next move. The skies darkened above and thunder rumbled through the thick air. The air smelled of dampness.

How long had she been running? It seemed hours. Other than Noel, the other cadets were long gone ahead of her. Being human sucked when it came to supernatural warfare, but she refused to give up. Every day the class waited, watched, wondering when she was going to quit. Two of the others had already dropped out, and they were demons.

Noel passed Angel on the left, ducking through the low branches of the charred trees, cackling as he passed. Angel picked up her speed, her calves cramping and an ache developing in her side. She wanted to stop. Stopping meant quitting. Quitting was not an option. The hellish howls closed in on her.

Angel glanced over her shoulder and caught sight of one of the ugly beasts. It's long, rounded snout protruded from an enlarged head. Red eyes peered through the charred trees, scanning the landscape. A ridge of ivory spikes ran down the monster's back extending from each vertebra. The dog-like fiend pounded through the forest on powerful, muscular legs, which carried its compact body. Out running them wasn't going to work. She had to come up with another plan. Scanning the terrain in front of her, the only place to go was up. The trees disappeared into the grey clouds. If she could climb high enough, maybe she could wait them out. Or maybe they would go find another victim.

She lunged for the closest branch, leveraged her foot on the tree trunk, and boosted herself off the ground. It took all her strength to hoist her weight into the tree. As she reached for the second branch, three hounds pounced on the trunk, clawing at her dangling foot. The dark-haired one's razor sharp teeth nipped Angel's ankle. Stretching for the next limb, she stared down just in time to see the dagger like claws of the reddish colored beast rip into her calf.

Scurrying up the tree, she climbed higher until she was out of reach of the animals. Angel perched on one of the higher limbs, praying it could hold her weight. She clung to the trunk and observed the creatures clawing the burnt bark off the tree. Slowly, deliberately, a hound dug its sharp claws into the tree, using them like spikes, and began to maneuver its way to her.

Tremors quivered through Angel's body, almost causing her to lose her grip and fall. Thunder clapped and lightning flashed. Ominous clouds gathered overhead, growing darker as the hound drew nearer. The animal swiped at Angel's bleeding leg, barely missing as she jerked it onto the branch she sat on. Electricity hummed in the air. Angel felt the energy gathering about her, a strange, eerie sensation floating on top of her skin.

The hound's red eyes glowed as it stretched towards Angel, drooling from its mouth and snarling. Angel stood on the limb, grabbing for the one above her. As she pulled on the branch, it snapped in her hand. She wrapped her arms around the trunk to keep from falling. The beast snagged her ankle, jerking its head, trying to yank her from her perch. Lightning flashed through the sky, hitting its target-Angel.

Angel closed her eyes as the bolt of electricity hit. The pain she expected never came. Her body absorbed the energy and channeled it to the beast attached to her ankle. The smell of burning fur wafted to Angel's nostrils. The hound fell to the ground with a thud. The two other monsters sniffed its cohort and growled up at her. Angel redirected the remaining energy to the creatures below with deadly accuracy.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Avid. I'm always on the lookout for good poetry.


----------



## Suellen Smith

Hi Here's the synopsis for my *99¢* action/adventure romance novel: _*Champagne Romance*_

_*Champagne Romance  *_ is an action romance novel filled with conflict, humor and adventure. Troy Slater is used to action in business and in his personal life. Swan is not as sophisticated as she appears. She has always struggled with the Ugly Duckling image. Fate, steaming passion and romance bring them together. Sparks fly as jealousy and misunderstandings threaten to tear them apart.

Although Sassy Swan is from the world of modeling and glamour, she is afraid of macho men and intimate relations. Sexy, buff, hot-studded Troy has no such hang-ups. Fate has thrown them together on a crashed mountain top of the Colorado Rockies. It is not long before passion rages in the snug igloo of the 707's severed tail and threatens to melt their icy cooler, while the call of the wild northern wolf threatens their very existence.


I'm currently in the middle of my second action/adventure romance novel tentatively called: _*Platinum and Pearls*_


----------



## Carl Ashmore

SOunds like a great read for the adult reader, suellen. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Lee44

Lee44 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> If working from your home is your goal, _Killer Work from Home Jobs: Fortune 500 & Legitimate Work at Home Jobs - How to Make Money Online from Home!_ will help. There are 200 companies that offer work at home, telecommuting or freelance opportunities. I have detailed each company to provide information on where they are headquartered, annual revenue information, if available, if they are a Fortune 100, 500 or 1000 company, any awards they have received, if they have a national or worldwide footprint and more.
> 
> I wanted to provide real jobs from real companies. It costs only $.99 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com Link​


FYI "Killer Work from Home Jobs: 200 Fortune 500 & Legitimate Work at Home Jobs" is moving over to the FREE download zone for tomorrow, October 1st, for 24 hours. Starting 12:00a PST


----------



## Casper Parks

*Ages Past is eccentric science fiction, laying it between the lines.*




*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

*Imagine a time

When all human races had never warred between themselves.

The only pursuits in life, spiritual wisdom, creativity, a quest for knowledge

Imagine

A Cold blooded Coalition, with a hatred for humanity.

War death and destruction, ruling the universe.

Imagine peace and order restored at a cost

Imagine

Ages Past*
*Ages Past is eccentric science fiction, laying it between the lines.*
​
​
​

*Raw talent for today's generation.*​


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Casper, what's a guerilla novelist? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Casper Parks

Carl Ashmore said:


> Casper, what's a guerilla novelist? I'm intrigued.


Guerilla, rebel, revolutionary, freedom fighter, underground.


----------



## Richard Black

Here's my two short story collections, both available for 99c



_
What is it that draws us to the dark side?

Tales of mad scientists and twisted killers amuse us.

Stories of vengeful spirits and grotesque freaks of nature delight us.

The devil himself would weep at the horrors we gleefully conjure in our imaginations.

"Cigarettes & Apparitions". Five horrifying tales of Psychos, Spirits, Monsters and Madness. Stories that will terrify you to the pit of your very soul, and make you question your own humanity._



_"Missing Malerie" is a collection of three short stories about ordinary families struggling to cope with extraordinary loss.

In "One More Chocolate Santa Before Bedtime", a father and daughter spend their first Christmas Eve together without mommy.

In "Sons & Fathers", two families of men are haunted by the past on the anniversary of a tragic accident.

And in the title story, "Missing Malerie", a young girl disappears on a school trip to The Burren. The story chronicles the lives of her devastated family over the course of the next decade.

"To be happy again, I thought I would have to forget about her...I was terrified of forgetting, as if I ever could."_


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here are mine, which are available in the UK and other Amazon sites.

Out of Time: a time travel novella only $.99 and has 6 reviews with 4 stars.
A scientist figures out that time is fluid; past, present, and future all exist at the same time. His mission is to find out if it can be changed. Features a chapter on the Titanic where the time travelers attempt to mess with the maiden voyage. Great for all ages!

Voyager and the Aliens, a short sci-fi story for $.99
In this short story, aliens come across television broadcasts from an unknown planet to them. Then, they come across a probe from same planet that tells them everything they need to know about this planet and its people. They decide to visit the planet, but when they arrive, not everything is as it seems.

Dust Storm: a short western $.99
In this western short story, fifteen years after the Civil War, Matt Taylor comes through Tucson as part of his travels. He stops at the local Cafe, meets a woman he instantly falls in love with, only for her father, a former Confederate Colonel to order him to leave town. Matt doesn't, the Colonel tries to bribe some Bandidos to force Matt to leave, but instead, his daughter is kidnapped. So, Matt and the Colonel have to lay aside their differences to rescue her. Find out if they do in this short story.


----------



## M.P. Jones

Thanks to all for posting these books - the quality of titles at this price-point never ceases to amaze me and I do wonder whether people are under-selling themselves - or perhaps it is just market forces at work.  I shouldn't talk, all of my listed books are at 99 cents, except for the kids one!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Here's mine 

Gracie believed she was a regular girl living a regular life.
She didn't know she possessed the power to infiltrate people's minds.
She didn't know the power would endanger her life.
She didn't know she would fall in love with her abductor.
And she had absolutely no idea what a Soul Protector was
&#8230;until now.


----------



## Anna K

3-Day Sale!



In the struggle for survival...

Meghan's graduation gift is one that any eighteen-year-old would dream of: traveling abroad to England. Her journey turns into more adventure than expected when Meghan meets the mysterious Kiernan and is introduced to a strange society hidden beneath the streets of London.

The fittest win out at the expense of their rivals...

When Meghan's life is threatened, she flees the city and seeks sanctuary in a distant village--a place unseen by human eyes for over one hundred years. Not knowing if anyone can be trusted, Meghan tries to determine who is friend, who is foe... and who has captured her heart. Meanwhile, a battle for survival brews all around her.

UK link: Wings of Shadow (The Underground Trilogy)


----------



## Jenni Norris

Sebastian Snow, my first e-book, was published a week ago and is also 99c! 

It is a children's fantasy, set on the wild South coast of Wellington, New Zealand (our home when I wrote it). The land of hobbits! (well not really, but it is definitely the home of Peter Jackson, a kind of large hobbit-like individual). 

This story, of a lost cat,  is in the spirit of Lassie comes home and The Incredible Journey. 

Has anyone heard of the children's writer BB, who wrote The Little Grey Men? That was a major influence for me, as well as the fabulous work of Tove Jansson.


----------



## Crush8888

My first novel, an erotic gay romance, is now on sale for only $0.99 at Smashwords until Halloween!Use coupon code: DE82H https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93003


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I haven't , Jen. But best of luck with your Sebastian Snow. Nice to have another children's writer on board.


----------



## Jenni Norris

Thanks Carl. Wow, you have done so well with The Time Hunters. It is very inspirational! Congratulations!

Cheers, Jenni  

PS The Little Grey Men is available on Kindle and well worth reading...


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Jenni  That's very kind of you.


----------



## THRahman

Dead Rich by T. H. Rahman is only 99 cents

What Dead Rich is about​
The horror of fighting zombies becomes a reality in Albany, New York where an arrogant, selfish Bo Reynolds finds himself thrown into a perilous situation. He seeks to endeavor in the face of long odds and nearly overwhelming obstacles, which take the form of flesh-eating zombies.

The attack on the United States of America begins, and Bo must save himself from the approaching enemy bombers decimating the city.

Five years later, during the time of a war-torn America, Bo finds himself on the outskirts of the city trying to survive within post-apocalyptic surroundings and its population of zombies.

A beautiful young woman named Lynn frees Bo from danger, and together the two set out to find safety inside Tate Estate, but soon find themselves fighting alongside Cassius and Tony whom are already prisoners within the boundaries of the mansion. The unfortunate four must play a deadly reality game of survival against hordes of hungry zombies in an attempt to win their freedom or face a brutal death.

With evil intent, Mr. Tate, a cruel individual and proud owner of Tate Estate manipulates his servants to do his bidding by ordering them to release wave after wave of zombies into the mansion with the intent to kill the four contestants. As the game progresses, something far worse is unleashed, something so vicious that not even the strong know if they can survive.

While the contestants are struggling for their survival in the lower rooms of the mansion, Mr. Tate's wealthy guests are on the floor above indulging in food and drink, watching the greatest reality show ever entertained on a television screen.

The fondest Rufus is Mr. Tate's most obedient servant and fulfills his master's wishes, but soon a feeling he has never felt before infiltrates his heart, and he will do whatever he can to keep it there.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, THRaliman


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir Lies and Testaments [Kindle Edition]
Harry Leslie Smith*










http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1350760531&sr=8-3&keywords=1923%3A+a+memoir

_To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real._
*
It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction *


----------



## 1923

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip*










http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

*Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman.*

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

One of the most worthwhile features of Hamburg 1947: a place for the heart to kip is its portrayal of life as a member of an occupying force in a conquered city... his descriptions of the devastated city have an unforgettable lyric beauty.-Indie E-Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review_


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck, 1923.


----------



## Mark Tullius

*Brightside is on sale for until 11/12/12. *
If you're a fan of dark fiction and looking for a sci-fi thriller, be sure to check it out. 4.5 stars and 22 reviews
*They call us Thought Thieves, but it's not like we have a choice. All the sick twisted things rolling around in people's heads, we can't help but hear.

That's why they rounded us up, stuck us in this little town. It's to make you feel safe. But they can't keep us here forever.*

It's Day 100 and it's all gonna end. One way or another, I'm getting out of Brightside.

"My faith has been restored, great story tellers are still alive!" Dragonfly

"I'd recommend this book to anyone! Amazing thriller that will keep you engaged to the very end!" Shari Lindsay

"The tension builds with every risky encounter with another thought thief until you're frantically churning through pages to reach the ending - which comes not with a whimper but a wailing scream." ElementalX

"From the first few pages you find your self wondering what will happen next and trying to guess how it will end." LVguy702

"An amazing story, told at breakneck pace...who says science fiction writers cannot develop characters? I don't need to describe the book but only guarantee you won't put it down unfinished." Wardog
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008KRWXXC


----------



## S.J. Drum

*Going on sale today for .99*
*
CAGED IN MYTH by J.T. Fairfield*










The Bayou Zoo, where magic is real, the beasts are deadly, and a bad day at work can literally mean the end of the world.

Octavian Julius McKellter- "Jay" to everyone who doesn't want a punch in the face- struggles with keeping the secrets of his supernatural community and his own secret...he's gay. Throw in a dose of danger, deceit, and Louisiana heat, and you'll find yourself CAGED IN MYTH.

*5 STAR REVIEW*
"I loved everything about this story, except that it had to end. Caged in Myth is a coming out story like no other. I would recommend you pick up this book, you won't be disappointed!" -Squibley's Fiction Addiction

*5 STAR REVIEW*
"I felt for Jay and his friends. The character development was sincere and intriguing." -Linda Hays-Gibbs, Author of My Angel, My Light as Darkness Falls and Review for The Romance Reviews

http://www.amazon.com/CAGED-MYTH-Bayou-Zoo-ebook/dp/B009U1OZ56/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350908903&sr=1-1&keywords=caged+in+myth


----------



## 1923

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008216N7S

*A True Story about a Life Lived on the Razor's edge of History*

_Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman._


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, 1923


----------



## RebeccaWritesYA

*For a limited time, my contemporary YA book, Just You, is on sale at Amazon for 99 cents.*

Through witnessing her parents' bitter divorce, fifteen-year-old Taylor Brogan has learned what she believes to be a certainty: men lie, men betray, men can't be trusted. When her first boyfriend cheats on her, Taylor can't even pretend to act surprised. After all, her own father left her mother for another woman after fourteen years of marriage, so it was only a matter of time before it happened to her too.

Betrayed one time too many, Taylor vows to give up boys for good. But when she meets sweet, gorgeous Michael Hurst at a party, her resolve to stay single begins to crack. Maybe, just maybe, she can trust him not to break her heart. Taylor and Michael begin an exciting-but-cautious romance, hitting several challenges along the way--parental disapproval, family secrets, and the most daunting obstacle of all, Elena Brewster, a calculating beauty who is determined to make Michael hers.

Not just another teen romance, JUST YOU is about forgiveness, facing your fears, and learning to embrace the risks involved in trusting someone with your heart.

Just You by Rebecca Phillips


----------



## MLKatz

*The Information Thieves *

Yup, .99 gets you a high tech science fiction adventure for young adults and adults.



The Information Thieves is set in the same universe as my apocalyptic novel of the Big Flood - Raft People, but it takes place about a generation later.

What happens after the Big Flood? About a generation after the Big Flood (Raft People), Houston is gone. Tokyo is a floating city. Eli, a quiet information security specialist, and part time hacker, discovers secrets that the powerful global company, World Tech, does not want anybody on the outside to know. In the eyes of the dominating corporations, Eli has become the worst sort of criminal - an information thief!

*Reviews:* A Refreshingly Original Book - Great Universe, Great Characters, Great Book

The FBI wants to find him. A modern samurai hunts him. Corporate security wants
him dead. Can his eccentric family, the people of Fat City (a large Dallas tent city), a
cloned super boy, and a revived Neanderthal help save him?


----------



## T.P. Grish

Maldives Malady: A Tropical Adventure, 0.99c

Dominic is an average University student who feels his life is stuck in a rut. Although he has a job, good grades and friends, he feels like his life is passing him by without him really living, or doing anything outside the mundane and mainstream.

A trip to a seemingly unknown island in the Maldives is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique and personal experience, so Dom sets off, alone. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

This is a fictional short story with light drama and humour. It is set in a fictional version of the real world, in which a mysterious island called Goljaban exists among the Maldives islands.

www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

It's the one with the beach in my signature.

Please check out my author page here: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## davidhaynes

The Swimmer - Gripping Thriller on sale 11/19/2012 - 99c



Joseph George is a burned out ex-detective turned novelist with an intense desire to get away from it all. After witnessing the disappearance and subsequent death of an anonymous swimmer in the wild seas raging outside his seaside cottage, Joe becomes embroiled in the dark past that looms over the area.

Local journalist May Jones covers the death for the local paper and finds herself dropped into a puzzle, the jagged pieces of which threaten to expose a sinister truth behind an ancient and horrifying accident.

Together, they uncover the truth and reveal the past.

Set in a wild, coastal landscape famed for murderous smugglers, plundered shipwrecks and ghostly tin mines, the story weaves through the backdrop of far West Cornwall, a land drenched in the blood of forgotten men.


----------



## DSGrier

I'l try this out - my Kindle free days are this week (today through Friday) so you can download my middle grade novel, Victory on the Home Front, absolutely free.

Synopsis: What would you do if your parents weren't watching?
It's 1943 and eleven-year-old Les MacGregor is thinking of running away. He's sick of his parents, who are always fighting, and his three horrible brothers-perfect James, bitter Charlie, and annoying Johnny-the youngest, and a total pest.

With his parents focused on their problems, Les has plenty of time on his own to do what he wants. After being ostracized thanks to the school bully, Les spends time dissecting a dead cat in his secret science lab, scaling the attic roof, and tapping phone lines, which seems like a great idea until the FBI comes calling. It's time for Les to go, so he plans his escape.

While the family gathers at the station to ship his oldest brother off to war, Les figures it's the perfect time to hop a train and go on a grand adventure. After all, there's nobody looking-right?

Happy Thanksgiving, and enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/Victory-Home-Front-ebook/dp/B007Q1Y6UQ/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353328842&sr=8-1&keywords=victory+on+the+home+front


----------



## Carl Ashmore

best of luck with the promotion, DS.


----------



## 56139

*CLUTCH - the first book in the I Am Just Junco series is 99 cents until December 1!*

*Picture yourself standing at the edge of a dock...*

Now picture yourself lost in your own head, utterly unsure of yourself, surrounded by people who want to use you, take you away, or simply kill you.

This is Junco Coot, aged 19, year 2152, daughter of the Rural Republic's ranking commander. Assassin, semi-famous athlete, and on the run.

*In front of you is a mountain lake...*

In front of you is your future. A future filled with secrets so heinous you'd rather not remember them, thank you very much.

*&#8230;and behind you is a small cabin, pristine white curtains flowing in the breeze passing through the windows.
*
And that cabin is the place where your life falls apart.

Junco Coot is not your typical teenage hit-girl and the I Am Just Junco series is not your grandma's angel apocalypse.

Start the Journey Today...


----------



## VickiT

I'm thrilled to announce the release of my latest mystery, BITTER NOTHINGS:



Melbourne-based graphic designer Dervla Johns' life is turned upside down when her brothers, Emmet and Gabe, turn up on her doorstep with the horrific news that their stepmother, Lucinda, and their half-sister and half-brother have been murdered - shot dead in their beds. Her father, Warren, has vanished, and the police have him in their sights as prime suspect. Dervla refuses to believe it. That's until he turns up dead in his car on an isolated bush track, the weapon by his side. Mix in a dysfunctional family and a friend with an abusive husband and the lines start to blur&#8230;

Thanks for your interest.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## godchild

Do you want to win souls, but you are afraid that you will mess up the witnessing process? You don't know what to say to people. Here is a soul winner's dream come true. The Soul Winner's Pocket Guide will help you to become a successful soul winner for the Lord.

This handy and easy-to-use booklet will guide you through the witnessing process. Each topic is a question that people often ask, with a list of Scripture references (written out for your convenience) to answer the question.

The Roman's Road is included and will help you lead the person to Christ.

This valuable tool by Thomas Schrader is available for download for the low investment price of 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Winners-Pocket-Guide-ebook/dp/B0078PWI0A/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351351570&sr=1-1


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge, a Christian romance by Christine Schrader. Sells for .99 cents on Amazon.

A warm breeze blew the girl's dark curly hair across her face. She pushed the stray strands back as she continued jogging across the uneven sod. The ground had been plowed for a spring planting of corn. The air had a clean, fresh smell. She embraced the day joyfully; glad that winter was finally over. She looked over her shoulder at the large commercial greenhouse in the open field behind her home. She felt a surge of pride. The greenhouse had been a dream of hers since childhood. She looked away from the greenhouse and continued her workout, though she hardly needed it. At twenty-three she was healthy and fashionable thin.

A small brown and white female collie yapped at her heels, until a surprised squirrel provided a more challenging pastime. Sandy ran off toward the woods barking furiously. Amused, the athletic girl watched her dog pursue the scampering prey. Without warning her right foot got caught in a hidden tree root uncovered by the plow. It brought her up short and pitched her forward. She fell hard and twisted her ankle. She involuntarily cried out as the pain shot through her foot. She sighed and rolled to a sitting position, clutching her injured foot in both hands. Her ankle throbbed.

Sandy stopped to watch her mistress momentarily, until the squirrel darted into the underbrush. 
Instantly, Sandy continued the chase. The girl watched the dog disappear into the cluster of trees and did not notice the man approach until he spoke.

"Well! Well! What have we here?" Mercy asked, stepping from a line of fir trees that constituted a boundary between the farms, fascinated by the lovely, oval face that pivoted around to stare up at him through startled, violet eyes. "Are you real or an apparition sent to keep me from being bored in this God forsaken place?" His dark eyes sparkled with amusement, before concern brought him to her side.

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm a flesh and blood girl."

"Oh...I'm not disappointed, I assure you," the stranger retorted, stooping to remove the ever tightening tennis shoe from the swelling foot. "What happened?"

Billy winced when he pulled off the tennis shoe. "My foot got caught in a tree root. I wasn't watching where I was going. My dog distracted me." She studied the handsome stranger. "Who are you?" she asked warily, studying her rescuer. He didn't look like one of those pesky hunters her father kept running off the place.

"I'm Mercy Collins. I'm renting the Peterson Farm." He nodded his head toward the house hidden by the thicket of pine trees. He gazed into the depths of her velvety eyes, noting the curious sweep of her thick lashes. "And who are you, little one?"

"I'm not a child," she retorted indignantly, her lips forming a slight pout. "I'm Billy Jean Ackerman and I own the nursery and landscaping business next door." She nodded her head in the direction of the large greenhouse.

Mercy flinched like he'd been hit; dropping her injured foot as if the touch of it burned his hand. Billy...a girl? It wasn't fair. Why should Jim have a living sister; one so beautiful and so vibrant, while Carol lay in a lonely grave?

Billy moaned when her injured foot struck the ground. She missed the cruel twist of his lips and the smoldering fire in the dark brown eyes that examined her closely. "What's the matter? You sit on a brier or something?" Billy quipped, half-angry at his carelessness. Her foot ached.

"Billy Ackerman," he echoed, ignoring the barb. An unexpected urge to spoil her, to crush her innocence consumed him with a burning passion. He fought against the urge. He unconsciously clenched his fist. With the same control that he exercised at a merger or confrontation with an opponent, he veiled his contempt neatly behind a stiff smile.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Modern Day Parables and Dreams by Thomas and Christine Schrader. This book sells on Amazon for .99 cents.
Two cars were speeding down the highway, each partially on the wrong side of the road. Both vehicles were left of center. They came to a turn and ran into each other. One automobile was a high priced vehicle and the other one was an older model.

After the accident, one man said, "I am sorry I was left of center and hit you." The other man lied and told the policeman, "I was riding along on my side of the road and he hit me."

The Lord asked, "Which one owned up to it and told the truth?"

Tom thought about it. He tried to figure it out. The rich man probably lied because the rich usually won't own up to anything. They usually hire a lawyer and buy their way out. On the other hand, a poor man might want to sue and get money.

The Lord said in a still, small voice, "That is true. When you have money, some people want to get it by being mean or by being nice."

Tom finally said he did not know which man told the truth.

The Lord replied, "The Christian is the honest person and told the truth."

Conclusion: The answer was not between the rich and poor. The answer was the Christian, who can be either rich or poor.

http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Day-Parables-Dreams-ebook/dp/B007CJV3Y4/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344638290&sr=1-2


----------



## sandyL1090

I'm listing my novel for young readers for only 99 cents for the Thanksgiving weekend. If you know someone in the 9 to 14 group who likes adventure with a dash of fact, stirred with a pinch of fantisy this book should appeal to them. 

This historically accurate account tells the tale of the siege of 1702 when the English from the Carolina colonies invaded the tiny Spanish garrison town of St Augustine, Florida.

If you ever visited and walked into and around the Castillo De San Marcos (or just the fort as the locals call it) you can imagine what it was like for almost two months during the winter with over 1,400 people crammed inside and hundreds of cattle down in the drained moat.

Alba, the abandoned puppy, with his new Catahoula Leopard hound friends do what they can to foil their mortal enemies during the siege.  Along with their human friends who scout and fight the English, Alba and Dice have their own dangerous adventures and meet one of the mysterious Carolina dogs.
Alba learns some of the hard lessons of life as he tries to find his place in a world turned to fire and ashes.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Sounds good, Sandy.


----------



## Psyche27

Here are mine below, both are going for $0.99


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Psyche.


----------



## whatdanwrote

I've just published my first ebook, "The Meridian Gamble," available on Amazon for $.99.



It concerns Meridian, an average New York working girl who falls for a charismatic vampire named Adam, who she's convinced she knows from the past. But she begins to realize the past is a past life, and that she's part of a group of people who have the ability to remember their previous incarnations, who use their knowledge and memories to battle the vampires. Meridian finds herself caught in the middle of a war between the two sides, trying to unravel the mystery of why she keeps coming back.


----------



## Amanda Brice

My short story collection, Short & Sweet: Four Fun & Flirty Tales, is out!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AD9JAYK

It's just 99 cents, and from now until New Year's, I'll be donating 100% of my author royalties to relief efforts for Hurricane Sandy victims. (You can take the girl out of Jersey, but you can't take the Jersey out of the girl...)

Includes the following short stories:

"She's Got Legs" -- Congressional aide Daria Wyatt is mortified when she wears the wrong shoes to her 15-year high school reunion in this sassy Cinderella story.

"Love @ First Site" -- Lobbyist Julie Antonelli has sworn off online dating after a string of disasters. Well, there is this one guy...

"Dancing Cheek to Cheek" -- Can a young woman find romance while teaching ballroom dancing to seniors?

"Birthday Gifts" -- College student Claire Chen misses her boyfriend while spending the semester in Paris. Will her birthday be just as sad?

NY Times bestselling author Angie Fox calls the collection "Sweet, sexy, and laugh-out-loud funny!"

And Gemma Halliday, NY Times bestselling author of the High Heels Mysteries says "If you're in the mood for a sweet escape this holiday season, Amanda Brice's Short and Sweet is just the ticket! I loved all the stories in this collection. And anyone who is a 'White Christmas' fan will adore 'Dancing Cheek to Cheek.' The best things don't only happen when you're dancing...they also happen when you're reading Amanda Brice!"


----------



## Griffin Hayes

I have two stories out right now for .99 cents. Enjoy!









HIVE (84 pages)
http://www.amazon.com/Hive-ebook/dp/B007004T0U

Nearly two hundred years after the planet was ravaged by millions of undead Zees, the human race is still struggling to rebuild. The Zees may be long gone, but so too are centuries of scientific advancement.

A group calling themselves The Keepers of Knowledge have set out to retrieve and protect what little technology survived the fall. When four of their Prospectors go missing, the Keepers turn to a no-nonsense mercenary named Azina and her eclectic crew of hardened veterans to find them.

The search leads the group to a crumbling underground city. But what looks like just another ruin from a bygone era isn't nearly as deserted as it appears. Soon, a simple rescue mission becomes a slippery descent into hell as Azina and her men unwittingly awaken a savage, bloodthirsty world. Who will stand and fight, and who will be lucky enough to stay dead?









FATHERLAND (22 pages)
http://www.amazon.com/Fatherland-ebook/dp/B00A92V6SO

Paranormal investigator Harry Thompson has never seen a ghost or a ghoul or anything he hasn't been able to explain away in down-to-earth prosaic terms.

But all that is about to change when he and his partner agree to meet with a boy who might just be the reincarnation of history's most infamous mass murderer. Young Donald looks like a sweet, innocent little boy. But sometimes looks can be deceiving and before the night is through, two will die and the fate of the world will hang in the balance.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Griffin, Amanda and Dan


----------



## Anna K

Cerulean is only $.99 through November 30.

_One hundred years ago, people were forced to retreat to the seas..._
Chey's ocean home seems lovely on the outside, with its rainbow-hued reefs and soul-tingling Whale-song, but the beauty hides secrets and despair.

One thousand blues can be too many...
Some people cannot live amid them all.

After losing her parents and best friend, Chey would do anything to fight off the apathy that threatens her: swim in a brood of jellies, break her sector's rules, and even breach the Surface. A forbidden encounter sets Chey on a desperate search for a way to save her people... and herself. One question plagues her. Can she survive long enough to find a cure?


----------



## Cliff Ball

The first five novels in my signature are $.99 each for two more days. 

Out of Time is time travel
New Frontier & Final Frontier are alternate history and a two book series
Times of Trouble & Times of Trial are in a series and Christian Fiction


----------



## Henry Hallan

Since the second of my five-volume fantasy "Fall of the Sea People" launches today, I have made the first volume 99c/99p for the rest of the year.









Venus and the Sea People

What is more, there is a giveaway for the first two volumes in trade paperback on GoodReads.

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/38219-hermes-and-the-sea-people


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir Lies and Testaments*









http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1354286624&sr=1-3&keywords=Harry+Leslie+Smith

_It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction _

To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.


----------



## 1923

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip*

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51E%2B4tigk9L._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-52,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

One of the most worthwhile features of Hamburg 1947: a place for the heart to kip is its portrayal of life as a member of an occupying force in a conquered city... his descriptions of the devastated city have an unforgettable lyric beauty.-Indie E-Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review_

Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Sounds right up my street, 1923. Best of luck with it.


----------



## T.P. Grish

Steel, Magick and Faith has been reduced to 0.99. The dark fantasy has received some detailed reviews which have been mostly positive about the realistic fantasy setting, and the characters, story and interactions. Read the reviews and see if the book is for you.



Here is the description and some extracts:

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien.

Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

'Alerted by Elaina's yelp of surprise, Remus swung around in time to see a huge bear-like creature charge at them, growling deafeningly. The creature was huge, fur light brown streaked with a dull blue. Around its face were three plates of natural chitin, one on its forehead, and two on its cheeks, flexing around its massive jaw. Remus swung his hand-axe just in time to deflect a savage bite, smashing against the monster's large teeth. The Feybeast had gotten close enough that Remus could smell the fetid breath of its salivating jaw and see its yellowing fangs. Elaina slammed the end of her quarterstaff on the monster's back'

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'

'Bah, he still saw the same stupidity. The image of the hanged man in the farming community of Yondern flashed through his mind. Now there was a war brewing between the Steelwielders and some foreign religion. More mindless loss over beliefs and mythology. But.. he could not deny the noble features in his companions. Although Perfidian was too blithe and Elaina too didactic, they had risked their life to do what was right. He did owe them his life. He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'


----------



## leejordan

Pretty Jane O'Doherty always chooses the wrong kind of guys. Her specialty seems to be guys who have serious flaws and who break her heart. Her last breakup was a year ago and still she can hear his final words, "I'm sorry, Jane. I've found someone else."

A 30-day cruise through the exotic Indonesian Islands with a little unusual adventure with her best friend seems like the perfect distraction to mend her broken heart.

On board, she meets rich and devastatingly gorgeous Nick, who attracts women in droves to the possibility of a fantasy romance. And she meets Peter, who is a cute geek with puppy dog eyes, who is obviously totally enamored with her.

Will either one just lead to another broken heart? Should she run the other way from them both and just enjoy the cruise?

But before Jane can decide, the ship is attacked by modern day pirates. Unlike the pirates of old, these guys are vampires and are more interested in human treasure than gold and jewels.

They take over the ship and take twelve women hostage.

However handsome pirate leader-with eerie chalk-white skin, and red eyes, also has another agenda - he is looking for a special prize. He wants a woman for his mate and queen.

This creature is not your usual handsome, sexy vampire hero. No. He is evil . . . very evil and extremely vicious. Jane catches his eye, but she, along with Nick and Peter, manage to escape in a lifeboat and onto the open sea. They drift for fourteen days before finally finding an island.

But the fates are cruel. Soon the suspense and the horror of the occult begin when the island turns out to be the lair of the vampires.http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-Paranormal-Romantic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0090OOOX6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354791211&sr=8-1&keywords=the+pirates+of+vampire+island#_


----------



## Anna K

Wings of Shadow is $.99 from December 7-14. It currently has a 4.6 star rating.



It is only 77 pence is the UK:
Wings of Shadow (The Underground Trilogy)

Snippets of reviews:
_Wings of Shadow is sweet with a little bit of sexy, adventurous with a dash of thrill, romantic without being too sappy.
_

_I just bought this book yesterday after reading the sample pages and immediately getting hooked on the story and needing to know what would happen next. I bought the book and spent the next hour immersed in a fascinating world of faeries, then got up early this morning and read straight through until I finished, it's that good.
_

_Wings of Shadow is a superbly written fantasy novel. The storyline is not only intriguing but incorporates a visual beauty and a respect for nature that makes it a delightful read! _


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

It's my birthday week, and I'm celebrating it with a sale. For a limited time only the e-book edition of SO WONDERFUL AS WANT will be reduced to 99 cents. Sale runs from Sunday, Dec. 9 to Sunday, Dec. 16. Amazon http://amzn.to/HsXOds or Barnes & Noble http://bit.ly/LLkkAi I hope you take a look. As always, reviews greatly appreciated.

So Wonderful as Want centers around a young woman whose childhood dream of marrying well seems doomed until she meets an ambitious land developer who's interested in more than just her land. Her dream within reach, she now must choose between the man who can make that dream come true, or the man who's been there for every joy, every sorrow in her life. Sadly, she chooses the dream. Years later, the stock market is soaring, her husband is the wealthiest man in the county, and she's had it up to her jewelled earlobes with the grand life. Then the two men who love her decide to enter local politics, and she has another choice to make. Will she support the candidate who wants to further develop the sun-kissed coast, or jeopardize her marriage by supporting the one who wants to preserve it for future generations?


----------



## CarmenConnects

With .99 you can grab a margarita, think hot nights on the beach, and come on down to Acapulco.

MADE IN ACAPULCO launches the Emilia Cruz novel series, in which Cruz—Acapulco’s first and only female police detective—confronts Mexico’s drug cartel violence and official corruption as well as a steamy relationship with American hotel manager Kurt Rucker. With hot nights on the beach and suspense straight out of the headlines, MADE IN ACAPULCO and the Emilia Cruz series go inside Mexico's drug war with a fearless, gritty style and a woman who'll be hard to forget.

When someone leaves a severed head in a bucket for hotel manager Kurt Rucker to find, Detective Emilia Cruz’s routine traffic case suddenly becomes a murder investigation.

On a winding road above Acapulco Bay, it’s clear that someone does not want her to pursue the case. Emilia and Kurt might survive the night, but daylight will be an entirely different situation.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm celebrating my birthday week (Dec. 9 to Dec. 16) by dropping the price of SO WONDERFUL AS WANT for Kindle and Nook to only 99 cents. As always, reviews are greatly appreciated. Kindle link: http://amzn.to/HsXOds Nook link: http://bit.ly/LLkkAi I hope you'll take a peek.

SO WONDERFUL AS WANT centers around a young woman whose childhood dream of marrying well seems doomed until she meets an ambitious land developer who's interested in more than just her land. Her dream within reach, she now must choose between the man who can make that dream come true, or the man who's been there for every joy, every sorrow in her life. Sadly, she chooses the dream. Years later, the stock market is soaring, her husband is the wealthiest man in the county, and she's had it up to her jewelled earlobes with the grand life. Then the two men who love her decide to enter local politics, and she has another choice to make. Will she support the candidate who wants to further develop the sun-kissed coast, or jeopardize her marriage by supporting the one who wants to preserve it for future generations?

Joyce


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Happy Birthday, Joyce.x


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

*A Haunting Affair* - Ghosts, love and madness in the Adirondack Mountains - _Contemporary Paranormal/Mystery/Sweet Romance_

*Now .99 *

Ex-cop Sam Tyler's death bed promise to solve the cold case murder of his friend's wife has him working hand in hand with sexy Emma Bishop, a psychic with a shady past. Neither expects the case to go hot, or passion to reach flash point between them. With a killer drawing a target on them, and vengeful spirits gathering to make the living pay for past sins, love and truth will be put to the ultimate test.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058JE6JY/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## julidrevezzo

Oh dear! I didn't even see this, Joyce. I need to wear my glasses more often I guess. *giggles*  Belated happy birthday!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thank you, Carl and Julie. It was very sweet of you.

Joyce


----------



## 1923

*A True Story About a Life Lived on the Razor's Edge of History.*










http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355497784&sr=1-1&keywords=hamburg+1947

*Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman.*


----------



## theaatkinson

Formed of Clay is set to .99 (CAnada) and just 1 even dollar at US.

If you enjoy Egypt and novellas, Save yourself 2 bucks and go grab it!

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=la_B0046DIT0U_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1353422694&sr=1-5


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Can I mention that http://www.amazon.com/Hunters-Eternity-acclaimed-children-ebook/dp/B006H9NTJC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1355947865&sr=8-8&keywords=time+hunters+and+the is free today.


----------



## rollo

I hope people would buy this for a dollar ... but better still ... it's FREE !!!
*A freebie just in time for Christmas ! Normally USD$9.99. FREE from Santa for you on Sat 22/12, Sun 23/12, Mon 24/12 !!!*

*A Life That Counts* _is an inspirational, practical book for both business and personal development. In it, two-time Olympian Jeremy Rolleston and 10 other famous, high-achieving Australians (including Olympic and World Champions) share tools, strategies, psychology and stories that will help you achieve your goals, be all you can be, and live a purposeful, impactful life.
This book celebrates the 'want to's', the 'choose to's' and the 'dream of's' in your life._

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/A-Life-That-Counts-ebook/dp/B005ORRFNE/ref=tmm_kin_title_popover


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Rollo. Best of luck with it.


----------



## AN Patel

Murder in Trabuco Canyon is only 99 cents for the holidays!
A prolific serial killer, nicknamed the Rose Collector, who terrorized all of Orange County with his signature killings, has now pleaded guilty. The brutal murders have stopped. The terror is over.

But not for Alec Stone, who is unwittingly thrown into the mystery surrounding the death of his step-sister, Eileen Robertson, an alleged victim of the Rose Collector. And as he uncovers one mystifying clue after another, he becomes convinced that the facts are not what they seem to be. With no help from the criminal authorities, and armed with just his relentless pursuit for the truth, he launches his own investigation only to discover that a dangerous mastermind is still at play, still lurking around to plot the ultimate finale. As Alec marches ahead, he is whirled into a series of chilling events. Gruesome murders, night-stalkers, FBI undercover operations, corporate fraud...

Events that eventually threaten his own life.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0082JUJMK


----------



## 1923

_
A True Story About a Life Lived on the Razor's Edge of History._











[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355497784&sr=1-1&keywords=hamburg+1947[/url]

*Christmas 1945, Hamburg
Stille Nacht

It snowed on Christmas Eve day. It fell like icing sugar and dusted the city as if it were a stale and crumbling Christmas cake. The peddlers, black marketers, and cigarette hustlers scrambled to finish their commerce before the church bells pealed to celebrate the birth of Christ. Along the St. Pauli district, steam-powered trucks delivered beer and wine to the whorehouses, who expected exceptional business from nostalgic servicemen. Across the Reeperbahn, the lights burned bright, while in the refugee camps, the homeless huddled down against the cold, warming themselves with watery soup and kind words provided by visiting Lutherans priests.

The airport was somnolent; the service men charged with keeping it operational were as sluggish as a cat curled up on a pillow before a fire. Outside the communications tower, LACs took long cigarette breaks, draped in their great coats. In between puffs and guffaws, they swapped lewd jokes or tales about their sexual exploits with German women. 
The air traffic control nest was unmanned for the next few days. The radio transmitters hummed emotionlessly because the ether above was empty and the clouds ripe for snow. Nothing was expected to arrive or depart until Boxing Day. On the ground, the roadways around the airport were quiet because the fleet of RAF vehicles was stabled at the motor pool for the duration of the holiday. Everywhere, it was still, except on the runway where a platoon of new recruits cleared snow from the landing area.

At the telephone exchange, the switchboard was staffed by a bored skeleton crew who waited for their shift to end. The normal frenetic noise and activity from hundreds of calls being patched and dispatched through the camp to the military world in Germany and Britain was hushed as there were few people left to either place or receive a call. Some communication operators hovered around mute Teletype machines, which awoke every hour and furiously printed out wind speed, temperature, and ceiling levels, "For bloody Saint Nick," someone remarked.

This was a unique Christmas because for the first time since 1938, the entire world was at peace. So anyone who was able took leave and abandoned our aerodrome for a ten-day furlough. For those of us who remained, a Christmas committee was formed to organize festivities. The Yule spirit around camp mirrored row house Britain. It was constructed out of cut-price lager and crate paper decorations with the unspoken motto: "cheap but cheerful cheer in Fuhlsbüttel." In the mess hall, a giant Christmas tree was erected dangerously close to a wood stove by the Xmas team. They had festooned it with glittering ornaments and placed faux presents underneath its boughs. Sleighs and Father Christmas figures cut from heavy paper were pinned to the walls as festive decorations. Mistletoe dangled from light fixtures and gave our dining hall the appearance of a holiday party at a carpet mill in Halifax.
On the morning before Christmas, I negotiated with the head cook for extra rations for Friede and her family to allow them a holiday meal. The cook was an obliging Londoner whose mastery of culinary arts began and ended with the breakfast fry up. Never one to saying no to sweetening his own pot, the cook amicably took my bribe of tailored shirts in exchange for food. He let me fill my kit bag to bursting with tinned meat, savouries, and sweets.
"Give the Hun a bit of a treat tonight," he said. "Take the pork pie along with a bit of plum pudding."*


----------



## Bob Ryan

Hello and thanks for letting me shamelessly promote. Best wishes to all, Bob Ryan

$0.99 through Christmas. Currently #23 in Horror, #3 in Horror/Dark Fantasy, #7 in Horror/Occult

_Evil exists. Its name is Satan. Can he be stopped?_

*THE WAR THAT BEGAN IN HEAVEN MUST END IN HELL.*

December 21, 2012. The world does not end. But it changes forever. For better or worse?

*FACT:* The alignment of the Earth, the Sun, and the galactic equator on the winter solstice of 2012 occurs only once every 26,000 years. That will make it the first such conjunction in the history of civilization. In a calendar that runs for five thousand years, the Mayans chose this as the end of days. They called it Creation Day. But creation of what? What lies beyond this cosmic precipice? Apocalypse or Salvation?

Find the shocking answer in _2013: Beyond Armageddon _ as it takes us on the ultimate archaeological dig: _the dig for Hell._

*October 1947.* Two ancient scrolls are discovered that give proof:

*HEAVEN AND HELL ARE REAL. THERE IS A GOD. THERE IS A SATAN.*

BEFORE THE BEGINNING...

Their war began in the untime. Long before the universe existed, God's beloved archangel and his legion rebelled and were cast into Hell. And Lucifer became Satan. Now the day of reckoning has come. Can the forces of Good defeat a seemingly unstoppable Evil?

2013: Beyond Armageddon takes Zeke Sloan on a demon-stalked quest to confront the root of all evil. From Satanic murders in Washington, D.C. to a necropolis deep beneath Jerusalem--where a man believing he is John the Baptist communes with God, and the dead await their Messiah. Then deeper, to the lowest point on earth: the Dead Sea. Then deeper still. For it is far below the mysterious body of water the Greeks called the Devil's Sea that the final battle will take place.

ARMAGEDDON.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Best of luck with it, Bob.


----------



## jenwylie

Thank you for letting me promote!! 

For the Holidays (and to celebrate my little sister is going to be a mommy for the first time soon!) My latest novel will be on sale!










Broken Aro

Fantasy

On sale for 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Aro-The-Ones-ebook/dp/B009B37VQS

Open your eyes to darkness. What do you see? Does the darkness frighten you? Now imagine the darkness being the cargo hold of a slave ship. Your city has fallen. Your family is most likely dead. You don't know anyone around you, and some of them aren't even human. Giving up would be so easy to do, but not for Arowyn Mason. Not after being raised in a military family with seven brothers. Every great story should begin with a plan. Aro's was to escape and to survive.

Escape comes, but at a price. As they reach the shore, Aro and the other survivors learn that freedom doesn't mean safety. The slavers want their property back and will do anything to get it. The party uses every ounce of their brute strength, a hearty helping of cunning, and even ancient magics to keep themselves alive. Sickness, danger, and even love surprise them at every turn. Dealing with danger becomes their way of life, but none of them ever considered that nothing can be quite as dangerous as a prophecy. Running turns into another race altogether as her world falls to pieces again and again.

Novel length over 70k words.

Watch for book two, Broken Prince, coming in the spring of 2013!

Thank you and happy reading!


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer was a bargain Book at ENT for $.99. It did so well I'm keeping it at that price for one more day. Hope you all enjoy,
Pam

​


----------



## bnapier

Both of my Everything Theory books are just $1 for the remainder of the week! See the thumbnails below!

*EVERYTHING THEORY: COLD COMPASS*
Much of Gabriel Warren's life has been tainted by the bizarre legacy his deceased father left behind. After being tapped by a shadow government organization to investigate his father's eccentric work in the fields of teleportation, time travel, genetic manipulation, and ESP, Gabe begins to discover supernatural talents that have been locked within him for his entire life.

Continuing his father's work is the last thing Gabe wants to do....until he learns that it is the only way to save the people in a small town from being slaughtered by an ancient evil, a horror that might be the direct result of one of his father's own experiments.

"Everything Theory is a dark and creepy ride that takes you right into the lair of the things that go bump in the night."
-Robert Swartwood, author of The Serial Killer's Wife and Man of Wax

"The Sixth Sense meets The X-Files...Barry Napier does an outstanding job of drawing you into the storyline while teasing you with glimpses of the larger world to come. Everything Theory: Cold Compass is a veritable page turner that will leave you begging for the next book, and has all the qualities of being an epic series."
-Gabriel Beyers, author of Guarding the Healer

*EVERYTHING THEORY: BLOOD ROUTES*
Having had only six weeks to adjust to his new position with the enigmatic government organization known as CSAR, Gabriel Warren is assigned to a secretive case in a small town in Nevada.

Small desert towns are being wiped out entirely, their residents being brutally slaughtered by unseen killers.

A phantom charter bus is linked to the grisly murders but has never been stopped. According to those that have seen it, the bus disappears at will just like a ghost.

A bloodthirsty cult is beheading people in the desert.

Dozens of people wander into the desert, summoned by a power that has been calling humans into its clutches for centuries.

All of these events are leading up to one potentially catastrophic event. As Gabriel digs deeper into the case, he discovers that it is all connected to one of his father's failed experiments. Not only that, but the labyrinthine structure of CSAR is getting much more complex as Gabriel discovers that there may be a secret in his past that has him tied to the center of it all.


----------



## quiet chick writes

Happy holidays everyone!

Through the 1st of January, my debut novel (literary/contemporary women's fiction) is on sale for 99 cents (list is $4.99).



Jodie and Amelia were almost sisters once, before college degrees, careers, and grown-up love entered their lives. Before Jodie's brother broke up with Amelia.

After so many disappointments, Amelia is finally happy. Or something like it. She's given her love and trust to her best friend, Drew, who is sweet, sensitive, loyal, and everything she's always wanted. She's calculated the perfect path to inner peace and healing by surrounding herself with people who would never break her heart.

Jodie hates that all her friends are pairing up to begin their futures. She hates dating, hates romance in general. She hates that she can't forget one night, a year ago, which Drew doesn't seem to remember the same way. Everyone is moving on without her, but that's fine, because she never needed anyone in her life anyway.

_Never_ has a way of proving itself wrong.

With vivid characters, generous doses of humor, and palpable emotion, Exactly Where They'd Fall is a story about three friends forced to explore the complicated and fragile bonds of friendship and love. Fans of heartfelt, witty literary fiction, and smart women's fiction will enjoy this charming and honest debut.


----------



## kleinx

A hot new promotion to welcome in the New Year!

Kathryn Michael's novel, Crazy for Milk, is now available at $0.99 on Amazon, for a limited time only.

Check out a free preview of her book on www.writemekathryn.com.

www.amazon.com/Crazy-Milk-Bedroom-Secrets-ebook/dp/B00AQBDRFI/


----------



## kleinx

A hot new promotion to welcome in the New Year!

Kathryn Michael's novel, Crazy for Milk, is now available at $0.99 on Amazon, for a limited time only.

Check out a free preview of her book on www.writemekathryn.com.


----------



## Guest

Free NEW YEARS DAY & 2nd Jan (or $0.99 on other dates)

Standing Guard, an adventure drama short story, is free to download New Years Day & second January.

Amazon.com

Amazon.co.uk

or elsewhere on the Amazon network.


Flying home from their display seems a perfect time for Jim to train his wife on radio procedures. An SOS on a non-aviation channel was the last thing he expected to hear. The laws of sea and air are clear: the person who receives a distress call is bound to assist.

Even if they are in a very old aircraft, over a very large ocean, looking for a very small boat.


----------



## bnapier

To start the New Year off the right way, I released two short stories for just $1 each!


After countless hours spent searching in bookstores and online, two friends finally find a fabled book they have spent years searching for. The book, titled A Collection of True Evils, is rumored to be cursed and to have been written by some of the most deranged minds in history.

Now that the book is in their hands, these two men soon discover that the book has secrets that go beyond its supposed curse...dark secrets that get more deadly with the turning of each page.


A typical morning at Dunes Point Resort quickly turns into a life-changing event for several employees and vacationers after something peculiar is found washed up on the beach. While no one can seem to identify where it came from or what it might be, it seems to know the desires and demons of those that hold it.

Unable to resist its allure, these unwilling discoverers unlock the object's horrific powers, altering their lives and leaving a trail of death behind them.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers, Bnapier. Best of luck with them.


----------



## godchild

Three uplifting reads for 99 cents each by Thomas or Christine Schrader.

Mercy's Revenge is a clean, interesting, inspirational romance for the person who just wants to read a sweet romance.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4

Modern Day Parables and Dreams is a book that will amaze and draw you closer to the Lord Jesus. It contains lots of material for thought, teaching, and personal growth.
http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Day-Parables-Dreams-ebook/dp/B007CJV3Y4/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344638290&sr=1-2

Last, but not least is the Soul Winner's Pocket Guide. It is a great booklet to have on hand when witnessing to people. You will never again be lost for words to answer their questions.
http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Winners-Pocket-Guide-ebook/dp/B0078PWI0A/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351351570&sr=1-1


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheers godchild.x


----------



## Brenda Coulter

For a limited time, HER MINNESOTA MAN is again on sale in the Kindle Store for just 99 cents. This Christian romance novel is currently rated 4.8 stars on 118 Customer Reviews. 



The regular price is $3.99, so download now, while it's cheap!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0086WXN3U/


----------



## JLVaughan

Even though every sane thought warns him to turn back, there is something in his gut that keeps pulling Jeremy deeper into the forest. A child is taken and a man comes to him asking for help; the same help, Jeremy finds, was given by his family over two hundred years ago. Led by a prophet, Jeremy finds himself forced to hunt down the remnant left from the failure of an Israeli King generations ago. He must kill a creature he never thought actually existed. He finds himself up against a myth that has been gravely underestimated.

The Root of Esau will keep you on the edge of your seat and afraid to start down that trail alone the next time you venture off into the forest. And yes it's available on Amazon for only $.99


----------



## obxgal

Hi--thanks for the thread. My novel NEED TO BREATHE is now 99 cents. It has a 4.8-star rating and 13 reviews, plus it was tagged just today on LitChat's "LitPick of 2012" favorite reads list. I'm pasting in links below (fingers crossed I got Link Maker right...)

It's Groundhog Day, 1975, and Claire Harper survives a botched abortion...
Need to Breathe


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 125,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment and are best when read in order.)

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

Tea to Go (Sixth Book in the Tea Series) - Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear.

Summer Tea (Seventh Book in the Tea Series) - Cara has lost count of which three she's in. She's pretty sure the pregnancy three ended with Jovana's daughter-in-law becoming pregnant. Not sure where she stands in the mystery count. But it's a whole other count that she's worried about. As if that weren't enough to worry about it looks like she's going to have to empty the trunk that Bernie left her to see if there really is a mystery that needs to be solved. That not only ruins her plans to open one small gift at a time - for a lifetime - but worse, Teagan gets her way. One of life's biggest lessons is perspective. Your perspective can change in a heartbeat. Cara is learning that life lesson the hard way.

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila


----------



## David N. Alderman

_*End of the Innocence*_, the first novel in my Black Earth series (edgy Christian speculative fiction) is only 99 cents right now. The series is complete with four books filling it out, and I've set _End of the Innocence_ at 99 cents to let readers get into the series easily and at an affordable price to see if they like it. Check it out if you get a chance!


*Black Earth: End of the Innocence*
(This is book 1 in the Black Earth series.)

On the evening of his high school graduation, Nathan Pierce collapses on stage. Plagued with visions of a strange girl intent on killing herself, he wonders if his mental instability is a consequence of the deadly car accident he was in days earlier.

Heather Rhodes, wracked with guilt because of the fatal wreck, finds she is unable to forgive herself and begins to question her own beliefs. While the death of a newborn weighs on her heart, on her mind is the strange gift she was able to use to protect her and Nathan in the accident...a gift that Heather wonders may have just been a figment of her imagination.

Cynthia Ruin, aka The Pink Rabbit, decides that her high school graduation night should be used for partying, not walking down the football field. At a nightclub in Scottsdale, Cynthia finds more than she bargained for when a stranger from her past decides to exact his revenge on her for a prior rejection.

All three come to realize that their current problems are nothing compared to the stars that are falling from the sky. During the global crisis, the President of the United States makes it her personal mission to keep the country on the right track to becoming a world superpower, while a hostile entity known only as Absolute threatens her administration.

Meanwhile, word starts to spread that the falling stars may not be stars at all...


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, David


----------



## 1923

*1923: A Memoir*









http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice. 

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip*








http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

_Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman._


----------



## Ann Chambers

_Mortal Choices_, is a KindleBoards Bargain Book today, on sale for only 99 cents!

It's a murder mystery featuring a journalist and police detective working together to solve a series of disappearances/murders.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RLL9HM

Amanda Miller, an inquisitive journalist, is looking for distraction from a troubled home life when she crosses paths with Detective Terry Walkingstick, newly promoted and eager to prove himself.

Local police have just linked the disappearance of several area residents. A task force is created to investigate, but no one yet realizes a killer is hunting on the quiet suburban streets, snatching his victims without witnesses and seemingly at random.

When Terry and Amanda join forces, following the scant leads available, they discover what may be the elusive link between the missing people. Can a decades-old fire really be the connection? And why do so many trails lead back to a local funeral home? Was a cunning serial killer forged in that fire?

The couple's independent investigation uncovers leads and evidence, landing them in the middle of the case and in a killer's crosshairs.


----------



## amywolfie

Hey there, fellow authors! My new comic memoir is in the *Top 60 * for Amazon Kindle Memoirs & Amazon All Books Humor. If you want a good laugh to fight the winter blues, please check it out! Just .99! http://tinyurl.com/dontletme-motel6

http://


----------



## lindakovicskow

Most lies are told with the expectation that no one will uncover them. In the summer of 1979, I told a monumental lie, fully aware that mine would be discovered.

"Adventure and romance fills this captivating memoir. _French Illusions_ by Linda Kovic-Skow touches the heart and inspires dreams." -Cheryl C. Malandrinos, The Book Connection

"This is a wonderful debut memoir, made much more appealing because it is true. A well written, fast-paced book enhanced by sprinkles of French..."

EBook only 99¢ for a limited time. For more information, visit www.lindakovicskow.com and watch the book trailer - it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

"I'd buy that for free!" --which doesn't make any sense.

Yeah, my short story, "Monkey Bars," is free today on Kindle.

If you're interested, clicky on the linky:

http://www.amazon.com/Monkey-Bars-ebook/dp/B00AXOHOTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358307156&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols%2C+monkey+bars


----------



## Pamela

I reduced The Necromancer to $.99 for a promo at Book Blast.

I'll keep it at that price for another day. Hope you all will enjoy!

​


----------



## Bob Ryan

Throwing shame completely out the window, here's the promo for my book:

*ON SALE: The bestselling shocker that has everyone talking.*

_Evil exists. Its name is Satan. Can he be stopped?_

"For this to be a debut novel the writer knocked it out of the park." Amazon review by Alastair Russell

Thanks///Bob Ryan


----------



## javrsmith

This 99 cent book is a quick step by step guide to the ProjectLibre, the free project tracking application. The book covers how to get started building a project plan with the tool. It has a link to the free download site for ProjectLibre. It contains some introductory project management descriptions but it concentrates on planning. Those people who want to improve their project work will find it useful. They may even later want to explore my comprehensive ProjectLibre User Guide Reference Manual which covers the subject in much more detail.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Release Day!!  The third book in my _When Girlfriends..._ collection is now out (_When Girlfriends Make Choices_), so I'm running a temporary 99 cent sale on...


----------



## Mark Tullius

*Better Believe There's a Brightside*
This dark Sci-Fi Thriller has been reduced to $0.99 through 1-21-13.

_They call us Thought Thieves, but it's not like we have a choice. All the sick twisted things rolling around in people's heads, we can't help but hear.
That's why they rounded us up, stuck us in this little town. It's to make you feel safe. But they can't keep us here forever.
It's Day 100 and it's all gonna end. One way or another, I'm getting out of Brightside._

"My faith has been restored, great story tellers are still alive!"

"I'd recommend this book to anyone! Amazing thriller that will keep you engaged to the very end!"

"The tension builds with every risky encounter with another thought thief until you're frantically churning through pages to reach the ending - which comes not with a whimper but a wailing scream."
Buy or Borrow today on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Brightside-ebook/dp/B008KRWXXC


----------



## 13500

Hello,

My novel, Until My Soul Gets It Right is on sale for 99¢ from 1/18-2/2. That's 75% off of the listed price.

It's 4.5-star contemporary womens fiction that follows Wisconsin farmgirl Catherine Elbert as she bounces from coast to coast in search of her true self.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Anotherdreamer

Hi All,

First off, sorry if the picture looks huge. I'm not trying to be obnoxious, just having image issues!

I've got my urban fantasy Obsidian Souls marked down to $.99 to hopefully help build a base for the rest of the series. I got a 4 star review from UFReviews.com

Please don't let the gigantic picture turn you off!

http://www.amazon.com/Obsidian-Souls-Soul-Series-ebook/dp/B00AFMOXC4

When innocent botanist Alexandria is attacked on a cold winter night, she believes it is nothing more than bad luck. She never suspects that her attacker is not human, and that Caden, her white knight, would be more of the dark and brooding variety and as scary as the thug he's saving her from.
Now strange beings are stalking her every move and she does not know why. The cops are turning a blind eye, and she has nowhere left to turn but to Caden. He's willing to help, but he is short on answers and his motivations are not the purest. If she does not find answers soon, her life as she knows it is over. But is she prepared for the truth she finds?

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## amywolfie

Heck -- I'd buy this book for a buck! (especially since I wrote it!!) "Hysterical & heartbreaking" See why I have 21 Amazon FIVE-STAR reviews! My new comic memoir covers 4 "interesting" years of my life, including: the implosion of WaMu, bankruptcy, foreclosure, repo, and. . .breast cancer!! http://tinyurl.com/dontletme-motel6 Yes, it's a comedy! Check out my reading of the prologue at: http://youtu.be/uygg-VBikBs Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New short story, part of my Twelve Months of Romance series. This one is February themed.



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage.


----------



## Between Boyfriends

Ooh, what a fun thread. My chick lit novel, Between Boyfriends, is 99 cents through the end of JANuary. It's about a girl named Jan who is completely boy crazy and a bit of a brat. She gets her heart broken and her mother cuts her off after she discovers that Jan lied about college. She dropped out to go to massage school but kept it a secret because she knew her mother would disapprove. Jan decides to quit dating and figure her life out. She has to get a job (not easy to do when you have only an AA degree and no work experience or skills) and find a way to deal with being alone for the first time in her life. All she has is a couple girl friends and the help of a hot new guy from massage school. Can she resist the temptation to lose herself in another guy? Can Jan really be single or is she just between boyfriends. Between Boyfriends (JANuary Sale)


----------



## kspringer

My YA contemp THE PAPARAZZI PROJECT is on sale for .99 cents for a week.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Paparazzi-Project-ebook/dp/B00AMO4GSQ/ref=zg_bs_6064565011_f_16

Livvie Peterson thought taking Interpersonal Communications her junior year would be an easy A. But when the first assignment is given, her world flips upside down. Here's the deal: the class is assigned a six-week project and is split into three groups- Paparazzi, Tabloid, and Celebrities. The Paparazzi follow around the Celebrities taking pictures and grabbing any kind of quotes they can. The Celebrities try to navigate being tailed on a daily basis. And the Tabloid receives all the information collected by the Paparazzi and decides what makes the weekly summary report. Sounds harmless&#8230;and it's all just pretend anyway, right?

Livvie is assigned as Paparazzi and when she is matched up with the über -cute Chas Montgomery as her Tabloid boss she's pretty sure things couldn't get much better. Livvie's uncanny ability to capture the Celebrities in compromising photos matched with Chas's skill of exaggerating captions and editing the photos make them an unstoppable team. And the long hours working side by side with Chas aren't a bad bonus.

Livvie simultaneously launches an anonymous blog, leaking the class' photos and stories on the Internet. Her rising follower number quickly becomes addicting and she possibly spills too much information online. Once she finds her own celebrity will she be able to give it back? And will Chas be gone before she ever has the chance to find out?


----------



## Pamela

I reduced Deadly Memories for ENT Bargain Books. It's 99 cents for a couple more days.



Hope you all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## William Meikle

Over the years I've had many stories published in small presses and short run anthologies. These tend to disappear quickly into history and are hard to track down for anyone interested enough.

Kindle publishing gives me the perfect opportunity to bring them to a wider audience.

So here they are, a selection of tales from over the years, covering a mixture of genres and types of story telling. All on sale for a buck each.

Some of these go back to when I was just starting out, others are more recent

And keep a weather eye open -- I'll be giving some of them away as freebies on a semi-regular basis.

http://www.williammeikle.com/shortstorycollection.html


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, William and Pamela.x


----------



## Rob May

This week only, _Alien Disaster_ is 99c/99p.

​
Fourteen-year-old Brandon Walker's world is turned upside-down in the middle of the summer holidays when London is hit by a mysterious and catastrophic attack. With the help of two unlikely friends, he battles to uncover a secret within his own family that might hold the key to saving the whole planet.

_Alien Disaster_ is a fast-paced science fiction thriller.


----------



## Gthater

Gateway to Nifleheim - Epic Fantasy by Glenn G. Thater
on sale for 99 cents on Amazon for a limited time.


Praise for The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater

"Glenn Thater's, The Gateway, is a masterfully crafted epic fantasy about the ages old struggle between good and evil." ---- Carol Marrs Phipps, author of Elf Killers
"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." ----- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands.

...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." ----- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...a must read for all fans of classic sword and sorcery. A blend of howard, moorcock, wagner,with a twist of lovecraft. Well written and hugely entertaining." ---- Jimmyonly (an Amazon reviewer)

Gateway to Nifleheim (approximate length 66,000 words) is a revised and significantly expanded edition of the first volume of the Harbinger of Doom saga, which was previously published as the novella entitled, The Gateway (length approximately 25,000 words).

When mad sorcerers open a gateway to the very pits of hell, releasing demons of darkest nightmare upon the world, only the intrepid knights of House Eotrus stand in their way. Claradon Eotrus takes up the mantle of his noble house to avenge his father and hold back the tide of chaos that threatens to engulf the world and destroy mankind. Claradon recruits Angle Theta and Gabriel Garn, mysterious knights of mystical power to stand with him. Theta and Garn take up their swords one last time against the coming darkness--a darkness from which only one will emerge.

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us: a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his infernal realms of Nifleheim set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming--the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Nifleheim and the dark armies at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions, that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.

BOOKS BY GLENN G. THATER

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA
GATEWAY TO NIFLEHEIM
THE FALLEN ANGLE
KNIGHT ETERNAL
DWELLERS OF THE DEEP
VOLUME 5+ forthcoming

HARBINGER OF DOOM
(Combines The Gateway and The Fallen Angle into a single volume)

THE HERO AND THE FIEND
(A novelette set in the Harbinger of Doom universe)

THE GATEWAY
(A novella length version of Gateway to Nifleheim)


----------



## bookworm77

Grandma Maudie's Cookbook

Oh, I love those sugar plum raisin squares.

Anyway, wish everyone all the best!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

http://www.amazon.com/Sean-H.-Robertson/e/B004BQ52FW/ All Sean H. Robertson books are under $1 just for your savings!

You hate that most kindle books are overpriced! Try these .99 cent guaranteed gems now! Our reading fans have spoken and WE UNDERSTOOD you. Now, enjoy our FAN APPRECIATION DAYS ♥! THANK YOU for your thousands of paid kindle downloads since November 2010! You'll feel great because your download is guaranteed to make a difference in the life of someone struggling with little HOPE. Plus, you'll also discover a VERY ENJOYABLE NEW BOOK, proven to be high quality, which you'll love! -313WOOD, LLC PUBLISHER

Author Sean H. Robertson is the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline Unofficial Ambassador since 11-05-2010!


----------



## Anna K

Both of my novels are $.99 through Feb. 3:


----------



## Alisha

Save a horse, ride a Cowboy! Hot, alpha male romance for .99 set in the Texas Hill Country! 5 Stars!



Blurb: Colt Daniels is a Texas rancher known for his award winning steaks. The king rancher has known his good neighbor and vintner, Mr. Moon for years. In fact, he recommends the Moon Wines as the ideal label paired with his mouth watering steaks. When Mr. Moon dies and leaves the vineyard to his long lost niece, Savannah Moon, Colt offers to show her the ropes since the California girl is clueless, not only about Texas but about wine. Even his Southern Charm is lost on the snob who doesn't even have the decency to thank him for saving her life her first day in town.

Thing is, he ain't cut out to train someone he can't stand, even if Mr. Moon was like a grandfather to him. But there's no denying it, the Moons know how to grow 'em...wine and women. Savannah isn't a woman he can easily forget. Bitchy or not, he finds reasons to teach her about grapes, among other things. And while he's finding reasons to stomp the grapes with his new neighbor, a plan is brewing to bring the wine heiress down.

(All Alisha Paige, Ruby Vines and Wolfgang Pie books are .99!)


----------



## VioletRipley

My book, "Dreams are for Lovers", is 99 cents. Click the book cover in my signature if you want to give it a try!

****

Most people live their lives in the light of day. Magnolia Hamilton lives only in her nightmares.


Every night since Mags was four years old, she’s been at the mercy of one thing— a recurring nightmare of her parents’ brutal murder. After eighteen years of exhaustion and too many sleeping pills, she’s dying to dream something different. Anything different.

A sex dream would be nice. A sex dream with an unbelievably hot guy would be fantastic.

One fateful night, she gets her wish.

Little did she know, her dreams would lead her to worlds beyond, where she might find love and purpose -- or death and destruction.  But with her one true love by her side, perhaps she had a chance. She had to try.

****

This book is sexy and hot with a blend of time travel, sci-fi and a sprinkle of fantasy. And don't forget the romance!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Violet, Alisha, Anna and Sean.


----------



## 1923

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Empress-Australia-Post-War-ebook/dp/B00AMNNW6O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359741635&sr=8-1

*In the winter of 1948, a post-war darkness felled Britain and happiness, like sweets, was tightly rationed. So begins Harry Leslie Smith's bitter-sweet memoir: The Empress of Australia which depicts life in post-war Yorkshire. Recently demobbed from the RAF, Smith and his German war bride must try to adjust to a civilian society that is scarred from not only the war but the harsh reality of living in peacetime Britain. 
At first, Harry Leslie Smith finds himself ill equipped for this brave new world where Britain has lost its empire and is bankrupt. Yet, like so many other returning veterans from the Second World War, Smith stumbled onwards through the era known as the "Age of Austerity" to confront the horrors of his childhood and the innate injustice of a society divided by class. 
Harry Leslie Smith sketches a real, sometimes amusing and sometimes melancholic portrait of Britain in the late 1940s. In his book, Smith speaks for all generations who have faced untold hardships in their quest for dignity and purpose during times of financial, political and familial upheaval. The Empress of Australia is a personal history of one man's journey towards self discovery and freedom from row house Britain.

Sometimes, after the war, peace is the hardest battle to survive.*


----------



## Kathryn E. Kun

*Kat in a Hat* (Kat & Jules series, _The Adventures of Californian Nympho Sisters_, Episode #1) *- now FREE - *

by Kathryn E Kun, at Amazon.com

Only suitable for adults 18+

Follow Kathryn E Kun online
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## cekilgore

Greetings all! As I gear up to launch the next book in the series, I have priced all current books down to $1 each for the next week.

*The genre is Space Opera* - heavy on character development, universe building, relationships and some romance

You can learn more here: http://www.cekilgore.com/promo.php

Or use the KB Amazon Links below:

  

Cheers!


----------



## ccasey

I didn't write this or design the cover; it's just a good book by an indie author that I read last week. And I *did* buy it for a buck...

Cages by Chris Pasley. An "outbreak" survival story.

http://amzn.com/B009C7DU

Hmm... not sure how to get the cover to show up. I'm new here.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

Eye of the Moonrat, Book one of the Bowl of Souls series. 4.6 star rating with 73 reviews!

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0082V0ZHM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0









Beautiful cover by Renu Sharma!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Cheryl, that's really nice of you.


----------



## Kathryn E. Kun

My Erotica genre ebook is #3 in a series&#8230;


   *Conference Caller* (Kat & Jules series, _The Adventures of Californian Nympho Sisters_, Episode #3) *- 0.99c - *

by Kathryn E Kun, at Amazon.com

Kat and Jules are gorgeous sisters. They are lovers and they have many sexual fetishes. Their male partners somehow seem to get them in trouble. In Conference Caller, Kat and Jules tangle with an unexpected guest. But will they come out on top?

Only suitable for adults 18+. Themes: ménage, FM, FF, BDSM, fetish, seduction and control.


----------



## RuthNestvold

My novel Yseult is 99c through Feb. 12.



Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur (The Pendragon Chronicles)

It's part of a Pre-Valentine's group promo, Tales of Love and Magic, http://ebookpromos.wordpress.com/


----------



## merrybond

My new Historical Paranormal Romance Novella (whew, that's a mouth-full) is out now!


----------



## davidhaynes

Mask of the Macabre 99c

Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread.

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London&#8230;

Mask of The Macabre - A travelling magician appears with a gruesome show. But what secret does it hide?

Doctor Harvey - Bethlem lunatic asylum's newest patient has a story to tell, but how will he tell it to his doctor?

Memento Mori - A photographer is given a mysterious assignment with disturbing consequences.

The New Costume. - The entertainer discovers a new string to his bow and gives the finest performance of his career.

(13,000 words in total)

Currently riding high at #4 on .co.uk short horror Amazon chart!!


----------



## boblenx

Interest Level - 4 Years and Up - Reading Level - 4th Grade and Up
.
Gather around for some terrific family fun with letters and words. Are you all set to have a good time? Are you ready to learn? Let's explore those amazing twenty-six letters of our alphabet using animal poems and facts. We will even throw in some limericks, tongue twisters and alphabet/picture puzzles along the way to make it more interesting.

This book is chock full of fun - 81 graphics - 29 Poems - 20 Limericks - 47 Tongue Twisters - 44 Word/Picture Puzzles - Over 150 fascinating facts about animal group names. Did you know a group of crickets is called an 'orchestra'?

No matter how young or old you are, you will enjoy listening to these. As your language skills improve, you will have fun reading more of them by yourself. I double dare you to say some of my tongue twisters three times fast! And just wait until you try my alphabet tongue twisters in which EVERY word in the tongue twister starts with the same letter of the alphabet. Phew!

So shift your brain into high gear and let's pay a visit to the amazing world of AlphaAnimals.


----------



## Lee44

_*Killer Work from Home Jobs: SBI! Site Build It!*_
Website and Business Builder

The book describes how I, and many others, were able to build sustainable businesses, and work from our homes each day!

$.99


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Greetings, fellow Kindlers--here are a couple of lovely wondrous tales that won't beat up your wallet. 

Wysard (The Ryel Saga, Part One), the first part of my critically acclaimed epic fantasy duology, will be $0.99 forever. (The second volume, Lord Brother (The Ryel Saga, Part Two), will cost slightly more.)

Queen of Time, contemporary urban fantasy/magic realism that blends a demonic Faustian bargain with Hadrian's Wall, the Roman cult of Mithras and the Mayan apocalypse, is $0.99 throughout the month of February but will go up in price on March 1. I'm delighted to announce that Queen of Time has progressed to the second level in this year's Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award competition, and I hope it goes further; back in 2008 I made the semifinals with another book. The first three chapters of Queen of Time, as well as snyopses and chapters of the Ryel Saga, are on my website at http://carolynkephart.com.

Thanks and happy reading!


----------



## NottiThistledore

For those after some fun illustrated children's stories, my Chatswood Spooks books are each 99c on the Kindle; for the next week my adult steampunk novel Downtown is only 99c as well.  (Links in my signature)


----------



## Bess McBride

All of my books are 99 cents, don't know why, but that's what sells, and that's my ultimate goal. I don't have one of those fancy signature lines yet, still trying to figure that one out, so I'll just direct you to the Amazon Kindle link for all the books, howzabout that? Oh, they're all romance, many of them time travel, several romantic suspenses, some contemporary, and none more than PG-13. javascript:void(0);

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&field-author=Bess%20McBride&search-alias=digital-text

Okay, I notice two aren't for a buck, just ignore those! javascript:void(0);

Thanks for letting me post!

Bess McBride
www.bessmcbride.com


----------



## Randy M.

My mystery/thriller novel, Swan Loch, is now priced at 99 cents through the end of February.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

The first installment of "The Psi Squad" series is available for 99 cents at Amazon. Written for a middle grade audience (ages 9-12), Book One has so far received several positive reviews and provides a quick-paced introduction to the three main characters.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 125,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment and are best when read in order.)

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

Tea to Go (Sixth Book in the Tea Series) - Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear.

Summer Tea (Seventh Book in the Tea Series) - Cara has lost count of which three she's in. She's pretty sure the pregnancy three ended with Jovana's daughter-in-law becoming pregnant. Not sure where she stands in the mystery count. But it's a whole other count that she's worried about. As if that weren't enough to worry about it looks like she's going to have to empty the trunk that Bernie left her to see if there really is a mystery that needs to be solved. That not only ruins her plans to open one small gift at a time - for a lifetime - but worse, Teagan gets her way. One of life's biggest lessons is perspective. Your perspective can change in a heartbeat. Cara is learning that life lesson the hard way.

Traditional Tea (Eighth Book in the Tea Series) - In Traditional Tea it's Cara's turn to support Teagan. She also has the challenge of trying to reestablish her connection with Suzi, establish a connection with Howard, Sinead's boyfriend and track down Maeve. If all that weren't enough to set Cara's world spinning, her mother, the most consistent person on the planet, has made a few changes of her own. Right when Cara is getting all her ducks in a row...

The first four books of the series can be purchased at further discount in - The First Four - The Tea Series

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila


----------



## tchandler

*ON SALE* for only *99 cents* -- *BLUESKY and SUNSHINE*










In the tradition of the classic animal fantasy novels of yesteryear comes a new novel&#8230; a tale about a young mockingbird and his family and their struggles against prejudice and hate. At its heart, it is a story about the power of love and friendship -- and how a hero is born.

BUY at Amazon ---> http://www.amazon.com/Bluesky-And-Sunshine-ebook/dp/B009BBE2E4/ref=pd_ybh_1

Authors note: Although I love Science Fiction, my favorite book of all time is without a doubt *WATERSHIP DOWN* by Richard Adams. My goal in writing this trilogy, entitled *THE SONG of LIFE*, was to write a tale that is at once beautiful and packed with emotions. My main character is a one-legged mockingbird named Bluesky whose journey becomes heroic in scope as he meets each challenge and somehow finds a way to succeed. This is his story, how he has to fight against prejudice and fear and find his place in the world and ultimately add his unique voice to the song of life. Everyone has a place in the world, even a one-legged mockingbird. *This is a family-friendly novel, appropriate for all ages.*


----------



## Adrian Howell

Redacted.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

[size=12pt]Always less than a buck and now a weekend giveaway:

My acclaimed epic fantasy Wysard (The Ryel Saga, Part One), normally $0.99, will be *FREE* through March 9 at Smashwords. Click https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3617, use the coupon code RW100 at checkout, and happy reading. 

WYSARD is the first part of the Ryel Saga duology, followed by LORD BROTHER.

"This book has all the elements of a superior fantasy novel, including the creation of a unique, full-blooded world... it will make the reader think and wonder, not only about the storyline, but about the nature of life, death, and fate. As in real life, there are no easy or simple answers." ~Sirius Book Reviews

"A solid grasp of story and setting, including the socio-economic and ethnic frameworks crucial to a good fantasy ... One note about Kephart's fantasy is the absence of dragons, elves, fairies, talking swords, and so forth. Her plot and scenes are driven entirely by human and demonic forces, which some readers may prefer." ~The Bookshelf


----------



## DPfitzsimons

Still going strong...check it out if you like post apocalyptic tales from a teen perspective...

 99 cents

click below --


----------



## KOwrites

My contemporary romance novel, _Seeing Julia_, is still on sale for Kindle/Kindle App at $0.99 on Amazon. Click SEEING JULIA pic in my signature for direct link. Thanks for considering my work.

Here's the premise:

Julia Hamilton has lost everyone she's ever loved.

Lost. Alone. She stands at the precipice of her life, looking over the edge, seeing nothing.

A young widow battles the grief by taking painkillers and imbibing in a few too many martinis at her husband's funeral. Then, she meets up with Jake Winston, who manages to save her from reckless self-harm, but leaves her questioning everything else after their illicit connection.

Edgy, spare prose, interspersed with levity and humor, SEEING JULIA is compelling contemporary fiction that explores vastness to which grief, despair, and betrayal will go; yet clearly demonstrates the amazing heights to which love can go.


----------



## Lisa Grace

30 Minutes of Flash Fiction by Lisa Grace & Jarrod Nelson

Flash Fiction: Complete stories in a thousand words or less with a surprise twist revealed at the end.

What if God exists in other dimensions and outside of time as we know it? 
What if aliens believe in Him too? 
What if zombies were something altogether different?
What if the future lives in our past?
What if our myths are based on actual events? 
Welcome to my assumptions that there is a God (the one we know of from our Holy Scriptures) who works in wondrous and mysterious ways. These stories are a blend of my religious belief mixed with science fiction and flavored with surprise.
I hope you enjoy reading them as much as I enjoyed creating them.
Also, the last piece is a sci-fi short story (longer than a thousand words) written by Jarrod Nelson.

Lisa Grace is also the author of the Angel Series (Books 1, 2, & 3), which has been optioned for a major movie by Motion Picture Pro Studios. The movie is currently in development. 
Lisa Grace has also released the adult history mystery thriller "The 15th Star." First readers describe it as "National Treasure" meets "1776."

Jarrod Nelson is working on a science fantasy novel and resides in Knoxville, TN.


----------



## Fahid

I'm doing a limited time promotion for $0.99, get it now before it goes back to $5.99!

*The Dark Prince (Fountains of Fire & Darkness, Book 1) *



_When he was young he covered the world with darkness and evil until he was defeated by the greatest hero of time. With memories lost, he became a squire working for the King's Consul. Years go by and he joins the Order as a Knight, working for the same enemies he once vowed to destroy.

Alex becomes the new Champion of the Kingdom of Lasgale by vanquishing a rebellion with his unnatural abilities. He soon discovers his forgotten past by the appearance of a powerful sorceress, a one-time ally who becomes his only hope in slaying an ancient creature._


----------



## Doctor Barbara

*****

All the Chester the Chesapeake's children's ebooks below are $0.99, except for the Trilogy which is the first three bundled books for $2.99!

They were written up in February's Publisher's Weekly. After all - kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/a9c0wr
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - just published! http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy http://amzn.to/HS0hyp
~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## William Meikle

My transatlantic supernatural thriller attempt to get some of Dan Brown's money, THE CONCORDANCES OF THE RED SERPENT, is currently only 99c. (out in shiny paperback edition too.)


----------



## lindakovicskow

French Illusions: My Story as an American Au Pair in the Loire Valley.

"This is a wonderful debut memoir, made much more appealing because it is true. A well written, fast-paced book enhanced by sprinkles of French..."

Twenty seven five and four star reviews at Amazon. Only $.99 for a limited time. http://tiny.cc/2bhttw


----------



## mamiller

mamiller said:


> *WIDOW'S TALE* is on sale for $0.99!
> 
> Romance. Suspense. Lobsters.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Celebrating the BOOK LAUNCH of my third novel.

Special Price of .99 until March 20, 2013



Two strangers locked in a dark room only interested in escape, but fate has other plans. They'll take an unexpected journey to a place they couldn't have imagined, find a love neither ever dreamed of and discover a Secret they'll be sworn to protect. Just Released by the author of the #1 Kiindle Gothic/Time Travel Island of Secrets- a new romantic time travel adventure....Grab it during the launch for just .99 before it goes up to $3.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Sworn-Secrecy-Adventure-Undercover-ebook/dp/B00BS28JB6/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1363094107&sr=8-10&keywords=tammie+gibbs


----------



## fancyfancypants

Hi Everyone! My Urban Fantasy/ Urban Mythology series, The Judas Curse is listed at $0.99 per book.

The Awakening will be free as well from March 13th to the 17th.










The Awakening is a tale of immortals, ancient gods, and a Detective who doesn't believe in any of it. Detective Ben Stanford is forced to come face to face with theology, mythos and everything he refused to believe in as his world is turned upside down by Mark, the immortal Gospel writer, who requests the detective's help in finding his missing companion, Judas Iscariot.

As Ben dives deeper into the world of broken Theology, ancient religions and terrifying Greek gods, he's forced to come to terms with the world where vast forces struggle in their endless game of power. He must make his way, with the help of companions he doesn't believe in or trust, to try and stop a potential global disaster.

Always only $0.99 http://www.amazon.com/The-Awakening-Judas-Curse-ebook/dp/B00AMJDAJ2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

The Judas Kiss, the Sequel to The Awakening holding strong at 5 stars across the board at Amazon and Goodreads.










In the next Installment of The Judas Curse, Detective Ben Stanford is ready to put the past at rest. Without warning, he's pulled down once again into the chaos of gods, theology, and mystery. Told that his sister is alive and the two immortals, Mark and Judas, have been kidnapped by the treacherous goddess, Nike, Ben must find a way to rescue the pair before she can harness their powers.

While Mark waits alone, forced to write out the story of how their powers came to be, and Judas lay tortured by the angry Goddess, a reluctant Ben must enlist the help of a hesitant being from the ancient Norse Pantheon.

Time is ticking, and the hard-headed detective must use everything he learned in the past to prevent another disaster, which could potentially wipe-out the human race.

Only $0.99 at Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/The-Judas-Kiss-Curse-ebook/dp/B00BJ6FV7Q/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## James Musgrave

Was Edgar Allan Poe murdered? Get this St. Patrick's Day Special Pat O'Malley historical mystery for just .99 cents:
http://tinyurl.com/asjpvyl


----------



## Sharlay

Hey all,

So, this is a thread for authors to post a link to their book or somebody else's book, as long as it is 99 cents. Readers can come here and find any books that they may be interested in. To make it easier for readers to select a book please post the following information:

- Book Title
- Author's Name
- Description
- Direct Link to book

Ok, I'll start by posting my book...

Title: Pretend

Author: Sharlay

Description:

Sometimes pretend isn't the best game to play especially when you're pretending with your best friend's brother...

When April finds out that her boyfriend - of 18 months - has been cheating on her, with her worst enemy, she is heartbroken.

Six weeks later, and after a long and depressing summer break, April is ready to move on with her life and face the world again. After finally giving in to her best friend's pleas to attend her sixteenth birthday party, she is more than surprised when her ex shows up with his new girlfriend. Six weeks of hiding and she is finally face to face with her worst nightmare and does the first thing that comes to mind...she lies

In a desperate attempt to prove that she is over him, she pretends to be at the party with her new boyfriend, but there's only one problem...she doesn't have one

Seeing April's dilemma, her best friend's brother, Aiden steps in and plays the role of her new "boyfriend" for the night, saving her from any further humiliation.

But what happens when, what started out as a simple act turns out to be a little more real than either April or Aiden realised? Forced to pretend that she has no feelings for her best friend's brother and fighting off the sudden interest, of her now jealous ex, who she is still struggling to get over, April is thrown into an emotional roller-coaster of no return...

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Pretend-Series-ebook/dp/B00AAMKNNC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363253925&sr=8-2&keywords=pretend


----------



## theaatkinson

For a limited time, Sons of Alkaia is 99cents

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQLNQ26

Sons of Alkaia: a novella
author: Thea Atkinson
descrip:
The wolves smelled the milk and blood on her and they came.

Alkaia, a warrior of Enyalia, has been exiled from her homeland, divested of all the tools she needs to survive because she dared free the man Theron from certain death. Now, she must find a way to use that vulnerability for survival. But will she be able to save the infant too, or will that come at a cost she's not ready to pay?

Sons of Alkaia is book 3 in the Tales from Etlantium series: a prequel series to Elemental Magic. This new adult supernatural fantasy series is for women of all ages, but recommended for those over seventeen. Those readers who enjoyed Theron's Tale will enjoy the continuation of the story from Alkaia's viewpoint.


----------



## JFHilborne

Today only, psychological thriller MADNESS AND MURDER is 99c

http://www.amazon.com/Madness-Murder-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B00BEASHQE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363441142&sr=1-3&keywords=jenny+hilborne

Author: Jenny Hilborne
Title: MADNESS AND MURDER, a psychological thriller
Description:Homicide detective, Mac Jackson is on a collision path with a civilian in his hunt for a killer.

A lack of evidence leaves him frustrated. With the body count rising, he questions his own ethics when he considers risking the life of an innocent woman to put the killer within reach. The stakes are high if his gamble fails.

Jessica Croft begins a new life in San Francisco, ninety miles from the sinister secrets and the madness that destroyed her family. She hopes to find tranquility, maybe even love, but her chance for happiness is threatened when she finds herself the target of a madman. Unwilling to live a life of fear, Jessica takes a bold risk to draw him out; unaware of the trap he has already set for her.


----------



## jaim101

Title: The Trust
Author: Jamie Sinclair
Description: In 1942, following experiments with Anthrax off the west coast of Scotland, a number of people on the mainland are infected and die. The bodies are taken away under cover of darkness.

In present day Lancaster the site of a former mental asylum, Moorcastle, is being redeveloped. The discovery of a body halts the work and leads to an investigation led by Detective Inspector Tom Ashton and his boss DCI Klavan. By the end of day one, a host of bodies has been uncovered leading to one of the biggest inquiries in the town's history and a media circus.

But the story quickly catches the attention of the Ministry of Defence and the bodies disappear, again under cover of darkness, with orders that the investigation be dropped.

Rhiannon Lily Saxby hates her name and her job. Her medical studies were cut short by a horrific car crash following a long shift at the hospital. Now she fills her days working at the Equipment Service for the Primary Care Trust. Her childhood was effectively ended when her mother was sectioned to Moorcastle Asylum, leaving her terrified of such institutions and delighted that the disused facility is being demolished.

As a medical student Rhiannon heard many stories about the abuse of patients in asylums and has long wondered if her own mother suffered while she was a patient but has never dared ask. Her world is further rocked when her manager hints that members of the Primary Care Trust may be taking the decision to end a patients life to ease their suffering.

The discovery of the body of a young woman keeps the media spotlight firmly fixed on the town and on DI Tom Ashton. DCI Klavan, Tom's boss, is also struck by similarities to another body found a year earlier in a neighbouring district, prompting speculation that a serial killer may be at work.

As the pressure on DI Tom Ashton to catch the killer increases it becomes clear that the Trust is at the heart of everything.

Can Rhiannon find evidence of patient abuse within the records of the Trust to support her suspicions?

Is there really a secret society operating within the Trust who are playing God with the lives of patients?

With the body count rising can Tom Ashton stop the serial killer before he strikes again?

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Trust-ebook/dp/B00BAEH6GG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

You can also click the books in my signature.


----------



## theaatkinson

Anomaly is set to 99cents for the weekend. (Mar 16&17) 4.5 stars over 12 reviews

http://amzn.to/WuEUcb


----------



## Shane Ward

.






*Title* - Terminus X
*Author's Name* - Shane Ward
*Description* - 


> Terminus X is a story that is based on an unprecedented disaster when the sun ejects a massive cloud of charged plasma particles and lethal radiation. When the solar wind reaches Earth, it destroys electronics and heats the Earth's core to a point the planet is shattered into fragments around its molten core and moon
> 
> One hundred years later society slowly reorganizes itself, forcing a government system onto the survivors: Xigen and HumaniX. Any leftover survivors are then placed into a five-tiered cast system consisting of: Priests, Communicators, Warriors, Outcasts, and Dregs.
> 
> HumaniX government is advanced in technology and its citizens live in huge sky cities that travel through the gravity wakes between the moon and Earth's molten core. The Xigen are a lesser-advanced government, which lives on the floating landmasses, struggling to survive. The two governments have been constantly at war over water, food and land.
> 
> Struggling in a hostile environment, Travis Medwin and Nelson Porter conduct illegal deals and eventually join a dangerous race that could mark the outcome of their lives. But after being dragged into a conflict between two warring factions, their goal suddenly changes to that of survival as they fight to discover the truth that's plaguing the struggling remains of humanity.


*Direct Link to book* -



*Amazon kindle (UK):* |
*Amazon kindle (USA):* |

(Direct Link)
(Direct Link)


----------



## 1923

1923: A Memoir Lies and Testaments 








http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=la_B004CKS8NK_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1363436460&sr=1-7

It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

Smith stays true to himself and his inner voice as he recounts the events of his early life.-Feeding My Book Addiction

To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.


----------



## Janelle Meraz Hooper

Hello! I'm new and have no idea how to do this but I can't resist trying because I have a 99-cent wonder:

Old Joe's Pink Cadillac, a Short Story

It's a short story and it goes like this: The townspeople were wrong about Joe not having family. The old black man had a daughter, but she never visited him unless she needed money. When she got out of prison and broke into his home, she scoffed at how little he had worth stealing. But she liked the Cadillac; she decided to take it for a spin.
I have other novels and a novella on Amazon...Janelle


----------



## Randy M.

Title: Sarah Of The Moon
Author: Randy Mixter
Description: 
*Return to The Summer Of Love.*
The Haight-Ashbury district of San Francisco in 1967. Alex Conley, a part-time writer for a Baltimore newspaper, is dispatched to chronicle the events occurring there. It is June of 1967, and the summer of love is in full swing.
Alone, in this strange and magical place, he meets a girl named Sarah, a free spirit who is as mysterious as she is beautiful.
What are the secrets of her past? Why does she dance each night under the light of the moon? These are just a few of the puzzles Alex needs to solve in the short time he has in that city.
Then there's another complication. He is beginning to fall deeply in love with her.

http://www.amazon.com/Sarah-Of-The-Moon-ebook/dp/B0058OJ4SM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1311995828&sr=1-1

Sarah Of The Moon is just 99 cents for a limited time only.


----------



## Kaamna

Hi All,

My publishing firm is running a bunch of promos right now for some AMAAAAZING books. Check them out, all at 0.99c!

*Georgetown Academy*










_In a town where one misstep can turn into a national scandal, the students at D.C.'s elite Georgetown Academy know there's only one rule: whatever you do, don't get caught._

http://www.amazon.com/Georgetown-Academy-Book-One-ebook/dp/B009WD94WG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363714824&sr=8-1&keywords=georgetown+academy

*Witch's Brew *










_A contemporary young adult series about a modern day witch who must betray everything she knows to save her magic and her forbidden love._

http://www.amazon.com/Witchs-Spellspinners-Series-County-ebook/dp/B00AKJMOR8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363717659&sr=1-1&keywords=Witch%27s+Brew

*King Solomon's Wives: Hunted*










_The descendants of King Solomon's harem are hunted for their touch: It is as addictive as any drug. Tonight, they have been found._

http://www.amazon.com/King-Solomons-Wives-Hunted-ebook/dp/B008DMB88A/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363717743&sr=1-2&keywords=King+Solomon%27s+Wives%3A+Hunted


----------



## T. Lee Cook

Special Price: 99 cents Today through 3/23/13

[size=12pt]Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party for 12-21-12, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended on 12-21-12, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience


----------



## T. Lee Cook

Special: Only 99 cents 3/22 - 3/24

The Calendar Begins

By T. Lee Cook

[size=12pt]Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended on 12-21-12, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_New 99¢ thread merged with existing 'Book for a Buck' thread. -- Ann_


----------



## DPfitzsimons

_At the end of the world, will love be humanity's final mistake?_

Read THE EDEN PROJECT today for just 99 cents. --dystopian sci-fi/horror/romance--

EXCERPT FROM THE EDEN PROJECT:

_She knew Adam would lead a different life, one where things would shatter and break and explode into thousands of what? Shards of sharp glass under her bare feet? Or could it be that they would explode into all the dark places and light them up like stars in a lonely sky, stars that sparkle and burn and leave you breathless?

Her brain was sick with him now. She wanted to escape those thoughts. Is love really madness? It felt clear to her that it was and that because of it worlds would always end in madness._

Click on cover below of you like teen-driven, post-apocalyptic, horror romance with a sprinkling of the undead. 

Cheers,
DP Fitzsimons


----------



## Randy M.

My Novella, _Morning Star_, is 99 cents for a limited time only.

"&#8230;very descriptive writing, my mind's eye could picture so much, some parts had me laugh out loud and other parts had me weepy.. it is full of love, faith, courage and miracles" -Rosemary

http://www.amazon.com/Morning-Star-ebook/dp/B00AFDDK0O/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1354292751&sr=1-9&keywords=randy+mixter


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon folks,

Happy Easter! We've just been for a bracing walk along the canal which I used as an opportunity to break in my new boots and to look at local properties for sale, just in case.

But the point of this post is pure promo. Lord knows why but my debut novel, Playground Cool, is still my biggest seller each month. So I decided I'd actually promote it a little. Here's the blurb:

"Ben Torrance is devastated when his girlfriend leaves him in the middle of the night following the latest in a series of arguments about having children. Driven by love and fuelled by desperation, he embarks on a mission to find her. When he learns the truth - that Rhia had an affair and became pregnant by his best friend - Ben has to make a decision. Walk away from the woman he loves or bring up another man's child.

Yes, the book's about challenging relationships, affairs, lies and deceipt. But it's a fast paced journey and pretty humorous to boot. Plus, it's commercial fiction so there's the all important redemptive, happy ending to leave you with a warm glow of satisfaction when you finish reading."


----------



## jenminkman

Hi everyone! 
I was over the moon when my paranormal romance 'Shadow of Time' was picked up by a trade publisher in Holland (after having been rejected about 13 times... we all know how that can be). Unfortunately, the publisher was rather small press, which meant he saw no opportunities for my book across the border. Undeterred, I decided to translate the book myself and self-publish it on Amazon and Smashwords. 
So far, I am also over the moon about the way the book has been received by US readers. After all, the book is set in Arizona, on the Navajo reservation, and yet I have never even set foot in the United States. Apparently, I've done a pretty good job of describing life on the rez.

If you enjoy (YA) paranormal romance but have read one too many books set in high school or featuring vampires and werewolves, 'Shadow of Time' might be something you enjoy. The book has 26 favorable reviews on Amazon (no 1 or 2 stars so far) and is for sale for $0.99 until April 8th. Just click the link (or the book cover picture in my signature) to find out more!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-of-Time-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38

' All Hannah needs is a nice and quiet vacation after her first year of teaching French at a high school. She joins her brother Ben for the summer in their mom's log cabin in Arizona. There, she meets Josh again, Ben's childhood friend from the Navajo reservation. The little boy from the rez has grown up fast, and Hannah can't help but feeling more for him than just friendship.

But fate apparently has something else in store for her. And it's not peace and quiet. Night after night, Hannah is plagued by strange nightmares about the past of Navajo Nation and terrifying shadows chasing her. They seem to come closer - and why is Josh always present in her dreams?

Sometimes, the past has a way of catching up with you. '


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Introductory price -- 99 cents. Book Four in the _Twelve Months of Romance_ series.



April Winters may be older but she's tired of coming in second to her beautiful young sister. When she decides to chop off her hair in protest, she gets more than she bargained for. Not one, not two, but three men pursuing her. For once, she wishes they'd seen her sister first so she wouldn't have to choose.

Print Length: 113 pages

Check out the sample on the KB Book Page.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00BXUSH1K


----------



## Dingo

Hi. My book, The Inn of Fallen Leaves, is a samurai adventure story with a love story and a pursuit mixed in. It's onsale for 99 cents in the Kindle store until April 8th. I think you'll enjoy it. If you feel like publishing a review afterward I would appreciate it.


----------



## ChrisSalzy22

Trail of Bones: A Young Adult Fantasy Novel (An Epic Fantasy Adventure For Any Family)



Hi all! My book is ***FREE*** April 4-5 I'm already getting great reviews 4.5 out of 5 (11 reviews). Check it out.
You can find me on twitter @ChrisSalzy22 and at my blog too chrissalisbury.blogspot.com

Here's the book trailer 



 and a quick synopsis below:

Magnus, the runt of a litter of Shade Wolves, wants nothing more than to be a loyal, strong member of the pack. But when an ancient enemy threatens his friends and family, he faces a choice that could tear him from all he's known and loved.

Born in captivity, the giant panther Kelor knows nothing but suffering and loss. He struggles to find his place in this world of terror, and he battles to protect his family without succumbing to the darkness lurking inside him.

Falling captive to the evil Warden, the two are forced to fight in the battle of the beasts known as 'The Trail of Bones'. How will Kelor and Magnus learn to work together? How will they escape a fate of despair and death? How will their choices affect their comrades? Their enemies? And the forgotten magic that could doom all life of their world?


----------



## Lee44

Hi Everyone,

My book _SBI! Site Build It! Website and Business Builder - Make Money Online _ (part of the _Killer Work from Home Jobs _ Series) is out and is only $.99.

It details my experience, and that of numerous other SBIers, who have followed their passion and created a home-based business using the popular software and business builder. The range of businesses created is wide. The community of SBI business owners is vast. The book documents the system that drives the success of many SBI business builders.

Free Job Search Websites is the business that I created using SBI!, a product and system for which I am eternally grateful.

Enjoy!
Lee


----------



## tlotson

Dead by Teddy Lotson FREE today, Monday April 8th

The zeitgeist of our time!

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-ebook/dp/B00BCP5AUC/










A brain aneurysm sends Jay into a coma as he begins to write the final paragraph of his dream novel. Now, he witnesses the lives of those around him as they struggle with his sudden illness, and - in one case - seek to profit from it.

He'll learn the value of personal relationships in the social media age&#8230;but will it be too late?

*****
Thanks everyone! If you like it, just leave a nice review and share it! Much appreciated!

[edit] Apologies if I put this in the wrong thread, I just created Dead's own thread. [edit]


----------



## Anna K

To celebrate the audiobook release of Wings of Shadow, I am marking my ebooks down to $.99.

Wings of Shadow
~faeries, romance, and Charles Darwin~

(Suggestion: Listen to the audio sample before buying the ebook)

Cerulean
~an underwater dystopian~


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon gang,
We're getting a dog! In other news sales of my tip top new crime thriller The Trust are slow this month. It's cheap, the reviews are great and it's based on true events. Hang on, here's the blurb.
"In 1942, following experiments with Anthrax off the west coast of Scotland, a number of people on the mainland are infected and die. The bodies are taken away under cover of darkness.

In present day Lancaster the site of a former mental asylum, Moorcastle, is being redeveloped. The discovery of a body halts the work and leads to an investigation led by Detective Inspector Tom Ashton and his boss DCI Klavan. By the end of day one, a host of bodies has been uncovered leading to one of the biggest inquiries in the town's history and a media circus.

But the story quickly catches the attention of the Ministry of Defence and the bodies disappear, again under cover of darkness, with orders that the investigation be dropped.

Rhiannon Lily Saxby hates her name and her job. Her medical studies were cut short by a horrific car crash following a long shift at the hospital. Now she fills her days working at the Equipment Service for the Primary Care Trust. Her childhood was effectively ended when her mother was sectioned to Moorcastle Asylum, leaving her terrified of such institutions and delighted that the disused facility is being demolished.

As a medical student Rhiannon heard many stories about the abuse of patients in asylums and has long wondered if her own mother suffered while she was a patient but has never dared ask. Her world is further rocked when her manager hints that members of the Primary Care Trust may be taking the decision to end a patients life to ease their suffering.

The discovery of the body of a young woman keeps the media spotlight firmly fixed on the town and on DI Tom Ashton. DCI Klavan, Tom's boss, is also struck by similarities to another body found a year earlier in a neighbouring district, prompting speculation that a serial killer may be at work.

As the pressure on DI Tom Ashton to catch the killer increases it becomes clear that the Trust is at the heart of everything.

Can Rhiannon find evidence of patient abuse within the records of the Trust to support her suspicions?

Is there really a secret society operating within the Trust who are playing God with the lives of patients?

With the body count rising can Tom Ashton stop the serial killer before he strikes again?"


----------



## godchild

Thomas Schrader has written a new book called The Prison Epistles. It will be given away free for two days on April 27 & 28, Saturday and Sunday. It is available on Amazon Kindle. The regular price is 99 cents.

The Prison Epistles is a commentary on the four books that Paul wrote when he was in prison. It can be used as a commentary or a Bible study. This book is easy to understand and user friendly. It is a useful reference tool that gives a verse by verse explanation of Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, and Philemon. The book length is 193 pages.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Prison-Epistles-ebook/dp/B00BSG8ZZ2/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366474369&sr=1-1


----------



## 1923

*A 90 year old writer recounts his experiences in Germany as part of the Allied occupation force after the Fall of Hitler in*_ Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip_










http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

My new short story, Emily Smiles for April, is less than a dollar! It will be free for download on Amazon Kindle this weekend (4/20-4/21). It's a young adult/chick lit story, but the themes are universal. Anybody can read it. No, scratch that. Everybody should read it.

http://www.amazon.com/Emily-Smiles-for-April-ebook/dp/B00CF4K5UO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366406639&sr=8-1&keywords=emily+smiles+for+april

Here's the breakdown:

Emily receives a bouquet of violets for her sixteenth birthday. She thinks they remain in a vase on her nightstand, but they keep showing up in the most unusual places.

In a perfect world, this mysterious phenomenon would elicit a bewildered smile from Emily, but Emily doesn't doesn't smile much anymore. Then again, Emily's world is far from perfect.

If you like this story, check out my other ones too. And please feel free to leave a review.


----------



## _Sheila_

The characters in The Tea Series are people you'd like to know and part of a family that welcomes you with open arms. More than 125,000 copies have been sold. You will find that the series is a fast fun read. This book contains the first four books of The Tea Series, discounted even further. Each installment of the series is a hybrid of the traditional novel and the serial (each is a full-length novel and leads directly into the next installment and are best when read in order.)

Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) - Cara O'Flynn finds herself in an unusual position. She's quit her job and can afford to take a few weeks to find a new career. Plus her roommate has run off and left her with an empty room to fill. If she can just accomplish those two tasks before her mother finds out she has no income and no one to help pay the bills, she's in good shape. The problem - Cara didn't plan for three careers in as many days, nor did she anticipate the new guys that dropped in her lap. And then there's her sister Teagan, while always helpful and funny, she can be a bit annoying at times. When you're Irish, all things (good and bad) come in threes. It's inevitable. Cara should have remembered not to forget that part. Cara and Teagan bring laughter, intelligence, and family tradition to every experience they encounter.

Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes come true. The good news is that each of them has found the man of her dreams, unfortunately this is not news easily broken to their traditional mother. Further complicating their lives, they find themselves in the middle of a serial murder investigation; worse still, Cara may have come to the attention of the murderer. With their lives spinning slightly out of control, some of it good, some of it not, Cara and Teagan depend on each other, humor, their family, and their not so common sense, to keep them going.

Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan are dealing with wishes gone awry. The serial murderer, if there is one, is still out there. The new guys are supportive, as is the family, but there is a limit to how involved Cara and Teagan want the people they love most to be. Knowing there is a serial murderer in your sphere of influence is disorienting. What you do has consequences, but that doesn't mean you see them in advance. The crazy cop is around more than ever. There is a wedding to be planned and although Cara has always been the organizer of the family, she's not even kept in the loop. Life has been spinning out of control for some time and now it's up to Cara and Teagan to put it to rights.

Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series) - Cara and Teagan more determined than ever, but determination without focus doesn't get you very far. There's a wedding just days away. A time to celebrate and enjoy family and tradition, but Cara keeps her distance as situations outside of her control threaten her in ways she is just beginning to recognize. Cara and Teagan finally get to the bottom of one mystery, only to find another much closer to home.

Peppermint Tea (Fifth Book in the Tea Series) - With complications swirling around Cara and Teagan, a cruise to Alaska might be just the opportunity they were looking for to calm things down and reconnect. They didn't count on things changing so much while they were gone. One bad guy out of jail, another unaccounted for, and just what did their mother do with their boyfriends? Cara has always counted on Teagan to walk with her through the good and bad parts of life, but even that seems to be changing&#8230;

Tea to Go (Sixth Book in the Tea Series) - Things are changing and Cara is reminded that not all change is good. Domestic violence has never been a factor in the O'Flynn family. Until now. With Teagan away and one complication after the next raining down on Cara, the importance of family has never been more clear.

Summer Tea (Seventh Book in the Tea Series) - Cara has lost count of which three she's in. She's pretty sure the pregnancy three ended with Jovana's daughter-in-law becoming pregnant. Not sure where she stands in the mystery count. But it's a whole other count that she's worried about. As if that weren't enough to worry about it looks like she's going to have to empty the trunk that Bernie left her to see if there really is a mystery that needs to be solved. That not only ruins her plans to open one small gift at a time - for a lifetime - but worse, Teagan gets her way. One of life's biggest lessons is perspective. Your perspective can change in a heartbeat. Cara is learning that life lesson the hard way.

Traditional Tea (Eighth Book in the Tea Series) - In Traditional Tea it's Cara's turn to support Teagan. She also has the challenge of trying to reestablish her connection with Suzi, establish a connection with Howard, Sinead's boyfriend and track down Maeve. If all that weren't enough to set Cara's world spinning, her mother, the most consistent person on the planet, has made a few changes of her own. Right when Cara is getting all her ducks in a row...

The books of the series can be purchased at further discount in bundles - The First Four - The Tea Series -- or -- The Tea Series - Books Five through Eight (The Tea Series - Bundles)

I hope you will give them a try.

Sheila


----------



## DMCherubim

Hello everyone,

My new book, Mary Baker and The Eye of the Tiger, is on sale now for those buying their summer books early. It's brand new

A Magical Book... 
....With a Magical Ending

Mary Baker and The Eye of the Tiger

A new Children's Fiction that will endear you to four best friends, a substitute parent, a whole school of magic and an adorable white cockatoo named Busby.

Your heart will never forget this book.​
Read the book that already has received a silver medal for Readers' Favorite's highest review rating of 5 stars.

"Magic, some religion, and gratitude to a higher power are what make the story rare and intriguing." - Sylvia Heslin, for Readers' Favorite.

"What a magical book! It reminds me of *Roald Dahl's various stories with a mix of Harry Potter!*" - a fan comment posted to the author's blog.

The Kindle Book Review said: "J.K. Rowling Fans... You're Going to LOVE D.M. Cherubim."

Kindle Book: 
http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Baker-Eye-Tiger-ebook/dp/B00BR4LZAC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1363913872&sr=1-1&keywords=mary+baker+and+the+eye+of+the+tiger


----------



## godchild

Thomas Schrader has written a new book called The Prison Epistles. The price is usually 99 cents, but starting today it will be given away free for two days on April 27 & 28, Saturday and Sunday. It is available on Amazon Kindle.

The Prison Epistles is a commentary on the four books that Paul wrote when he was in prison. It can be used as a commentary or a Bible study. This book is easy to understand and user friendly. It is a useful reference tool that gives a verse by verse explanation of Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, and Philemon. The book length is 193 pages.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Prison-Epistles-ebook/dp/B00BSG8ZZ2/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366474369&sr=1-1


----------



## Nova_Implosion

My new short story, Emily Smiles for April, will be free for download on Amazon Kindle today and tomorrow (4/29-4/30). It's a young adult/chick lit story, but the themes are universal. Anybody can read it. No, scratch that. Everybody should read it.

http://www.amazon.com/Emily-Smiles-for-April-ebook/dp/B00CF4K5UO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366406639&sr=8-1&keywords=emily+smiles+for+april

Here's the breakdown:

Emily receives a bouquet of violets for her sixteenth birthday. She thinks they remain in a vase on her nightstand, but they keep showing up in the most unusual places.

In a perfect world, this mysterious phenomenon would elicit a bewildered smile from Emily, but Emily doesn't doesn't smile much anymore. Then again, Emily's world is far from perfect.

If you like this story, check out my other ones too. And please feel free to leave a review.


----------



## markarayner

For May only, The Fridgularity, is available for $0.99!

"With plenty of humor and much more, The Fridgularity is an exciting, sci-fi view askew, highly recommended." ~Midwest Book Review

"If you're looking for a combination of humor, romance and a power hungry refrigerator, look no further than The Fridgularity, a very enjoyable read. 5 stars!" ~IndieReader.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara

**********

Simply the best dog books for kids anywhere!

Don't kids and dogs go together like summertime and books?

$0.99 each except for the Trilogy.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) (first three ebooks of the series for $2.99)

Feel free to drop by Chester's fun website (in signature line) for a look at his video. It's sure to bring a smile!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

New 99 cents released May 1st! 










No Panties Fridays: T.G.I.F. -Tongue Goes In First (The Novel) (THE LAW FIRM OF FLIPPER & MOUNTER SERIES) Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,384 Paid in Kindle Store #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Collections & Anthologies#61 in Books > Romance > Anthologies

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMDZ4RC


----------



## 1923

*A True Story written by a 90 year old RAF Veteran

The Empress of Australia: A post-war memoir
*









*In the winter of 1948, a post-war darkness felled Britain and happiness, like sweets, was tightly rationed. So begins Harry Leslie Smith's bitter-sweet memoir: The Empress of Australia which depicts life in post-war Yorkshire. Recently demobbed from the RAF, Smith and his German war bride must try to adjust to a civilian society that is scarred from not only the war but the harsh reality of living in peacetime Britain. 
At first, Harry Leslie Smith finds himself ill equipped for this brave new world where Britain has lost its empire and is bankrupt. Yet, like so many other returning veterans from the Second World War, Smith stumbled onwards through the era known as the "Age of Austerity" to confront the horrors of his childhood and the innate injustice of a society divided by class. 
Harry Leslie Smith sketches a real, sometimes amusing and sometimes melancholic portrait of Britain in the late 1940s. In his book, Smith speaks for all generations who have faced untold hardships in their quest for dignity and purpose during times of financial, political and familial upheaval. The Empress of Australia is a personal history of one man's journey towards self discovery and freedom from row house Britain.

Sometimes, after the war, peace is the hardest battle to survive.
*
_From a Good Reads Review 
"I found this book captivating from beginning to end. He tells of a man who is seeking to regain his life after the World War. He described the scene around him as "a Post-War darkness felled Britain."
Along with his own struggle to recapture a normal life, he is caught up in trying to bring his wife, Friede, out of Hamburg, Germany. Her mother hopes her daughter will find better circumstances with her British husband in his homeland. But he comes from hardship and poverty, can not even greet her when she arrives on a plane. He is late no matter how he tries his best to be there when she arrives. He is crestfallen that this reunion falls short of his desire of meeting his young wife with a romantic bouquet of roses in his hands. He admits to himself, that if he had given in to this longing for a wonderful first impression, he would not be able to buy food for them both for a week."_


----------



## Nova_Implosion

This weekend (5/3-5/5), my new short story, Book of Suburbia, will be free on Amazon Kindle. Fair warning: If you have a problem with people making what may be perceived as negative comments about religion (particularly the Christian faith), please don't read this story. Otherwise, if you like good satire, please, by all means, download and read Book of Suburbia.

Here's the lowdown:

In the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in Twenty-First Century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon, when they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac. Things get uncomfortable real quick.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Suburbia-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1367555402&sr=8-3&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Well, since both my books are now free Kindle downloads I guess I fall into this category.

*Falling from Grace* is a short story collection.

*Wolfkind, the invisible assassin* is my novel.

Click on the picture links below to go straight to Amazon.com

Many thanks!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

EROTICA ROMANCE AT ITS FINEST! ♥ New 99 cents released May 1st!

Download No Panties Fridays: T.G.I.F. -Tongue Goes In First (The Novel) (THE LAW FIRM OF FLIPPER & MOUNTER SERIES) on your kindle right now...while it's on sale!


----------



## DPfitzsimons

In a world without mothers, will love be humanity's final sin? Read the chilling, dystopian thriller THE EDEN PROJECT now for just 99 cents. Book Two (NIGHT WITHOUT END) released this week. Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

Why was Themba Chuvuli permitted to keep the 'stolen' goats ?

Was 'Lucky' Anton murdered, was it an accident, or did he commit suicide ? And why did his mother marry the Judge after the trial ?

Why did the Capetown Police dig Jannie's Grandpa's vegetable garden for him: for free ?

Why was the blow-up doll incident such 'Disgraceful Behaviour' ?

How did the roadside advertising poster - of a girl in a bikini - cause the beer bottle to break ?

..... and one serious report .....

These (and other) questions answered for only $ 0.99 in ...... *"Only Africa Knows"* ...... a collection of 6 short stories from Africa.



.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"Damage," a murder mystery set in rural North Carolina, is once again priced at 99 cents after a four-day free promotion that drew a tremendous response!

Click the cover below!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I have 3 stories in my series up for 0.99 each

Sex and a Piece of Cake
http://www.amazon.com/Piece-Cake-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00BVVY36E

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sex and a Proposal
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Proposal-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00C6QULS2









Sex and a Bachelor Party
http://www.amazon.com/Bachelor-Party-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CNVZK04

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thasnk, Sharon, Psyche, Mark etc. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Free Short Story - Book of Suburbia
Today (5/27), my new short story, Book of Suburbia, will be free on Amazon Kindle. Fair warning: If you have a problem with people making what may be perceived as negative comments about religion (particularly the Christian faith), please don't read this story. Otherwise, if you like good satire, please, by all means, download and read Book of Suburbia.

Here's the lowdown:


In the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in Twenty-First Century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon, when they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac. Things get uncomfortable real quick.



Just click on the link in my signature, and don't forget to leave a review!


----------



## mjstorm

In an attempt to get on Pixel of Ink, I have "Interesting Times" going for $0.99 for the next two days. *crosses fingers*

http://amzn.to/VA5pN2

- MJS


----------



## jbarnes24

Laws of Men is $1

Just a comical short about "Man Laws" aka "Bro Code".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CKD823W


----------



## DavidFWeisman

In Resistance, Brett Johnson must infiltrate a hive mind to prevent war. Unexpectedly, he falls in love with a woman who may already be part of it. Will it cost his soul?

Linked now in a sig near you!


----------



## JFHilborne

MADNESS AND MURDER is a psychological thriller set in San Francisco and has 30 five-star reviews. Currently 99c (or 77p UK) : A homicide cop is on a collision course with a civilian in his hunt for a killer

http://www.amazon.com/Madness-Murder-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B00BEASHQE/ref=sr_1_4_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370115935&sr=1-4&keywords=jenny+hilborne

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Madness-Murder-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B00BEASHQE/ref=sr_1_4_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370115935&sr=1-4&keywords=jenny+hilborne


----------



## jossgibson

Hi from the UK, an English author writing about an American? Bound to be a risk, but here it is and it's free for just a week on Kindle via Amazon. June 10 to June 14. Enjoy.




http://www.amazon.com/American-Rebel-ebook/dp/B008IGNX6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370177563&sr=1-1&keywords=american+rebel

AVAILABLE FROM 
AMAZON AS
PAPERBACK AND 
KINDLE	
"In order to live in 
the present we must 
first redeem the past"
Anton Chekhov

They said William Morgan was a traitor. They said he was a communist. They said he was a CIA agent. They took away his US citizenship and then erased his name from the history books.
Now, fifty years on, a woman's enduring love is about to reveal the truth behind the secrets and lies.
One man can help Maria. Ray Halliwell was a witness. He shared the good times and the bad. And long ago, he loved her.
Together, they embark on a difficult journey - to another place and another time. Cuba, 1957...


----------



## 1923

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the heart to Kip. 99 cents
A true story written by a 90 year old WW2 RAF veteran*









http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=la_B004CKS8NK_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1370192168&sr=1-6

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

One of the most worthwhile features of Hamburg 1947: a place for the heart to kip is its portrayal of life as a member of an occupying force in a conquered city... his descriptions of the devastated city have an unforgettable lyric beauty.-Indie E-Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review

Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman._


----------



## Alisha

Save a horse, ride a Cowboy! Hot, alpha male romance for .99 set in the Texas Hill Country! 4 Stars! Reviewed by 42 readers!



Blurb: Colt Daniels is a Texas rancher known for his award winning steaks. The king rancher has known his good neighbor and vintner, Mr. Moon for years. In fact, he recommends the Moon Wines as the ideal label paired with his mouth watering steaks. When Mr. Moon dies and leaves the vineyard to his long lost niece, Savannah Moon, Colt offers to show her the ropes since the California girl is clueless, not only about Texas but about wine. Even his Southern Charm is lost on the snob who doesn't even have the decency to thank him for saving her life her first day in town.

Thing is, he ain't cut out to train someone he can't stand, even if Mr. Moon was like a grandfather to him. But there's no denying it, the Moons know how to grow 'em...wine and women. Savannah isn't a woman he can easily forget. Bitchy or not, he finds reasons to teach her about grapes, among other things. And while he's finding reasons to stomp the grapes with his new neighbor, a plan is brewing to bring the wine heiress down.

(All Alisha Paige, Ruby Vines and Wolfgang Pie books are .99!) www.alishapaige.com


----------



## Steve Robinson

To the Grave: A Genealogical Crime Mystery was published a year ago today and to mark the occasion I've reduced the price for the first time from $3.99 to just .99c. It has received some great reviews and is currently Amazon.com's top rated historical mystery in the Kindle charts.

http://www.amazon.com/To-Grave-Genealogical-Jefferson-ebook/dp/B0088YS4ZS

TO THE GRAVE: A Jefferson Tayte Genealogical Crime Mystery #2.
A wartime secret with deadly repercussions.

Awarded Your Family Tree magazine 'Seal of Approval'. Featured in issue 118, June 2012.

FROM THE AUTHOR
This book is the second in the series, although it can be enjoyed as a stand-alone story without having first read In the Blood: A Jefferson Tayte Genealogical Crime Mystery #1, which is also on sale at the same reduced price during this offer.

'Very rarely does a book touch me the way this one has.'

DESCRIPTION
Inspired by the author's own family history...

To the Grave follows American genealogist, Jefferson Tayte, as he uncovers the disturbing consequences of a seemingly innocuous act in 1944 that was intended to keep a family together, but which ultimately tore it apart. His research exposes hidden pasts and the desperate measures some people will take to keep a secret.

Sitting in a hotel room at gunpoint, facing an impossible decision, Tayte is forced to wonder how his latest assignment had come to this. Five days earlier, after a child's suitcase arrives unexpectedly at his client's home in Washington DC, Tayte embarks upon a journey that takes him back to England as he tries to unravel the story of Mena Lasseter - a girl whose life has become a family mystery.

Hoping to reunite his client with the birth mother she never knew she had, having no idea that she'd been adopted, Tayte's research draws him back to wartime Leicestershire and the arrival of the US 82nd Airborne, which irrevocably changes the course of Mena's life. But as Tayte tries to find out what became of her and why she was separated from her suitcase all those years ago, he soon finds that he is not the only one looking for her. Someone else is determined to get to Mena first and it quickly becomes apparent that their motive is a secret worth killing for.

'This book plumbs the depths and emerges triumphant!'


----------



## Joel Arnold

My horror novel *Northwoods Deep* (click on cover below) is only $0.99!


----------



## AlpacaAl

Hi there, I have just reduced my book, Seriously Mum, What's an Alpaca? to 99cents for two weeks only. You can get your hands on this bestselling book, with over 70 reviews across the world of Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Seriously-Mum-Whats-Alpaca-ebook/dp/B009X9VE1I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51%2BpPvGv5pL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-70,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Sparrowhawks

Why has this book gone up to $ 1.13 from $ 0.99 ?

Is this inflation, or a seriously falling greenback ?

Anyway, you get six African stories for that (12,200 words in total), all of which were well received when first published in The Piker Press. www.pikerpress.com

*"Uniquely African humour"* - Stephanus Hermanus Ignatius Tertius van der Merwe (The Enkeldoorn Explorer) 

http://kboards.com/book/?asin=B00C30HFGM 

[Edited to add 'link']


----------



## RogerWeston

Action-Thrillers:

The Recruiter          99c
The Assassin's Wife  99c


----------



## mjstorm

My new mystery, "Broken," is out today and will be 99 cents for the next few days.

http://amzn.to/1a1Qstn










Three years ago, top San Diego homicide detective Nevada James went up against an infamous serial killer called the Laughing Man&#8230;and lost. The mental breakdown that followed left her institutionalized and no longer able to work as a police officer.

Having lost everything, Nevada is content to do odd jobs to keep a step ahead of the bill collectors and fund her out-of-control drinking problem. But that changes when Alan Davies, a local crime lord, comes to her with a problem. His wife and daughter are missing and he can't go to the police. If Nevada helps him, he'll pay her enough that she'll never have to worry about money again.

But what should have been a simple missing persons case quickly turns deadly. Alan Davies has enemies, and in the course of trying to save his family Nevada finds herself in the middle of a gang war. But her own demons are even more menacing, and the Laughing Man is still out there.


----------



## Tony Richards

*Hot Blood* -- modern non-sparkly vampire novel. 450 pages. Currently on sale for $0.99.


----------



## Tony Richards

*The Books of Shadow* -- 3 volumes of horror stories, 12 stories per volume, all previously in print in professional magazines and anthologies. $0.99 each.


----------



## quickquizquestions

Hey there,

The first in my series of Quiz Books is currently available on Amazon for 99p.

It contains 300 General Knowledge quiz questions of varying degrees of difficulty and comes with free updates of questions for life(there were originally 150 questions there are now 300 that's what we mean)

You can download it directly from Amazon by following these links:

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B1I3U02

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1I3U02

Test your general knowledge and have a bit of fun at the same time with this book!
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Michael Murray

The Gift of the Dragon is 99 cents for a limited time .

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D1FISTG

Do you love Action and Adventure? The Gift of the Dragon will keep you on the edge of your seat as Alice's enemies stalk her from the green wilds of Oregon to the azure waters of the Florida Keys.

Shot and dumped in the Columbia River, all she has from that night is a silver necklace in the shape of a dragon, and a fading memory of her friend Sara being killed in front of her. Now, the master assassin who killed Sara, the government, and a paramilitary force working for one of the world's largest corporations all want her dead and she has no idea why.

Caught up in a desperate chase to unlock the secret of the dragon before her enemies take it from her, Alice finds that her memory and her friend aren't the only things that she has lost because the game is far bigger than she ever imagined.

Fast paced, fascinating, and full length (272 pages) The Gift of the Dragon will provide you with many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Canis Major is 99 cents. Click on the doggy below. It's pretty much the ultimate summer book, so get it now! 

OrOr you can get it free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/179816


----------



## LonWiddicombe

I'd like to add my book (58 pages) to this list, Vengeance is mine. These vampire hunters are the real deal and the Vampires don't sparkle. Set in 1300 Bavaria and has a good love story, if I do say so myself. Hope you enjoy it, but either way please let me know what you think of it.

Lonnie
http://www.amazon.com/Vengeance-Mine-Children-Adam-ebook/dp/B00DB6Z3FC/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1372181093&sr=1-7&keywords=vengeance+is+mine


----------



## RogerWeston

✭The Recruiter
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

✭The Assassin's Wife
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"


----------



## edwardsavio

Spin the book trailer to see if you're interested. Everyone did a great job on it. Check it out!

http://youtu.be/iik9s5jczRc

Alexander Grant is about to take his 3000th history test. You know how you feel like you've been going to school for a thousand years? Well, he actually has. No one in his school has any idea that-although he looks like a normal teenager-he's actually 1500 years old. Not the girl he likes. Not his best friend. No one. That is until someone tries to kidnap Alexander and use him as bait to catch his father, the only man capable of stopping a plan that would change humanity forever.

Screenwriter and novelist Edward Savio's ongoing epic adventure.


----------



## RogerWeston

Assassin-Thrillers:

The Recruiter
The Assassin's Wife

99c on Kindle!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Both _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ and _Everygnome's Guide to Paratechnology_ are $0.99.

Both are also farcical guides to professions that don't exist (just don't tell that to the books' author).

Links below.

Thanks!


----------



## EllaJQ

Mine, All Mine is on sale for 99cents 7/22-7/26 only. Book is linked in signature below!


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Dude, who has a _dollar_? Book of Suburbia is free this weekend (7/27-7/2.










Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon, when they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac. Things get uncomfortable real quick.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Suburbia-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1374895009&sr=8-3&keywords=jay+nicholsIn the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in Twenty-First Century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

While you're downloading this story, check out my others ones too. Some are free, others are 99 cents. You can spare 99 cents. Now click on the links below and get your read on!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## serenarobar

Book 1 in my YA paranormal vampire series is on sale through the end of July for only $.99.









* Braced to Bite* http://bookshow.me/B2B
_Colby Blanchard had it all until she gets bit. Some random vamp gets his fangs into her and suddenly she's a half-blood vampire. She's given one week to justify her existence, or be "relieved her of her Undead status". With some unlikely allies-including a vampire who would be really hot if he didn't want her dead-Colby must choose between saving just herself or helping all half-bloods like her._

If you like light and funny vampire, then this is the series for you. Books 2 and 3 are also available at $3.99 with a new release coming out next month. Thanks for checking it out!

*-Serena Robar*

Half-blood vampire series
Braced to Bite (_Book 1_) http://bookshow.me/B2B
Fangs for Freaks (_Book 2_) http://bookshow.me/F4F
Dating for Demons (_Book 3_) http://bookshow.me/D4D
Vamp, Inc. (_Book 3.5_)- Available August 2013


----------



## Error404

Looking for an action-adventure with a taste of paranormal and romance? The latest summer read from Heidi Willard may be just what you're looking for! Vampires, shootouts, chases and intrigue fill the pages of this new thriller featuring the undead and their quest to save themselves and their friends! Feel free to check out Blood Guardians!



*Synopsis:*

They are untouched by time, and ravaged only by silver, the sun, and decapitation. They travel where they will and take to themselves humans to be their eternal companions.

One such creature, a vampire with the appearance of a young man, finds himself in a small, dusty town in Ohio in 1837. There the Blood Moon, an ancient force spoken only in legends, forces him to take an unwilling young woman as his eternal companion. They are bound by their blood relationship, and he must now protect her as her Blood Guardian against those who seek to do them harm.

The first part to the four-part New Adult paranormal romance Blood Guardians series. The first book is set in the western United States of the 1830s.


----------



## Cliff Ball

New Release on Kindle - Jon Ryan: an End Times Short Story. Only $.99 and free to borrow. Part of the End Times Saga, which currently consists of three novels and this short story. A quick read for your lunch break.








Kindle

In this short story from Times of Trouble, Jon Ryan dreamed of becoming a doctor his entire life. Before he graduates from medical school, the government takes over healthcare, making him wary about the profession he's going to school for, but not enough to quit chasing his dream. He practices medicine as medical plagues and disasters occur, all the while the government says they're on top of things. Eventually, government oppression forces him to make changes to his practice that will affect his life as the End Times approach.

Six chapters, 8300 words, 27 pages.


----------



## SXBradley

All Evernight Teen ebooks will be on sale on Amazon for .99 starting Monday, August 5th. These books are YA and cover a variety of subgenres. The sale will last a week.

My book, Unraveled, is a YA mystery. Kirkus Reviews called it "a heart breaking, impeccably plotted mystery".

My fellow author's books are:

Disintegrate by Christine Klockek-Lim
Blood Hex by Erin Butler
Slayer for Hire by P.E. Cunningham
Elysium by Sylah Sloan
Shrapnel by Stephanie Lawton
Phoenix: The Rising by Bette Maybee


----------



## KatieLeone

My book, God Bless the Child will be available over the weekend for 99 cents. It is a dramatic story about a rookie k-9 cop that rescues an abused 4 year old. Here is the link. Thanks. http://amzn.to/ZWKgvz


----------



## HeyImBen

Good morning Kindleboarders,

My second novel, Killing Chase, is on sale today (8/2) and tomorrow (8/3) for $.99.

Sometimes second chances can kill you.

Killing Chase (The Better Off Dead Series)


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*$ 0.99 (£ 0.77) until 31 August, when part 2 of the trilogy is due to be released.*

*'To Feed the Sparrowhawks' - A gripping African War/Adventure thriller  (Top 100 Paid in UK store>Adventure>War - 7th Aug 2013)*

(12 reviews on .COM and .CO.UK - averaging 4.7 stars)



*CLICK REGIONAL DIRECT LINK >> http://authl.it/B00ALZG56W*


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

The Last Words is on sale for $0.99 this week.

This is the way the world ends...not with a bang but with a tweet, a text, a Facebook status update.

As the world goes mad around them a brain damaged soldier fights to protect a group of mental patients who may now be the sanest people on Earth. But how long can the asylum walls keep out The Affected? How long can the soldier take care of people who are unable to take care of themselves? And how long can he stay sane when he's forced to forget and re-remember that everything he knows and loves is gone over and over again?

Here's what other readers have to say about The Last Words:

"This is a story that ensnares the reader with ease." 
"Caine has an unusual take on how the zombies got to be so, and an even more unusual group of unzombies opposing them." 
"I simply couldn't put this book down. It has a very unique take on the zombie apocalypse with several creative and well thought out characters." 
"I'm going to give fair warning: This story is violent and bloody."


----------



## RogerWeston

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down. I commend the author for his imagination."


----------



## Savannah_Page

Celebrating the release of my latest _When Girlfriends..._chick lit I've got a 99 cent sale on _When Girlfriends Make Choices._ 



A novel about forbidden love, the choices you make, and discovering what's important in life.

Lara Kearns has it all. She has her MBA, a successful career in advertising in Seattle, and she's even living with her best friend and single mom, Robin. Reliable, dedicated, and eager, Lara is the resident go-to-girl, and she wouldn't have it any other way.

Lara's that girl who has everything going for her...everything, that is, except for true love. With the big 3-0 on its way and no man in sight, Lara wonders if she'll always be married to her career, or her cat, and never find the One.

But then, when she least expects it, a handsome and suave executive at her firm, Paul Mackenzie, makes a pass at her. Hesitant at first about striking up an office romance, Lara eventually finds herself falling for her charming colleague. And the best part? Paul is falling in love with Lara, too!

What happens, though, when the man of your dreams loves you...and his wife?

Battling with what the head and the heart want, Lara finds herself in a precarious situation. Life is spiraling out of control, but with the support of her therapist and friends, Lara must make a choice. Is she really prepared to chase after love...at all costs?

This is a provocative story about struggling between right and wrong. About what you will or won't do for true love. About what happens when girlfriends make choices.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - Bargain Book - KBoard Blog*

reduced to $.99



I hope al my friends here enjoy,
Pam


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Download all of my ENJOYABLE novels below for only .99 cents each today! 1,757 ebooks sold all-time!

http://www.amazon.com/Sean-H.-Robertson/e/B004BQ52FW


----------



## Sparrowhawks

KK Brown's novel 'TO FEED THE SPARROWHAWKS' .... a grippingly realistic tale of love, prejudice and fear, set during the Rhodesian war.

$ 0.99 (£ 0.77) - until 31st August - as an e-book from Amazon. (344 print pages)

DOWNLOAD NOW ONTO ANY PC, Mac, KINDLE, OR OTHER 'SMART DEVICE'.
(12 Very good reviews, averaging 4.7 Stars ... many from Rhodesians) Have a free look at the first couple of chapters by clicking on this link.

CLICK REGIONAL 'QUICK LINK' >>> http://authl.it/B00ALZG56W


----------



## Georgia Sinclair

Georgia Sinclair's CONDUCT UNBECOMING available now for .99 cents!

When Dante Giancana's kid brother, Lorenzo, is gunned down on the job, the jaded ex-cop has no choice but to return home, despite his own ugly history with the Chicago PD. Similarities between his brother's shooting and his own partner's death six years ago seem obvious to Dante, but the only one willing to even consider that there may be a connection is reporter, Harley Greer. And unfortunately, the last time Dante got within spitting distance of the Press, it - they - nearly destroyed him.

Even so, sparks fly between Dante and Harley, and the two pull together - albeit reluctantly - to search for answers. The question is, how far will Dante go to save his brother's reputation? And just what will Harley sacrifice for a byline?


----------



## Lindy Moone

Now playing for a limited time at $ .99:

*Hyperlink from Hell: A Couch Potato's Guide to the Afterlife*

With its unique blend of murder, mayhem, and at least one "bat" guy, Hyperlink from Hell is the only novel ever written that needs its own psychiatrist.

*...a "Pilgrimage to Awesome. A masterpiece in the rare and subtle art of OMF&ckingG!" *(Amazon reviewer)

(Click the pic. It won't bite.)


----------



## Kathryn Knight

It's my anniversary! Silver Lake was published by The Wild Rose Press one year ago this week. We've put it on sale to celebrate - $.99 for a short time! Paranormal romance - a haunted lake house, a missing friend, high school sweethearts and secrets from the past.

http://amzn.com/B009AEE6DO

Rain Anderson can't decide which is more unsettling-encountering the ghost of her missing friend, or reuniting with the man whose love she foolishly rejected. But one thing is certain: the past has come back to haunt her, quite literally.

Five years ago, Rain's tight-knit group of high school friends unraveled when one vanished during their senior year. Now, a parent's deathbed request has reunited the friends at Silver Lake, including Jason Lansing, the man Rain discarded.

Rain and Jason discover the powerful attraction between them has survived, but though Jason is willing to forgive, he can't let himself forget. The possibility of falling for Rain again is too risky.

Slamming doors, crashing objects, flaring fires-clearly the ghost has a message to share. As Rain and Jason struggle to unravel the truth, they must face a desperate spirit in need of help&#8230;and a burning passion that refuses to die.


----------



## mamiller

How many planets did you visit before college? 

Join Aimee Patterson on her wild adventure in BEYOND for only $.99!


----------



## Kathryn Knight

Silver Lake is on sale for it's first birthday! Paranormal romance from The Wild Rose Press:

An old flame, a ghost, and secrets from the past...

http://amzn.com/B009AEE6DO


----------



## TheBrothers

Hi there

Seems a great book. I started to read "the test" at the preview...G8 !

TheBrothers


----------



## Steve Vernon

There are stories that are told of the sea.

This is one of them.

It was Billy McTavish's first sea voyage.

He had signed on to the serve as convoy escort on the THISTLE a Royal Canadian Navy corvette.

Through U-Boat attack and Luftwaffe bombing runs, Billy had thought he had seen all the horror that the Atlantic could offer a young Canadian sailor.

But Big Jimmy Noonan had other ideas...










Only 99 cents.
On Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPE3XWE

Or Amazon.com.uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EPE3XWE

Or Amazon.ca - http://www.amazon.ca/Dark-Steve-Vernons-Tales-ebook/dp/B00EPE3XWE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1378135733&sr=1-1&keywords=In+the+dark+and+the+deep


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*KK Brown's novel 'TO FEED THE SPARROWHAWKS'  .... a grippingly realistic tale of love, prejudice and fear, set during the Zimbabwe-Rhodesian bush war. *

* $ 0.99 (£ 0.77) - until Tuesday 10th September   * (Thereafter $ 2.99 again) - as an e-book from Amazon. (344 print pages)

DOWNLOAD NOW ONTO ANY PC, Mac, KINDLE, OR OTHER 'SMART DEVICE'.

17 Very good reviews (combined Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk) averaging over 4.8 Stars ... One reviewer said *"... this is the best book I have read about the Zimbabwe/Rhodesia conflict - EVER - and I was there ...!"*

Have a free look at the first couple of chapters by clicking on this link.

CLICK REGIONAL 'QUICK LINK' >>> http://authl.it/B00ALZG56W


----------



## CassieL

My book, _Don't Be A Douchebag: Online Dating Advice I Wish Men Would Take_ is going to be for sale for 99 cents this weekend. I just updated the price on KDP, so it may not be up yet, but I promise it will soon.

Try it out. (Please...)

If nothing else, it should make for a few good laughs!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just put together a boxed set *(4 books in 1)* of my _Regan O'Reilly, Private Investigator_ series and I'm pricing it at $0.99 for a short time.



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

From an undercover assignment investigating a Black Market ring to working with French Freedom Fighters in Nazi occupied France, Regan's thoughts are never very far away from the man and boy who are determined to win her heart. When Regan's final mission takes an unexpected turn, her only desire is to return to the man she left behind and her only fear is that she might not make it out of France alive.


----------



## Helen Laycock

*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'*​


*Peace and Disquiet*​
£1.02 or $1.52


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

*'Africa Knows Best'*

*$ 0.99 (£ 0.77)*  - *until Tuesday 10th September 2013, then $ 1.99*

* Six MORE short stories in the 'Only Africa Knows' series ... from the 'Cradle of Mankind'* 

*... Why did the photographer get 'squashed' when taking photos of some harmless zebra...?

... And now - for the first time - meet 'Mad Lord Patu' *_ (From another collection of 12 short stores)

Regional 'QuickLink' >>*http://authl.it/B00DFAOX4Q *

_


----------



## RogerWeston

Looking for a high-octane weekend read? Check out:

*The Assassin's Wife* and *The Recruiter*

99 cents each!


----------



## Melisse

*Book 1 of my Diaspora Worlds sci-fi romance series HER CYBORG AWAKES .99 this week!*





I also blogged today about my heroine.

[url=http://melisseaires.blogspot.com/2013/09/meet-sabralia.html]http://melisseaires.blogspot.com/2013/09/meet-sabralia.html


----------



## Melissa Haag

*YA Paranormal Romance - Only 99 cents!*

Hope(less) Book 1 of the Judgement of the Six series, currently rated over four stars, is the start to a new werewolf series with an apocalyptic result!



Our world is being judged and we remain unaware. In a world filled with people, Gabby is uniquely alone. The tiny sparks she sees in her mind represent the people around her, but she doesn't know why she sees them. A chance encounter leads her closer to answers she's struggled to find, and into a hidden society where fur is optional.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*$0.99 (and £0.77 in the UK) until Sept. 15*.

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS*, a contemporary romantic suspense novel with 75 Amazon reader reviews averaging 4.5 stars, is marked down from $2.99 to $0.99 until Sunday, Sept 15.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2

Young, good-looking, successful and wealthy. Will and Alexandra Cameron had it all until he went out to buy ice cream after an evening of passionate sex and never returned. When his body is discovered in a nearby Boston alley, the only clue to his murder is the Scottish sgian dubh dagger left beside it. Will's grieving widow finds refuge in the Miami villa of his best friend Diego Navarro, who has the means, power and temperament to solve the puzzle and to avenge his friend's murder. The sinfully handsome and charming womanizer's feelings for Alexandra run deep, and he becomes equally determined to win the devastated widow's heart. The attraction between them grows as they follow leads from Miami to Buenos Aires and Scotland, unraveling the Cameron family's centuries-old secrets.


----------



## Delta

Echo Chambers presents: Echo Chambers presents: Sliding Into The Abyss: A BDSM Series  For ADULTS only.

It all started simply enough, an overheard exhibitionist fantasy, a witnessed tryst involving a light spanking and sex in front of an imaginary audience. Then came the offer they couldn't refuse: repeat the scene in front of an actual audience and you can save your jobs -- and the business of Fran and Lou Evans, their kind-hearted bosses.

In order to prevent layoffs, Matt Tanner and Sue Braden, the clandestine lovers, find themselves throwing BDSM parties in the building's lower floor -- a former nightclub, now without a tenant -- for the rental fees it brings to Fran and Lou. Soon they become familiar with a whole new vocabulary: sensation play, Dom and sub, exhibitionism, voyeurism, bondage and discipline, St Andrew's Cross ... and "penance" a penalty imposed by their new clientele upon each other, one that the members of that group will do almost anything to avoid.

But the secret gets out, and other employees enter into the mix. Alternately amused, baffled, and horrified at the situation, and desperate to keep Fran and Lou from discovering their shenanigans, they wander through a world not their own, and find that the magnetic pull of the taboo has them slowly Sliding Into The Abyss.

http://www.amazon.com search for: B00F1QY2JI or Sliding Into The Abyss: Episode 1 To Spank, Or Not To Spank

In the dark moments after finding out that their jobs might be in peril, a saviour arrives -- or is he the devil? His seductive requests have Matt and Sue hosting a BDSM party in the basement -- a former nightclub -- of the building that holds the business of their kind-hearted employers. It's meant to be a one-time event to stave off bankruptcy. Though fulfilling a fantasy has its attractions, they are hesitant. Yet, though they and the other staff wrack their brains, trying to find a way out, they find themselves slowly Sliding Into The Abyss.

Episode 1, a 28,000 word novella, now on sale for only $0.99US. Episode 2 due out on October 1st.

[Images and links have been edited out due to site changes with regards to erotica.]


----------



## Cliff Ball

All 5 books in The End Times Saga are on sale for $.99 each on kindle until Sunday http://amzn.to/1aLMMxY

If you enjoy Christian fiction thrillers, then please check them out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

TATTERDEMON - my full length novel of some of the wildest scarecrow action you've ever imagined is available for 99 cents as a part of my Friday the 13th promotion!

It's regularly $3.99 - so if you are looking for a GREAT autumn read - this is the book for you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081UEXPE/?tag=kbpst-20

Rating as of Friday 13 11:30pm.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,393 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*360-PAGES -- RANKED 3,500 -- GREAT REVIEWS -- 
JUST $0.99 ON SALE TODAY!!!
*

Legacy of the Highlands, a contemporary romantic suspense novel with 75 Amazon reader reviews averaging 4.5 stars, is marked down from $2.99 to $0.99 until Sunday, Sept 15.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Young, good-looking, successful and wealthy. Will and Alexandra Cameron had it all until he went out to buy ice cream after an evening of passionate sex and never returned. When his body is discovered in a nearby Boston alley, the only clue to his murder is the Scottish sgian dubh dagger left beside it. Will's grieving widow finds refuge in the Miami villa of his best friend Diego Navarro, who has the means, power and temperament to solve the puzzle and to avenge his friend's murder. The sinfully handsome and charming womanizer's feelings for Alexandra run deep, and he becomes equally determined to win the devastated widow's heart. The attraction between them grows as they follow leads from Miami to Buenos Aires and Scotland, unraveling the Cameron family's centuries-old secrets.


----------



## K.T. Parks

My erotica novelette *Wayward Self, Book 1* is currently on sale for a limited time at Amazon.com for $0.99 cents!:

http://amzn.to/17USk6h

A naugthy, quick weekend read you will absolutely enjoy 

-4.3 out of 5 Stars
-436 likes on Facebook










Just finished *Book 2* and am currently working on the second draft. After that its off to my copy editor and uploaded to Kindle!


----------



## Guest

Are you writing a website? Check out this book that tells you how to do each of your pages. Just $0.99 this weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CNE61KY/


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

THE RED SCREAM
A mystery with violent overtones 
Just released. $0.99 !
http://www.amazon.com/The-Red-Scream-ebook/dp/B00FC50X00/


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Linda Barlow

New release, 99 cent sale this week only (normal price is $4.99). Blazing Nights, a sexy contemporary romance.


When you pretend to be a witch, you risk attracting a witch-hunter.

Shakespearean actress Kate Kingsley is portraying one of the three witches in Macbeth when she playfully reads the palm of a sexy stranger. But Daniel Haggarty turns out to be a muckraking Internet crusader with zero tolerance for Kate's fortune-telling, her psychic mother, or her reincarnated cat.

While protecting her ghost-whisperer mom from the skeptical Daniel, Kate is irresistibly drawn by his dark sensuality. Soon they are playing a dangerous game. As the fires of love threaten to consume them both, it is no longer obvious who is practicing magic and who is under a spell.


----------



## wildwitchof

Just featured on Bookbub!


*This Time Next Door*
by Gretchen Galway
Curvy and confident Rose has a knack for attracting Mr. Wrong. But when she discovers the nerd next door has hidden talents, can she resist his geeky charms? A fun-filled romance with over 110 five-star reviews on Amazon.
Deal Price:
$0.99
Orig: $3.99 Disc: 75% off Ends: 10/6/13

Adult content. (About as steamy as most modern romance novels. Not erotica). My most popular book!


----------



## jtw78

My novel is on sale for $0.99 from now until October 9th. I'd love for you to check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

CONTEMPORARY ROMANTIC SUSPENSE...4.5 STARS...ON *SALE * ONE WEEK ONLY...$0.99 (reg. $2.99)

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BSD9UFY

A LEGACY OF REVENGE 

_*"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"*_

Art gallery owner Alexandra Cameron and sinfully handsome Argentine billionaire Diego Navarro are deeply and passionately in love, but a ruthless Scotsman, intent on revenge, threatens their bliss. He blames them for the death of his son, the man who murdered Alex's husband two years earlier. Diego never expected to win Alex's heart and is fiercely protective of the woman he loves. As the deadly game of revenge enters its final round, no one knows whether Diego or Alex will be the next player.


----------



## Alicia Dean

My YA Vampire Novella is only 99¢ - And it's not your run of the mill vampire story. Liberty Awakened is set on a tropical island, my heroine learns she is a descendant of the vampire hunter, Van Helsing, and my vampires cannot walk in the sunlight, they turn into bats, and are repelled by garlic and crosses.

(Book 2 in the series, Liberty Divided, will be free October 24th through the 26th)



Liberty Awakened (Isle of Fangs, Book 1)

Evil lurks beneath the surface in the beauty of the tropics&#8230;

After graduation from her small, Oklahoma high school, Liberty Delacort is looking forward to a fun-filled summer before college. But when the people she trusts the most betray her, and a letter arrives claiming her deceased father is still alive, she jumps at the chance to travel to an exotic island to meet him.

But her excitement is short-lived. Her father is dying, and he doesn't want her around. And, in spite of its outward tranquility, the island is filled with danger and ominous secrets. The secrets soon begin to unravel, and she discovers she is a descendant of Van Helsing, the vampire hunter.

The one up side is her budding romance with the sweet and sexy Ryan Kelly. But even that is threatened when-in spite of her fear of him-she finds herself attracted to an insolent, formidable vampire. Her plan to stay away from him fails when she learns he is the only one with the ability to train her to fulfill her destiny-to save humans from a faction of vicious vampires.

Will her inexperience lead to her death-and the death of others-or will she rise to the challenge and realize her full potential as a Hunter?


----------



## Alicia Dean

My Paranormal Romance, SOUL SEDUCER, is today's Kindle Daily Deal for ONLY 99¢!



Soul Seducer (Crimson Romance)

She spent her entire life fighting death. Now she's falling in love with him. . . .

Audra Grayson became a nurse in order to help save lives. But one night after a brutal beating, she almost loses her own. The near-death experience opens a door between the world of the living and the world beyond. Two Grim Reapers invade her life. One is charming, with the angelic blonde looks of a saint and the black soul of a psychopath. The other is dark, dangerously attractive and, in spite of her distaste for his reaper duties, she finds herself inexplicably drawn to him.

When Audra's patients begin to die unexpectedly and her loved ones are threatened, she will risk her life-even her soul-to save them. But can she risk her heart to an inhuman being whose very purpose is to take those she is trying to save?

Sensuality Level: Sensual


----------



## K.T. Parks

Just listed my erotica novelette *Wayward Self, Book 1* as free through Sunday and already have over 538 downloads!

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Erotica
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Urban

Get it now for free until Sunday: http://amzn.to/17USk6h

And if you love this erotica novelette, then check out the second book in the series, *Wayward Self, Book 2*. Just released today! On sale now for $0.99 THIS WEEK ONLY!: http://amzn.to/GNtvzl


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*99cent (£0.77) SALE...4.6 stars...full-length contemporary romantic suspense novel*

*A LEGACY OF REVENGE* is on sale!

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BSD9UFY

_*"Great blend of romance, sex, and scary thrills. Kept me on edge the whole way through with a perfect end."

"Just as I thought that it couldn't get any better it did. A book that surpasses its first part. You will not be able to put it down" *_

Art gallery owner Alexandra Cameron and sinfully handsome Argentine billionaire Diego Navarro are deeply and passionately in love, but a ruthless Scotsman, intent on revenge, threatens their bliss. He blames them for the death of his son, the man who murdered Alex's husband two years earlier. Diego never expected to win Alex's heart and is fiercely protective of the woman he loves. As the deadly game of revenge enters its final round, no one knows whether Diego or Alex will be the next player.


----------



## Marilyn Baron

I recommend Alicia Dean's Liberty Awakened for only $.99.


----------



## sarahlane

*The God of My Art, a Novel is about Unrequited Love, Passion, and Art*
(99¢ Kindle eBook until this Saturday at midnight)

Do you know what is behind the passion that drives you in life? Do you know what holds you back from wholeheartedly giving yourself over to it?

Curl up this weekend with _The God of My Art, a Novel_ and live vicariously through an artist in search of the source of her art. This novel explores how obsession with a lover and unrequited love can become sources of artistic inspiration. It does so by inverting the trope of the male artist and his pursuit of the muse: his elevation of a mortal woman onto a pedestal and subsequent heroine worship of her as a goddess of art. In _The God of My Art, a Novel_, the artist is a young woman infatuated with an unavailable rock climbing international aid worker, and as the story unfolds, so does the nature of her hero worship.

*From the back cover:*
"Helene vividly remembers that night in Prince George when her alcoholic mother threatened to leave. She also cannot forget the day her stepfather sent her away to a group home. Now, years later in Vancouver, she has met a man who can make her forget all that.

_The God of My Art, a Novel_ is layered with unforgettable scenes of youth, obsessive love, and artistic longing. At the core of this haunting coming-of-age tale are the shifting faces of Helene-teenage runaway, university student, and budding artist. Related in Helene's engaging voice, this novel chronicles her seminal love affair with Matthew, a globetrotting mountaineer passionate about Nietzsche, and the art he inspires within her. As she wrestles to become the artist she wants to be, she encounters unforgettable characters along the way, including Hana, a lesbian theatre student fed up with her partner's multiple affairs, and Laurent, a French exchange student who grapples with existential questions of his own.

Bold and poetic, sensual and confessional, _The God of My Art, a Novel_ is the beautifully written first novel by Sarah Lane, one of Canada's most exciting new literary voices."

*Reviews:*
"The God of My Art is at its heart a charming read. There is something about it that envelops the reader, sitting them right next to the tortured Helene. . . . But be warned: Lane's prose has a tendency to gently lure you into reading the book in one sitting." -_The Ubyssey_

"This is a wonderfully written story, has a strong cast of lifelike characters and a gripping, quick-moving plot line. . . . This is a book that once you start it would be hard to put down." -_ABNA Expert Reviewer_

"Really takes off during a high and naked moment in a self-made steam hut in the woods." -_Publisher's Weekly_

The _The God of My Art, a Novel_ Kindle eBook is on sale until Saturday at midnight for only 99¢, after which it will return to $3.99. Get it here: http://goo.gl/CwGC3M.


----------



## Alicia Dean

Do you miss Gossip Girl? I do, so when I was offered the opportunity to be a launch author for Kindle Worlds, I published a Gossip Girl story, WE ALL FALL DOWN, and it's ONLY 99¢!!!

​


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A LEGACY OF REVENGE is an ereader news today (ENT) bargain book today. They're picky and only accept books with at least a 4.0 star rating (this one is 4.6), so it's great to be listed there.

On sale for 99cents!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/more-kindle-deals-for-10-11-13/6735135/


----------



## Massimo Marino

My awarded novel Daimones http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083IHV5I
is at $0.99 Discovery Price for the month of October.


----------



## 1923

1923 said:


> _
> A True Story About a Life Lived on the Razor's Edge of History._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355497784&sr=1-1&keywords=hamburg+1947[/url]
> 
> *Christmas 1945, Hamburg
> Stille Nacht
> 
> It snowed on Christmas Eve day. It fell like icing sugar and dusted the city as if it were a stale and crumbling Christmas cake. The peddlers, black marketers, and cigarette hustlers scrambled to finish their commerce before the church bells pealed to celebrate the birth of Christ. Along the St. Pauli district, steam-powered trucks delivered beer and wine to the whorehouses, who expected exceptional business from nostalgic servicemen. Across the Reeperbahn, the lights burned bright, while in the refugee camps, the homeless huddled down against the cold, warming themselves with watery soup and kind words provided by visiting Lutherans priests.
> 
> The airport was somnolent; the service men charged with keeping it operational were as sluggish as a cat curled up on a pillow before a fire. Outside the communications tower, LACs took long cigarette breaks, draped in their great coats. In between puffs and guffaws, they swapped lewd jokes or tales about their sexual exploits with German women.
> The air traffic control nest was unmanned for the next few days. The radio transmitters hummed emotionlessly because the ether above was empty and the clouds ripe for snow. Nothing was expected to arrive or depart until Boxing Day. On the ground, the roadways around the airport were quiet because the fleet of RAF vehicles was stabled at the motor pool for the duration of the holiday. Everywhere, it was still, except on the runway where a platoon of new recruits cleared snow from the landing area.
> 
> At the telephone exchange, the switchboard was staffed by a bored skeleton crew who waited for their shift to end. The normal frenetic noise and activity from hundreds of calls being patched and dispatched through the camp to the military world in Germany and Britain was hushed as there were few people left to either place or receive a call. Some communication operators hovered around mute Teletype machines, which awoke every hour and furiously printed out wind speed, temperature, and ceiling levels, "For bloody Saint Nick," someone remarked.
> 
> This was a unique Christmas because for the first time since 1938, the entire world was at peace. So anyone who was able took leave and abandoned our aerodrome for a ten-day furlough. For those of us who remained, a Christmas committee was formed to organize festivities. The Yule spirit around camp mirrored row house Britain. It was constructed out of cut-price lager and crate paper decorations with the unspoken motto: "cheap but cheerful cheer in Fuhlsbüttel." In the mess hall, a giant Christmas tree was erected dangerously close to a wood stove by the Xmas team. They had festooned it with glittering ornaments and placed faux presents underneath its boughs. Sleighs and Father Christmas figures cut from heavy paper were pinned to the walls as festive decorations. Mistletoe dangled from light fixtures and gave our dining hall the appearance of a holiday party at a carpet mill in Halifax.
> On the morning before Christmas, I negotiated with the head cook for extra rations for Friede and her family to allow them a holiday meal. The cook was an obliging Londoner whose mastery of culinary arts began and ended with the breakfast fry up. Never one to saying no to sweetening his own pot, the cook amicably took my bribe of tailored shirts in exchange for food. He let me fill my kit bag to bursting with tinned meat, savouries, and sweets.
> "Give the Hun a bit of a treat tonight," he said. "Take the pork pie along with a bit of plum pudding."*


----------



## SpearsII

Love Regency Romance?

Madison Street Publishing is running a sale on Philippa Jane Keyworth's book The Widow's Redeemer. 
Watch sparks fly between a penniless widow with an indomitable spirit and a wealthy viscount with an unsavory reputation -- currently only $0.99 on Kindle!









http://www.amazon.com/The-Widows-Redeemer-ebook/dp/B00AD4VK2A


----------



## johneverson

My seventh novel, _Violet Eyes_, was released this month from Samhain Publishing. It's a break from my usual demonic / occult-oriented erotic horror, and instead finds a divorcee trying to save her son and herself from a town that seems to have suddenly gotten very... buggy! Yep - this one's creature feature horror with mutant spiders and flies (genetically altered for dark purposes...)

To introduce people to the novel, the "prequel" novelette, _Violet Lagoon_, is also now available for just 99 cents. _Violet Lagoon_ offers the full story of what happens just before the start of the novel. It was originally published three years ago, and is essentially a longform of the "prologue" to _Violet Eyes _(much of it appears in the prologue and in flashbacks in the new novel).

So - get a taste of_ Violet Eyes _and check out _Violet Lagoon_, now just 99 cents!


----------



## Jennybeanses

Currently on sale for $.99, my newest novel: Heart and Home.

When reporter Janice McCarty left the small town of Sonesville after graduating high school, she vowed never to return. A late-night phone call eight years later and she has no choice but to go back to lay her mother to rest.

Feeling out of place in the town she once called home, and adamant about returning to the big city as soon as possible, Janice's life is further complicated by former football star, Troy Kepner, who seems to show up every time she needs a knight in shining armor. Like her, Troy knows what it's like to have big dreams. He sacrificed everything to run the family farm after his dad died. Now he's got his sights set on the girl who got away.

And just when she thought it couldn't get any more complicated, her mother's restless spirit leads Janice down a path she swore she'd never take, and Chandra McCarty's ghost has no intention of letting go until her daughter finally sees she's more than just a byline, and home is where the heart is.

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-and-Home-ebook/dp/B00EXXDUHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379424907&sr=8-1&keywords=Jennifer+Melzer


----------



## Guest

You can always learn about TAROT with my $0.99 book that could unlock the secrets of the universe, or just leave you without a buck.

http://amzn.to/187TuuQ


----------



## SarahCarter

Both my young adult novels are currently on sale at $0.99.

Domus Inter - House Between (YA Arthurian fantasy): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VPCH06

Evelyn (YA paranormal fantasy): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FY8U5J4


----------



## Lee44

*Killer Success: Awaken Your Inner Power*, on sale for $0.99.

Have you ever dreamed of having it all, but wondered how you could make that dream come true? Killer Success: Awaken Your Inner Power, will provide you with the blueprint for how to live the extraordinary life you deserve. We all have the power to be exceptional, and to achieve the dreams that have been buried within, by years and years of misplaced fear, uncertainty and doubt. Through mastery of the power of your thoughts and actions, you can change the trajectory of your life, and can have, accomplish, and achieve anything you desire.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EQ0R152


----------



## Katherine Roberts

*Trick or Treat? *

SPELLFALL, my Halloween fantasy thriller for teens, first published by Scholastic in 2001 and picked for the "Children's 76" by American independent bookshops, is on special offer for Kindle this weekend at 99 cents:










http://www.amazon.com/Spellfall-ebook/dp/B004HW7CYE

Offer price until Monday 4th Nov.


----------



## Eva Hudson

A bestselling mystery for 99c

The Senior Moment is a humorous suspense thriller set in New York. Oceans Eleven meets The Golden Girls.

http://smarturl.it/seniormoment


----------



## Roger Barry

Hi,
Just like to add my book to the mix.

'do I love to kill?'  is available on Amazon for 99c.


Didi Matteus is 24 years old, blonde, attractive, and good at her job. It’s her vocation, her calling…it’s all she knows. 

When Tom Feeney discovers that a group of hackers have compromised a Government code, he reports it to his boss. 

Now people are dying, and Didi is doing what she knows best.


If it piques your interest, why not click on link below  ...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

99 cent sale...4.5 stars from 77 reviews...contemporary romantic suspense

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS*​
"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down."

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Blerch

My novel is on a new release sale, .99 til 11/6 (regularly $3.99)

Six of the seven seals of the Apocalypse are broken.

The key to breaking the last seal is a half demon named Katie, a succubus who doesn't know what she is, with a power she can't control.

Coming to her aid is Rebecca, a teenage necromancer whose dad has gone insane. And Jacob, a two thousand year-old demon seeking redemption for his sins.

The odds are against them, but these three unlikely companions may be all that stands between the
world and its destruction.


----------



## AnneMCarpenter

Happy Halloween, everyone!

My new release, The Mommy Letters, is available for just 99 cents through November 12th. Within two days of it's debut, it hit two "hot new release" lists (Police Procedurals, Crime Thrillers) and one genre bestseller list (Crime Thrillers).

Here's what it's all about:

Eighteen months ago, 4-year-old Robin left on a trip with her father&#8230;and neither returned. But now, a letter has arrived, signed with her name. What could it mean? A missing girl. A brokenhearted mom. A family torn apart. How will it all end?

Find out in THE MOMMY LETTERS!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

A Rose for Lancaster is on for 99 cents. Click on the pic. 

Thanks for starting the thread Carl Ashmore!!


----------



## Kristy Tate

Less than a dollar!
CHRISTMAS ON MAIN STREET http://tinyurl.com/nb3vz59
Main Street once was where everyone in small towns and even large cities congregated. This holiday season, you'll find the Spirit of Main Street alive and well in a wonderful collection of eleven holiday romances, the Christmas on Main Street Box Set. The Authors of Main Street have poured their heart into these books, all with holiday themes. With the spirit of Christmas guiding them, they have priced Christmas on Main Street inexpensively as their holiday gift to you.


----------



## Chris Momb

*A starship comes. The first in 500 years. The first since the Fall of Man. *

*An enemy comes to conquer the refuge world of Nuevo and to subjugate all of humanity. *

A mystical order of warrior priestesses has prepared for this day for five hundred years. The Order of Calista has studied the arcane powers of the Void, the cosmic and subatomic forces. They have trained in the combat forms of the ancient Agema, elite shock troops and praetorian guard of the Emperor of Man. Yet now they hesitate.

Malaran, a young acolyte in the Order, yearns to stand against the invader, but ancient secrets and hidden agendas threaten to engulf her. She must balance her own ambitions with her duty to her royal family, to the Order of Calista, and to all of humanity. All of her training, all of her mystical powers, may not be enough to prevent another catastrophe to fall once again upon mankind.

Length - about 40 pages (novelette/novella) 
Genre - Science Fiction, Space Opera/Fantasy, Action & Adventure

*Malaran - $0.99*


----------



## Adam Wolf

Hello everyone. I've written a dark fantasy novel and I'm offering it for free on wattpad. Alternatively I will email you a file type of your choice e.g. mobi, pdf, word, etc, etc. Just pm via twitter (adamwlf123) or wattpad for your free copy.
If you're Bill Gates and would like to purchase my novel as opposed to receiving it for free, I will post an Amazon Books link as well.

Thanks. Happy reading. Peace!

P.S. Halloween should last 365 days a year as opposed to 1.

http://www.wattpad.com/story/9138426-catalyst

http://www.amazon.com/Catalyst-You-Light-Part-ebook/dp/B00GBHHNNS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1383405723&sr=1-1

Catalyst - blurb

Some families are forged through marriage, through birth, or through adoption. But there are those - albeit few - that are forged by defiance: unintended by-products of a hierarchy's oppression.

Walthis Crane was blessed with the ability to view the souls of those who walk among us. To this introverted billionaire, his anomaly displays itself as a soft glow emanating from us all. But there are those in which this luminescence does not simply present itself as a soft glow, it radiates profusely in signification of the gift they possess. It is these individuals Walthis is in search of, those who he feels are destine to be the saviors of the world. He discovers the first of these saviors embodied in a sprite, violet haired young woman by the name of Kira Harington. But where Walthis believes he has discovered the first ally in his quest to save lives, he soon comes to realize that this vibrant young woman's ability only allows her to end them. Throughout the course of the tale, Walthis comes to the grim realization that in order to save the souls of the world, a great many may have to be extinguished first.


----------



## Nomadwriter

[size=14pt]FEAR THE LIGHT - WHO MURDERED DRACULA?

CLIMBING THE AMAZON CHARTS! STILL ONLY $0.99! Many had tried to kill Dracula over the centuries but all had failed. Until now... Eight vampires gather at their maker's castle to solve the mystery of who murdered Dracula. But as the sun rises outside the chateau, the first vampire is slain. And Dracula's children realize that they have met their match - a formidable killer who plans on picking them off one by one! As the daylight reigns and their numbers dwindle, a dark suspicion grows - could the killer be hiding in plain sight?


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Christine Elaine Black said:


> A Rose for Lancaster is on for 99 cents. Click on the pic.
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread Carl Ashmore!!


Someone told me my 'Lancaster' book cover was creepy. I don't find it creepy at all. Funny that!


----------



## cshoughton

Hey everyone,


*$.99 Countdown Deal! 11/5 to 11/9*
*The Captain's Door*
*by C.S. Houghton*

​
At the helm of a tall-ship stands Mina Paradis. She may look young, but Mina's spent a lifetime serving her family and country. Now she's tired, so tired, of following orders and watching her friends grow old and die while she never ages a day.

Desperate to escape the slow suffocation of a circumscribed life, Mina prepares to break the terms of her indenture. Such treason threatens to propel her through an intensely personal struggle to save herself, spare her crew, and face an adolescence long-delayed.

The Captain's Door opens the Mina Paradis series with a unique exploration of obligation and independence set in an alternative 19th century. Fans of character-driven fantasy, like that of Ursula K. Le Guin, will appreciate the slower pace and literary build.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Captains-Door-ebook/dp/B00D4AGOEE/

Captain Mina Paradis


----------



## A past poster

​4.4 * ON SALE NOVEMBER 7 AND 8! REDUCED FROM $3.99 TO .99 CENTS

What happens when a successful, determined middle-aged man falls in love with a woman who has been happily married for twenty-seven years? If he's Avery Laird, he hires her to work for him.

Buddy Middleton is positive that the job his wife, Ginger, is offered is too good to be true, that Avery Laird has an ulterior motive, but he can't prove it. When Laird actually tells the Middletons that he intends to marry Ginger, they don't believe it. Is it too late when they finally realize that Laird was telling them the truth?



The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage


----------



## MadelineMS

I'm happy to announce my first ebook collection of 17 stories, containing both new and previously published work. It includes "Hungry," winner of the Writer Advice 6th Flash Prose Contest and "A Quarter for Your Thoughts," winner in the Published Flash Fiction category of the Florida Writers Association's Royal Palm Literary Awards, 2008.

​
The stories in this flash fiction collection are like day trips - brief, illuminating journeys - across the landscape of the human condition.

_An old woman, with the help of a neighbor and a terrified dog, challenges a young punk disturbing the peace.

A middle-aged woman confronts a former lover as he holds her at gunpoint.

A boy learns the meaning of true friendship as a baseball game takes a terrifying turn.

A runaway searches for her own face among a wall of Missing posters. _

Some of the characters find the strength to move forward while others struggle to just move on. Old. Young. Grieving. Lost. Alone. Smart. Funny. Tough. They are us.


----------



## Savannah_Page

One of the novels in my _When Girlfriends..._ chick lit series is just 99 cents. It's my NaNo 2012 baby so a November/NaNo month sale is in order! 



Claire already has her dream fiancé - all she needs now is her dream wedding!
But will her quest for the perfect day make her a total bridezilla?

_A charming tale about chasing dreams, for better or worse, and living your love story._


----------



## Harriet Schultz

"*Great blend of romance, sex, and scary thrills.*" Amazon reviewer

LAST TWO DAYS OF $0.99 (£0.77UK) SALE!!![/b]
[/size]

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS*
[/size][/b]
*"A winning combination of murder, mystery, edge of your seat suspense and heart wrenching romance, author Harriet Schultz delivers on all counts with a riveting plot and engaging, imperfect, yet impossible to resist characters." *
_SCRIBBLER'S INK REVIEW_

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Kathryn Knight

GULL HARBOR is 99 cents today - A suspenseful ghost story & steamy romance

http://amzn.com/B00BK9QWNY

When Claire Linden's job sends her to the sleepy town of Gull Harbor, she never expects to encounter her ex-boyfriend. As a medium, the prospect of tackling a haunted house is less daunting than seeing Max Baron again. Throughout their passionate college relationship, he promised to love her forever. Then, without explanation, he abandoned her on graduation day.

Max never intended to break Claire's heart-a cruel ultimatum forced him to disappear from her life. While he's shocked to find her in Gull Harbor, he isn't surprised by the bitter resentment she feels for him...or the fiery attraction that remains between them.

Claire is determined to rid her temporary home of its aggressive ghost, but Max soon realizes she's facing a danger beyond the paranormal. When Claire risks everything to help a desperate spirit, Max must race to save her-before another tragedy tears them apart forever.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I hope more people read this thread than the number of posts indicate!

As a follow-up to the now-ended $0.99 sale of Book One of the Legacy Series, I've marked down the second book for a limited time. Regularly $2.99, *A LEGACY OF REVENGE, is $0.99. *

*"Just as I thought that it couldn't get any better it did. A book that surpasses its first part. You will not be able to put it down" *Amazon review

*Art gallery owner Alexandra Cameron and sinfully handsome Argentine billionaire Diego Navarro are deeply and passionately in love, but a ruthless Scotsman, intent on revenge, threatens their bliss. He blames them for the death of his son, the man who murdered Alex's husband two years earlier. Diego never expected to win Alex's heart and is fiercely protective of the woman he loves. As the deadly game of revenge enters its final round, no one knows whether Diego or Alex will be the next player*

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## Clarketacular

My short story collection THE RUBBERBAND MAN AND OTHER STORIES is 99cents.

"In "Green" a young girl forms a bond with the great old tree in her yard. In "Onion Street", lovers find their relationship tested in a little Texas Cafe. In "Quantum Theory and Tube Socks", a down and out television producer goes on a metaphysical voyage of iffy science, bad television, and salvation of self. In "The Rubberband Man", the tenuous nature of power is explored when a new student is called before the court of the reigning school bully. These tales and others from the mind of J.David Clarke play out unusual scenes from the strange corners of imagination."

Also includes free previews of my sci-fi novel MISSING TIME and my epic fantasy KEEPER OF DAYS.

Link below.


----------



## RobR

Just in time for Christmas Unbound Brothers is now on sale for 99 cents. Perfect for the SF lover in your life, why not take advantage of the low price and fill their stocking with a little SF.

Starship pilot Alan Abrams crippled his younger brother Jimmy in a childhood scuffle, and spent his entire life trying to make up for it. But when humanity turns away from the stars, his career evaporates and he can no longer afford his brother's care.

Then Alan gets a mysterious offer to join an interstellar expedition searching for a long-lost starship. The paycheck will support his brother forever. The downside? An untrustworthy, fractious team. An evasive, domineering backer. And a murder attempt before Alan even 
takes the offer.

Alan finds himself piloting a ship attacked by a hostile universe outside, and inside filled with sabotage, deceit, and murder.

For centuries, humanity sought intelligent life among the stars. Alan's expedition finds it. Unfortunately.

_'Rob Rowntree's debut novel is a mix of Arthur C. Clark and Michael Crichton.'
'"Unbound Brothers" by Rob Rowntree is an exciting exploration of just what it means to be human.'
'I was gripped from the start; there is exactly the right amount of tension and intrigue to keep you turning the pages late into the night.'_


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Here is my newest release, a Christmas short story for 99¢:



On a snowy December evening during the Great Depression, a high-spirited college student impulsively decides to do some spying on a quiet classmate - with unexpected results. A short story both funny and touching, in which mischief brings about a small Christmas miracle.

_Some Christmas Camouflage _is a _*short story*_, approximately 9,400 words long.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

PASSION AND INTRIGUE....just $0.99!!!

SALE!! A LEGACY OF REVENGE is just $0.99 for one week!

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BSD9UFY

"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"


----------



## lisamaliga

Brenda Nevins is a successful romance author with a movie deal, a reality TV show, and a forthcoming bakery. Complications arise whenever any communication she sends or receives turns into fragments of a science fiction story. Will she find whoever is responsible for hijacking her career, finances, and even her fiancé?

SWEET DREAMS has been called quirky!

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00F8PR5R8/


----------



## jdrew

_*Ten More*_ is a collection of three supernatural short stories and is $0.99. Links to buy are below and farther down is an excerpt from the first story in the collection.
*for Kindle:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK

Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book

*EXCERPT:*

The sailboat rolled heavily in the cross chop. Waves crashed in from the open lake and reflected off the channel walls setting up crazy patterns of peaks and troughs that were deadly traps for unwary ships. Defiantly, one white cork bobbed in that watery maze. Her mast whipped from side to side, from fore to aft, and every angle in between. Foaming crests churned over the bow throwing chilling spray up on the sails. Water sloshed off the deck and poured into the cockpit.
At the tiller, Bob sat stoically, his massive frame set against the watery forces dashing against the boat. His reddish hair and long curly beard streamed first one way then another, whipped by frenzied winds. His face hardened to the task; eyes set, his mind calculated the effect of every wave, every roll. Only his Herculean strength kept the boat from repeatedly smashing into the wall.
Doug stood at the mast, one hand clutching a stay, the other latched firmly to the weathered, graying, aluminum shaft that rose 35 feet above the deck. Spray beaded and glistened on his bald head. His white canvas deck shoes precariously gripped the slippery fiberglass. His tan pants were darkened to the knees where waves had slapped his legs. His face was a mask, no confidence; the corners of his mouth twitched nervously.
Another boiling crest slammed the port beam and the boat yawed dangerously. Bob hauled on the tiller, but the chop fought back. Then, miraculously, the boat shot out of the channel's grip and into the open lake. Her frenzied dance settled into a regular fore-aft pitch as she road through the rhythmic rollers. Rhythmic for Lake Erie that is; which meant the waves all came from one direction.
The boat dropped from one crest and hit hard on the next billowing wave. A shower of spray shot skyward sending droplets halfway up the sail where they congregated into little rivulets and ran back down and out the scuppers. Doug's shirt took on a shotgun pattern where the spray landed; his pants were almost completely soaked. Bob rolled his head back and shouted at the wind, his smile stood out like a jack-o-lantern's toothy grin. Immediately Doug scrambled back into the cockpit.
"The gods don't want us out today," said Doug through a queasy smile.
"Yeah," said Bob with a grin. "But there's not much they can do about it."
"Aaa, I wouldn't be so sure about that. But then they probably don't care one way or the other really."
Doug bent away from the wind, thus ending the conversation, and tried vainly to light a spray soaked cigarette.
Bob had run into Doug's bizarre occult beliefs before and knew better than to make anything of it. He chuckled softly to himself, then said, "Where to?"
"Well, with the wind where it is, let's head for Fairport.


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk romance novel _Shadows of Asphodel_ is on sale for $0.99 at the start of my Kindle Countdown Deal.

_Shadows of Asphodel_ is set in an alternate 1913 and has swords, necromancy, and steamy romance. (Despite being dieselpunk, not steampunk.) 

http://amzn.com/B00F8W9H0O

Karen


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have a couple $.99 ebook specials this week.....

*Beyond the New Frontier* is $.99 for the first time ever until December 8
http://getbook.at/beyondthenewfrontier (links to all Amazon stores)

In this combination of the novels New Frontier and Final Frontier, this is the story of alternate timelines, partial political thriller, and time travel, where things go wrong as events do not play out as planned and numerous cases of unintended consequences result from the multiple attempts at fixing the timeline.

*Timothy Phillips*, Christian fiction, $.99 until Friday
http://getBook.at/timothyphillips

Can a nineteen year old stay true to the faith he was brought up on when he's under the spotlight?

Timothy Phillips dreams come true when he's discovered by the producer of a national talent show. So what's the problem? The recording contract is not in the Southern Gospel he would prefer to sing. As he begins recording and performing the music, he encounters increasing hostility towards Christians. Can he stay true to his faith, or will he end up compromising his beliefs little by little the more famous he becomes?

When his world comes crashing down, will he have anything left to help him stand as the end times approach?


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

I have two books at .99 right now:

Book one of the Bowl of Souls series: Eye of the Moonrat. 112 reviews, 4.5 star rating
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-The-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0082V0ZHM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4

and

Book 1.5 of the Bowl of Souls series: Hilt's Pride. 38 reviews, 4.7 star rating.
http://www.amazon.com/Hilts-Pride-The-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B00ANZK75K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5

The series was finished this fall!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Secrets of the Stonechaser on Kindle ($0.99)

I'm running a Debut Special celebrating the release of my new fantasy novel, Secrets of the Stonechaser, the first in a five book series called The Law of Eight. From now until December 13, get it on Kindle for only 99 cents!

At one time, Nerris Palada had been one of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## 31842

Like Urban Fantasy/Paranormal Romance? Get six full-length novels by six bestselling authors for only 99-cents in the Magic After Dark boxed set! Four weeks on the _USA Today_ bestseller list!


----------



## Scratchy_Bitey

The Devil's Tattoo - An Aussie rock'n'roll romance for 99cents!

http://amzn.to/1clVEZn


----------



## paperzarun

*Magic and Martial Arts meet head on in a war that will change the world.*

*Top 100 on Amazon UK Fantasy / Myths since release!*
Kindle UK - 99p until 27th December 
Kindle USA - 99c from 25th December till 31st December

War between the two cities of Yaart and Wubei has lasted for thirty years and now, at last, there is the chance for peace. The Duke of Yaart has a plan to seal a lasting peace; one that will be remembered forever.

Haung of Yaart, a young warrior and spy, must do his duty by the Duke, but the cost of the plan could be much higher than he suspects.

Zhou of Wubei, an experienced negotiator and diplomat must travel to the city of Yaart and seal the treaty between the two great enemies, but rivalries and bitterness exist on both sides that put his mission in jeopardy.

There will be peace, at any price, at any cost. There must be, for a greater enemy stalks the land and they must be ready for it.

Excerpt: 
Haung watched the body drop from the battlements to bounce, once, on the hard cobbles below. He turned back just in time to raise his shield and deflect the axe blow aimed at his head. The impact shot a river of pain up his arm and into his neck but, reacting without conscious thought, he stabbed the Jian sword out and into the armpit of the Wubei soldier. The body slid from his sword and he raised the shield once more, taking another step forward, facing another soldier. He ducked under the wild slash of a thick bladed sword and replied with a slicing cut to the soldier's knees, forcing him to stagger backwards. Haung finished him off, thrusting his sword through man's stomach and then knocking him over the battlements with his shield.


----------



## JWilder

*Oh, the Shame* is currently 99¢ through mid-February on Amazon. If you want some laughs, this one delivers.










http://www.amazon.com/Oh-Shame-Jordan-Wilder-ebook/dp/B00GUNAG82/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1387740659


----------



## M. P. Rey

Ever had a crush on your office mate?

Connelly and Manara share an office, dirty jokes, girlfriend misery, and secret smiles. A storm brewing inside the office and out is what it takes to bring the young men to the brink of desire and ruin. Stuck in a thankless job with a tyrant boss, both men are about to discover a part of themselves long hidden. For better or worse, the office will never be the same...

Sexy, humorous, romantic and provocative, this novella contains explicit sex scenes and situations suitable for an adult audience only.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/OFFICE-MATES-M-P-Rey-ebook/dp/B00HGIFQGW

*$0.99 only for a limited time 
*


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I've got a couple on sale through December 25th for 99 cents.

 and 

And there's a series I absolutely love with a free first book...


----------



## Pamela

Read a fun Christmas story to your kids!



Lots of pictures for them to enjoy. Only 99 cents. We've got Santa, Rudolph, The Sugarplum Fairies, and lots of Dragons!

For the grownups there a recipe for Sugarplums.


----------



## John A. A. Logan

Christmas Sale - The Survival of Thomas Ford reduced to 99 cents until 28 December



Featured here on Kindle Nation Daily:

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2013/12/christmas-promotion-price-reduced-to-99-cents-bestselling-author-john-a-a-logans-award-winning-the-survival-of-thomas-ford-90-rave-reviews/

Also available in UK for 99p:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Thomas-Ford-John-Logan-ebook/dp/B006Q68W7U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387824183&sr=1-1&keywords=the+survival+of+thomas+ford

75 reviews on Amazon UK/134 reviews on Amazon US

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Alicia Dean

I'm offering three of my titles for only 99¢ each for a limited time:


A Gothic Mystery Romance:​
​
A New Adult Paranormal:​
​
A Suspense with Romantic Elements:​
​


----------



## 31842

Queen Mab is only 99-cents! For a limited time only!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*AFTER CHRISTMAS SALE! *

*Legacy of the Highlands* and *A Legacy of Revenge*

Both contemporary romantic suspense books in the Legacy series, with 100 reviews averaging 4.5 stars, are on sale for $0.99 (reg. $3.99)

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"


----------



## sarahdalton

A belated christmas gift. 










US: http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52

A YA dystopia with romance and adventure.


----------



## Mel Comley

I have a few books on offer at $0.99 right now.

Cruel Justice http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388238029&sr=1-1&keywords=cruel+justice

Impeding Justice http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Book-2-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Virtual Justice http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Justice-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00G6CCJXC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5

and the first book in the Intention series Sole Intention http://www.amazon.com/Intention-Brazil-Missing-Persons-Hotline-ebook/dp/B00EM9KUZU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4 the second book in the series Grave Intention is due out in January 2014.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## A past poster

*ON SALE TODAY FOR .99 CENTS!*

*THE LAST SEASON, THE STORY OF A MARRIAGE*



What happens when a successful, determined middle-aged man falls in love with a woman who has been happily married for twenty-seven years? If he's Avery Laird, he hires her to work for him.

Buddy Middleton is positive that the job his wife, Ginger, is offered is too good to be true, that Avery Laird has an ulterior motive, but he can't prove it. When Buddy voices his doubts and urges her not to take it, he makes Ginger feel as though she isn't worth the offer. Determined to prove him wrong, Ginger goes to work for Laird and saves him over half a million dollars in the first real estate deal she handles for his company.

Flush with success, Ginger believes that the problems she and Buddy had are over. But then they have an unexpected guest from the past, a fellow named Hoot with whom Buddy played professional baseball when they were newly married. Hoot tells Ginger the true reason Buddy quit baseball, a subject they had always avoided. When Ginger confronts Buddy with what she has learned, trouble really begins... and Avery is there waiting.

_The only problem I had with this book was the lack of sleep caused by having to know what happens next so I continued to read instead of going to sleep. I highly recommend this to anyone who wants to experience an emotional, heart-felt read. _ Norm Hamilton, author

The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage​


----------



## PaulM

My novella 'Head Boy' on Amazon at http://amzn.to/YWnVNR is discounted to $0.99 in the first week of 2014.

Set in Oxford, England, it is a 29 page story. Here's the blurb:

"Late in the year, Blair contacts an old schoolmate through a social media website and arranges a reunion. The meeting stirs up memories of a traumatic event on a school trip, when a fellow student was injured. As a result Blair is driven to the edge of despair and forced to reevaluate his world view."

The story was shortlisted for the 2006 New Writer competition in the Novella category.


----------



## Bre_Faucheux

The first book in my novella series is available for $0.99

If you like vampires and historical fiction, or paranormal, you might like it.


----------



## A past poster

*ON SALE FOR .99 CENTS!*

*REALITIES

*


Jenny Weaver is smart, she's funny, and she's so lonely it hurts.

A year after her husband's suicide, Jenny impulsively moves from the Northeast to California. Her young children adjust to the move, but she does not. She has made only one friend, and she isn't sure of how to handle the children's problems. In a moment of deep frustration and loneliness, she begins writing to her dead husband, Richard, telling him about her daily life. She also writes about the past until it becomes threatening. But when she decides not to write to him anymore, she finds it impossible to stop. The answer to their children's question-- "How-and why-did-Daddy-die?"-- is in the past, and she can't hide from the truth forever.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0092GV82W/?tag=kbpst-20​


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Most definitely under a dollar!!

Kindle readers ~ happy reading!!!


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk romance _Shadows of Asphodel_ is on sale for only $0.99 until January 15. Check it out if you like steampunk, romance, fantasy, alternate history, necromancers, or mercenaries. 










Karen


----------



## theaatkinson

The series opener for Theta Waves is just a buck
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKOW96









*Theda has the power to change the world--if she can just survive the Apocalypse.*

Theda has a special gift. The trouble is, using that gift is the one thing in New Earth punishable by death. Alone and living on the streets, there are two things that get her through each day: tricking out her gift so she can eat, and blissing out on her drug of choice so she can forget her past.

It's the craving for a fix that gets her into the worst trouble when a rugged and charismatic bounty Hunter discovers her secret. Now she is on a new quest for survival-- one where the very man who hunts her down becomes the person she must trust in order to find safety.

Theta Waves episodes in order:

·Phoenix
·Dragon
·Agni

A novella of 20, 000 words with a good bit of steamy romance in a coming of age post apocalyptic world with some time travel, paranormal notions, and reincarnation concepts thrown in.

Because of mature language and sexually explicit situations, Phoenix is not recommended for readers under 18. Phoenix is the first in a series of post apocalyptic romance novellas about 20K words a piece, released about every three weeks. Have your say on how it evolves on Twitter. #thetawaves

Genre New adult fantasy romance


----------



## elaineorr

Amazon bestseller _Trouble on the Doorstep_ (fifth in the Jolie Gentil cozy mystery series) is just 99 cents until January 10th.

From Hurricane Sandy to Cozy Corner B&B repairs to Aunt Madge's wedding in three weeks. If Jolie can handle that surely she can deal with a sobbing woman who shows up at midnight playing a scary message on a cell phone. Pooki is frantic about her husband's whereabouts and more than a little 'ditzy,' according to Jolie's best friend, Scoobie. After taking Pooki to the police station the next morning, Jolie figures she is problem-free. Not really.

A shady deal for storm repairs at the Ocean Alley Senior Complex seems to be at the root of Steve Oliver's hit-and-run death and missing business partner (Pooki's husband, Eric). When Eric ends up dead at the B&B, Jolie is digging for clues in between burning muffins and appraising houses. But when she doesn't share all that she learns with her sometimes-boyfriend, reporter George Winters, he's grouchy.

Jolie is convinced she needs to find the murderer (or is it murderers?) and expose fraudulent repair bids. Not everyone shares her views--not the police, her friend Scoobie, and certainly not the murderer.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DP3MSVS


----------



## 9thChapter

*Step into the realm of Tholann today&#8230; The Cloudstone Key (book one) is only $0.99 for a limited time!*

 ​
_Three hundred years have passed since the Rithhek locked away a powerful evil; one threatening to end all life on Tholann. That peace is now in jeopardy. A prophecy revealed, arcane and martial forces are gathering to eradicate three centuries of history and assume dominion over all of Tholann - unless Karsen Morgate does something to stop it._​
My name is Darren Patrick and I am an indie fantasy author. I published the first two books of my trilogy (The Cloudstone Key and The Peregrine Prophecy) in 2013 and am set to release the concluding volume in 2014.

The setting for the Rithhek Cage trilogy - Tholann - represents years of worldbuilding, plotting and developing; all taking place before the first word was typed. I did this not only to ensure that I had a sense of the arc of the entire series, but to bring you the most entertaining fantasy adventure story I could, from the first page through the last.

*To sample some of the worldbuilding and give you a feel for the first book of the series, stop by and check out A Reader's Guide to Tholann for FREE! *

I hope you enjoy!

Darren
www.darrentpatrick.com


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories - had a ENT promo - so it's 99 cents for a few more days.*



Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## jdrew

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O​
_*Ten More*_ is a book of supernatural short stories for 99 cents. Here's a short excerpt from one of the stories, _First Hunt_. For more info on this and any of my works or future projects, visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

Three men crossed the vast barren landscape, tiny black dots to the eagle that circled overhead. They marched along under the blazing sun, following a magnificent set of deer tracks. Their footprints recorded their passage in the sandy soil as they moved steadily between outcroppings of rock a hundred feet high. John Walters trudged along behind his grade-school friend, Greg McCloskey, as they weaved between scattered scrub pines, sage brush and cactus plants, diligently tracking their quarry. 
John's enthusiasm for the trip was gone. He shook his head, and muttered to himself as he walked. He was annoyed with himself for having agreed to come on this hunting trip. What was he thinking? He didn't like guns, didn't like carrying the one Greg had loaned him. He wasn't thrilled about tramping around in the wilderness under any pretext. How had Greg convinced him that this would take his mind off his troubles? And then again, right at the moment, John wasn't thinking about his impending divorce or the fact that he'd been fired for missing work in connection with that divorce. He was too tired, too hot, too sweaty, too miserable. So maybe, in a weird way, the trip had taken his mind off his troubles.
Eventually they neared one particular narrow canyon, a slit in the towering rock walls, the opening like a wound in the Earth. Before they got too close to the canyon, their white haired Indian guide stopped. "The deer went up there," he said pointing into the shadowy passage between the canyon walls. "We cannot."
"Why not?" asked Greg, anger transforming his tanned and weathered face. Greg was not used to being told no.
Their Navaho guide turned and started to walk away. "It is an unholy place. An avenging spirit lives there. It hunts those who kill for sport." He kept walking.

Here are links to buy the ebook and get all three stories.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O Kindle USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O Kindle UK
Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book


----------



## RogerWeston

**Kindle Countdown Deal**

*The Golden Catch*
5.0 out of 5 stars *great book*, December 31, 2013

_I enjoyed the twists and turns...Must be hell living way up there_

*The Golden Catch*
*99 cents for a limited time*


----------



## Bevalexspicer

Just to let you know that my book 'Bunny on a Bike'  (humorous memoir of a Playboy croupier) is on sale from 11 - 17 Jan.  

This is a character-driven memoir that reads like a novel, with plenty of fast-paced dialogue, based on the experiences of two Playboy croupiers in 80s London.
Bev and Carol have finished university.  Eager to avoid the dull choices made by some of their friends, they decide to apply for a job at Playboy.  They have no notion of what will happen if they get the job.  They do things on a whim.   
Carol is outspoken and unafraid to take on any situation she can turn to her advantage while Bev looks on in bemused awe. Carol can sweet talk her way out of anything.  She will always say what she thinks,what everyone else is thinking but would never dare to say.
Bev thinks herself an accomplished student of literature, more glamorous than Carol and, crucially, thinner. She is prone to procrastination and over-eating. Her favourite food is Poptarts.  She adores her boyfriend but cannot resist temptation.  
Their adventure begins in London with a mass interview.  There are muddled maths tests and ridiculous bikini parades.  Training starts at Victor Lownes’ mansion in Tring where the girls meet celebrities and learn how to be blackjack dealers.    
Life at the casino in Edgware Road is stranger than fiction and makes for entertaining reading.  The girls get themselves a bike each and travel to work in long dresses and full makeup.  They are eccentric and outrageous.  They are incorrigible and loveable. 
'Bunny on a Bike' is available on Amazon as an ebook or paperback.


----------



## Carina Wilder

I'll join in the fun. 

The two books in my signature, Taken With You and The Secrets of Wolverton Manor are both $.99 for now. 

Taken With You is an erotic romance loosely based on my favourite novel, Jane Eyre, and part of an ongoing serial. 

The Secrets of Wolverton Manor is inspired by my recent addiction to Downton Abbey, and is more an erotic series based on a larger cast of characters than your typical boy-meets-girl romance. It's a paranormal twist on your typical period piece, and the second in the series is also available (see inside the book for the link). Enjoy!


----------



## JohneeCherry

A Home for Wayward Husbands is a BUCK on Tuesday Jan 14th.

http://amzn.to/1fjdcrh 
_
Mercy! The book knocked my socks off. I could not stop reading. Didn't walk the dog, fold clothes, or answer the phone. First time author. I don't know her. Never heard of her in my life, but I know small town America. She captures it like flypaper does gnats. The book is southern-if you can call Texas southern. Small town folks, like where I live-where folks put swayback horses in their front yards to graze. Washing machines on the back porch. Petunia beds made out of old tires. Fried chicken on Sunday after church. This book is all about the kinds of people who live miserable interior and exterior lives but keep on keeping on, sidestepping success as if they might get snake bit. _


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

The deal price for THE ONLY GOOD ROMAN continues for the next few weeks. Romance, historical, saga, Part 1 of 2.

A great time to load up your kindle/ereader.


----------



## Alicia Dean

Tomorrow (Jan 15) Is the LAST DAY for sale...four of my ebooks are 99¢ each...

Gothic Mystery



YA Paranormal Vampire Series Books 1 and 2





A suspense with romantic elements



Thanks!


----------



## schilz

Carl- thanks for starting this thread! I've got two books for a dollar right now, both from my ROMANTIC REALMS COLLECTION! TAKEN BY STORM is a desert getaway. It involves a prince embroiled in a coup, an evil lord, and the capture girl who is brought to the prince as a present. The second is AN UNCOMMON LOVE where we have a princess this time involved with a blacksmith. That's pretty uncommon! Check them out ~ there's humor, adventure, romance, and heartbreak. Right this way --->


----------



## Patty Jansen

Watcher's Web, book 1 of my space opera series, is 99c right now.



Author is a winner of the Writers of the Future contest and has published in major SFF genre magazines.

She's not your ordinary country girl, even though she might look like one. She casts webs of power, reading the feelings of living beings and telling them what to do. Nobody knows what causes it, least of all her. Her name is Jessica, but most people call her 'freak'.
One fateful day, her 'web' connects with a stranger, and stray power causes the plane in which she's travelling to crash in an alien world. An accident? The more she discovers about the world in which she has landed, the more she doubts it. She is a survivor from an ancient race that once travelled the stars. Her ancestors were powerful and dangerous, and it seems at least two people want her: the man who invades her mind, and the man who's desperate to help her get back home. But Jessica grew up an Earth girl, and isn't having any of this. She'll pander to no one, thank you very much, even if her stubbornness enrages the tyrant race who hold the world in their grip.


----------



## lisamaliga

What would you give up for fame?
SATAN'S CASTING CALL is a novelette about the horrors of Hollywood.
Now only 0.99!
http://www.amazon.com/Satans-Casting-Call-ebook/dp/B006ZVMZSI/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_3


----------



## CJ Davis

Completely original fantasy action book! Takes place in a "non-religious" version of the Afterlife, where a looming war between good and evil is about to shape the outcome for all the souls in the universe.

*Limited time offer at $0.99*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HQHMO9K


----------



## Sally Lundsten

The Vampiri listed on Amazon.com for 99c

In a post-apocalyptic world, a woman discovers that vampires and werewolves are not the stuff of movies.

The world has run out of oil, much of the human population has died, and people are surviving in isolated communities. A family of vampires finds one such community has built up nearby, and Jacen, while covertly watching the people there, has taken a shine to Anna, and love blossoms.

Jacen's cousin, Sophia, is angered by this as she wants him for herself and tries to interfere with a callous act. Charles desires Sophia, but she despises him, though her sister, Emily is happy to oblige Charles&#8230;
The village is completely unaware that the families are, in fact, vampires, and Jacen struggles to find the right time to tell Anna his secret, fearing he will lose her.

The two vampire elders receive word that something is bringing the wolves to England, but they do not know what. They fear the violence between the two kinds will be rekindled, and they leave to gather forces and report to their High Lord.

Continues in Part 2 The Varcolac

http://www.amazon.com/Vampiri-Eternal-Sally-Lundsten-ebook/dp/B00HOIW99Q/ref=sr_1_wsc1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1390157009&sr=1-1-wordsplitter&keywords=The+vampiri+sally+lundsten


----------



## Kelly Gendron

*Favorite Places ~ 99¢ this week! *

*QUICK LINK ~* * [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/1hHRX5m[/url]*

TroubleMaker: Book 2 (Stand-Alone Series)

_Two strangers discover they're married. She wants an annulment. He has other plans...._

Being illegally hitched is about the only way Chase Lennox would ever be shackled to any woman. But when the multimillionaire playboy finds out he's married to the woman who caused him to lose the biggest deal of his life, Chase decides before he gives his new wife an annulment, she's going to help him close the deal he'd lost. 
Jessina Landi has a three-foot radius comfort zone. The last man she let into it cost her a lot more than a broken heart. And the huge debt she owes for that trust, well, it's due. If she takes Chase Lennox's up on his offer, it's sure to cover the bill. 
There's an annulment waiting at the end of their rainbow&#8230; well, that's if they can get through the next two weeks without consummating the marriage.


----------



## Silly Writer

.99 on book One, Let Me Go (book in signature) for pre-release launch of book 2, coming up in less than a week! (Each book stand-alone, although best read in order):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DSWNIN8

Book reviews/description:

"Breathtakingly beautiful." -Not Everyone's Mama Book Blog
"I was mind blown. The ending of the book was absolutely perfect." -MetInEleven.blogspot.sg/
"There's no way Let Me Go can be excused as a typical NA book... I absolutely love this type of book." -ReadingIsMyTreasure.Blogspot.com
"Riveting and gut-wrenching, a captivating read. Full of emotion." -BookwormBrandee.blogspot.ca
"An emotional journey not to be missed." -BooksLiveForever.com
"Every word of this book begs attention, every sentence squeezing out emotion." -MySeryniti.com
"A gripping tale... This book packs quite a punch." -BookyThoughtsAndMe.com
"A rollercoaster of emotions." -Adventures In Reading
"L.L. Akers' debut book is a well-written and emotional book." -Bibliobelles.com

A scarlet dragonfly tattoo--meant to be a beautiful, family mark of freedom--instead becomes a prophetic brand to those who wear it. Fleeing from their less-than-perfect childhoods into adulthood... twin sisters, Olivia and Gabriella, and their younger sister, Emma, instead find themselves flittering back into a cycle that relentlessly clings to their family; a cycle they can
never seem to escape in this Coming of Age story.

One mother and her daughters, bound by blood, begin their lives intertwined, but are forced to fight for their survivals separately, struggling to hide their fear and underserved shame from each other and the world. One of these women finds herself trapped. Alone. She battles to survive the terrifying darkness. With long hours of nothing to do but wait in fear, she grapples through obscure dreams and memories of the past.

Deeply evocative, Let Me Go is a suspenseful Coming of Age story, and something a little different from the New Adult genre.

Watch for Captured Again, Book 2 of The Let Me Go Series. Coming Very Soon!


----------



## RJ Kennett

"Central Outbreak Response: Genesis", 4.5 star rating on Amazon, 99 cents through Thursday (Amazon.com marketplace only.) Link in signature.



> Max Newsome wanted to forget his violent wartime past. He wanted to get a degree, maybe fall in love, start a family and live out his days in peace.
> 
> Then the dead rose.
> 
> Through a horrific classroom siege and into the devastated city beyond, Max struggles to build a new family from the rubble of shattered lives around him. When they team up with the emergency team from a mysterious organization called Central Outbreak Response, they believe they are safe, and on the difficult path to recovery.
> 
> But the dead keep secrets that threaten to destroy everything Max holds dear.


"[COR: Genesis] uses its pages to provide readers with rich character development and rip-roaring action." - *The Bookie Monster*

"If you love zombie fiction, stories of the struggle to survive and gritty action, then this is a MUST READ!" - *Zombie Pop*

"A well earned, and easily deserved 5 out of 5 Stars!" - *Phillip Tomasso, Zombie-Guide Magazine*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

If you love old school fantasy of the vein of Dunsany, Tolkien, and Lewis, this collection is for you. Now on sale for $0.99 (reg. $4.99).


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* - Featured today at Kindle Books and Tips

It's reduced to $.99 for the promo.



Working in disguise and undercover with an assumed identity, Lo uses her unusual beauty to collect information on lawbreakers. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past, but she's also smart and independent. Lo has a reputation--she always gets her man.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will prove to be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through the tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove to be more deadly than the Mafia men she uncovers?

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

*Rogue Hunter: Inquest* is currently on sale at Amazon for *$0.99 (reg. $6.99)*. Promotion ends in a couple of days, so don't miss this great deal.


----------



## Tony Richards

*Here's the first of my Future Africa Mysteries. Cover art by M. Wayne Miller.*


----------



## Alicia Dean

My Valentine's Day short story, Cupid's Beau is on sale for 99¢

It's a sweet romance about a Cupid who fails to fulfill her duty because she's in love with her target. It was fun to write...hope it's fun to read!



ALSO...my YA Vampire Novella is only 99¢ right now:


----------



## dio666

Heavy Metal: Rock 'n' Roll Poetry book for .99c

Over 10,000 words of poetry inspired by heavy metal and rock 'n' roll music and presented as lyrics. This collection of rock 'n' roll themed poetry touches on subject matter that has fueled many a classic rock or metal song. Topics such as politics, the drinking and drugging lifestyle, suicide, the apocalypse, lost love, anger and many more themes and narratives fill this book of poetry.

We all have music inside our heads and we are all capable of being poets. This book is many years in the making and captures everything that is best about the scene that I grew up in - the late 80's and early 90's metal scene.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I12IMYA


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Kindle countdown deal!! US only - 99cents.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

Eye of the Moonrat is the first book of the Bowl of Souls series.










It is an epic fantasy novel and has 120 reviews with an average 4.5 star rating.

Check it out on Kindle, Nook, Ibook, Google, Smashwords, and Kobo

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0082V0ZHM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Alyne de Winter

I have book for a buck this week - Feb 14-21. I'm new here. here it is: If I can do it right...How do you upload the cover art
Anyway!

http://amzn.to/1juwMEA

SALE! 99 cents ---February 14-21 on Amazon Kindle--- 99 cents!
THE LADY IN YELLOW: A VICTORIAN GOTHIC ROMANCE
You've heard of the Woman in White and the Woman in Black, now meet The Lady in Yellow!
Approaching her nineteenth birthday, Veronica Everly is on a train heading to a stately home in the wilds of Yorkshire to take on her first job as governess to two motherless children, Jacques and Jacqueline, twins so identical that together they are called "Jack".
The secretive nature of the housekeeper, Mrs. Twig, strange books in the library, and the increasingly weird, disturbing antics of the twins bring up Veronica's deepest fears. But when she meets the twins' father, the dark, handsome and stormy Rafe de Grimston, her fate seems sealed.
Belden House is full of mysteries. An unseen bell tolls, wolves prowl the grounds, and under the full moon, a lady appears in a yellow gown whose eyes run red with blood.
There is a curse on Belden House that drives Rafe de Grimston to despair. It has something to do with the old church in the forest, Saint Lupine's. It has even more to do with the lady in yellow. ...


----------



## Tony Richards

Supernatural, mystery, horror, paranormal romance, sf, fantasy, and even Sherlock Holmes fiction, including a futuristic murder mystery tale free for this weekend. Most of the rest is at Amazon minimum price.


----------



## 31842

Grab a boxed set of six full-length Urban Fantasy novels for only 99-cents!



USA TODAY BESTSELLER!
Six full-length novels.

On sale for $0.99 - Limited time offer!
Regularly priced at $9.99 (Retail value $21!)

Dive into six different worlds of vampires, demons, fae, fairy godmothers, mages, and all things magic. Prepare for a wild ride, whether you're looking for nail-biting drama, mystery, intense action, humor, new breeds of paranormals, or passionate romance. Indulge in this amazing boxed set from six bestselling urban fantasy authors:

SM Reine - Sacrificed in Shadow
Marie Hall - Crimson Night
Deanna Chase - Influential Magic
Danielle Monsch - Fairy Tales and Ever Afters
Kate Danley - Maggie for Hire
Dannika Dark - Sterling

SACRIFICED IN SHADOW by SM Reine
Lincoln Marshall is a small-town deputy with a very big problem. Six members of his church have been found dead, killed by a rogue werewolf. He'll have to make a deal with the Devil to save victims that have gone missing -- maybe literally. Elise Kavanagh, preternatural investigator and exorcist, is the expert when it comes to violent deaths at the jaws of evil. She's also among the most powerful demons that Hell has spawned. Elise jumps at Lincoln's case, and it's not just because of his down-home charm. Someone's laid a trap for her in Northgate, and she wants to find out who....

CRIMSON NIGHT by Marie Hall
Welcome one and all to Carnival Diabolique- my name is Pandora, and I'm a Nephilim. What does that mean? I'm half demon, what's my other name? Lust. But I'm not all bad. I fight for light, for goodness and truth. But people are starting to disappear and lately I've felt a dark presence lurking around me. I think it might be a death priest and that's really bad. This should have been easy, me killing fanged freaks, getting rid of my pesky priest problem, but I'm about to be betrayed by the one person I thought I could trust with my life and before the night is through I'll be covered in crimson... -Dark Urban Fantasy

INFLUENTIAL MAGIC by Deanna Chase
Welcome to the Crescent City, the home of Willow Rhoswen, faery and magical baker extraordinaire. While fighting for her life, Willow is caught between two gorgeous men as she navigates the corruption of a powerful vampire organization and her own supernatural government agency.

FAIRY TALES AND EVER AFTERS by Danielle Monsch
If you like your fairy tales just a little twisted, this is the series for you! Three tales follow our fairy godmothers as they figure out ways to help the damsels - and mansels - in distress, all the while making sure every couple gets their happily ever after.

MAGGIE FOR HIRE by Kate Danley
When monsters appear on earth, Maggie MacKay is on the job. No one is better at hauling the creepy crawlies back where they belong... no one except her dad, who disappeared mysteriously in the middle of an assignment. When an elf named Killian shows up with a gig, Maggie finds herself at the center of a plot to turn the earth into a vampire playground. The only hope for survival is tracking down two missing statues and a secret that disappeared with Maggie's father.

Warning: This book contains cussing, brawling, and unladylike behavior. Proceed with caution.

STERLING (MAGERI SERIES: BOOK 1) by Dannika Dark
Follow the journey of a young woman's claim to immortality and her own identity. Zoë Merrick's human life ends when she is brutally attacked by a Mage who gives her the gift of immortality. She soon discovers they are not magicians, but powerful beings who can manipulate energy. Justus De Gradi steps forward to act as her Ghuardian, teaching her how to fight to protect the light within her. Will she learn to accept her fate and trust those around her? Urban Fantasy Romance Series.


----------



## Alyne de Winter

My Victorian Gothic Romance The Lady in Yellow is only 99 cents until Feb 21!

A young governess gets her first job in a stately home in the wilds of Yorkshire, only to discover that the family she serves suffer from an ancient, bestial curse.

Give The Lady in Yellow a try!

How do you upload your cover art? This is really impossible to figure out.
Thanks!
Alyne de Winter


----------



## Weakes

*The Billionaire´s Toy*

Alisha Clark has been Carson Reid´s secretary for an agonizing year, the chemistry between them starts to burn beneath the surface. They express their feelings for each other with a passionate kiss at the office party, which leads to them reaching boiling point. Alisha finds herself faced with a daunting new proposition the following morning: does she cut ties with her imposing boss once and for all, or does take up his offer - an agreement that will mean giving her mind and body over to Carson in every way imaginable.

The Last Day trilogy is sensual and mysterious, it will intrigue you and have you coming back for more.

This book is intended for mature audiences. 
On sale for $99 today only - http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire%C2%B4s-Toy-Last-Day-ebook/dp/B00IFDKX42


----------



## Alyne de Winter

Trying one more time--Now the kind Kate Danely explained how to get my covers up on here.
The Lady in Yellow: A Victorian Gothic Romance is on Sale for 99 cents until Fberuary 21st!
Now watch me do this....
Hmmm..
Try again.







[/url][/img]
I hope this works! Squeezing eyes shut...detonating!


----------



## pandadays

The first story in the Legendary Detective series.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GF518UK


----------



## jdrew

Three chilling shorts together to keep you on edge.

Enjoy.


----------



## Basement Cat

Grammar Without Tears is 92 cents at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Grammar-Without-Tears-Tabitha-Ormiston-Smith-ebook/dp/B00C3M90
As is The Last Dragon (short story): http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Tabitha-Ormiston-Smith-ebook/dp/B00BRCO560
And User Pays (short story) is 99 cents: http://www.amazon.com/User-Pays-Political-Tabitha-Ormiston-Smith-ebook/dp/B00IK5V7A4


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS, contemporary romantic suspense, is on sale at Amazon for $0.99 (reg. $2.99).*

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## ntillemans

For a limited time, pick up the Acetone Enema ebook for $0.99. As a celebration of The Torture of Girth novel release, I have appended the first chapter of the novel to the end of the short story collection and put it on sale.


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries* - (I'm posting all three in the series to save space on this thread - each is $.99)

*CAT WALK DIARIES*

The Cat Walk Modeling Agency hires models-only the most beautiful women are chosen. 
But there is another darker and clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.'

The cost is high-it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

Each of the women uses an alias. These sensual erotic stories are not intended for anyone under the age of eighteen years.

  

Thanks for looking at the novels,
Sofia​


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

*Rogue Hunter: Inquest* is currently on sale for 99 cents (reg. $6.99). If you like an action-packed series featuring a kick-*ss heroine, this one's for you.


----------



## godchild

Hello. I am Christine Schrader and I just listed my new Christian Romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning on Amazon. The price is ninety-nine cents. I hope you will take a look at my newest novel.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1394292149&sr=1-1&keywords=joy+cometh+in+the+morning


----------



## 31842

Queen Mab is now only 99-cents!



From the mind of USA TODAY Bestselling author Kate Danley comes a dark romantic fairytale. When Faunus, the god of daydreams, breaks the heart of Queen Mab, the queen of dreams, revenge can be the only answer. Using the most powerful families in Verona, they wage their war against one another, and place their final bets upon the heads of two youths, one named Romeo and the other named Juliet.

But when Queen Mab falls in love with a gentleman named Mercutio, everything changes and she will do anything, even if it means destroying the world, to save him. Will it be enough to stop the tragedy? Or only spur it forward to its terrible end?

Weaving Shakespeare's original text into a new fantasy about the redemptive power of love, fans of The Woodcutter will delight in this period retelling by award-winning author Kate Danley. Experience the romance and passion of Romeo & Juliet from a different point of view - through the eyes of the bringer of dreams... Queen Mab.


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections* - at *Kindle Books & Tips* today

It's reduced to $.99 for the promo - so I hope all will enjoy this classic romantic suspense.



Julia's midnight reflections actually happened at four in the morning. Tragedy had struck. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. Now she was feeling guilty as well as heart broken.

Robin himself is obsessed by Julia, knowing something besides her attractiveness enchanted him; an illusive mixture of sweetness and intelligence that beckons. He's playing a role, hiding his true identity.

Julia is playing a dangerous role herself, working for a man she believes is a murderer. She also suspects that Robin is much more than the simple man he proclaims himself to be. Can she trust him?

Together they uncover inflammatory information and are forced on the run by a dangerous and angry politician.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Steve Vernon

"The Bible is full of battles and death-defying escapes and lions and even a dragon or two. There is war and there are heroes and there is more special effects than you could shake a star cruiser at." - Uncle Bob

The book retells the first few stories of the Old Testament in a more comfortable, countrified style. I wrote it thinking about the way that my grandfather and uncles would tell me some of the legends and tales and bible stories in their own unique fashion - rather than just reciting from the Bible.

You see, to me, those old boys - Adam and Moses and Abraham and Cain - were most likely folks like you or me. They didn't REALLY know that they were supposed to be biblical. They were just trying to get on with their day and do the very best they could - just the same as you or me.

Now only 99cents for a limited time on Kindle.

Also available for ABOUT 99p (give or take a pee) in the UK.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQYT45Y

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IQYT45Y


----------



## theaatkinson

.99cents till Mar 14.

Episode 5 of Theta Waves (serial) just released. For those who like their romance on the dark, dystopian side.
http://www.amazon.com/Metamorphosis-Theta-Waves-Episode-5-ebook/dp/B00IXQMZQU/

*She has the power to save the world; he was born to destroy it.*

Theda might have escaped the good doctor and his torturous reeducation methods, but she is still cowering in a closet that reeks of mold and blood and her own fear when Ezekiel comes for her. She should be relieved to see him, except he's not alone; he is with a stunning redhaired assassin named Kat, and it's not to save her, but to fulfill his promise to execute her.

Or so she thinks.

Ezekiel rallies the aid of a horseman disguised as a helpful orderly who secrets her to a safe place. Even this becomes nothing but another stopgap measure when Ezekiel manages to bring down the wrath of the beast and his new red haired general.

Now it's Ezekiel who is in trouble and Theda who must save him, using the only thing she has as currency--a vision the beast will would kill for.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Atherton-Ghost-ebook/dp/B00IWEQ6E0

*"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost"* -- 99 cents at Amazon

_After their first adventure, our three heroes haven't exactly managed to come together as a team. The newly formed Psi Squad club seems doomed before it even has a chance to get started. Until, during a field trip to the historic Atherton Homestead, strange things begin happening that will require the combined paranormal skills of J.B., Rhea and William to find out what's going on.

"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost" is the second book in "The Psi Squad" series of paranormal adventures for readers age 9+._


----------



## jdrew

Looking for some spooky shorts? Try *Ten More*.

More info at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## Alicia Dean

My Boxed Set of 4 Romantic Suspense stories, Killer Love, is on sale for only 99¢ through March 28th.



*Nothing to Fear (novel)* - A frightened wife flees her psychotic husband and enters the witness protection program, but when an undercover cop out to avenge his partner's murder tracks her down, she discovers her new location-even with her new identity-isn't the safe haven she'd hoped for.

*
Truly Madly (short story)* - Haunted by her family's tragic legacy, an artist moves back to her home town to settle her parents' estate, only to learn that someone is out to frame her for murder.

*
Poetic Injustice (novella) *- An ambitious detective investigating the murder of a high profile celebrity judge is distracted by the sexy, bad boy ME, who is exactly the kind of man she's sworn to avoid.

*Tears of the Wounded (novella) -* A madman bent on revenge puts a diabolical plan in motion where a man's race against the clock to save his daughter could mean death for the woman he loves.


----------



## gangulysubhajit63

Get A World Named Utopia for $0.99/£0.99. Offer valid between March 21, 2014 - March 27, 2014.
'Utopia is all about Romancing life...'

Hubi Asad lives in Utopia, the land of dreams. Leaving the comforts of his home, he sets out one day to explore Utopia and himself. He has the most incredible journey among the people of his land.

But all is not well in Utopia. To his astonishment, Hubi finds out slowly that Utopia is not yet ready to be called the land of his dreams. Evil is eating through the fabric of the society. He has to find the source of that evil. Will he be able to eradicate the evil and save his land? Will he be able to finally discover himself in the process? Will he be saved?

Some part of us all is an inhabitant of the earthen yet magical world that Hubi's land of dreams is. A world named Utopia lives on deep inside all of us&#8230; Will we be able to find the answers to our own problems in Utopia? 
http://www.amazon.com/World-Named-Utopia-Will-himself-ebook/dp/B00IHIMZQO/ Click Here to ADD to Cart Now!


----------



## bclaire

Love Sexy Scots, time travel, castles, magic, and steamy romance? _Love Beyond Time_, the first book in my Morna's Legacy Series is on sale for $0.99 until April 4th. Get it now.

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Beyond-Mornas-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B00GQDIJZS/ref=zg_bs_6190487011_16


----------



## SunshineOnMe

.99 cents through Sunday


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Bargain priced at 99 cents


----------



## Nova_Implosion

If you're in the mood for a free short story this week (4/8-4/12), come get one here:

http://www.amazon.com/Monkey-Bars-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00AXOHOTS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1397012843&sr=8-4&keywords=jay+nichols

On the precipice between salvation and ruin, an unnamed man sits alone in a parked car, waiting for something to happen. Reminiscing about the good old days can only take him so far. It's up to him - and only him - to choose his fate.

As always, reviews are appreciated.


----------



## Roger Cave

The Barcza Gambit (The Alec Fincham Novels #1)
Sicilian Defence (Alec Fincham #2)
White King (Alec Fincham #3)
Zugzwang (Alec Fincham #4)
Octopus Knight (Alec Fincham #5)
Medusa Defence (Alec Fincham #6)
Deep Blue (Alec Fincham #7)
Grand Prix Variation (Alec Fincham #
Queen's Knight (Alec Fincham #9)
Snake Variation (Alec Fincham #10)
Monticelli Trap (Alec Fincham #11)
Mongoose Variation (An Alec Fincham Novella)
Fried Fox & English Rat (Alec Fincham Short Stories)

Come and meet Alec Fincham. He's a member of the Special Boat Service, but is seconded to MI6, and takes on any task they set.

They're a thrilling ride of action and adventure. Each book is only $1.00, and there's over. Million words to get through in total.


----------



## tiffanycherney

My debut epic fantasy novel, Vengeance of Segennya is currently 99 cents until 4-14! (It's sequel novella that also is a standalone set in the same world is free currently as well.)


*Synopsis: *
Segennya is no stranger to wars of power and bloodshed. It is a fact that Liz, a hired blade living in Ravenwood's Lower Quarter, is all too familiar with as well. For a while it seems the cycle has been broken; a sense of normal has been established through the current group's blind eye to everything but their own desires. Liz has her own normal, working for her Lord and is simply content with that. 
Until one night...

One night Liz's entire world crashes down, her code of honor shatters and she is sent fleeing from a burning city. Questions need answer but first Liz must reunite her family that survived and decide what lies ahead. As things become clear in regards to what happened the full plan is made- those responsible must pay.

Setting out to parts unknown Liz finds herself the rallying point to something much larger. Threads are being cast all over Segennya entwining strangers as allies. The success of their mission hinges on Liz's answer to one question. A question that has a right answer, but it is one that Liz must choose between need and personal comfort to give.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*Kindle Countdown Deal...regularly $2.99, now $0.99*

82 reviews, 4.5 star average, contemporary romantic suspense
www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

*"What do you get when you write a hot romance, with a tall, dark and sexy hero. a smart, proactive heroine and THEN throw in political intrigue, murder, a lesson in history and sex......you get Legacy of the Highlands."*


----------



## godchild

Hello. I am Christine Schrader and I recently listed my new Christian Romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning on Amazon. The price is ninety-nine cents. I hope you will take a look at my newest novel.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1394292149&sr=1-1&keywords=joy+cometh+in+the+morning


----------



## godchild

Hello. My inspirational romance, Mercy's Revenge, is listed on Amazon for 99 cents.

When Mercy's kid sister dies because her husband walked out on her, he vows revenge against Jim Ackerman. So he moves into a rundown farmhouse in Ohio, across from the Ackerman's Farm and Plant Nursery. Underneath his friendly smile, hatred for the family festers. When he meets Jim's sister, he has a deep desire to spoil her. Why should Jim have a vibrant, live sister when his own sister and her baby are buried six feet under the ground? But Mercy restrains the impulse because he does not want to blow his cover.

http://www.amazon.com/Mercys-Revenge-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397314409&sr=1-2


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hammurabi Road.

A novella of bare knuckled ******* noir.

Available now for 99 cents.

Regularly priced at $2.99

http://readcheaply.com/hammurabi-road/


----------



## Casper Parks

*Novels by Casper Parks priced at .99 cents, click cover to buy.*

​*Perceptional Threshold*

Professor Andrew Hueser enlists his younger brother Peter and four other students in his special project, keeping the school board in the dark as to his true find, alien technology. Upon assembling and powering the equipment, he expected it opened a doorway to another planet or dimension. He was wrong. When stepping through the Door of Light, they bodies are transformed into a ghostlike state.

Adventurous, they set-out to explore the Hollywood Strip as ghosts. What they discover is horrific. They had opened a Passage onto a Ghostlike Prison Plane where Fallen Angels are imprisoned. They must make it back to the college alive, through the Door of Light and shut it down to prevent a massive prison break.

Aliens, Angels and Fallen Angels fighting an ongoing Ancient War, their prize humanity caught in the middle and not fully comprehending what is at stake.

From all side it becomes a Mad-Dash for the Door of Light.



*Ages Past*​
After Benjamin discovered a habitable planet, he negotiated opening the colony for human races from across the known universe. Before his home planet of Bootes had stepped into the heavens, many of the inhabitants were used in experiments by the Kohana. Humans from other star system feared those experiments had altered DNA of humans from Bootes. As an exchange of various human cultures is underway, those fears faded away.

When Jermack fell in love with a girl from another star system, Benjamin stood proud that his son led the way for others.

A small number of non-human races were afraid of humans intermixing and creating a new race. In doing so, humans could request another seat on the Council of All and upset the balance of power. Opposed to the colony, a Cold Blooded Coalition formed and contacted the Kohana for help ending the new human colony.

Unknown to everyone, the Kohana have plans of their own...​


----------



## sarahdalton

What to read after Divergent?

How about six full length YA dystopian novels.



Shattered Worlds:

Limited Time only!
Special sale price of only $0.99! Together these books have over 650 five star reviews!

Read these bestselling tales of survival against the odds, dark worlds, dystopian regimes and heroic rebels.

Shattered Worlds features six full-length novels from bestselling authors. Immerse yourself in post-apocalyptic civilizations and bleak near-futures where hope still lives.

http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Worlds-Six-Dystopian-Novels-ebook/dp/B00IJYIFG0


----------



## scbarrus

My novel _Discovering Aberration_ is on sale until April 27th, marked down from $5.99 to $0.99!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IIGG32M/

An ancient map stolen. A lost civilization discovered. A terrible secret unleashed.

Set in an alternate Victorian era, Discovering Aberration follows Freddy Fitzgerald, a rebellious writer and ex-scuttler, and Thaddeus Lumpen, a desperate archaeologist with a slew of dangerous rivals. Together they will stop at nothing to make the discovery of a lifetime. But their island destination hides it's own dark secrets which can push even the strongest minds into madness.

Discovering Aberration is a character driven, steampunk adventure featuring a dark world of Victorian era crime lords, dangerous professional rivalries, social unrest, and a mystery fraught with twists and turns. Join the adventure today!


----------



## jdrew

Scary stories of the supernatural - $0.99.


----------



## godchild

My new Christian Romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader will be available for a free download on April 26-27.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## Gwen Ellery

*Kindle Countdown Deal...regularly $3.99, now $0.99 through 4/22*

*15 reviews, 4.5 star average, sweet historical romance / dark fantasy*
US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFWBSAW
UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HFWBSAW 
*
MISS HYDE *

Winner of Arts Council England sponsorship
James D. Phelan Literary Award winner
Romancing the Novel Award winner



> 5 stars! I loved this book. The characters were relatable, and female lead was strong. The storyline was exquisite and well developed. I found myself engrossed from the beginning and wanting more at the end. This is a fast paced story that covers different genres."-M. Pollard


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFWBSAW








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFWBSAW


----------



## Linda Acaster

Enjoy supernatural thrillers? Book 2 in the _Torc of Moonlight_ trilogy has just launched so multi 5* reviewed Book 1 is now available for 99c for a limited time. Get it while you can:



Sex, sport and alcohol are why Nick Blaketon escaped to college, but when pieces of his life start disappearing he locks on to chaste Alice for stability. Only it's not the alcohol affecting him. And seducing Alice lays a path to a past that isn't buried, and definitely isn't dead. Nick is in denial&#8230; until he sees a jewelled sword fade in his hand and knows that he, or the thing that shadows him, has held it, and bloodied it, long ago. To tell Alice will make her flee. To stay silent could kill her.

_&#8230;The historical detail is immaculate, as is the authentic detail of modern student-life, the whole suffused with a rich pagan sexuality&#8230; Superbly gripping&#8230;
&#8230;The transformative, menacing, use of Nature was powerfully established&#8230; Excellent_


----------



## &#039;

Kindle Countdown Sale: A Christmas Caller
$2.99 Just 99c!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOBA6A6/

This version of Charles Dickens' wonderful fable is a mirror image of the events that take place in the original story. Ben Sclooge is a happily married man who only wants the best for his fellowmen. A host of guardian angels send Three Sprites to call by on the eve of Christmas to help to cheer up Sclooge's nephew who is miserable.

"... the concept is interesting - many ideas and phrasing are reversed from Dickens' A Christmas Carol, and the problems confronted are reversals as well. I couldn't tell from this first "verse" just how well the entire story works, but by verse three it looked promising."










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOBA6A6/


----------



## Alicia Dean

*ONLY 99¢ through the end of April - Suspense with Romantic Elements*

A killer has something to say-and he's using her obituary column to get his point across...

When columnist Monroe Donovan receives an obituary notice with a date of death two days in the future, she dismisses it as a typo. Then, a second incorrect obituary comes in, and a woman whose name matches the name of the deceased is murdered-on the date listed in the obituary. Now, Monroe realizes that something much more sinister is happening. A serial killer is trying to communicate with her.

She turns to Detective Lane Brody for help, but her attraction to him is complicating her already complicated life. And when the killer turns out to have a disturbing connection to Monroe, complications turn deadly.


----------



## julidrevezzo

Do you love sexy Celts in your paranormal romance? * PASSION'S SACRED DANCE* has them, for only $.99.

Synopsis:

Battling mounting debt, Stacy Macken is determined not to lose her historic art gallery. When Aaron Fielding appears and offers to help, she fights to keep the attraction sizzling between them from clouding her judgment. He may be her savior in disguise--but can she trust him?

Aaron intrigues her with tales of the Tuatha dé Danann, sworn warriors who protect humanity from the monsters seeking their destruction. If Aaron can prove what he claims, she would give up anything to help--even the gallery he claims is sacred ground. But with her property set to stage the next epic battle, she needs answers. An old family diary will confirm the ancient legend is true, if only they can find it in time.

If the battle is lost, the enemy will take control of Earth for the next five hundred years. Stacy and Aaron's budding love might only complicate things.

It's available at Amazon now, but this sale only runs through May 9th.


----------



## Steve Vernon

TIME LIMITED KINDLE COUNTDOWN SPECIAL!

Now marked down from it's regular price of $5.99, UNCLE BOB'S RED FLANNEL BIBLE CAMP - THE BOOK OF GENESIS is now available for a mere 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JGPLH1Q


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My short story "The Manuscript" with a fresh new cover is available for only 99¢



Check it out!

Micah


----------



## godchild

Free download today and tomorrow. My new inspirational romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader is available for a free download on May 10-11.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## Harriet Schultz

$0.99 SALE!!!

"What do you get when you write a hot romance, with a tall, dark and sexy hero. a smart, proactive heroine and THEN throw in political intrigue, murder, a lesson in history and sex......you get Legacy of the Highlands."

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## bclaire

If you like Scottish, Time Travel Romances, my entire collection is on sale for just a few days for *$0.99*, _Morna's Legacy Series Box Set #1_.

http://www.amazon.com/Mornas-Legacy-Box-Set-Series-ebook/dp/B00JI6MP4Q/


----------



## Araya Evermore

Dark Moon Rising: The Prophecies of Zanufey Book One by A. Evermore

_The new epic fantasy series is now available on Kindle and currently enrolled in the *Kindle Countdown Deal* starting at $0.99c / £0.99p today 22nd May. This discount period lasts from 22nd May 2014 until 28th May 2014._ 

The future is dark; no Seer or Wizard can see into it, no prophecy speaks of a time past it. The fate of the world hangs between the darkness and the light...

Out of the Dark Rift Baelthrom came to take all of Maioria into Oblivion. His ruthless armies of immortal Maphraxies scourge the land and one by one entire kingdoms fall. But the Dark Moon of Zanufey is rising and hope sparks in the hearts of the people.

When the raven messenger of Zanufey bursts into Issa's life the tides of prophecy are set in motion and she is violently dragged into the battle for the fate of the world. Only Asaph, last of the mighty Dragon Lords, can hope to reach her in the deathly Shadowlands before the White Beast does. All Maioria is lost unless Issa survives to become the greatest warrior the world has ever known; she must become the Raven Queen of prophecy.

Here is a tale of benevolent Goddesses and fallen Dark Lords, Dragons and Dragon Lords, Witches and Wizards, forgotten Kings and Raven Queen's.

Dark Moon Rising is the first volume in a stunning new fantasy epic brimming with magic, adventure and the strength of the human spirit to face impossible odds.

For Fantasy! 
A. Evermore


----------



## VMJaskiernia

My novelette is 99cents 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J7H9JIG


----------



## Tony Richards

*A GOOD NUMBER OF MY SELF-PUBLISHED E-BOOKS - FANTASY, SUPERNATURAL, MYSTERY, HORROR - ARE AVAILABLE FOR 99c. *

*FIND OUT MORE HERE! *


----------



## godchild

Free download today, May 24th. My new inspirational romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader is available for a free download today.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## D.M. Trink

Looking for a fun vacation read?

Four teens are thrown together for the summer with the bond of solving the quest of a silver dragon with jewelled eyes.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## Jeff Menapace

*~~Memorial Day Weekend Sale. Vengeful Games AND Bad Games: Hellbent each $0.99~~*


----------



## AuthorAmandaDavis

Mine is still .99 cents but today is the last day to get it at that price. The price will be $2.99 again starting tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.com/Remembering-Cheyenne-Amanda-Davis-ebook/dp/B00IGZ086W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399873595&sr=8-1&keywords=remembering+cheyenne


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* - reduced now to $.99 for a promotion on ENT



Exotic luxury cruises to the Bahamas are supposed to be fun and exciting. This trip is just a routine investigative job for a woman who works in disguise and undercover, using her beauty to entice men to reveal their secrets. The exciting and sometime harrowing is expected, but this job will be like no other.

Her boss is aboard--as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

Thanks for checking it out,
Pam


----------



## Adrian Howell

*May 2014 Promotional Discount Sale*

_The Tower_ (Kindle Edition) is currently on a special limited-time *0.99 discount*. Get it now, before the price reverts at the beginning of June, 2014.
_The Tower_ link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARMPOBQ

Note: _The Tower _is the second book of my_ Psionic Pentalogy _series. The first book, _Wild-born _(Kindle Edition), is currently available for* FREE *at most Amazon stores.
_Wild-born_ link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

Final day of A Thousand Hearts bank holiday weekend sale! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JOPR68G &#8230; Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks, Shaun.


----------



## SofiaM

Books 2 & 3 - *Cat Walk Diaries* - each is $.99

The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high - it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.



Ebony was the first woman employed as an escort at the modeling agency. She has faked her feelings for so long that she's totally numb. She meets an interesting stranger and decides to try an experiment to get the excitement back in her life.



Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie, suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that will change both of their lives forever.

Remember: Book 1 is free!

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## hs

_Keep Your Enemies Close_ is 99 cents for a limited time only!

_First, the probes arrived. Then the mother ship landed. Then Lia's world changed forever.

With the alien invaders' arrival, Lia and her best friend, Bryn, sign up for military duty to protect their town. When the aliens attack, however, Lia and her comrades are helpless to stop them. Worse, after the attack, she discovers that several of the townspeople, including her family, were abducted. Despite Lia's pleading, no one wants to save those taken by the aliens.

Desperate to rescue her parents and her little sister, Lia turns to the only source of help she can find&#8230; a captured alien invader. _

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNDRKZK


----------



## Harriet Schultz

$0.99 SALE (reg. $2.99) *A LEGACY OF REVENGE *(contemporary romantic suspense)

*A STORY OF LOVE, LUST, BETRAYAL AND MURDER*
_Art gallery owner Alexandra Cameron and sinfully handsome Argentine billionaire Diego Navarro are deeply and passionately in love, but a ruthless Scotsman, intent on revenge, threatens their bliss. He blames them for the death of his son, the man who murdered Alex's husband two years earlier. Diego never expected to win Alex's heart and is fiercely protective of the woman he loves. As the deadly game of revenge enters its final round, no one knows whether Diego or Alex will be the next player_.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## nitareeny

99 CENT SALE (June 12-13 only): Sex in the Title by Zack Love. Enjoy the male "Sex and the City" with FIVE fictional boyfriends and lots of sexy laughs along the way! "Sex in the Title" is a witty, award-winning romantic comedy from the male POV and it's now on sale for .99 (instead of $3.99).

Synopsis:

New York City, May 2000. The Internet bubble has burst and Evan, a computer programmer, is fired with an email from his boss. The next day, his girlfriend dumps him, also via email. Afraid to check any more emails, Evan desperately seeks a rebound romance but the catastrophes that ensue go from bad to hilariously worse.

Fortunately, Evan meets Sammy -- someone whose legendary disasters with females eclipse even his own. To reverse their fortunes, they recruit their friends -- Trevor, Yi, and Carlos -- to form a group of five guys who take on Manhattan in pursuit of dates, sex, and adventure.

When Evan, a closet writer, falls desperately in love with a Hollywood starlet, he schemes to meet her by writing a novel that will sweep her off her feet. Sammy knows nothing about publishing but is confident of one thing: Evan's book should have the word "sex" in the title.

With musings about life, relationships, and human psychology, this quintessential New York story about the search for happiness follows five men on their comical paths to trouble, self-discovery, and love.

Amazon.com: http://tinyurl.com/AmazonSITT
Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/AmazonSITTUK


----------



## SofiaM

Book 4 in the *Cat Walk Diaries* just came out! It's $.99.



The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high-it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

Jade came from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms. Will the admiration be mutual?

This is sensual romance for 18+. There are erotic scenes.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## Pamela

*The Living Image* - reduced for a promo to $.99



She's deadly dangerous. She looks just like you. Better watch out guys!

Thanks for checking it out,
Pam


----------



## Daina Lazzarotto

*99-CENT SALE OF NEW BOOK BY ZACK LOVE (June 17 & 18 only!)* Cry. Laugh. Swoon. Think. Just 99 cents for an unforgettable journey! With *"Stories and Scripts: an Anthology," *you get 73K words and 7 spellbinding stories: a dramatic romance, a satire of the mega-rich, a soulful reflection on the problem of evil, humorous dating adventures, and stories that make you think. Get all of Zack Love's latest works in one book for just 99 cents (instead of $2.99) from these links:
Amazon: http://tinyurl.com/AmazonStoriesNScripts
Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/AmazonUKStoriesNScripts
Nook: http://tinyurl.com/BN-StoriesNScripts


----------



## jdrew

Tales of the supernatural that will keep you on the edge of your seat of $0.99.


Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for Kindle UK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817 for Apple 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023 for Nook
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ten-more-1 at Kobo


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

99 cents today only - Malarat and Children of the Shaman.

Malarat



Annat Vasilyevich is a shaman, with power to heal, fight and travel between worlds. 
After a childhood filled with danger, all she wants is to train as a musician, and to enjoy the round of parties and balls that fill the social season in the city-state where she lives. 
But this charming world comes under threat when she is despatched north against the armies of the mediaeval Duc de Malarat, who seeks to annexe the whole country under his rule. 
While her father travels into enemy territory, Annat is given the daunting task of defending the city of Yonar from siege, against forces that use not only cannon and archers, but demons and plagues. With the shamans standing against them, the tyrant Duc de Malarat and his allies want more than just a victory: they want Annat and her family destroyed. ​
Children of the Shaman



Annat Vasilyevich is a young shaman who longs to escape her strict aunt and the small village where she lives. 
When she and her brother are returned to the care of their father, a shaman who works as a railway guard, it seems that her dreams of adventure will be realised. He will take them to the northern terminus, a place on the boundary of maps and a vast, virgin forest. 
But her dream turns into something darker when her brother is drawn into the frozen world of La Souterraine. Setting out to rescue him, Annat and her father are pursued by the evil Prince of Ademar, who hunts them down because they threaten his plans for power. 
Annat has to enter the underworld with her father; she alone holds the key to saving not only her brother but the upper world itself.
​


----------



## nigel p bird

I dropped the price of How To Choose A Sweeeheart to celebrate the weekend and the shortlisting of the book for a couple of awards (Best Romantic Comedy and Best Overall Book) over at Indie Bargains. I can tell you that I didn't win in either category (the results came out today) but it's still only 99c. Have a good weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/HOW-CHOOSE-SWEETHEART-Nigel-Bird-ebook/dp/B00EJBUCPE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404485263&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+choose+a+sweetheart


----------



## mountainscribe66

Is all truth ultimately subjective? Spend two months in the south of France with a strange man and his odd acquaintances . . . and in the words of one reviewer, you'll find yourself peeling away layers of your own psyche.

The Solitude Myth is on sale at Amazon from August 8th through August 10th for 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GH34I8O

Bill Lloyd


----------



## Charles Harvey

*Worth more than a dollar - Roommates Spicy Gay Reads










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L7FA43A*​


----------



## juliatheswede

Like bad boys on Harleys and feisty heroines? Then check out LOVE CURSED, the second book of my L.A. Girls Romance Series---99 cents July 17-21:



Ricki is in heaven when the guy she's crushed on forever asks her out. But after two months of dating, he suddenly dumps her, claiming he's no longer attracted to her. Convinced she's too fat, Ricki decides to get in the best shape of her life, using a trainer. That's when she meets dangerously hot and mysterious Dante, a boxing instructor and trainer at the gym she joins.

Former gang member Dante has problems. He must work twice as hard to keep his job when gym management learns he's on probation. In addition, he's trying to help his buddy get out of the gang. So the last thing he needs is a client like Ricki, who's annoyingly beautiful and inquisitive enough to uncover a tragic past Dante refuses to deal with. In order to stay at the gym and out of prison, he has no choice but to train her.


----------



## SofiaM

*The first book is Free* 

*Books 2,3 & 4 are $.99 cents each *   

*The Box set is $2.99* 

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## jadziade

Hi, folks!

DAMASCUS is priced at 99c for the next six days!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K9TEO8G

*Damascus* is in revolt. The king's agents move to silence dissidents raising arms against the monarchy. Legions of a faraway empire surround the city as diplomats and spies arrive to infiltrate the king's court. Two boys are caught in the middle and flee to the snowy mountains west-for their lives and for the promise of ancient, buried gold. Rich with adventure and deceit, with sorcery and murder, DAMASCUS is the first book of The Syrian Revolution.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K9TEO8G


----------



## Harriet Schultz

The first two books in the contemporary romantic suspense Legacy series are on sale for the next few days! Regularly $2.99, now $0.99.

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS*
www.amazon.com/dpB0062LPAO2

*A LEGACY OF REVENGE*
www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

 

COMING SOON! The third and final book of the series, A LEGACY OF LOVE


----------



## RogerWeston

_"A real action-packed, hold on to your seat read. Enjoyed this novel and the hero that just kept coming back for more."_

Nobody in the Woodlawn neighborhood of Birmingham, Alabama knew who Chuck Brandt really was. All they knew was that he rented apartments to immigrants. What they didn't know was that he was a recruiter of spies, that he was a legendary ex-assassin trying to start over and live honestly. His employer, a top secret government intelligence agency knew the truth. They should have known better than to target him. They should have left him alone.

_"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading."_

*The Recruiter: A Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I
Free with Prime


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Do you have a child entering *preschool* or *Kindergarten* this fall? You can grab a copy of _Two Boys, Two Planets_ for just 99 cents, if you move fast! This book was written for *beginning readers* and gives them practice reading along with an initial introduction to our planetary neighbor, Mars.

The lowest promotional pricing only lasts through Saturday (Pacific time), although it won't go back to full price until later.



Naturally, you can just borrow it for free if you have a *Kindle Unlimited* account!


----------



## zzzzzzz

b


----------



## Vaalingrade

*Rakne's Tale: Hearing of Grievances*
Every month, in a different town across the wide World of Ere, the fresh, untested initiates of the Fellowship of Assassins convene for the Hearing of Grievances. There, petitioners attempt to prove that their would-be victim deserves death and the initiates compete to prove themselves worthy to deliver that death and become a full member.

Rakne nil Thraeci has seen Hearings come and go. For years, she's honed her skills and waited for her chance. When she gets it, she'll learn that not everyone falls to a simple knife in the dark. It will take guile, strength and luck to make sure she isn't the one that ends up dead in the end.

Rakne's Tale: Hearing of Grievances is a 13K word short story taking place in the World of Ere, a land where high magic Fantasy and Steampunk adventure collide into a new genre called Dungeonpunk. The World of Ere is also the setting of the series Rune Breaker, the pages of which Rakne first appears.

$0.99


----------



## SA_Soule

Is your Kindle craving a paranormal romance YA book to read this summer? Well, BEAUTIFULLY BROKEN is ONLY $0.99. 



Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and reading a great book!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A LEGACY OF REVENGE, book two in the Legacy Series (could be read as a stand alone) is on sale! 
Reg. $2.99 NOW $0.99 ​ 

* 4.6****s​*
A STORY OF LOVE, LUST, BETRAYAL AND MURDER.
Wealthy, successful, passionate and good-looking, Alex and Diego seem to have it all, but evil is about to create havoc in their lives.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* is $.99 for one more day.

Hope all enjoy this romance thriller.



Thanks for looking!
Pam​


----------



## Daleenviljoen

They took Earth. Claimed it as their home. Forcing humanity to the brink of extinction. 17-year-old Lexie fights every day for survival, but has lost hope. Until she meets Chai, a mysterious boy who carries the sun in his eyes. But she is not sure who or what he really is... http://amazon.com/dp/B00LN7XTJ8


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

LIQUID BLUE, Book 1, Part I is *free*:



Part II is *$0.99*:



Part III is coming in September to complete book 1.


----------



## jdrew

For a limited time _*Shepherds*_ is on sale for $0.99 for Kindle instead of $3.99.

A sci-fi action adventure with mermaids (sort of), talking dolphins, and murder.

They should never have met.
Olga is a shepherd born to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.


----------



## Tony Richards

*All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 3 full-length novels, 2 long collections, and this new haunted hotel novel.*


----------



## Jeff Menapace

*~~Limited time: Hair of the Bitch only 99 cents~~*



*...THAT BIT ME*

Calvin Court is a massage therapist with a few secrets. He battles depression. He medicates with too much booze...and he's got the hots for one of his clients.

Good thing is, the feeling is mutual.

Bad thing is, in order to get the girl, Calvin will have to submerge himself into an underground industry of such depravity his already dark mind won't even know where to begin.

Maybe he's just better off at the bar.

From Jeff Menapace, author of the acclaimed _Bad Games_ trilogy, comes _Hair of the Bitch_, a dark and disturbing new thriller with tongue firmly planted in cheek...until it's ripped out.


----------



## Kathryn Knight

Former friends (and high school sweethearts) reunite at a haunted lake house from their past in a final attempt to solve the mystery of their friend's disappearance...

Try SILVER LAKE for under a buck! Hurry, sale is almost over. A haunting, an old flame, and secrets from the past...

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Lake-Kathryn-Knight-ebook/dp/B009AEE6DO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1P61Z4X4PJDNDWT8FGM6


----------



## Tony Richards

*All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and these 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.*


----------



## MartinGibbs

Tony I really like that first book cover!


----------



## PianoMan88

Hi all - I just joined tonight so I hope I'm in the right spot for announcing my new e-book, "No More Weekends"!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00M8YF63M

-Brad


----------



## rohishetty

My illustrated Kindle book for children "The Secret of the King's New Clothes" is available for free download on Amazon for five days: 27th August, Wednesday to 31st August, Sunday
The Secret of the King's New Clothes: An Illustrated Funny Story for Children
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LVPJVXA


----------



## aleah.barley

Dead Sexy is out and available at a special launch price of 99 cents! Here's the blurb:

_Mortuary attendant Gemma Sinclair hunts zombies for a living. It's messy work, but it pays the bills... right up until she stun guns the wrong dead man in the ass.

Now to keep her family business going, Gemma's forced into a partnership with federal agent D.S. Thomas Conroy. Zombies are disappearing all over town, and he needs Gemma's help to figure out why.

With a villain on her trail and a gang of zombies ready to attack, Gemma's just glad her backup is dead sexy..._
.....................................................................................
Readers love it:

"I would describe Dead Sexy as True Blood meets the Walking Dead."

"Dead Sexy is an amazing read and had me hooked right from the start. It's funny, it's sexy, and I just couldn't get enough!"

"The novel is so much like it's male lead, D.S. It's funny, sexy, charming, and rough around the edges. It's a hell of a ride, and I would definitely recommend it to anyone who enjoys Janet Evanovich's butt-kicking bounty hunter Stephanie Plum."

"All I can say is the next book needs to hurry up and get finished."

Lol, what are you waiting for? One click it now!


----------



## Tony Richards

*The 99c sale of all of my self-published e-books continues through September, including 3 full-length novels, 2 long collections, and this new haunted hotel novel.*


----------



## Alicia Dean

For a limited time, my latest thriller/suspense, Without Mercy, is only 99 cents...

How far will a mother go to protect her child?

When an apparently random bank robbery turns out to be a sinister plan, single mother China Beckett is thrust into a nightmare.

A group of mercenaries take over her life, threatening her young daughter and everyone they love. Each time China makes a mistake, someone dies. She'll fight to the last breath to protect her child, but with no idea what move will be the wrong one, that might not be enough.

As the lives of China's loved ones are jeopardized, she must take action, although she has no idea where to turn-and time is running out. But then, a startling truth is revealed and China discovers that the only person who can save them might be a ghost from the past.



*** Warning: Explicit language and graphic violence ***


----------



## Steve Vernon

What happens when Bigfoot, the Trickster Coyote, the ghost of Sam Steele and the long-lost spirit of The Prophet, brother to the mighty Tecumseh and reincarnated in the form of a giant pink flying Winnebago go toe-to-toe with dark supernatural forces in a cross-Canada battle ranging from Cape Breton to Labrador to Thunder Bay?

I'm not saying that it's going to be pretty...

Available at Amazon.com.


Or at Amazon.co.uk


Only 99cents for the month of October!


----------



## Jeff Menapace

*~~Bad Games: Hellbent, the third and final installment in the bestselling Bad Games trilogy, will be on sale for only $0.99 for a limited time~~

*


----------



## Alicia Dean

For only 99 cents - Find the Magic - How to Plot a Story in 10 Easy Steps - Just in Time for NanoMo...



How to write a novel? That is the question. There are probably as many answers to that question as there are people who ask it.

Wanting to write and actually doing it are two very different things. I am well acquainted with the sometimes grueling process of churning out a story. Over the years, I have tried many methods for creating and completing manuscripts, and have tweaked and honed it down to a workable (for me) process.

Using specific examples from one of my own novels, Without Mercy, I share my method in this mini how to book. The first eight steps actually deal with plotting while the last two are designed to help expand your outline into a well-developed draft. There is no one, perfect way to create a story, but there will be a method, or methods that work for you. I'm not sure if this is the one, but it works for me. Only you can decide if it also works for you. Fingers crossed that it does!

*** Warning - Please do not purchase without reading a sample. (This is solid advice for any book, fiction or non. If you are not intrigued in the sample, you will likely not enjoy the book)


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories - ENT Book of The Day*

Reduced to $.99 for the Ereader News Today promotion.



Side note: I wrote this book 2 years ago. It was about a terrorist threat to the US. Ebola. Now the theme seems quite relevant.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Katherine Roberts

SPELLFALL, my Halloween fantasy for teens (first published by Scholastic in 2001 and picked for the "Children's 76" by American independent bookshops) is on special offer this week at only 99 cents:










http://www.amazon.com/Spellfall-ebook/dp/B004HW7CYE

Price returns to $3.99 on 1st November.


----------



## Adamclarke

Learn SEO for 99 cents with SEO 2014 by Adam Clarke.

Learn effective search engine optimization, from beginner to advanced, and rank your site at the top of Google.

Time limited discount, 99 cents, discounted from $4.99, today only. Get your copy today while it lasts.

http://www.amazon.com/SEO-2014-optimization-marketing-strategies-ebook/dp/B00NH0XZR0/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Amazon has reduced my two-for-one volume of the Red Cross of Gold series Books 1 & II to only $.99. You can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## Chris Foster

Hello Everyone!

This my first post on Kboards, which is almost as exciting as my book 'The Potion Master' going on special at Amazon Kindle for only 99 cents!

It's a wonderful fantasy adventure similar to 'The Wizard of Earthsea', 'Deltora Quest' and 'Ranger's Apprentice'. I've included a bit about the story below.









http://www.amazon.com/Potion-Master-Cass-Lands-Book-ebook/dp/B00ND5X6LE/

The Potion Master is an enchanting story of a magical adventure to save a young girl's life.

Antonio and his eagle Dimitri must travel across the Cassé Lands searching for a cure. But The Potion Master is missing and the ingredients are far flung, hidden across the enchanting Cassé Lands, giant monsters protecting them as a dragon protects its gold.

However Antonio isn't the only one wanting The Potion Master and his secrets. There are others searching, and they don't want The Potion Master alive&#8230;

I hope you have a look and enjoy what you see. I have plenty of other books being worked on so please check out my Amazon page or my website!

All the best,

Chris Foster
Poet, Novelist, Dream maker
www.chrisfosterwrites.com


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Hey guys,

Starting today (October 26th) until November 2nd, my novel _Mindguard_ will be available for 0.99$ (reduced from 3.99$) as part of the Kindle Countdown Deal.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N9YTICU










MINDGUARD:

Called out of semi-retirement, the telepath and Mindguard Sheldon Ayers is tasked with protecting an information package located inside the mind of a young woman who claims the knowledge she holds is vital to the future of mankind. Sheldon and his team must help her cross the most dangerous territory in the man-inhabited universe - the Djago Desert.

Hunted by the Enforcement Unit - the all-powerful Military arm of the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin - Sheldon's team must fight to keep the carrier alive and guard the integrity of her mind. But nobody suspects that Sheldon also has a dark secret, and it could end up changing the fate of the mission.

Press:

Mindguard was chosen Book of the Week by Scifi365.net with the comment: "Careful, intricate plot lines reminiscent of Greg Bear combine with characters whose fates you will care about - no matter their motivation. This is the type of novel that you might find in an independent bookstore with 'Staff Recommendation' and a hand-written review. One for all Science Fiction fans."


----------



## Pamela

*LITTLE GHOSTIE*

Halloween is coming! This is a children's book to get in the spirit of the holiday.



*LITTLE GHOSTIE *
When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)​


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*









Arthur Britannicus by Paul Bannister. Fantastic insight into Roman Life. http://www.amazon.com/Arthur-Britannicus-Paul-Bannister-ebook/dp/B00MNURDKA/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415012741&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Arthur+Brittanicus+Endeavour

Son of a Gun by Philip McCormac. Action-packed Western. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Son-Gun-Philip-McCormac-ebook/dp/B00LFXWTSC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414665306&sr=8-1&keywords=Son+of+a+Gun+Endeavour

Men of Honour by Patrick Mercer. Emotive account of modern warfare. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Men-Honour-Patrick-Mercer-ebook/dp/B00LBFNVZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013493&sr=8-1&keywords=Men+of+Honour+Endeavour

The Trumpet Shall Sound by Aline Templeton. Atmospheric thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trumpet-Shall-Sound-Aline-Templeton-ebook/dp/B00JF2CX86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013527&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Trumpet+Shall+Sound+Endeavour

The Asset by Juval Aviv. Highly charged blockbuster. [URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asset-Sam-Woolfman-Mossad-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00LCJR5BA/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asset-Sam-Woolfman-Mossad-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00LCJR5BA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013562&sr=8-1&keywords=The+asset+Endeavour[/url]

Tradition of Death by Christopher Kenworthy. Fast-paced murder mystery. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tradition-Death-Christopher-Kenworthy-ebook/dp/B00LIAKRXG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013604&sr=8-1&keywords=Tradition+of+Death+Endeavour

Blackstone and the House of Secrets by Sally Spencer. Surprising historical mystery. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blackstone-House-Secrets-Sally-Spencer-ebook/dp/B00NMOYCPA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013652&sr=8-1&keywords=Blackstone+and+the+house+of+secrets+Endeavour

The Hit List by John MacRae. Climactic Vengeance Man thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hit-List-Vengeance-Man-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00LOWZ5JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013699&sr=8-1&keywords=the+hit+list+Endeavour

The Ten Commandments by Anthea Fraser. Gripping crime novel. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ten-Commandments-DCI-Webb-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00L2W88/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013745&sr=8-1&keywords=the+ten+commandments+Endeavour

Cold Black by Alex Shaw. Ambitious spy fiction. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-Black-Alex-Shaw-ebook/dp/B00M4YR648/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415014097&sr=8-1&keywords=Cold+Black+Endeavour

Lieutenant of the Line by Philip McCutchan. Thrilling historical adventure story. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lieutenant-Line-Philip-McCutchan-ebook/dp/B00MPHUL4Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415014190&sr=8-1&keywords=lieutenant+of+the+line+endeavour

Mourning the Little Dead by Jane A. Adams. Haunting crime fiction. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mourning-Little-Dead-Jane-Adams-ebook/dp/B00LB09RUC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013773&sr=8-1&keywords=mourning+the+little+dead+Endeavour

The Race of Scorpions by James Goss. Fast-moving historical murder mystery. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scorpions-Serpent-Egyptian-Murder-Story-ebook/dp/B00A2NTP9W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013803&sr=8-1&keywords=the+race+of+scorpions+Endeavour

Earthly Powers by David Anderson. Man-on-the-run thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Earthly-Powers-David-Anderson-ebook/dp/B00KXAR1CW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013836&sr=8-1&keywords=earthly+powers+Endeavour

Wars of Empire by Douglas Porch. Ground-breaking history. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wars-Empire-Douglas-Porch-ebook/dp/B00F97U9L4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013865&sr=8-1&keywords=wars+of+empire+Endeavour

Pinstripes by Faith Bleasdale. Hilarious Romantic Comedy. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pinstripes-Faith-Bleasdale-ebook/dp/B00M0FI4B0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415013918&sr=8-1&keywords=pinstripes+Endeavour


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*









A Better Life by Frankie McGowan. Moving romantic fiction. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Better-Life-Frankie-McGowan-ebook/dp/B00FBGJ8PG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415097356&sr=8-1&keywords=a+better+life+endeavour

Shadow on the Highway by Deborah Swift. Engrossing historical fiction. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Highway-Deborah-Swift-ebook/dp/B00M7N24UM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415096305&sr=8-1&keywords=shadow+on+the+highway+endeavour

Silver by Graham Masterton. Masterful historical epic. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silver-Graham-Masterton-ebook/dp/B00M4MK4OE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415097794&sr=8-1&keywords=silver+endeavour

Blood Red Sea by Jack Hayes. Explosive action thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Red-Sea-Maddox-Book-ebook/dp/B00LH534IW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415030837&sr=8-1&keywords=blood+red+sea+endeavour

Almost Perfect by John Childress. Enthralling historical thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-Perfect-John-Childress-ebook/dp/B008OR6BJU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415097070&sr=8-1&keywords=almost+perfect+endeavour

Suddenly You Know by Jill Barry. Enjoyable romantic comedy. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Suddenly-You-Know-Jill-Barry-ebook/dp/B00LOUAE60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415096640&sr=8-1&keywords=suddenly+you+know+endeavour

Against A Dark Shore by Christopher Kenworthy. Action-packed adventure story. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Against-Dark-Shore-Christopher-Kenworthy-ebook/dp/B00DRDTSIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415097622&sr=8-1&keywords=against+a+shore+endeavour

The Seven Stars by Anthea Fraser. Riveting murder mystery. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Stars-DCI-Webb-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00L27EF4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415096840&sr=8-1&keywords=the+seven+stars+endeavour


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*









The Devil's Wind: The Bengal Army and the Outbreak of the Indian Mutiny by Saul David. Fascinating Indian military history. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devils-Wind-Bengal-Outbreak-Indian-ebook/dp/B00E4LJZE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415185134&sr=8-1&keywords=the+devil's+wind+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Churchill's Sacrifice of the Highland Division: France 1940 by Saul David. Excellent WWII history. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Churchills-Sacrifice-Highland-Division-France-ebook/dp/B00MQRHAXA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415184903&sr=8-1&keywords=churchill's+sacrifice&tag=ukkuf-21

Sword at Sunrise: A Novel of D-Day by Alan Evans. Gripping naval adventure. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Sunrise-Novel-Alan-Evans-ebook/dp/B00L9KZ302/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415030767&sr=8-1&keywords=Sword+at+Sunrise+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

End Game by Edwin Alexander. Fast-paced thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/End-Game-Edwin-Alexander-ebook/dp/B00E3USOCY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415185253&sr=8-1&keywords=end+game+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*









Bomber Girls by M. J. Foreman. Inspiring account of unsung heroines. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bomber-Girls-Kindle-Single-Foreman-ebook/dp/B00KFKXXOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415031451&sr=8-1&keywords=bomber+girls+endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

London Call-Out: Confessions of a Doctor in the Capital by Alex Rudd. Entertaining medical memoir. http://www.amazon.co.uk/London-Call-Out-Confessions-Doctor-Capital-ebook/dp/B00B4T4UXE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415185856&sr=8-1&keywords=london+call+out+endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

How Wars Begin by AJP Taylor. Thought-provoking history. http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Wars-Begin-J-Taylor-ebook/dp/B00I5PB9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415185928&sr=8-1&keywords=how+wars+begin+endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










Victory 1918 by Alan Palmer. Masterful WWI account. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Victory-1918-Alan-Palmer-ebook/dp/B00INB9SE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415269253&sr=8-1&keywords=Victory+1918+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Uptown Girl by Holly Kinsella. Witty romantic comedy. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uptown-Girl-Holly-Kinsella-ebook/dp/B00M4Z0X60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415268810&sr=8-1&keywords=uptown+girl+endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Night Visit by Priscilla Masters. Chilling medical thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Visit-Priscilla-Masters-ebook/dp/B00JKF1HVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415268956&sr=8-1&keywords=Night+Visit+endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Broadsides by Christopher Kenworthy. Enthralling adventure story. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broadsides-Christopher-Kenworthy-ebook/dp/B00FWX73V4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415269003&sr=8-1&keywords=Broadsides+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Audacity by Alan Evans. High-octane military thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audacity-Alan-Evans-ebook/dp/B00O4XS8US/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415269055&sr=8-1&keywords=Audacity+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Unforgiving by Christopher Kenworthy. Fast-paced Western thriller. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unforgiving-Christopher-Kenworthy-ebook/dp/B00FK3XC98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415269102&sr=8-1&keywords=Unforgiving+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

Killing Me Softly by Marjorie Eccles. Expertly-plotted mystery. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Me-Softly-Inspector-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00LP0EWS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415269170&sr=8-1&keywords=Killing+Me+Softly+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21

The City Affair by Helen Crossfield. Heart-warming romance. http://www.amazon.co.uk/City-Affair-Helen-Crossfield-ebook/dp/B00LP079CG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415269391&sr=8-1&keywords=The+City+Affair+Endeavour&tag=ukkuf-21


----------



## jdrew

One week only - 99 cents!
_*War Party*_
A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who will believe him? What can he do?



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Holiday time is approaching - and it makes a great gift (also available in paperback  )

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










Six Proud Walkers by Anthea Fraser. Riveting detective drama. Download here.
Paths of Death by Philip McCormac. Gripping Western tale. Download here. 
In the Dark of the Moon by Christopher Kenworthy. Enthralling adventure story. Download here. 
All Guns Blazing by Philip McCormac. Thrilling romantic Western. Download here. 
Killing Time by Jack Giles. Riveting Western drama. Download here. 
Fight or Die by Christopher Kenworthy. Classic Western conflict. Download here. 
Dead Man's Hand by Christopher Kenworthy. Revenge Western. Download here. 
Blackstone and the Burning Secret by Sally Spencer. Intriguing historical mystery. Download here. 
Honour Bound by Wendy Cartmell. Gripping crime thriller. Download here. 
The Natural Law by Steve Attridge. Striking detective mystery. Download here. 
Swords of Rome Omnibus by Richard Foreman. Epic historical drama. Download here. 
The Secret Houses by John Gardner. Explosive spy story. Download here. 
Three Little Maids by Patricia Scott. Chilling murder mystery. Download here. 
Dead on Course by JM Gregson. Magnificent crime drama. Download here. 
Ship of Force by Alan Evans. Thrilling naval adventure. Download here. 
Just the Way You Are by Holly Kinsella. Charming romance. Download here.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise&#8230;

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*








The Kaiser by Alan Palmer. Definitive biography. Download here. 
Body Politic by JM Gregson. A chilling mystery. Download here. 
Amber Nine by John Gardner. Comic spy story. Download here. 
Heir Apparent by Liz Evans. Gripping mystery. Download here. 
One is one and all alone by Anthea Fraser. Absorbing crime thriller Download here. 
Death before Time by Andrew Puckett. Medical mystery. Download here. 
Dark Quartet by Lynne Reid Banks. Haunting Bronte biopic. Download here. 
We Will Remember by Elizabeth Darrell. Historical drama. Download here.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* - $.99 for today - (after a promo on Kindle Books & Tips)

Thriller - Woman Sleuth - 359 pages



Hope all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## marksism

*Hello Parents, Grandparents, Teachers, Sitters and Storytellers everywhere,*

Good news! _The Greatest Blessings,_ the illustrated children's chapter book the prestigious Midwest Book Review calls "unforgettable" and the popular The Reading Frenzy Book Review says "should be next on your child's reading (or listening) list," is available for *just 99 cents* from 11/15/14 to 11/22/14 at www.amazon.com/Greatest-Blessings/dp/B00L5R1F2Y. Written for 5- to 10-year-olds as a bedtime, storytime or read-alone story, here is the storyline of this Amazon top 10 Arthurian-themed title that has kids everywhere asking ...

*Fame, Fortune or Power: Which would you choose if you could have only one?*

Lords and brothers Fame, Fortune and Power decide how well all people will fare in life in the namesake realms of human desire they control. When they deem a woeful babe abandoned in a barn unworthy of any of their favours, the child grows up the lackey of a cruel farmer and his tormenting spoiled children. When he is old enough Boy, for that is the name used for him, runs away with the only friends he has ever known----the equally abused and unnamed Sheep, Cow and Horse----to seek a better life.

Years later, a quarrel among Fame, Fortune and Power over whose blessing is the greatest sends them, and their court jester Nobody, on a quest to find an unsullied party to settle their dispute. Boy seems the perfect candidate, but his unusual views on what is valuable in life incite the lords and bring him to the brink of doom. Will he live? What happens to the lords? And is Boy right or does one of the lords' blessings outshine the others? The future of mankind depends on the answer.

*Unforgettable*
"Timeless wisdom, eye-for-an-eye justice, and vivid color illustrations distinguish this unforgettable, allegorical picture book."
-- Midwest Book Review

*5 out of 5 stars!*
"A morality tale in the timeless form of a classic fairy tale, children will delight in the story and learn all-important life lessons as they do. If you're a parent, this should be next on your child's reading list!"
-- The Reading Frenzy Book Review

*Disneyesque*
"A timeless and riveting children's chapter book with gorgeous color illustrations, _The Greatest Blessings_ could easily become Disney's next animated blockbuster. I give it a 0010."
-- Steven Jay Rubin, film producer and author of _James Bond Films_

Ranked in the top 10 of Kindle children's Arthurian-themed titles

www.thegreatestblessings.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.

(These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers)

I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










In Search of Genghis Khan by Tim Severin. Historical Adventure. Download here. 
A Brief History of the Future by Oona Strathern. An exploration into the art of prediction. Download here. 
Schirmer's Headhunters by Leo Kessler. Gripping wartime adventure. Download here. 
The Blood Secret by Revel Barker. Thrilling crime mystery. Download here.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*








An Unsuitable Death by JM Gregson. Gripping crime thriller. Download here. 
Grave Song by Graham Lancaster. Riveting thriller. Download here. 
Benedict Cumberbath: Behind the Scenes by Neil Simpson. Fascinating biography. Download here. 
Bone Fever by David Tomlinson. Urban crime drama. Download here. 
The Night She Died by Roger Ormerod. Police thriller. Download here. 
Sword of Arabia by Anthony Litton. Historical adventure. Download here. 
Death Knock by Frederic Lindsay. Complex crime. Download here. 
The Silver Touch by Rosalind Laker. Historical romance. Download here.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* - promoted on Kindle Books and Tips today.

Link to Kindle Books and Tips: http://fkbooksandtips.com/2014/11/13/free-discounted-kindle-book-offers-403/



It's reduced to $0.99


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)



When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue.

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










Another Way by Frankie McGowan. http://amzn.to/11ki1NX
Dead March for Penelope Blow by George Bellairs. Download here. http://amzn.to/1qP7pgK
The Vengeance Man by John MacRae. Gripping Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1ydofu3
Badlands by Christopher Kenworthy. Exciting Western. Download here. http://amzn.to/1ydoi9l
Citadel: The Battle of Kursk by Robin Cross. Fascinating History. Download here. http://amzn.to/11vJKfr
Monty's Greatest Victory by Charles Whiting. Download here. http://amzn.to/11dITze
White Knuckle by Colin Dunne. Download here. http://amzn.to/1xPFHGM
The Fabled Oak by Simon Clark. Download here. http://amzn.to/1ulY6sf

Laura Possessed by Anthea Fraser. Download here. http://amzn.to/1sZ3hM0
Killing Another by Andrew Leatham. Download here. http://amzn.to/11vK0vd
Cupboard Love by Laura Lockington. Download here. http://amzn.to/1H9ZtBc
Broken Force by John A Bray. Download here. http://amzn.to/1ydpdGL
A Taste of Love by Susan Willis. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zwozFd
Poison Seed by James Goss. Download here. http://amzn.to/1BJnSgD
Time to Kill by Roger Ormerod. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yMJjrn
Island in Waiting by Anthea Fraser. Download here. http://amzn.to/1xxAtkf


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Baking Love by Susan Willis. A cupcake romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1u5yDzT

Bring Forth Your Dead by JM Gregson. Spine-tingling crime. Download http://amzn.to/1yOZEeY

Far, Far the Mountain Peak by John Masters. Gripping adventure. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vluoar

A Death to Remember by Roger Ormerod. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1EVqOmx

The Secessionist by John H Frye. Historical novel. Download here. http://amzn.to/1u5zm42

Bringing out the Dead by John L Probert. Gripping crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yP03y1

A Home of our own by Gwen Kirkwood. Historical romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1t1nYqG

Second Shot by John MacRae. A dramatic thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1upVs4V


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Midnight and Holding is a collection of short fiction in the women's fiction genre. Angel Wishes is book 1 of a light romance series. Both sell for.99 each. You can find them under my signature here.

Joyce


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










Hitler's Children by Jillian Becker. The story of the Baader- Meinhof Terrorist Gang. Download here. http://amzn.to/11BDx1H 
The Ulysses Voyage by Tim Severin. Sailing Memoir. Download here: http://amzn.to/1wXaBZZ
Last Assault by Charles Whiting. Fascinating WWII History. Download here: http://amzn.to/1tdzRJh
Commander of the Seas by Christopher Kenworthy. Enthralling history. Download here: http://amzn.to/1HjTMRe


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Originally $9.99 as a PDF before being "out of print" for awhile, _Take Five! for Better Photos_ is back in it's second edition as a 99-cent Kindle book.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Dead Money by Rodney Hobson. Thrilling crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1HqAU2X

Shades of Death by Aline Templeton. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1xWN9Qj

Gone Feral by Gwen Moffat. Chilling crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1uDdnoT

A Shot at Nothing by Roger Ormerod. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/11Gxt89

The Triumph by Christopher Nicole. Download here. http://amzn.to/1AnQYQY

The Bake Off by Susan Willis. Download here. http://amzn.to/1F7rE1v

A Night to Forget by Frederick Lindsay. Download here. http://amzn.to/1uNeROT

The Fiddler and the Ferret by Douglas Boyd. Download here. http://amzn.to/1xWNP8m


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










Traitor's Exit by John Gardner. Exciting thriller. Download here: http://amzn.to/1y8Xfgd
Into Darkness by Anton Gill. Fascinating History. Download here: http://amzn.to/11UzDAd
A Killer for a Song by John Gardner. Tense thriller. Download here: http://amzn.to/1y8X30u
Unfaithful service by Timothy Harris. Nail- biting thriller. Download here: http://amzn.to/1rbCp0m


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










Heloise and Abelard. A Twelfth Century Love Story. Download here: http://amzn.to/11UCie8

First Strike by Charles Whiting. Nailbiting Military Thriller. Download here: http://amzn.to/1pnQrut


----------



## jdrew

A triplet of short stories about the supernatural. Perfect when you don't have too much time for reading.
Still 99 cents.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## frog

Living a life where soulmates are tied to each other by red threads, Cynthia Bell finds her soulmate in multi-billionare playboy, Phillip Raker. Raker doesn't want a soulmate, but Cynthia just might change his mind if she can manage to overcome the dark secrets holding him back.

Currently 0.99.

Amazon US - http://www.amazon.com/Our-Fate-Part-Elana-Apple-ebook/dp/B00Q3GX0ZC
Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00Q3GX0ZC


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*

War's Last Dance by Julia Underwood. Historical Romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yghB7p
Cigarettes and Alcohol by Phil Sloan. Funny Read. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vp6uZL
Agent Provocateur by Faith Bleasdale. Enjoyable ChickLit. Download here. http://amzn.to/15DAbwX
Swords of Rome: Alesia by Richard Foreman. Gripping Ancient Historical Fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1rs3kF7
Man of War by John Masters. Thrilling war novel. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zziYxp


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 3 - Ruby*​
Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. 
When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie,
suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that 
will change both of their lives forever.​
​
*Book 1 is still free on Amazon.* Books 2,3,4 and Yacht party are on Kindle Unlimited.

These books are sensual romance for readers over 18.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia​


----------



## CassieL

Two of my books are currently on a 99 cent Countdown deal:

*Don't Be A D**chebag: Online Dating Advice I Wish Men Would Take A tough love guide to online dating for men that keep screwing it up and don't know why.*


*Online Dating is HELL This one is for the ladies and includes a series of rants about some of the crazy sh*t men can pull.*
​


----------



## cipriansb

Hello everyone,

I just want to share the books I recently published for Ashish Dalela. These are books about Indian philosophy and how it can help modern science solve some of its problems. They are controversial to say the least...

For the time being the books are in a *limited launch promotion @ 99 cent*s.



*Why is Mathematics Incomplete?*
Godel's Mistake is about the role of meaning plays in mathematics and how the current problems in this field (like incompleteness) can be solved by introducing new categories into mathematics. If you've ever wondered what numbers are and whether zero is a number or not, this is a book for you.



*What If Atoms Are Ideas instead Of Objects?*
Quantum Meaning is a novel interpretation of quantum theory, in which atoms are treated not as independent objects but as symbols which receive meaning in a context. The central analogy is that the state of current physics is equivalent with someone trying to understand a book by measuring only the frequency of letters, the color of the ink and the weight of the volume, without considering the meaning of the words themselves. But what if the universe is just like such a book whose meanings we are yet to discover? Quantum Meaning is also great if you want to educate yourself about all the prominent interpretations of quantum theory and their respective problems.



*Why The Observer Needs A Central Role in Science*
Sankhya and Science is an introduction into what ideas from Indian/Vedic philosophy can do for science. Today, science has expelled the observer from its theories and all aspects of the mind are being reduced to brain interactions. But can we explain all aspects of reality that way? The book is great for science-and-mysticism readers.



*What If Religion Can Help Science?*
The clash of ideologies between science and religion - this book argues - is based on an incorrect understanding of matter, disconnected from consciousness, and an incorrect notion of God, disconnected from matter, space and time. The ideas of soul, morality, God and afterlife can also be scientific, but in a new science that studies meanings instead of objects. The books is great as an introduction to how Indian philosophy sees reality and it is very educative for those who have an interest in yoga and Hinduism, as well as for those who like science vs religion debates.



*A Journey From Consciousness To Matter*
In Vedic philosophy, creation is modeled as the creative activity of consciousness. Just as an artist creates a painting by first thinking about it and then embedding his ideas into matter, so the creator of the universe creates the world of objects by expressing meanings in His consciousness into undifferentiated matter. The book, written in a layman's style is an in-depth study of the Vedic story of creation, with philosophical references to Western thinkers such as Plato, Aristotle, Hegel, Kant, Jung, Freud and others. For people who want to get into the heart of yoga philosophy and Hinduism this book is great.


----------



## jdrew

_*Now just 99 Cents*_
_*Girls Gone Great*_ - a great gift for daughters & granddaughters
_*Girls Gone Great*_ is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.



And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*

Black Venom by Dawson Howard. Download here: http://amzn.to/1rSqRPT

Holy Murder by Rodney Hobson. Download here: http://amzn.to/1zLuAgX

Scream for Sarah by Veronica Heley. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vFeSVf

Dr Watson's Bout by Patrick Mercer. Download here. http://amzn.to/1B91M5Y

What the Heart Keeps by Rosalind Laker. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vboxxQ

The Garden by Gillian Linscott. Download here. http://amzn.to/1CBlvgc


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Limited Time Only 99p/c Kindle Countdown Deals from Endeavour Press*










The Spanish Farm by RH Mottram. Gripping History. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zdg0P7

Goodnight and Goodbye by Timothy Harris. Nailbiting Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vbqz16

Man Bites Talking Dog by Colin Dunne. Fascinating Memoir. Download here. http://amzn.to/1tz7NkB

Smart Luck by Andrew Davidson. Interesting Non- Fic. Download here. http://amzn.to/15NzDEO

Relative Strangers by Chrissie Loveday. Touching Romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1pMG17T

Parting Shot by Roger Ormerod. Classic Crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zLy2Il


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Alan Turing: Unlocking the Enigma by David Boyle. The story of the figure at the centre of The Imitation Game, now in cinemas. Download here. http://amzn.to/1FL1zWo

A Murderour Affair by Jonathan Digby. An Elizabethan Murder Mystery. Download here: http://amzn.to/12kJSOl


----------



## RG Long

Epic fantasy novel.

One buck!

Sale ends December 12th. Buy here.

​
Fans of epic Tracy Hickman, Brandon Sanderson, and Daniel Arenson will appreciate a new epic series by Ronald Long.

A self-proclaimed savior. A bumbling goblin henchman. A general late to meet his troops. A man with no memory awash on the shore. Each will play a role in brutal war that will cover the land of Ruyn.

*Reviews:*
...the world building and the different points of view were well done. I'd pick up the second book for sure. - Mark D.

One of my favorite aspects of the story is the character development! - Deanna C.

I couldn't put it down! - Richard D.


----------



## jdrew

*Now 99 cents New Release - Scifi action-suspense novel *​Reggie Foxworth, brilliant bio-chemist, has spent the last fifteen years working on a top secret project to enhance paranormal brain function. With success in sight, the project is being cancelled. Knowing his career and future are about to be terminated and with nothing to lose, Reggie takes the mind expanding drug himself before they can destroy it.
Initially, the physical consequences are not evident but as time passes Reggie finds out just how powerful the mind can be. More like magic than science, Reggie discovers that he can do impossible things. These strange powers don't go unnoticed and soon every government on Earth is out to steal the secret and eliminate Reggie as a threat, including his own. They send assassins, turn his friends against him, alienate his girlfriend, try anything to stop Reggie. How can he escape, end the attacks and find a way to win back the love of his life? 
​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## Accord64

**** $0.99 Through Wednesday (Dec 3) *** *
(FREE through Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime.)


A post-pandemic thriller.

Joseph Paladin is a national hero everyone thought they knew - a former major in the United States Army, retired colonel in the Maine Republic Militia, and considered one of the key founders of the New American Confederation. His legendary odyssey to reunify a fractured nation in the aftermath of the great flu pandemic is a household story. In his long awaited memoir, Paladin shares untold stories of his past, including a shocking secret that he's harbored for decades. Is he really someone who should be held in such high esteem?

_"An interesting mix of characters, a plot that is tightly woven and a superb read for me. Lots of intrigue and action on multiple fronts create a novel that is most interesting."_ - Amazon Review (11/5/14)

_"The book is more than a post apocalyptic tale. It is a story of how humans change under adversity. Though it's a quick read, it left an impression on me. I recommend Paladin's Odyssey. It'll make you think."_ - Goodreads Review (11/29/14)


----------



## Endeavour_Press

From the Ashes of War by Christopher Catherwood. Fascinating history of the Middle East. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yoKe3F

His Last Confession by Mel Hodgkinson. Thrilling Historical Crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/12oILgL

Liza by Irene Carr. Touching Historical Drama. Download here. http://amzn.to/1CHOpLJ

The Wolf's Lair by Roger Moorhouse. Fascinating look inside Hitler's Germany. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zTL8mI


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Eleven that went up to Heaven by Anthea Fraser. Bestselling classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1FRrrA2

No Easy Mission by Jack Hayes. WWII thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zncX7c

Founder Member by John Gardner. Nailbiting thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yoN7kP

My Life: A Rom Com Omnibus by Holly Kinsella. Hilarious chick- lit. Download here. http://amzn.to/1pWTV7I

Jane Austen and Food by Maggie Lane. Fascinating historical and literary commentary. Download here. http://amzn.to/1Bg8SG0

A Canterbury Crime by Brian Kavanaugh. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vPvHeU


----------



## nitareeny

*THE SYRIAN VIRGIN BY ZACK LOVE*

*On sale through December 5th
*
Amazon(.com): http://tinyurl.com/TheSyrianVirgin
Amazon (UK): http://tinyurl.com/TheSyrianVirgin-UK

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize her Christian community and destroy everything in her life. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael, the Syrian-Christian American who leads the political effort to protect his community, and Julien, her college professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund. Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan. Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

LIFE shattered her. LOVE empowered her


----------



## Endeavour_Press

A Stranger's Kiss by Rosemary Smith. Historical Romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1qj61Ie
Kiss me when I'm Dead by Dominic Piper. Chilling thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1CYGda5
The Wicca Woman by David Pinner. Haunting thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1ytbLC5
The Eve of Murder by James Whitworth. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1vEtmoK
All Our Yesterdays by HM Tomlinson. A novel of the great war. Download here. http://amzn.to/1woiMnz
Gallipoli 1915 by Tim Travers. Fascinating history. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yZzRlO


----------



## Endeavour_Press

First Blood by Charles Whiting. Military Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1z5zJkA 
Blood and Sand by Rosemary Sutcliffe. Thrilling historical fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1shSgoZ
Gypsy Heart by Rosemary Smith. Touching romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1qtU9mV
Fortunes of the Heart by Jenny Telfer Chaplin. Download here. http://amzn.to/165pVgY
Promises of Spring by Jenny Lane. Charming fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1ujE5Q8
The Pride of all Europe. Riveting sporting action. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yybBJJ


----------



## Endeavour_Press

My Mother's Wedding by Frankie McGowan. Hilarious family drama. Download here. http://amzn.to/1wCBYfA
Tell Him About It by Holly Kinsella. Fun romantic comedy. Download here. http://amzn.to/1wdzvIF
Arthur Brittanicus by Paul Bannister. Dramatic Historical Fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1Ai2hap
Fighters Up by Richard Townsend Bickers. Action packed historical thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1BRzQkA
Night and Silence by Aline Templeton. Chilling classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/13ukRln


----------



## RipleyKing

If it isn't free, it's 99 cents! If you have a 99 cent book for readers in January, post it here!

As in: All of Ripley King's books are either 99 cents, or free, for the entire month of January!

Please join me on this thread and post your discounted books! One day, one week, or the entire month, letting readers know there are amazing books available on the cheap for the rest of December, and all of January. 

_merged with ongoing 'book for a buck' thread -- Ann_


----------



## soyeljefe

My novel Spare No Quarter is only 99 cents. It's an adventure book about a pirate crew searching for a treasure being transported across the Atlantic from the New World while being tracked by the Royal Navy. The link is in my signature.


----------



## benbetter

With the holiday season upon us, many will be going on a cruise holiday and there will be certainly a lot of first time cruisers as well.

This Kindle eBook that I wrote will definitely be very useful !

-------------------------------

**** 2015 New Year Special ! Price has been reduced to 99 US cents (normally US$2.99) for a strictly LIMITED time period till 10th Jan. Grab your copy now ! ****

*Secret Cruise Tips For The First Time Cruiser: Your Key To An Enjoyable And Stress Free Cruise Holiday*

_3rd Jan 2015 - Current ranked #5 on the Amazon US Kindle charts for Cruise Travel books !_

Have you just booked your first cruise holiday or planning to have one soon? Are you feeling just a tad uncertain about what lies ahead and also how to make sure that your cruise vacation is smooth sailing (pardon the pun!) ?

If this is the case, then this collection of tips from my own personal cruise experiences will certainly help!

I have written this book specifically to help first time cruisers like you have an enjoyable and stress free cruise holiday. 
Don't be fooled by the apparent shortness of this book. I have stripped away all the fluff and I have no doubt you will find this book of immense value! 
I have organised the tips in logical sections that cover all areas of your cruise holiday: Pre-holiday planning and packing, Pre-departure and embarkation day, On the ship, Ports of call and shore excursions and Disembarkation.

You can get the book here ... http://amzn.to/1C2Y0M1


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* -_ the perfect sleuth is every man's perfect dream_

On sale for $0.99 for Jan 2nd.



Take a luxury cruise the the Bahamas with a beautiful sleuth, and...and...Mafia gangsters.​


----------



## Cody Young

Ben - a sexy contemporary romance


He's a young doctor with a kind heart&#8230;
In a busy London medical clinic, Ben Stein meets a pretty girl in a whole lot of trouble.
She's faking an asthma attack and begging for help, and he's determined to find out why.
There are strict codes of conduct that forbid any kind of relationship between a doctor and
his patient - but Ben has missed out on love before, and he's ready to believe the reward is
worth taking the risk.

She needs his love and protection&#8230;
Layla is a shy, pretty, eighteen-year-old, who is owned - body and soul - by a London
crime ring. She barely has the courage to utter two words when she first meets Ben; but
those words draw him to her like a moth to a flame. She's from a dangerous part of town
where life is a roller-coaster of highs and lows and everything has its price. She's aching
for love and longs to get close, but she's never let anyone get THIS close to her before.


----------



## godchild

The Kinship of Jesus by Thomas and Christine Schrader is only ninety-nine cents.

This book traces the genealogy of Jesus through the blood line of Mary. It lists the relatives of Jesus in chronological order from Adam to Jesus. Also the meaning of each name is included.

Next is a list of the relatives of Jesus in alphabetical order for convenience in looking up a name and the relationship of that person to Jesus. Some names have been added because of their unique relationship to the Lord, although they might not be named in the genealogy list. However, the relationship of other relatives, such as Moses, is interesting for study. There is also a short biography of each person.

The book concludes with the twelve tribes or sons of Jacob. The second list shows what tribes inherited the land promised to Abraham's seed.

http://www.amazon.com/Kinship-Jesus-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00L1GSRAC/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1420298723&sr=1-1


----------



## godchild

Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader sells for ninety-nine cents.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

[/url


----------



## Harriet Schultz

87 four and five star reviews 
LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS, contemporary romantic suspense 
Reg. $2.99, now $0.99!!!​
"I was fascinated by the plot" USA TODAY

"What do you get when you write a hot romance with a tall, dark and sexy hero, a smart, proactive heroine and then throw in political intrigue, murder, a lesson in history and sex...you get Legacy of the Highlands." blogger

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Endeavour_Press

The Asset by Juval Aviv. Thrilling action adventure. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yEGOvh
Kyd for Hire by Timothy Harris. Gripping thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1BPkUTQ
Blood Red Sea by Jack Hayes. Historical adventure. Download here. http://amzn.to/1tQuOWp
The Tortured Detective by Pirate Irwin. Crime Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1DpiFue
Traitor's Exit by John Gardner. Good Old Fashioned Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/14ty8dM
Seek out and Destroy by Alan Gardner. Military Fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1tN6wa0


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Swords at Sunrise by Alan Evans. Gripping Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1AvL0OB
Alexander the Great by Nigel Cawthorne. Fascinating Historical Biography. Download here. http://amzn.to/1xV4ADB
Making a Killing by JM Gregson. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1AJTBfs
Smart Luck by Andrew Davidson. Interesting Advice Book. Download here. http://amzn.to/1s8uNvL
A Fragile Peace by Paul Bannister. Action-packing historical fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1w2LZOE
The Love Resort by Faith Bleasdale. Hilarious RomCom. Download here. http://amzn.to/1IuM8RJ


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Killing me Softly by Marjorie Eccles. Classic crime drama. Download here. http://amzn.to/1IvnQsN

Arthur Imperator by Paul Bannister. Historical fiction with a military flair. Download here. http://amzn.to/1u3D5Gr

Last Act of All by Aline Templeton. Gripping crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1AP3x5U

Malice Aforethought by JM Gregson. Classic crime with a twist. Download here. http://amzn.to/1CjdqZm

Sword of Fortune by Christopher Nicole. Fascinating Historical Fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1sxep89

Blackstone and the Heart of Darkness by Sally Spencer. Historical crime fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zaDLLx

40 Days 40 Nights by Wendy Cartmell. Classic crime about a military policeman. Download here. http://amzn.to/14USw8E

Amber Nine by John Gardner. Nailbiting spy thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zaDYyq


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Home Through the Dark by Anthea Fraser. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/150k5N5

Death on the Eleventh Hole by JM Gregson. Gripping Chiller Thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1FUBM1C

The Seven Razors of Ockam by Roger Ormerod. Thrilling crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1DXSE2R

My Enemy Came Nigh by Richard Townsend Bickers. Military thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1yf5Aki

Towards the Setting Sun by David Boyle. Fascinating History. Download here. http://amzn.to/14yIdWC

Sue for Mercy by Veronica Heley. Classic, chilling crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1CjgB3l

One Way to Venice by Jane Aiken Hodge. Contemporary romance. Download here. http://amzn.to/1u5K8sz

Face Value by Roger Ormerod. Chilling crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1DFfY8d


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Commander of the Seas by Christopher Kenworthy. Exciting naval fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1wbUff8
Midnight Raid by Richard Townsend Bickers. Tense military thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1wbUgQv
Nelson: The Poisoned River by Jan Needle. Gripping naval fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1wbUhnx
Dying to Know by Alison Joseph. Top quality crime fiction. Download here. http://amzn.to/1sxgWPN
Heat Wave by Timothy Harris. Classic thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1DFgvH0
A Death of Distinction by Marjorie Eccles. Chilling crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1u3EUmX
Bring Forth Your Dead by JM Gregson. Classic crime. Download here. http://amzn.to/1C5QIDC
Parting Shot by Roger Ormerod. Tense crime thriller. Download here. http://amzn.to/1zaIL2P


----------



## kurtschuett

Red Phase Rising

.99 Cents and Kindle Unlimited (for a short time only)
Book Description
Publication Date: January 18, 2015
Winner! The 2014 Rogue Writing Contest For Horror Suspense Thriller.

Pop. Sip. Swallow.

Chicago, near future. Alan, long-term victim of the Great Recession. Worthless college degree, and a succession of dead-end, part-time jobs. Living at home, driving an old beater. No girlfriend either. He's got nothing. Well, he does have a gun. Things get nasty when somebody at a bar slips a drug into his drink.

Snap. Kill. Forget.

The drug, Red Phase, turns people into violent deranged psychopathic murderers, and then makes them forget. Next morning, seeing the bar's massacre in the news, Alan didn't remember doing it but he did remembered going there. And the clip in his gun is short ten rounds.

And after he'd turned himself in, he didn't have a clue why a cadre of strangers in combat armor would break him out of jail.

Chicago is preparing to host the G-20-world leaders supposedly making plans to bring prosperity to all. The usual radicals plan to take to the streets. But some have given up on protest. They've formed an anarcho-terrorist cell hell-bent on destroying society by turning people into unwitting murderers. The tiny weapons of mass destruction they're cooking up in an abandoned candy factory? Little cinnamon colored pills. Their designated point man? Alan.

Pop. Sip. Swallow. Snap.

Alan didn't volunteer for this. But they busted him out of jail. Now they want to use him. And he could trade his pathetic life for revolutionary glory&#8230;as easily handing out candy to strangers. Who will sip, swallow&#8230;snap&#8230;and forget?

It's Alan's choice now. Does he trade his pathetic life for revolutionary glory? Is his freedom worth murder and anarchy? It all collides with explosive force in Red Phase Rising, a terrorist fiction thriller as paralyzing as today's headlines&#8230;and as terrifying as tomorrow's.

About Kurt Schuett, author of the terrorism thriller Red Phase Rising

Schuett knew early on that he wanted to write in the horror terror genre. He completed his undergraduate in English at Culver-Stockton College (where he polished his bona fides in conspiracy action suspense novels) before tackling a Masters of Education at Graceland University. Currently, he is a high school English teacher working in Chicago, where the conspiracy thriller Red Phase Rising takes place.


----------



## Harmonious

The Modigliani Girl a satire on the writing and publishing world by Jacqui Lofthouse, published today, with a 99 cent opening offer.

LONDON JAN 20 2015: A deceptively light satire on the modern writing and publishing world, THE MODIGLIANI GIRL, a new novel by Jacqui Lofthouse will be published on Thur, 22 Jan 2015.

Jacqui Lofthouse studied for her MA in Creative Writing at the University of East Anglia under 
Malcolm Bradbury and Rose Tremain. Widely reviewed by the national press, her novels have
also been praised by Louis de Bernières, Jonathan Coe, John Mortimer and Tracy Chevalier,
amongst others. Previously published by Penguin and Bloomsbury, Jacqui has sold over 100,000
copies in the UK, the USA and Europe.

Publication Date: 22 Jan 2015 Ebook and Paperback Genre: Literary Fiction
ISBN: 9780993092213 Available from Amazon and to order from bookshops worldwide.

THE MODIGLIANI GIRL

Anna Bright never wanted to write a novel. At least, that's what she tells herself. But a chance
encounter with a famous novelist and a surprise gift of an art book cut a ***** in Anna's resolve.
The short, tragic life of Modigliani's mistress, Jeanne Hébuterne, becomes an obsession and before
she knows it, she has enrolled on a creative writing course, is writing about a fictional Jeanne and
mixing with the literati.

As her novel grows and takes on a life of its own, Anna feels her own life becoming increasingly
irrelevant. She is absorbed by the story of Jeanne, who committed suicide aged 19 following the
artist's death, jumping from a high window in Paris, pregnant with his child.

When Anna is invited to take part in a televised literary competition, hosted by an unscrupulous 
writing guru, she agrees, but later regrets her choice. Under the gaze of the camera, she has become
part of a TV circus; unlike the Bohemian Jeanne, she has sold out. Will she manage to save her
sanity and her relationship, before she becomes a by-product of the literary world?

"Every word is magical, almost luminous" Daily Mail reviews Bluethroat Morning (Bloomsbury)

"A remarkable, often beautiful and startling piece of writing. A considerable achievement." 
John Mortimer reviews The Temple Of Hymen (Penguin)


----------



## sethj

Memoirs of a Crimefighter is 99 cents for the next 21 hours! That's 81% off of its normal price of 4.99. You just can't argue with that math!



Here's what it's about:


> The Spectacle has everything a young superhero could ever want.
> 
> He's got a successful crimefighting career, he's on a popular superhero team, and he parties as much as superhumanly possible. But when his father dies of a drug overdose, The Spectacle discovers that his dad was a superhero too.
> 
> He finds a cardboard box filled with everything that his dad saved from his superhero career, everything that he kept from a lifetime of costumed crimefighting. The box is his last chance to learn about his dad's life as a superhero, and get some closure&#8230;until it's stolen.


Also, check out memoirsofacrimefighter.com for illustrations of characters from the book by comic book artists, and essays about my creative process and my thoughts on superheroes. I just posted a new pin up of the main character today to celebrate the beginning of the 99 cent sale. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - doing a promo - so it's $0.99*



Medical mistake or Murder? Will she find out in time, or will he get her too?

Romantic Suspense - 325 pages​


----------



## Steve Vernon

ROADSIDE GHOSTS - eight eerie ghost stories.


Ghost stories.

Everyone knows one.

Everyone can tell you one.

Ghost stories haunt and linger and tantalize. Come on along with Steve Vernon - ghost story collector, writer, and teller - as he brings you eight of the creepiest yarns imaginable, stories that will creep up on you and teach you the fine old art of the booga-booga. Eight stories - including Steve's haunting salute to the road gang, "The Forever Long Road of Olan Walker".

Walk down this road, if you'd like to. Or better yet - run!

WHAT PEOPLE ARE SAYING ABOUT STEVE VERNON

"If Harlan Ellison, Richard Matheson and Robert Bloch had a three-way sex romp in a hot tub, and then a team of scientists came in and filtered out the water and mixed the leftover DNA into a test tube, the resulting genetic experiment would most likely grow up into Steve Vernon." - Bookgasm

"Steve Vernon is something of an anomaly in the world of horror literature. He's one of the freshest new voices in the genre although his career has spanned twenty years. Writing with a rare swagger and confidence, Steve Vernon can lead his readers through an entire gamut of emotions from outright fear and repulsion to pity and laughter." - Cemetery Dance

"Armed with a bizarre sense of humor, a huge amount of originality, a flair for taking risks and a strong grasp of characterization - Steve's got the chops for sure." - Dark Discoveries

"Steve Vernon was born to write. He's the real deal and we're lucky to have him." - Richard Chizmar

You can also buy this in the UK!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Regularly $3.99, the Kindle edition of _Two Boys, Two Planets_ is 99 cents through Friday.



In this tale of space adventure for beginning readers, a boy on Earth with his eyes to the sky finds out he's not the only one in the solar system with the desire to visit other planets. This is a book for beginning readers, with vocabulary and sentence structure to match. Resources in the back of the book help teachers and parents find more factual information about Mars for young readers who show an interest in learning more.

Kindle Countdown also valid this week in the UK. Also available free through Kindle Unlimited and the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.


----------



## rb101182

Love Bites is currently on sale for .99 for HarperCollins Valentine's Day sale!

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Bites-HarperImpulse-New-Adult-ebook/dp/B00PFBQQU2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8










Genre: Chick lit, Contemporary Romance, New Adult

Summary: What do you do when you fall in love with your best friend's boyfriend?

That is the question that twenty-six year-old Justine Sterling has been asking herself ever since the day she met David Whitman, her best friend Renee's boyfriend. Justine is determined to ignore her growing feelings for the irresistibly charming David, until one night, when she finds herself in the bed of the one person she should stay away from.

When Justine and David's affair ends in heartbreak, Justine is forced to repair the damaged friendship with her best friend. In doing so, she learns that right and wrong decisions aren't always black and white, and sometimes you have to follow your heart to see where it leads.


----------



## theaatkinson

Kat's Cradle, a followup novella to the Theda Waves series will be .99c Feb 5-6

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T0W4L0Y


----------



## SDZ Whitaker

Hi everyone my name is Simon and I have just published my first novel under the name SDZ Whitaker. It is a Science Fiction book and the first in a series of 5 that will be released. Here is the blurb:

200 years after aliens first made contact with the human race at Roswell, Benjamin Billington stares blankly at the giant lizard on the flickering screen. He was the official liaison between humanity and the Azranaal. Not that anyone knew it though sadly. He was part of the Company, the shadowy remnants of the CIA that had maintained this secret relationship for the last two centuries. His role consisted mostly of listening to this blow hard alien talk about his superior genetic structure and fantasising about his boss Elizabeth. Unbeknownst to him that was all going to change soon thanks to one man.

Dr. Edgar Drake was recognised as the foremost scientist in the world and had just made the breakthrough that humanity had been waiting for. An engine capable of light speed. Sadly for him though he worked with the smallest and least well funded faction on the planet. Together with the Prime Minister he was going to have to beg, steal and borrow the equipment needed to piece together a ship that would finally take them to the edge of their solar system and beyond. Sitting waiting were the Azranaal who had been growing impatient after two centuries to enact the final stage of their plans for humans.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/2147-SDZ-Whitaker-ebook/dp/B00SVEYLYI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423065734&sr=1-1&keywords=2147


----------



## jdrew

_*Ten More*_
Still 99 Cents.
Short Stories of the Supernatural - spirits, demons and evil creatures.

​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## Jarrett Rush

*CHASING FILTHY LUCRE*, the first novella in my New Eden series, is now 99 cents.

It's been called a cyberpunk Fight Club, and a mixture of Phillip K. Dick with Richard Stark. It's available here: http://bit.ly/CFLBookOne

_New Eden was big, beautiful, and bustling. That's all a memory now after a failed political power grab has left New Eden with no government but plenty of crumbling buildings, out-of-work drifters, and strung out data addicts.

A former cop and former soldier, Weber Rexall has spent his life taking orders. But after the government collapses, it's every man for himself, and Rexall is on his own.

He realizes quickly that in New Eden cash is now king. That's why, whether it's throwing fights in a basement fight club or doing security work for a friend, he'll take whatever job he can. When one of those security jobs goes violently wrong, and a rising corporate power threatens his status quo, Rexall finds a cause to believe in. It won't pay him anything, but it might change his life. _

The second book in the series, Finding Faded Light, is also available: http://bit.ly/FFLBookTwo


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LEGACY OF LOVE is on sale! $0.99 (reg. $2.99)*

"I loved this story! If you're looking for a solid combination of suspense combined with steamy, curl your toes romance set in the exotic locale of Buenos Aires, then Legacy of Love is a don't miss read!" *Scribbler's Ink review*

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## HollyMichael

[size=24pt]*CROOKED LINES is on Sale!.99 Cents (reg.$5.99)* #1 in Inspirational Fiction Category on Amazon Kindle and Pulpwood Queen Book Club's Bonus Book of the Month[/size]
http://www.amazon.com/Crooked-Lines-Holly-Michael-ebook/dp/B00LZXDTLS/
***** KINDLE STORE BESTSELLER*****2012 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award Quarterfinalist, Crooked Lines, by Holly Michael, is a beautifully crafted debut novel that threads the lives of two determined souls from different continents and cultures. Will their deepest life struggles lead them to each other?

"Tragedy, spirituality and survival of the human heart...lie at the center of this fascinating and ultimately uplifting novel." 
"It is so well written that you feel the emotions and experiences of the two main characters in two different countries with 2 different paths."

Back cover blurb: On the shores of Lake Michigan, Rebecca Meyer seeks escape. Guilt-ridden over her little sister's death, she sets her heart on India, a symbol of peace.

Across the ocean in South India, Sagai Raj leaves his tranquil hill station home and impoverished family to answer a higher calling. Pushing through diverse cultural and religious milieus, he labors toward his goals, while wrong turns and bad choices block Rebecca from hers.

Traveling similar paths and bridged across oceans through a priest, the two desire peace and their divine destiny. But vows and blind obedience at all costs must be weighed...and buried memories, unearthed.

Holly Michael
Crooked Lines on Kboards Book Profile
www.hollymichael.com


----------



## bberntson

Castle Juliet is .99 cents for six more days, roughly:

Welcome to Storyville, where time stops completely, where you never grow old, and where magic lasts forever....

Alice and Jacky-boy are the best of friends. For a year they embark on fantastic adventures, most born from Jack's relentless imagination. There are imaginative adventures aplenty, but this just the beginning.

As each season draws to a close, another one opens, revealing its own timeless magic and mystery - things Jack and Alice could have never imagined on their own, but are, essentially, the most important things in life.


----------



## FireFlowerPower

Well if in America or so it's priced at $0.99 XD (Canadians are different and such)

Debut e-book I made: How to Become Rich by Saving Money and Living Modestly

http://www.amazon.com/How-Save-Money-Live-Modestly-ebook/dp/B00TBOLV9A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423548171&sr=8-1&keywords=Save+Money+and+Live+Modestly


----------



## bbhamel

*~~UNDERSOLD has officially launched! .99cents for a limited time!~~*

*New Adult Contemporary Romance*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00THZ0CPW










Amy Woodall has it bad. Her father is dying of cancer, her job barely pays the bills, and she can't get through the day without thinking about her crushing student loans. As an escape, each night she throws herself into developing a smartphone app in the hopes of kick starting her stalled-out life.

Things change when she begins an innocent text flirtation with a man she meets online. Shane Green is beautiful, passionate, and rich in a way Amy can barely comprehend. He's also obsessed with his privacy, and he'll do anything to protect the people he loves from the spotlight. When Shane's company buys Amy's fledgling business, she finds herself torn between family, career, and love, with no easy way out.

There are new rules now, rules that dominate Amy's thoughts. She must learn to listen or else risk losing everything.
This title contains mature content (explicit sexual situations and mature language), and is recommended for audiences 18+. Undersold is a standalone, full-length novel.

www.bbhamel.com


----------



## Rachael Slate

My debut fantasy romance released this week! Check it out for just 99 cents! Trancing the Tiger is the first book in my steamy Chinese Zodiac Romance Series. Amazon star rating of 4.9! Get this one while it's hot!

http://www.amazon.com/Trancing-Tiger-Chinese-Zodiac-Romance-ebook/dp/B00S47074A/

Book Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vjU3LanfP0

www.rachaelslate.com


----------



## LawrenceA

Greetings!

My SF novel HYPER is currently on sale for .99. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RY8YHC8

It's been over thirty years since The Outbreak, when an Ebola vaccine contaminated by a mysterious viral mutation caused more than 99% of the world male population to contract Male Estrus Syndrome - MES - a condition which renders men impotent except for a few days during the year.

Fifteen year old Aiden Stevens is one of a tiny handful of males who is not only unaffected by the virus, but possesses a heightened sex drive - along with a constant output of pheromones which incite lust in nearly all the women around him. As a young student accustomed to being ignored by the "beautiful people" in high school, Aiden is ill-prepared for his swift rise to stardom and the lascivious interest of girls and women everywhere.

When he accepts a lucrative offer to be studied by his mother's employer, the biotech giant, CellEvolve, Inc., Aiden battles jealous female scientists, power-hungry executives, government agencies, and his own conscience as experiments on his body lead to a breakthrough in the treatment of MES that promises to change the world.


----------



## theaatkinson

For anyone who has read the Theta Waves series, I have a separate novella that picks up from Kat's perspective.

Not a speck of romance, but it might intrigue anyone who wants to know what happened to the Red General.

t


----------



## thewitt

The Watcher's Keep: An Epic Fantasy, is available for $0.99 until March 15th 2015. The retail price on this book will be back to $7.99 after that, where it will stay once Prophecy's Queen is released in April.

Grab your copy today at your favorite bookseller, including:

Amazon 



 Smashwords


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LUST AND HONOR ----- FREE​
Top 100 short fiction with two new 4 and 5 star reviews

The best man is in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry. Meet Diego Navarro, Will Cameron and Alexandra MacBain

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## fatallahassee

Champagne Jackson Kicks Zombie A**
Only *99c* until Monday 09 March (12 am EST)








Available to buy now from Amazon at http://bit.ly/champagnejackson

The city is overrun with zombies and controlled by warring gangs. Champagne Jackson wants out but she's going to have to fight like hell to escape. Aided by a stalwart marine and two orphaned children, she takes on both the living and the walking dead. Horror, action and adventure combine with comedy to give a unique view of the apocalypse.

What readers have to say:

_Shockingly well written and highly entertaining._ (Cat Jones)
_Rollicking good fun._ (Sam G)
_This is a honest-to-god must read for those who love their zombie books, or post-apocalyptic books, or those who just bloody love books. _(Mr Matthew R Bell)


----------



## Gustavo Guzman

Check out this action packed young adult novel for $0.99 through Sunday, March 8th, 2015!



Four towns in four years, and James Canter has been an outsider in every one of them. He dreams of graduating high school, and going to college somewhere that he can make friends and fit in. What James doesn't know is that his fate will take him in a path he never imagined, because he is a Defender. Born from one of six gifted family lineages, James must find a way to accept his destiny, since the Defenders Alliance is tasked with ridding the world of its greatest threats. With a dangerous terrorist group rising to power once again, time is of the essence. James, and the other Defenders, must accept their calls to action, and rise as warriors before the Red Spiders strike.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - $0.99 today *



_______________________________

Exotic luxury cruises to the Bahamas are supposed to be fun and relaxing. This trip is just a routine investigative job for a woman who works in disguise and undercover, using her beauty to entice men to reveal their secrets. The exciting and sometime harrowing is expected, but this job will be like no other.

Her boss is aboard--as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

_______________________________

Thanks for checking out the novel,
Pam​


----------



## jdrew

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​In the future, with the oceans dying, Olga is engineered from birth to live at sea and work for a giant seafood company. She is lonely and jealous of her married shipmates, thinking that she'll never meet a man in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fate has other plans and will drop an industrious, independent fisherman in her lap. That would be great except there are people looking to kill them both. How will they survive long enough to know if they are the perfect match?
Toivo is struggling trying to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left in the ocean and even though he has the help of two dolphins, things are not going so well. If he only knew the danger he was sailing into and what the fates had in store.
Action, adventure and romance wrapped up in a near-future science fiction account that might be possible and suggests one way that seafood can remain plentiful in the face of rising over-fishing.

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## Steve Vernon

Three novellas for 99 cents.

That's 33 cents a novella.

SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - the best vampire/hockey novella you will EVER read.

HAMMURABI ROAD - A splendid example of ******* revenge noir.

NOT JUST ANY OLD GHOST STORY - will take you right into the heart of storytelling.

Pick up a copy today!



And here is the UK listing.


Do me a favor and buy a copy today!


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - $0.99 today for a promotion*




Review from Amazon UK

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight.reflections
By joanie - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What is this?)

Fantastic book not what I expected but a million times better lovely story the kind you don't want to finish .
I enjoyed it so much I will probably read it again in the future.

Thanks for checking it out
Pam​


----------



## jdrew

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.

​And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* - $0.99 today - promo at Free Kindle Books & Tricks



Thriller - 324 pages

Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?


----------



## nitareeny

*[size=12pt]The Syrian Virgin by Zack Love -- An epic Saga/Romance - 99 cents (until March 24) *[/size]

The Syrian Virgin is a gripping story about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York, and has been compared to "The Kite Runner" and "The Diary of Anne Frank"...

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize a Syrian-Christian community and destroy everything that a young woman holds dear. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael Kassab, the Syrian-American leader working to found the first Mideast Christian state, and Julien Morales, her Columbia University professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund.

Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan (and has hidden demons even his therapist can't extract). Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

Now (until March 24th) you can snag "The Syrian Virgin" for just 99 cents and read the first book in the series just in time for the stunning sequel (full of romance, surprises, and intrigue) coming out on March 23rd! Grab it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd. All links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/the-syri...


----------



## Quirky Grandma

Thanks for this opportunity to share my new book.



Do you love yourself? Seriously, take some time and think about the answer to this question. If your answer is not an absolute yes, then you need to work on finding a way to, not only say you love yourself, but to mean it.

The best way to "fall in" love with yourself is by using POSITIVE AFFIRMATIONS.


----------



## Casper Parks

*Coming from Darkness is an epic near future Science fiction novel.*​
            
Amazon Kindle in US .99 cents. Prices at other Amazon sites will vary.​


----------



## PaulLev

The Silk Code (Phil D'Amato series Book 1) on sale for 99 cents from now through Sunday (list price $6.99)

"As a genre-bending blend of police procedural and science fiction, The Silk Code delivers on its promises." -- The New York Times Book Review










"As twisted as a double helix. " -- Wired

"D'Amato is an appealingly savvy character, and Levinson brings a great deal of invention to the endeavor." -- San Francisco Chronicle

"It is hard to put down, easy to pick up again, and an interesting read. " -- San Diego Union-Tribune

"Mixes up-to-the-minute biotechnology with ancient myth, science fiction with police procedure, and prehistory with the near future. It's an impressive debut." -- Joe Haldeman

"Forensic detective Phil D'Amato is one of my favorite characters, and the puzzles he solves are always imaginative, ingenious, and addictive, but Paul Levinson really outdoes himself this time in a mystery involving murders, moths, mummies, the Silk Road, poisons, fireflies, and forensics, all woven into a mystery only D'Amato could solve! A marvelous book!" -- Connie Willis

"This damn book has everything: interesting science, suspense, characters that live on the page - and that we like! -- and it debuts a new series hero, Dr. Phil D'Amato, forensic detective. I couldn't put The Silk Code down. I'll wager you won't be able to either. Oh, and this is the kicker: The Silk Code is Paul Levinson's first novel. " -- Jack Dann

"At last we get Paul Levinson's superb forensic sleuth, Phil D'Amato, in a full-length novel. If you know Phil from his previous appearances, I need say no more. If you don't, kick back and enjoy a mystery that spans the ages." --Jack McDevitt

"The Silk Code is an intriguing story refreshingly rich not only in action but in ideas. Seldom have I seen a story so engagingly weave together so many seemingly disparate (dare I say it?) threads." --Stanley Schmidt, editor of Analog

"Paul Levinson is an exceptional new writer, behind whose work stands an impressive body of knowledge and a great deal of human understanding. His first novel signals a writer to watch for the provocation and pleasure that he will bring to thoughtful readers. The Silk Code is smoothly written, evocative, and spicy! Highly recommended." -- George Zebrowski

"The Silk Code is a splendidly imaginative novel that explores worlds of ideas both scientific and philosophical, while carrying the reader effortlessly across countries, times, and cultures." -- Charles Sheffield

"The Silk Code is science fiction in the classic style, with an innovative mystery that breaks new ground. Acclaimed for his short fiction and insightful writing on the computer age, Paul Levinson now brings his many talents to a complex novel that will keep you guessing until the last page. " -- Catherine Asaro

"... sheer conceptual verve" -- Robert K. J. Killheffer, Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction

"...cerebral but gripping" -- Booklist

"Combining Neanderthals and mechanical looms, cantaloupes and coded butterflies, Levinson's debut novel...offers a flurry of amazing prehistoric technologies, demonstrating that the mysteries of our past can be just as fruitful as those of our future... Levinson creatively explains gaps in both ancient history and biology... providing more wonders than many a futuristic epic." -- Publishers Weekly

"...well-informed and imaginative" -- Kirkus Reviews

"...spins an ingenious web of genetic manipulation and anthropological evidence" --Library Journal

"A rare thriller that actually achieves its goals as a detective tale and a work of boldly speculative sf." -- Gary K. Wolfe, Locus Magazine

"I read this book quite a few years ago but I felt compelled to re-read it because parts of the story have been so firmly wedged in my brain that I needed to experience the entire thing again." -- Cannonball Read

"This is one I don't hesitate to recommend." - Jandy's Reading Room

"Paul Levinson's The Silk Code is inventive. I can't said I'd ever read another SF novel that included Neanderthals, bioengineering and the Amish." - Kristin's Book Log

"I found the genetic manipulation that Levinson describes absolutely fascinating." - Silk Screen Views


----------



## SofiaM

*CAT WALK DIARIES - YACHT PARTY*

(This novella is sensual romance for readers 18+)



The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be higher still for the women who are thus employed

This book is for the readers who contacted me, wanting to hear more about Ruby and Richie's romance from book 3 in the Cat Walk Diaries. There were also requests to find out if Ebony and Ted got together again. The beginning of their story is in book 2. This is a continuation of their stories.​


----------



## praveen.annu

Hello!

I would like to introduce my book "*Himalayas: Through Heaven and Hell in the Hills*", a travel memoir of my trip to Ladakh, a high altitude cold desert in the Indian Himalayas.

The book is a photolog (photographs and travelogue) of a trip along one of the most dangerous, but, also one of the most scenic highways in India, from Manali to Leh.

It recounts the various events that unfold during the 5 day trip from my perspective; the sights, sounds and challenges that I encountered as my friends and I embarked on an epic road trip in the Himalayas.

The book takes the readers through the various facets involved in planning and executing a trip to Ladakh. The narrative covers the sights along the Delhi -- Manali highway and then along the Manali -- Leh highway (Manali -- Rohtang -- Keylong -- Jispa -- Sarchu -- Pang -- Upshi -- Karu -- Leh). It also covers some of the tourist spots in and around Leh.
The challenges experienced during a trip at such high altitudes, including Acute Mountain Sickness and unpredictable road conditions, add to the storyline.

The book also has photographs taken during the trip, featuring some beautiful landscapes.

It is a short read, and it is available on Kindle Unlimited.

*Promotion*

The book will be on sale on Amazon US and Amazon UK from 21st to 28th April, So, grab it for 99 cents/99 pence during the promo!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

*Lesson One: Revolution! (Dan Starney Novels Book 1)*

How thin is the line between social obligation and unnecessary meddling? Or between fighting for freedom and terrorism? Or between teaching youth and warping their beliefs?

In this first Dan Starney novel, a seemingly-quiet history teacher has secret plans to restore liberty in the nation, forcing an examination of these questions when he suddenly finds himself in the public spotlight after being pulled by his school into a controversy surrounding one of his fellow teachers.

Narrowly missing that spotlight, math teacher Karena Walsh begins to suspect there is more to Dan than the mild persona he shows at school. Taking it upon herself to investigate, she faces even more conflict as her feelings toward Dan begin to change. Dan's careful planning begins to unravel as the school controversy heats up, and he and Karena are forced into decisions that neither one wants to make.

_The price of Lesson One: Revolution! has been dropped to 99 cents, essentially permanently._


----------



## Coleen Kwan

*ALL WORK AND NO PLAY is only 99 cents or free on Kindle Unlimited*

Anna Reynolds is stuck with the infuriating Giles St Clair. If she wants to meet her project deadline, she needs the highly sought after consultant's help. But everything about Giles annoys Anna, from his posh English accent to the way every woman swoons at his feet.

And the worst thing about Giles? She can't help being attracted to him. Not that she'll ever act on that attraction. A messy office affair would stall her career, and she's not interested in being another notch on Giles's bedpost.

When a close encounter with Giles in a stationery cupboard forces the truth out, Anna forgets all her own rules. She and Giles need a circuit-breaker, and one steamy summer night together might be just what they both need.

But is one night enough?

19,000 words. Adult contemporary romance for 18+ readers.


----------



## S.R. Booth

Saving Will (regular price $3.99) is $.99 through 4/26/15!










Given a second chance to protect her daughter, Rachel Brooks believes she will do anything to keep her safe. But does that 'anything' include betraying her Christian beliefs?

Rachel has always considered herself a good person. She's nice and does what she can to help others. She also considers herself a good Christian until she begins to question her very faith when her daughter is in danger.

Drawn into a supernatural battle, Rachel and her family are shown other powers in the world besides God's. When her path intertwines with a couple who claim to have powers of their own, she's tempted to seek help from them to keep her daughter safe. Will she trust God's path or try to make her own?


----------



## coramiri

Need Fire







http://www.amazon.com/Boxed-Set-Need-Celtic-Couples-ebook/dp/B00V5PQGRU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1429801116&sr=1-1&keywords=cornelia+amiri

Need
then love burns hot for five Celtic couples who risk all for love.

This box set includes: Moon Goddess Wife, Timeless Voyage, Pendragon's Obsession, A Fine Cauldron Of Fish, and Some Vampires Shimmy all published individually as well.

A Fine Cauldron Of Fish
It's a hot summer romance for Margaid and Andrew on the Isle of Man. There are only a couple of minor problems: Margaid lives in a cave under the sea, is invisible, and thinks that only Andrew's blood can save her from turning into a water horse! But hey, whoever said love was perfect?

Moon Goddess Wife 
Chief Pwyll's life turns into one wild ride the day Goddess Rhiannon gallops past him on her magic horse.

Timeless Voyage
A Celtic pirate, Anwen, captures the enemy, a Roman seaman. As she holds a dagger to his throat... memories of fated lovers, druids and sacrifice stay her hand.

Pendragon's Obsession
What if a warrior king wanted you so badly he'd turn to magic to have you?

Some Vampires Shimmy
It's all sizzle and steam when the last of the dancing vampire sisters get together with a sexy rock guitarist and a hot looking god at a Scottish
Steampunk Con.


----------



## coramiri

Aelfrida has to decide whether to stay with him or kill him.

Tryffin, a Celtic Prince, searches for and finds his true love, Aelfrida, a saxon slave. There's one problem...she has sworn a blood oath against him.

To save her foster father's life, Aelfrida's forced to wed the powerful Prince, who led the war band that killed her parents. She's surprised at what a powerful temptation he proves to be to her body and her heart. Everything rest on the Saxon bride's choice of vengeance or love.


----------



## Axel Blackwell

My YA Horror/Adventure Novel, Sisters of Sorrow, is on sale for $.99 now through the end of the month.

Check it out here:
http://www.amazon.com/Sisters-Sorrow-Axel-Blackwell-ebook/dp/B00VZO2242/

The walls of Saint Frances du Chantal's Orphan Asylum hum with deadly machines and sadistic nuns. The only thing more terrifying to trapped teenager Anna Dufrense is the ancient undead creature that lurks beneath it. Yet he may be her only hope of escape.








[/URL]][/img]


----------



## nitareeny

99-CENT SALE OF "ANISSA'S REDEMPTION" by author Zack Love

Now you can grab this stunning romantic saga, full of surprises, for just 99 cents! "Anissa's Redemption" begins with a detailed summary of book 1, so it can be enjoyed as a standalone. Or as the sequel to "The Syrian Virgin" which is a GRIPPING STORY about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York. Get it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd.

All the links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/anissas-redemption/


----------



## PaulLev

What do the Beatles, JFK, and time travel have in common? Loose Ends (Jeff Harris Book 1) - on Kindle countdown sale now for $0.99


----------



## KGGiarratano

A YA paranormal mystery set in 1996. Alternative music. 90s nostalgia. Romance. Mystery. Page-turner!! 99 cents!!

http://www.amazon.com/Grunge-Gods-Graveyards-Kimberly-Giarratano/dp/1940215277/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430532308&sr=8-1&keywords=grunge+gods+and+graveyards

Parted by death. Tethered by love. Lainey Bloom's high school senior year is a complete disaster. The popular clique, led by mean girl Wynter Woods, bullies her constantly. The principal threatens not to let her graduate with the class of 1997 unless she completes a major research project. And everyone blames her for the death of Wynter's boyfriend, Danny Obregon. Danny, a gorgeous musician, stole Lainey's heart when he stole a kiss at a concert. But a week later, he was run down on a dangerous stretch of road. When he dies in her arms, she fears she'll never know if he really would have broken up with Wynter to be with her. Then his ghost shows up, begging her to solve his murder. Horrified by the dismal fate that awaits him if he never crosses over, Lainey seeks the dark truth amidst small town secrets, family strife, and divided loyalties. But every step she takes toward discovering what really happened the night Danny died pulls her further away from the beautiful boy she can never touch again.


----------



## Amanda Moran-Soley

Hi! Both my books are offered for 99 pence/cents for the next three days as a kindle countdown deal - it's supposed to start at 8am. I haven't done one of these before, so I hope this is the right place to post...

Discover Eshla, and embark on a time travelling, steampunk, fantasy adventure to a different world. 
You will become engrossed in the terrible tragedy of the Arwain family, fall in love with a blue fluffy purram, and follow Eric on his quest to release the lost heirs of Eshla.

One five star reviewer stated: "Has all the wonderful elements of great fiction authors who have trod this path before.... JK Rowlings & Enid Blyton move aside!"

http://amzn.com/B00NJX2DQY

http://amzn.com/B00TDR1YRE


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey! Did you know that The Red Cross of Gold series has 30 books? Did you also know that Book I:. The Knight of Death is only $.99? Well, it is. You can take the adventure along with you all summer long. Chivalry is not dead, but "they" are trying to kill it. The Knight of Death doesn't really want to kill everyone, just certain persons who NEED killing. He does have a few redeeming qualities: 1.) He loves his dogs. 2.) He loves his secondary job, alchemy. 3.) He drinks good Scotch. 4.) He's pretty good in bed, apparently, though he is a little reluctant. 5.) He is fairly good looking, apparently. 6.) He certainly has a healthy respect for death. AND 7.) He is immortal, in a way.

Go on, what do you have to lose? Click on it. You know you want to.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*99 cent sale*

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: *#4,834 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#1* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic American
*#2* in Books > Literature & Fiction > United States > Hispanic

LEGACY OF LOVE has hit #1!!! (a first for me)

All three books in the Legacy Series (LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS, A LEGACY OF REVENGE and LEGACY OF LOVE) are on sale for $0.99 for a few days (regular price is $3.99).

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## Haleigh Lovell

MEMORIAL WEEKEND SALE! 99 cents for a limited time.

HOT NEW CONTEMPORARY ROMANCE from the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author, Haleigh Lovell (that's me )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XDAG2TC


----------



## amaldo

I'm inviting fans of science dystopian/scifi stories to check out The Death Detail. It's the first of three books that make up The Securus Trilogy of books and *on sale starting today for $0.99*.

Your help with increasing awareness of my book is appreciated. I have borrowed from my experience as an Emergency Medicine physician to create unique twists within the story as well as elements from my personal life featuring a strong female heroine modeled after my wife.


The Death Detail is post-apocalyptic story with a dystopian theme and is filled with scifi, medical, and action twists. It follows the perspective of an ordinary man who stumbles upon a secret that pits him against Leadership in a struggle for his life and the freedom of the remaining remnants of humanity.


----------



## William Meikle

I have, this past week, put 28 genre shorts up at 99c each, a mixture of fantasy, horror and sci-fi covering a period of more than 20 years of my writing, most of them previously published in anthologies or magazines. . Rather than list them all here again, I'll just point you to the thread... over there -->

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,215173.0.html

There's also a new sword and sorcery series of mine featuring Augustus Seton, a 16th Century highlander who gained a sword but lost his soul. There's 12 of them, and those are also on another link... over there -->

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214447.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Regularly $3.99 - now only 99 cents until the end of May.



"Gypsy Blood is for fans of dark fantasy who think they've seen it all. Where else are you going to find a novel that opens with life and death battle with a succubus, rolls into a vampire's palm reading session, which segues into a bathtub summoning ceremony and climaxes with a non-stop showdown between a blood demon, a city incarnate, and a mercenary band of mariachi armed with a homemade propane-powered kamikaze rickshaw and assorted armaments?" - Hellnotes

GYPSY BLOOD is a fantasy for those folks who HATE to read fantasy!

Pick up a copy today.


----------



## PaulLev

We thought we were alone in the universe - until "The Orchard" ...

In the 22nd century, humans have discovered numerous planets teeming with life, but none with human-level intelligence. Teams of exo-biologists have been dispatched to the most promising places. The fifth planet of the Beta Hydri system has a patch of trees that bear delicious fruit. Will it kill the exo-biologists before they can prove that the orchard was deliberately planted - a sure sign of intelligent life - and get the news back to Earth?

The Orchard was a finalist for the 1998 Sturgeon Award for Best Short Science Fiction.

"Paul Levinson adds a new wrinkle to the ages old search for intelligent life in the universe in 'The Orchard' ... shows us that the subtlest remnants of a civilization might be its most revealing legacy." - SF Site

Get The Orchard (The Exo-Biologists Book 1) on steep discount - $0.99 (regular list price $2.99) - just from May 25-27


----------



## sharielk

SALE ALERT! $0.99!

Don't miss out on this captivating romance filled with love, loss, desire and suspense!

A Readers' Favorite "hands down, great read. 5 stars!"

"The Year of Soup," by Howard Reiss
A surprising past paves the way to a future Tess never saw coming.

Buy it today for $0.99!!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC

#ebook #sale #mustread #fiction #romance #mystery #5stars


----------



## William Meikle

New short ghost story at 99c today


----------



## GlitterCamp

I am really glad I found this list!!!  My parents can't say no if a book is only $1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debbc

Love this opportunity! Would you pay 99 cents to learn how to be a better parent? Would you be interested in a parenting book filled with practical strategies any parent can do? No theories, no philosophy lectures, no judgments about who is or isn't a good parent. Just simple things you can do to make your life easier while raising great, respectful and responsible, loving, compassionate children. Raising Amazing Children is just 99 cents. Would you pay a buck to be a better parent? http://amzn.com/B0077F8ZTE


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke

Compromising Positions - Only 99c! 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HE1IBM/

_Falling in love is the last thing on his busy agenda&#8230;but compromising positions can lead just about anywhere._

David Strong knows how to do a lot of things-run an international fitness company, finesse stock portfolios and stay out of emotional entanglements. That is, until he gets tangled up with Sophie Delfino and her Sensational Sex workout. He's supposed to help her demonstrate Kama Sutra positions for her couples' yoga class. The rigorous postures require more than just physical control. And his co-instructor unexpectedly tests his control to the limit.

Sophie's been fantasizing about David since her teens, but she never dreamed she'd actually be expected to run through her intimate desires-with an audience! The class is very professional, tame even-or it would be, if she'd been in any of the positions before. But she hasn't-except in her wildest fantasies about David. Sophie knows she wants David in every way, and she's flexible enough to use whatever she has to get him.

David can't afford any unexpected distractions. Besides the sensual positions he has to endure without embarrassing himself in public, there's an embezzler stealing from his company. And then there's Sophie-who is well on her way to stealing his well-guarded heart.

*WARNING :: This is one exercise program you won't need to consult your doctor before beginning&#8230;unless he's hot and available for house calls. The Kama Sutra isn't for the prudish or faint of heart, and neither is this story.*

REVIEWS

•"Compromising Positions would have to be one of the best contemporary romance novels I have read in a long time. Jenna Bayley-Burke delivers it all, romance, humor, and great chemistry between her hero and heroine. It is so well written. The pace is great, and the story line fantastic." - Fallen Angel Reviews

•"The sexual tension between Sophie and David will leave you biting your nails in frustration and wanting to yell at them to get on with it already, but once the two finally get together the sparks between the two fly off the pages. With sensual love scenes, flirty repartee, and a man and woman clearly meant to be together, you get everything you could ever want in a romance novel. Overall, I have to say that Compromising Positions is a must read!" - Long and Short Reviews

•"This thoroughly enjoyable romantic comedy has likable characters and a smart, spitfire heroine...Bayley-Burke delivers a really fun read." - Romantic Times

•One of the most entertaining contemporary romances I've read." - One Good Book Deserves Another


----------



## a_urias

​
Mystery, Murder, Magic, and Revolution!

My Fantasy novel, Irons in the Fire, is on Sale for $0.‎99 until June 14th!

In the City of Talis humans and faeries live together in uneasy peace. Until an explosion rocks the city and long smoldering tensions threaten to ignite. As the Commandant of Police, Baron Hessing has maintained stability for decades, but with an anarchist bombing the city and rumors of a faerie uprising, he is starting to lose control. The Countess arrives on a mission of vengeance to find a city on the brink of revolution. They are caught in a web of interlocking conspiracies that will change the fate of Talis forever.

You can find the book here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y1Y48RC

Thank you!


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories *- $.99 today only - Thriller/Romance

​
"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

            

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## praveen.annu

Hello!

I would like to introduce my book "*Himalayas: Through Heaven and Hell in the Hills*", a travel memoir of my trip to Ladakh, a high altitude cold desert in the Indian Himalayas.

The book is a photolog (photographs and travelogue) of a trip along one of the most dangerous, but, also one of the most scenic highways in India, from Manali to Leh.

It recounts the various events that unfold during the 5 day trip from my perspective; the sights, sounds and challenges that I encountered as my friends and I embarked on an epic road trip in the Himalayas.

The book takes the readers through the various facets involved in planning and executing a trip to Ladakh. The narrative covers the sights along the Delhi -- Manali highway and then along the Manali -- Leh highway (Manali -- Rohtang -- Keylong -- Jispa -- Sarchu -- Pang -- Upshi -- Karu -- Leh). It also covers some of the tourist spots in and around Leh.
The challenges experienced during a trip at such high altitudes, including Acute Mountain Sickness and unpredictable road conditions, add to the storyline.

The book also has photographs taken during the trip, featuring some beautiful landscapes.

It is a short read, and it is available on Kindle Unlimited.

99 cents/99 pence for a limited time. 
Four 5-Star reviews and five 4-Star reviews - average 4.4 Stars!


----------



## CassieL

*I'm having an end of June birthday celebration by putting two of my books on sale!*

If you're a man who's struggled with the insanity that is online dating, check this one out for some helpful tips on how to stand out from the crowd:


And if you're a woman who's had to slog through all those crazy messages in an attempt to find Mr. Right, check this one out:


Both are just 99 cents down from their normal $4.99. Of course, if you _really really_ love them you can also buy the paperback...Haha...


----------



## hell4heather

The New Mrs D by Heather Hill

KINDLE COUNTDOWN DEAL down from $3.99 to $1.57!

After Shirley Valentine, after The First Wives Club and hot on the naked heels of Calendar Girls... there was The New Mrs D!

'Wine-spittingly, chocolate-chokingly brilliant! Hill is the Tom Sharpe of her era! Genuinely laugh out loud funny with great writing and a plot to keep you hooked. Buy it, read it - but if like me you are of a certain age, do so with an empty bladder." - Amanda Prowse, author






http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Mrs-Heather-Hill-ebook/dp/B00P4D57KQ


----------



## L.B

Brace Yourself - A scifi comedy romp across the multiverse!

Only 99 cents on pre-order...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01060SS4S?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Spencer Blake knows there is something wrong with the world. Things are changing around him and even throughout history, but he's the only one who notices.

To add to this, his life is in a rut, consisting of a boring job, reheating old chicken chow mein, and avoiding his deranged ex-girlfriend. One night, after following a strangely dressed man and being knocked out, he is paid a visit by the mysterious Mr Spangler who offers him a new job, and the chance to discover the answers to his questions.

There's just one problem...

The answers come with the knowledge that all of reality is going to be destroyed, unless Spencer and his new found friends can stop the shadowy figures who are causing the changes in their attempt to gain power throughout the multiverse.

All he has to do is travel through alternate universes, drink potent alcoholic beverages, look after a tortoise, oh and save the world.


----------



## JVRudnick

And my own SciFi Series has just been launched with PIRATES and yes, it's over at amazon.com on sale for $0.99 !

Here's the blurb on same...

_*"Tanner Scott, a RIM Confederacy Naval officer, has fought many battles against both humans and aliens. Years ago, he proved victorious against a band of aliens. His ongoing fight with his own alcoholism however remains a stalemate.

And suddenly, Pirates have appeared on the RIM. They have kidnapped the passengers of many craft and sold them into slavery and Scott is ordered to find them and rescue them.

But the pirates aren't acting alone. They are sponsored by a powerful Royal with ambitious plans, and she isn't about to let some Navy captain stand in the way of her mining empire. Scott must rescue the slaves while simultaneously navigating the treacherous space of interstellar politics.

If he fails, a Royal will gain more power, the entire Confederacy may unravel, and Scott's alcohol addiction will be the least of his worries&#8230;"*_










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012BYZSDQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Tony Richards

*ALL OF MY SELF-PUBLISHED eBOOKS ARE AVAILABLE AT MINIMUM PRICE FOR PART OF AUGUST. THAT INCLUDES 3 FULL-LENGTH NOVELS AND A HUGE BOOK OF MY HORROR STORIES.*


----------



## Author David Moon

Kindle Countdown Deal
Zomosapiens by David Moon
The Apocalypse from the Zombies Point of View
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HOLVSRW


----------



## pdworkman

Perma-buck!

Don't Forget Steven http://geni.us/steven



He never told what went on behind closed doors. But this time, he can't remember.

Things never have been easy for Steven. He accepts that, and just makes the best of things. He might not have parents or a happy home. Or enough to eat most days. But at least he has a couple of loyal friends who stand by him and help out when they can. At least he has school, someplace he can go to escape the abuse.

But just when he thought things couldn't get much worse, they did.

Steven is accused of murder. But that isn't the worst part. The really bad part is not even knowing if he did it.

-- I couldn't stop reading

-- The chilling tale of domestic violence and Steven's struggle to overcome his traumatic experiences, "Don't Forget Steven" is a fast-paced, compelling read that keeps the reader on the edge from beginning to end

-- An interesting and insightful peek into Steven's life and what it is like to be abused... I really loved this book and would read it again.


----------



## RipleyKing

_Earth Improvement Day_ is .99 cents for the month of August, everywhere fine eBooks are sold.

Crime Thriller

_Jacob Hard is a man obsessed with one idea: Revenge over the biker gang that killed his wife and son, leaving him for dead. Parallel him, Homicide Detective Mark Hauer.

Two axes to grind, and one stone to grind them on. _

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Improvement-Day-Ripley-King-ebook/dp/B00N6X50GM


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries*



*Each is a short, sensual, romance story. Each one is on special for $.99.* ( Except the first book is free. )

They're all in my signature below. Fun one-hour-reads for a mature audience.

Less than a cuppa, and you can meet the special models at the Cat Walk Agency: Goldie, Ebony, Jade, & Ruby. Interconnecting stories. Yacht Party features all of them.


----------



## Lorraine Beaumont

if you like new adult time travel romance, the first four books in my series are available in a box set for 99 cents for a limited time.


----------



## brwi

Release day is today for Story of K former #11 top action story on Wattpad! http://www.amazon.com/Story-K-Infinite-Golden-Light-ebook/dp/B013795IH0. It's a bargain at only 99c.

Beyond that I'm putting Average Joe up for free today and tomorrow as well http://www.amazon.com/Average-Joe-Extraordinaires-Belart-Wright-ebook/dp/B00R7EMRXA. Get one, get all, have a ball!


----------



## appetiteforedu

*A bestselling book for children in Europe now available on Amazon for 99 cents! *










Get your copy: amzn.to/1Fy9Gmq

Abracadabra, Hocus Pocus... With this book you'll not limit yourself to these magic words, but you'll actually do magic! You'll be able to break the law of gravity, make objects disappear or even read people's minds...

Some books require an endless list of things you should buy before enjoying its content. To perform the tricks from our ebook you will need just a few everyday items such as coins or a pencil!

Children's Book of Magic will take your child into a fascinating world of magic and illusion. The secrets are revealed by a young, yet famous illusionist Konrad Modzelewski. The book is a fantastic source of both entertainment and education, which will help your child:


improve their memory

boost their creativity

develop their manual, acting and interpersonal skills

introduce them to basic physics concepts


The book contains 30 beautifully illustrated cartoons as well as the trick explained, along with the tips and additional information on how to perform it. The tricks are of different difficulty levels, therefore they are recommended both for small children aged 4 and older ones up to 9. It's a great opportunity for valuable family moments: younger kids can learn the tricks with the help of parents or siblings, and older ones can show off the tricks they mastered to family members or friends!

Get the ebook: amzn.to/1Fy9Gmq

Buy the book today and start spending quality (and magical) time with your kid!

*What readers are saying about Children's Book of Magic:*

"*The kids and I had SO much fun reading this book together this afternoon. We read all the tricks and tried out quite a few, absolutely roaring with laughter when I managed to recreate the Towel Chicken. Hilarious!*"

"*When I first glanced at this book, I knew we had something exceptional for children's education, recreation, entertainment, and skill development.*"

''*Although the author says the book is for ages 4 to 9, I think it could go even to higher ages, even from 4 to 90 - grandpas will enjoy "fooling" their grandkids with some of this magic stuff!*''


----------



## JD Byrne

*"The Destiny Engine" - A Short Story*

Wherein steampunk meets the Brothers Grimm.


__
https://flic.kr/p/xrm56T

Elizabeth Haden Smith is in need of a miracle. B. Pinkham James might be able to provide it. Word of the inventor's destiny engine gives her hope for breaking her great aunt out from her stupor of grief. But James's inventions have a habit of working too well. He was run out of New York and San Francisco before he came to the wilds of Wyoming. Will he be running again?

Sometimes it's better to let the unknown remain that way.

Available exclusively for Amazon Kindle, including Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## bendanarama

Always available for the low price of $0.99/£0.99, High Moon Rising: Blood and Fang!



When three outlaws enter the town of Prospect on an autumn morning, they're expecting to lie low until the authorities forget about them. What they find is that Prospect holds a deadly secret of its own - one that they'll have to face to survive.

Currently rated 4.5/5!


----------



## Seneca77

*On Sale - 3 Days Only! $0.99 (Reg $3.99)*










The peacefulness of a small, post-World War II town in New York is shattered when Larry McConnell drowns mysteriously in a local lake. When a kind boarder joins Larry's widow, Margaret, and her young son Davey, she begins to think her house may be haunted.

The sheriff believes a rogue deputy is responsible for Larry's death while Margaret reluctantly seeks the help of a palm reader. The psychic identifies a dresser in Davey's room as the source of the haunting and the root of the evil that is now swirling around them and threatening Margaret's son.

Deeper research reveals that Larry had unknowingly brought back an ancient horror after serving in the Philippines during the war, and its terror has been unleashed into the small towns and rolling farmland of upstate New York.

From the jungles of the Philippines to high above a raging waterfall, _The Onyx Seed_ is a fast-paced and gripping supernatural thriller, with the fate of a young boy uncertain until the end.

Available here: http://amzn.to/1wOjnuX


----------



## Ashlyn Acres

Hey, y'all! I am a new romance author with my first book up for pre-order! Only 99 cents! Buy it now and it will be like getting a surprise on September 29th when it's available. Link in my signature. Here's the synopsis:

Mara Winters isn’t the type of girl to fall instantly for anyone. Her love and adoration is something hard won- especially after the loss of her husband, Tate. As far as she’s concerned Tate was her one and only true love and there is no room left in Mara's broken heart for anyone else. Ever. 

Then one day she meets Durham Evers- the internationally famous (or some would say INfamous) billionaire playboy who has come to her tiny town outside of Atlanta to build a professional soccer team; the Durham Blues. Or at least to buy the land for the stadium that he wants his soccer team to play in. The problem is, the land is owned by the estate of Tate Winters. Its land that has been in his family for generations, land that is now owned by Mara herself. And she won’t give it up. Not without a serious fight. 

The problem is, every time she sees Durham the last thing she wants to do is fight with him. There are nights she can barely sleep from thoughts of what it would be like to have him sleeping next to her- or not sleeping, so to speak. And it immediately becomes clear to Mara that Durham is also not opposed to the idea after a night that leads to Mara letting her guard down and giving in to something she hasn’t let herself want for a long time. 

Mara knows Durham is willing to do anything to get what he wants, but what if it’s possible they want the same thing? Each other.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

At the biggest football game of the season, college students Gareth Miller, Tyson, and the hilarious Victor DeNunzio decide to play a prank on the packed stadium. When Gareth calls an audible, their plan disintegrates--or, depending how you look at it, transforms into something even more epic.

http://www.amazon.com/Uprising-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00HTIKIOY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1440116450&sr=8-3&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## Nova_Implosion

For twelve-year-old Jessica Noonan, getting slathered up with Army-grade sunblock in a parking lot before a soccer match is just one indignity she must endure. The taunts and jeers from her teammates are another. Even the adults in the stands get in on the action. All because she's an albino.

http://www.amazon.com/Slathering-Jessica-Noonan-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B012V8H8A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440116450&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## Mat Ridley

Kindle Countdown Deal - price reduced to £0.99/$0.99, but only until 28 August!

​
*Daniel Stein is having the worst day of his life. The last day of his life, in fact. And things are only going to get worse for him tomorrow.*

Death is only the beginning for Dan. Waking up to find that his wife, Joanna, has also been killed is bad enough, but then Dan also finds a sword shoved into his hand, and is told that the only way he's ever going to get to Jo -- and Heaven -- is if he does as God tells him and fights against the forces of Satan's army.

But demons are the least of Dan's problems in the afterlife. There's also his hatred of God to contend with.

And Dan is pretty sure that God hates him right back.

*Welcome to Purgatory.*

-----​


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

_No Fanfare_ won't be released until September 1, but it is available for pre-order now for 99 cents. It's a fairly short story, so if you have *Kindle Unlimited* you might prefer to wait until September and then just read it for "free" that way.


----------



## KelliWolfe

Lessons in Love is a series of new adult romance novellas about going away to college and falling in love for the very first time. While there is character overlap, each story in the series is a standalone with no cliffhangers, and each story has its own happy ending. Each is priced at 99 cents and the links are in my signature.

*First to Fall*

It took only one day at college for life to throw a wrench in Alyssa's plans. When she walks into the quirky used bookstore just off campus she expects to find a few old paperbacks, not to lose her head over the store's sexy owner - and Kyle is way out of her league, the kind of sex-on-a-stick bad boy who would never give a girl like her a second thought. Or would he? There's nothing Alyssa loves more than a good challenge, and this one promises to be a lot more exciting than running for class president. She just wants to make Kyle notice her, that's all - to see her as a woman. How hard can that be? She'll stop before she gets in over her head. But she can't get those smoldering brown eyes and sinful smile out of her mind, and she keeps imagining his full, soft lips hovering a breath away from her own.

_Would kissing him really be so dangerous?_

Kyle doesn't do sweet and innocent. He certainly doesn't mess with the kind of college girls who will still be getting carded when they're forty. But one look at Alyssa's smile is enough to shake him, and he can't seem to make himself push her away. It's a mistake and he knows it - he's too old for her, she's not remotely his type, and he's not into relationships - but she's under his skin like no other woman has ever managed before. He knows he can't have her, but maybe he can have just a little taste? He can always stop, any time he wants to, before he gets in too deep with her. What can it hurt? Just one kiss, and then he can stop. Can't he?

_Would kissing her really be so dangerous?_


----------



## bendanarama

Availailable for the permanently low price of $0.99/£0.99, the second book in the High Moon Rising series, Hungry Mountains!



_After five years, Sheriff Jim Ashwood has settled into his peaceful life in Prospect. But his idyllic family existence is about to be shattered by a demonic presence in the mountains above town - and a troop of cavalrymen who've come to investigate. Jim will have to rely on all his power and wits to defeat this new threat, and protect the life he has come to love._


----------



## Casper Parks

*Casper Parks - Kindle editions on sale through 09/07/2015: per-novel 99 cents US - Other nations price may vary.*

            

   

*Perceptional Threshold / Ages Past (The Isolation Book 1) / Coming From Darkness / Bristol*​


----------



## Coleen Kwan

THE TIPPING POINT: A time travel romance

*** Only 99 cents ***

As Ashwood House crumbles around Bella and Reuben Erskine, so does their marriage. Reuben can't walk away from his family's once-majestic manor and the promise he made to his dying father, while Bella finds she is no match for a house that demands total dedication from its owners.

When Bella returns to pack up her things for good, she finds the atmosphere in the house more eerie than ever. Reuben's cousin mutters about family curses and infamous scandals from yesteryear that forever doomed the Erskine family.

A bizarre phenomenon catapults Bella and Reuben back to the past and straight into a gathering storm. This time, Reuben has a chance to prove his love to Bella, but only at great cost to his family. Will she let him sacrifice everything for her, or will she choose a different path?

The Tipping Point: A time travel romance


----------



## jec

*If You Like An Amateur Sleuth With Attitude, You'll Love Kadence MacBride*​*Free with Kindle Unlimited or as an Amazon Prime Borrow*​*Ninety-nine cents through September 15*​
*She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.*

Following a breakup of 268 days, 12 hours and 23 minutes, Kadence MacBride has messed up and knows it, so she swallows her pride and makes a surprise visit to the Caribbean to try and reconcile with her boyfriend Terrence. 
Unfortunately for her, Terrence has moved on and is about to get married to a hootchie-momma Barbie.

Unfortunately for him, the wedding is called because of death when his bride to be is found strangled. Instead of saying I do, the police believe Terrence did, commit the murder that is. Since suspects on the island are more likely to see the inside of a coffin than a courtroom, Kadence has to help.

They conduct their investigation in the midst of what the tourist bureau deems civil unrest, but plain folks call riots. With no phone, no lights and no motor car, they're more stranded than Gilligan. On the run, stripped of their tourist status, the real murderer is closing in.

Unfortunately for them, it looks like the only way they'll ever leave the island will be in a pine box.

*Excerpt Chapter 1*
There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. My time was now. That's what put me on a jet, somewhere over the Caribbean, in this hootchie-momma outfit I'd let my friend Charlene talk me into. Everything I normally let hang out was trussed up like a turkey, and the things I always kept covered were out there swinging in the breeze.

Clothes may make the man, but they change the woman. I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.
In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate.

Clothes may change the woman, but they make the man lose his mind. They got me to the front of the security line and into first-class on a coach ticket. Terrence didn't have a prayer.


----------



## kmhodge

*Seasons By K.M. Hodge* 
#Suspense #crime #conspiracy 
ON SALE SEPTEMBER 9-16th

*Blurb*
Special Agent Alex Bailey is trying to put his sordid and traumatic past behind him. Looking for redemption, he takes on a new secret mission and partner, Katherine Mitchel. On the eve of their partnership, Katherine uncovers damning evidence against a crime ring known as The Syndicate.They control the Police, Congress, even the FBI and will stop at nothing to protect their interests. With her life on the line, Katherine is forced to put her faith in Alex as she flees from Washington D.C. and is placed in the Witness Protection Program. But you can't run from The Syndicate. In what becomes the most dangerous investigation of their careers, Alex could ultimately prove to be Katherine's last and only hope.

*What Readers Are Saying*
"A fantastic, fast-paced thriller. Well done to KM Hodge, a brilliant debut. I literally can't wait for the second in the series. The characters were beautifully drawn out and Katherine, Alex, and Doc were all so likeable. I'm curious to know who is going to feature in the second book and if any of this book's characters will reappear. Looking forward to it!"

"Absolutely fantastic! Move over Baldacci Prepare for competition from this new author! Spell binding - hard to put down. Had me captured from chapter one through the end! Thank you KM Hodge!"

"K.M. Hodge does a great job of creating a world of suspense and romance that sucks you in. I couldn't put the book down! I would definitely recommend this book."


----------



## MLKatz

Rise of the Gatebreakers: This is a fairly short novel that serves as a stand-alone introduction to the Known Lands and the first in the Gatekeepers Series. It's on a .99 Countdown promo until Thursday morning. After that, it goes up to the regular price where it has been selling at a steady rate. Right now, Rise of the Gatebreakers has 6 5-star reviews on Amazon.

"They say the Goddess hates a gatebreaker. Marli and Rabin were born to test that theory and each other in this epic fantasy with mild romance..."

"It was captivating from the very first word..."

Rise of the Gatebreakers on Amazon: http://amzn.to/1HUfmZbp



This book is from the author of Raft People, an apocalyptic tale of the Big Flood:


----------



## jmoralee

Ben Smith is a survivor of the zombie apocalypse. He used to work in the City as a banker - but now he leads a small group of people trying to survive in a Britain plagued by zombies and dangerous vigilante groups. While struggling to stay alive, Ben writes a series of journal entries, telling his action-packed story of life after the zombie apocalypse. This is Ben's entire journal - his Journal of the Living - a violent and gory horror story.


----------



## jdrew

*On Sale 99 Cents - Limited Time
A scifi thriller with romance and murder set in the Pacific Ocean.
Dolphins that talk, genetically engineered "mermaids" and a lonely fisherman.
A page turner.*



*Kindle for any country*
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## JanMoran

A book for a buck? Here's what I have on sale for 99-cents / £0.99 in Kindle-land:










Verena Valent is at the helm of her family's legendary Swiss skincare company, which caters to a glamorous clientele in the heart of Beverly Hills when her carefully organized life begins to unravel. While she struggles to save the business that means everything to her, she meets Lance, a chef at the Beverly Hills Hotel. She encounters this intriguing man again while on a trip to Paris. But will she get a second chance in love, or in business?

This is the first book in the Love, California series (Women's Fiction/Romance). On sale on Amazon (and elsewhere) around the world until Sept. 30. Enjoy and share!

http://www.amazon.com/Flawless-Love-California-Novel-Book-ebook/dp/B00MK8Q0UE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flawless-Love-California-Novel-Book-ebook/dp/B00MK8Q0UE


----------



## Steve Vernon

On sale TODAY only for a measly 99 cents!
(regularly $2.99)



What happens when Bigfoot, the Trickster Coyote, the ghost of Sam Steele and the long-lost spirit of The Prophet, brother to the mighty Tecumseh and reincarnated in the form of a giant pink flying Winnebago go toe-to-toe with dark supernatural forces in a cross-Canada battle ranging from Cape Breton to Labrador to Thunder Bay?

I'm not saying that it's going to be pretty...

WHAT PEOPLE ARE SAYING ABOUT STEVE VERNON

"If Harlan Ellison, Richard Matheson and Robert Bloch had a three-way sex romp in a hot tub, and then a team of scientists came in and filtered out the water and mixed the leftover DNA into a test tube, the resulting genetic experiment would most likely grow up into Steve Vernon." - Bookgasm

"Steve Vernon is something of an anomaly in the world of horror literature. He's one of the freshest new voices in the genre although his career has spanned twenty years. Writing with a rare swagger and confidence, Steve Vernon can lead his readers through an entire gamut of emotions from outright fear and repulsion to pity and laughter." - Cemetery Dance

"Armed with a bizarre sense of humor, a huge amount of originality, a flair for taking risks and a strong grasp of characterization - Steve's got the chops for sure." - Dark Discoveries

"Steve Vernon was born to write. He's the real deal and we're lucky to have him." - Richard Chizmar

My Mom thinks I'm pretty cool, too.

It is also available in the UK, as well!


----------



## sharielk

SALE ALERT!! $0.99!!

ENT BOOK OF THE DAY!!

_A surprising past paves the way to a future she never saw coming...._

"The Year of Soup," by Howard Reiss, recently ranked #1 in Love & Romance on Amazon, will keep you reading until the wee hours of the morning.

Don't miss out on what reviewers call "captivating," "hard to put down," and "soup for the soul."

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC/ref=pd_sim_351_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DA2X8H3ZJB4HZ11YCNH&dpID=51SQgT-lClL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR102%2C160_

#mustread #awardwinning #ebooksale #romance #suspense


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* - $.99 today for a promotion.

359 pages - Woman Sleuth



Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?


----------



## jdrew

The Sale was supposed to be over but for a few more days it's still 99 Cents
They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.



For other countries:
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp


----------



## Alvina

Hi to all member,

My name is Alvina, I'm new here. Although I'm still young, but I'm aspired to crack the code of aging.

After months of research of the anti-aging and beauty effects in herbs. I have written and compiled my first Kindle book: 
http://ecx.images-

amazon.com/images/I/51JzYS%2BFoSL._SL160_.jpg

for Anti-Aging, Beauty and Weight Loss[/u

Which is offered at a introductory price of $0.99.

I am sure everybody will enjoy the authentic delicious all natural herbal recipes that I have prepared for you!


----------



## menette

A lesson on bullying.
The Chatman's Corner Gang (Paperback and Kindle Apps) 
In the fall of nineteen sixty-eight, due to the death of his stepfather, Andrew and his mother are forced to move from their lavish estate in London to the housing projects at Chatman's Corner. On his first night out, Andrew is befriended by Napper Holloway, the leader of the Chatman's Corner Gang. Together the two boys, along with the rest of the gang, begin an adventure which would soon change their lives. Danger lurks around every corner as the gang gets involved in the search for a missing girl. Upon surviving their ordeal, the children learn a valuable life lesson about the dangers of bullying.
http://amzn.com/1499107870


----------



## wrenfigueiro

For Atancia, Book 2 of The Durand Duology is on sale for 99 cents!

Atancia, Book 1 is FREE until 10/20/15.


----------



## SakuraMazaki

The Tarot Cards: Major Arcana

The cards have been released.

They're draining the world of its magic.

A new master has been chosen.

Only she can capture the cards.

High schooler Clara Marsters was on Summer break when it happened. She found the card that would change her destiny. Thrust into Gaia, a dying world filled with magic, she meets Alex, the mysterious yet familiar talking tiger, who came to assist her on her journey.

In order to save the world and get back home, they must travel through the kingdom of Burkhart, solving puzzles and braving the trials of the cards. It's not just the trials she has to worry about though. Others want the cards magical power, and they'll stop at nothing to get it.

How far would you go, to save a world that isn't your own?

Kindle Countdown: 0.99 on Oct 19 to Oct 21

http://www.amazon.com/Tarot-Cards-Major-Arcana-ebook/dp/B010PA7C6E/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010PA7C6E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## m_j_s

*$0.99 thru 10/22 (KDP Countdown Deal)*

*Night of the Coyote
by Ron Schwab*

*A high-stakes murder mystery on the American frontier.*​







http://www.amazon.com/Night-Coyote-Ron-Schwab-ebook/dp/B013K9AUBG/​
*Two people murdered. 
Two suspects lynched for the murders. 
To some in Lockwood, this passes for justice . . . but not Ethan Ramsey.*

In 1875, two young Sioux are lynched in Lockwood, Wyoming by a makeshift posse for a crime they may or may not have committed. Ethan Ramsey knows he must act quickly to prevent a bloody retaliation from their Sioux tribe. Can he gain the trust of both the Sioux and the townspeople of Lockwood to allow enough time to unravel the mystery of the crime and ensure justice is fairly served?

In Night of the Coyote, the worlds of the old and new collide, and the clock is ticking for Ethan to prevent a further descent into violence.
​


----------



## jdrew

*Oops, still on sale for 99 cents. Gotta end soon.
Good reviews and friends recommending to friends. What a deal.
*


*For Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just click the cover to download your copy of THE TATTERDEMON OMNIBUS for only 99cents if you are ordering from Amazon.co.uk - 

Folks from the US can use the cover in my signature.

It's 99 cents for this month only. Come November I am bumping the price back up to $3.99.


----------



## bendanarama

_High Moon Rising: Volume One_ is now 99p until the 30th of October in preparation for the launch of the spinoff series _The Order of Britain: The Devil's Regiment._

Grab it today and get three gunslinging weird western werewolf story for the price of one!

​


----------



## Jim Johnson

And when you're done checking out Ben's awesome werewolf westerns, check out Pistols and Pyramids #1: Ranger of Mayat, an ancient Egyptian themed weird western with mummies, on sale for 99 cents through today. Goes up to $2.99 on Monday.  Episode 2 is available for pre-order; link in my sig.

But read Ben's stuff first. Cause they're fun and he's cool.


----------



## Craig L Seymour Author

You can find both of the novels in my TIME SKIP series right now for 99 cents. They are a twist on the typical time travel story, following a reluctant time traveling vigilante.

http://amzn.to/1Ll7mFx


----------



## doolittle03

I'd totally buy this for a dollar. And I'm cheap. 

ICED UNDER in my signature is on sale until Nov. 1 for 0.99 (reg 4.99). Trade published in 2008 and shortlisted for Canada's Arthur Ellis Award (2009) for Best First Novel. Mystery fiction ala Louise Penny and Ruth Rendell. Set in Quebec. "After a painful divorce, with her two daughters in tow, Sara Wolesley abandons her comfortable urban life to live in a rundown cottage on a frozen lake. But when she discovers the body of a missing child, she is drawn into the lives of three members of the tightly-knit community." 

Cheers!


----------



## Pamela

*LITTLE GHOSTIE *- $.99

*Happy Halloween! * *Read it to your kids tonight.*



When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)

A friendly ghost story, not scary for the little ones.


----------



## JD Byrne

Hi folks. This week, in honor of my birthday, both my books are on sales that qualify them for this thread!

*Moore Hollow - 99 Cents*

Ben Potter's life is a shambles. As a journalist he's hit rock bottom, writing dreck about monsters and ghouls to make ends meet after a big story blew up in his face. As a son he's a disappointment, unwilling to follow his father, grandfather, and great grandfather into the family business. As a father, he's mostly just not there.

Now a new assignment could change all that. All he has to do is go from London to the hills of West Virginia to investigate the strangest of stories his great grandfather told. Did a sleazy politician really raise the dead to try and win an election? And if he did, what happened to the zombies? Could they still exist? Ben needs to find out, to solve the mystery and find a way to get his life back on track.

But finding the answer only presents Ben with a whole new batch of problems. Does he use what he learns to put his life back on track? Or will he be compelled to do the right thing, even if it leaves his life a mess?

The hardest part of a mystery is deciding what to do once you've solved it.










*The Last Ereph and Other Stories - Free!*

Kol runs down the corridor, agents of His Eminence hot on his heels. He needs escape, a way out, but all he sees is a heavy wooden door. Does salvation or capture lie behind it? In "The Last Ereph," he finds the answer and more than he could have ever expected.

That and nine other short stories make up this debut collection from an exciting new voice in science fiction and fantasy. Other stories include:

•	"Of That Alluring Fruit," in which a young woman is tempted to risk all to discover the secret of a mysterious island. 
•	"The Dragon of the Bailey," in which a prisoner seizes his opportunity for freedom when it presents itself in the least likely of forms. 
•	"To Watch the Storms," in which careful observation brings reward to a weary traveler. 
•	"The Missing Legion," set in the world of the forthcoming novel The Water Road, in which a big game hunter stumbles into a harrowing ritual he was never meant to see. 
•	And "Memory of Water," in which a man is haunted by dreams of a past he cannot escape.

Ten exciting stories - ten new worlds.

Currently the #2 free download for sci-fi/fantasy anthologies!


----------



## Detrish

http://www.amazon.com/Bible-verses-about-christian-virtues-ebook/dp/B012H6LIVE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1448655843&sr=1-1&keywords=bible+verses+about+christian+virtues

Collection of bible verses about christian virtues sorted into categories: Faith, Hope, Love, Prudence, Courage, Mercy, Prayer and more...


----------



## thenotoriousjed

Two fun rhyming picture books about a friendly monster, imagination and a new family. Get them both this weekend for only 99 cents.

 Free until 11/30

 Only .99 everyday


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Sword of Rome: Standard Bearer by Richard Foreman

Only 99c

Download here:  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Rome-Standard-Richard-Foreman-ebook/dp/B00952UUDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449585626&sr=8-1&keywords=sword+of+rome+standard]http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Rome-Standard-Richard-Foreman-ebook/dp/B00952UUDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449585626&sr=8-1&keywords=sword+of+rome+standard [/url]
*







Britain, 55 BC.

Julius Caesar's invasion of the wild and mineral-rich land is becalmed, a stalemate exists between the forces of Rome and Britain. But the standard bearer of the Tenth Legion, Lucius Oppius, is about to display a depth of courage that will change the course of the invasion - and history.

Encamped upon the south coast Caesar, admiring the courage and skill of his standard bearer, orders Oppius to accompany a native British archer and go behind enemy lines. His mission is to hunt down a treacherous Roman agent, who is recruiting Britons to fight against the armies of Rome in Gaul.

Yet not all is what it seems and Oppius will fight for his life, as well as for Caesar and the glory of Rome, to complete his mission and find his way back home.

Sword of Rome: Standard Bearer brings together history and action and adventure in a story which will appeal to fans of both Simon Scarrow and Bernard Cornwell.

Sword of Rome: Standard Bearer is the first book in a series of novellas featuring Lucius Oppius and the campaigns of Julius Caesar.​


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Writing this was not inspired by the Bitcoin thread here, but publishing it now might have been. 

If you're curious about accepting Bitcoin for your books, this quick 99-cent (or Kindle Unlimited) read will be of interest to you.


----------



## jdrew

*For a limited time, War Party is on sale for 99 Cents.
All terrorists are not suicide bombers, though they may end up that way.
And often there are unlikely heroes who didn't really plan to be such who do what needs done when the time comes.
A different plot, an unusual hero.*

​


----------



## Pamela

[size=12pt]*The Necromancer - suspense - 346 pages

On sale today - $.99
Evil Stalks in Hawaii *

​

            ​


----------



## pdworkman

Incredible $0.99 Box Set Sale! Includes my Breaking the Pattern series:

http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/12/28/incredible-box-set-sale/


----------



## JD Byrne

Happy New Year!



For the rest of the long weekend all my books are 99 cents!

That's:

_Moore Hollow_ - the novel of family feuds, shady politicians, and zombies










_The Last Ereph and Other Stories_ - a collection of ten fantasy and sci-fi short stories










and "The Destiny Engine" - a steampunk short story reworking a Brothers Grimm tale










And, as always, every title is available in Kindle Unlimited.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ronnie55

$0.99 this weekend to help with New Years resolutions, positive changes, goals and anything else you have planned for 2016.










You can check it out here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019A6KYNW/


----------



## Jim Beard

Part One of GI JOE: LEGACY is now available on Kindle Worlds for 99 cents.

The mystery kicks off in 1973 with the Adventure Team, but will continue into the 80s, 90s, and present day in the next three parts. Dive into adventure now!

http://www.amazon.com/G-I-JOE-Legacy-Adventure-Marcus-ebook/dp/B01A1IERYK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Delta

For the month of JANUARY, On The Run With The Bad Boy (Romance) will be on sale for the low, low price of $0.99.

Time to pick up your copy and take a ride of the imagination. Our heroine, Gail Summer (aka author Tempest Winter), is in for the ride (and Romance) of her life as she takes a leap of faith (or desperation, depending on how you look at it) and goes on the run with bad boy Derek Kyle. From Toronto to Vancouver Island, they find themselves getting in more trouble than Gail has ever dreamed of, giving her fodder for her next book. But as all good things come to an end, so to must this -- and a final showdown occurs. Read the book to find out how it all turns out.

​


----------



## burnettb317

"Miles Apart" - on sale for $0.99 for the next few days!!!










Kindle Countdown deal Jan 7th thru Jan 14th
1/7/16 - 1/10/16 - $.99
1/10/16 - 1/14/16 - $1.99
after - $2.99 regular price

Murder Mystery

Kenbrooke Minnesota is a tourist's dream. Situated in the deep woods with a stunning waterfall outside of town, Kenbrooke is beautiful, serene and peaceful.

Except for Will Barton. But then, he's not exactly a tourist. Will comes to Kenbrooke because it's the one place his parents won't visit, despite their million dollar home on the shores of Acorn Lake. Will wants to figure out his future; one that doesn't include his parents running his life. What he finds is a murdered man at the rundown plant where he works. Will's boss, an old friend of his father, pushes him into the investigation, with a promise that if Will can find the murderer, he will also find answers for his future.

Intrigued, Will agrees to help the lead investigator, Miles Cooper. But the murderer is elusive and Cooper hates him. The harder he tries, the more the whole situation slides out of his control until he confronts having no future at all.

Author page and first chapter: http://amburnett.com/index.htm?load=milesapart.htm

Amazon purchase: http://www.amazon.com/Miles-Apart-M-Burnett-ebook/dp/B018SPCUDS/
Amazon.uk purchase: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Miles-Apart-M-Burnett-ebook/dp/B018SPCUDS/

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/28157721.Miles_Apart


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - Books 1-4 - Box Set - $.99 Today*



5.0 out of 5 stars Love these Stories!

"A great series, Ms. Sofia! I've enjoyed them all. I'm so glad you've put them in a set. 
You have a wonderful way of telling a story for these ladies. Definitely not for under 18! I 
loved them, nonetheless."​
Note - these 4 books are sensual romance for readers 18+

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## JosephHall

Heres a great book I wrote. http://www.amazon.com/How-Earn-Money-Fast-Quick-ebook/dp/B018YSI5J2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1449631033&sr=1-1&keywords=how+to+earn+money+fast


----------



## jec

*Looking for a book to get you all hot and bothered?*
This is not that book. 
If you're looking for a short sweet read where the characters fall in love instead of lust and sex isn't a spectator sport, you may enjoy Build a Mate and learn the answer to that universal question: Can a brother from another planet find love? 
Build a Mate: A Holiday with Love Novella

Homer is an alien from the planet Bronzeville. In a small West Virginia town, he's running final tests on the XM-14, an android designed to save trapped miners. All he wants is to finish XM-14 and return to his planet.

Jasmine is a firefighter. She still lives in the town of her birth and has led an unremarkable life until this full page ad ran on Black Friday:
Whatever you want. 
Whenever you want. 
For however long you want. 
Build-a-Mate. Available this Christmas.

Unbeknownst to Homer, his technology made Build a Mate possible. Unbeknownst to Jasmine, until the ad ran anyway, XM-14, aka Build a Mate, looks exactly like her. So who could blame Jasmine for bursting into Homer's office and demanding her face back.

Can a brother from another planet and a small town girl right this wrong and in so doing find a love that spans the galaxy?
*Build a Mate. A Holiday With Love Novella. Only 99 cents. Free with Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited.*

*What are Holiday With Love Novellas?*
Holiday With Love Novellas are stand alone, self-contained stories connected by the common theme of a couple finding love on holiday. Holiday could mean an actual holiday like Christmas or Valentines Day, being on holiday in the European sense or a combination of the two.

Short reads that can be completed in a single sitting, each story is designed to immerse you in the characters' world as they find a happily ever after you could really see lasting a lifetime. Its heroes range from business people to aliens to everything in between. None of them ever expected to find love, and in some cases never thought such a thing existed until it happened to them.


----------



## Mark Tullius

*If you enjoy dark, disturbing horror, this book is for you. *
"Time-honored frights with innovation infused throughout." - Kirkus Reviews 
"Disturbing and weird; unflinchingly grim at every turn, TWISTED REUNION shocks and even charms." - IndieReader








Plunge deep into darkness with 28 terrifying tales. Explore heartache, happiness, and horror in this collection of short stories by Mark Tullius, the author of 25 Perfect Days, named one of IndieReader's Best Indie Books for 2013. 
This collection is composed of all the stories in Each Dawn I Die, Every One's Lethal, and Repackaged Presents, plus two bonus stories. 
Experience chills as you read these stories and more: 
• A pornographer's horrific early morning ritual. 
• A beautiful baby boy who knows what he wants. 
• An engineer sees life on the other side of the tracks. 
• A drug run goes awry. 
• A family's unique Christmas tradition. 
• An artist whose paintings become reality. 
• A man who longs to rid himself of an annoying companion. 
• A child terrified by things that slither and ooze in the night. 
• Come join a soldier on the run in the jungle. 
• An old man's quest for the perfect photo. 
• A woman who sniffs out killers. 
• A life coach whose own brand of "therapy" goes way beyond cruel and unusual. 
• A young man who can't let go of the past.

Get yours today at Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Reunion-Mark-Tullius-ebook/dp/B016PVWZBY


----------



## jdrew

*A short story collection focused on the supernatural and how the characters manage encounters they didn't see coming.

99 cents*

​


----------



## Pamela

*Romance Box Set - $.99 Today*



*Deadly Fun
Deadly Memories
Midnight Reflections*​


----------



## Pamela

*Moonlight Valentine *- $.99 for Valentines Day

​
Valentine's Day! Tomorrow.

*Moonlight Valentine* 
Jennifer, a physical therapist, falls for the man in the wheelchair before she has any idea how dangerous his job is. Healing him is her role and in that she excels. Then he's gone for months, in danger, and Jennifer is devastated. Will he break her heart?

            ​


----------



## Dr. Nella Ann Roberts

Do you want to make positive changes in your life? _*Transform Your Life: 7 Steps to a Better Life*_ will help you. 
Only *US$0.99 until Feb. 27*, 2016. Just click on the book or one of the icons below it to order and download yours today.


----------



## 74455

My epic fantasy The King's Sword is on sale for $0.99 right now.


----------



## johneverson

Not one, but TWO Martin Mundt collections of horror-humor-dark fantasy fiction are available this week for 99 cents on Kindle Countdown Sales. I LOVE these books and wrote the introductions to both. Please take a minute to check them out -- you won't be disappointed! Martin Mundt is a Chicago author who has been critically acclaimed for his short fiction.

NYTimes Bestseller Peter Straub said this about his work: _"Martin Mundt is a nasty, warped, zero-temperature so-and-so who can't put two words together without first snickering, then slitting their throats. No wonder reading him is such a pleasure." 
_
You can check the books out on Amazon here:

THE CRAWLING ABATTOIR: 


SYNCHRONIZED SLEEPWALKING:


----------



## Doug Thorne

If you have a dog and are interested in training him or her to be obedient then check out this book for $0.99.
http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Training-Discipline-Obedient-Housebreaking-ebook/dp/B01CGGRYBS


----------



## Alvina

Have you tried the best recipes in the world? 

For a limited time, The best recipe in the world is on sale for 99 Cents.


----------



## bendanarama

to celebrate being r/Fantasy's writer of the day, all of my books are on sale at 99¢ for a limited time only!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B012J499ZG


----------



## Byrne

24th March to 30th March
APOCALYPTIC HORROR ON OFFER!
ONLY 99c

Collapse - First Book of the Ferine Apocalypse

The sweeping sickness, a global pandemic.
Billions lie fallen, gripped by an unknown affliction.
Hope is all the few survivors have. Hope that the collapsed will recover and wake again.

But waking is when the real nightmare begins

Available on Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1523680881

​


----------



## Istvan Fonay

Hi all!

Would like to recommend you my book, which is at the moment *99 cents until the 3rd of April*!

Title: Trip to the world of tea - From dragon legends to smoking a chicken, 99 things you might not know about tea

What is the book about? 
What the title says is exactly what you can expect. 99 facts, fables and trivia about tea drinking, origins stories, historical moments, cooking ideas and more! It is not your typical story type of book. 
Each tip is designed to be short, concise yet share everything you need to know, leaving you with wanting to know a little more about tea. Almost like a perfect cup of tea, can share so much, in so little.

Best enjoyed with a nice cup of Jasmine tea! 

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Trip-world-tea-legends-smoking-ebook/dp/B01D7QB6OM


----------



## Istvan Fonay

Hi all!

Would like to recommend you my book, which is at the moment 99 cents until the 3rd of April!

Title: Trip to the world of tea - From dragon legends to smoking a chicken, 99 things you might not know about tea

What is the book about? 
What the title says is exactly what you can expect. 99 facts, fables and trivia about tea drinking, origins stories, historical moments, cooking ideas and more! It is not your typical story type of book. 
Each tip is designed to be short, concise yet share everything you need to know, leaving you with wanting to know a little more about tea. Almost like a perfect cup of tea, can share so much, in so little.

Best enjoyed with a nice cup of Jasmine tea! 

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Trip-world-tea-legends-smoking-ebook/dp/B01D7QB6OM


----------



## Fergusanthony

*Online Cupid*​
A story of truth and obsession.

A twisted romance.

An unnamed man kidnaps a woman he met online, 
brings her to an isolated lock-up and shackles her to a chair. 
But only because he loves her. He's a nice guy really, 
he knows he it, and he knows that he will eventually get through to her. 
Until then, she will just have to stay shackled to the chair.​
*99 cent*​
Link:​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B017GDC4IO/?tag=kb1-21​


----------



## Pamela

The sequel for The Necromancer, *Witchy Woman*, is now up for pre-order for $.99 cents. When it goes live I'm going to raise the price. It will be delivered to your Kindle on April 10th.

​
*WITCHY WOMAN - BOOK 2 OF THE NECROMANCER*
Omar is out of prison, on bail in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and disappears. It's up to her best friend, Heather, her true love, Rod and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find Michelle. When they do, will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too, become his victims?
This story features a gorgeous and enormous diamond haunted by Abigail's long dead spirit--a gift from Omar to Michelle.
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

________________
Thanks for looking, and Happy Easter to all.


----------



## IndySingh

*A fantastic and unrivalled tale bursting with excitement, joy, and sorrow, 'The Warrior' details the adventures of an unusual young man. He embarks on a legendary journey throughout the world, in a desperate search for his destiny, which he learns is intertwined with the fate of Mankind.

FREE FROM APRIL 1 TO APRIL 5, 2016 -- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0165ELLL6

On his quest, he will encounter love and hate, pain and pleasure, wisdom and stupidity, beauty and horror. He will be kindled by bright, blossoming Life, and extinguished by dark and dreary Death.

My book, like all great works of literature, is capable of kindling the imagination, stirring the heart, and elevating the human.

Buy The Warrior here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0165ELLL6

The book is available for free from April 1 to April 5, 2016. *


----------



## jdrew

Kindle Countdown Deal
99 cents for a limited time

​


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Fans of *Outlander *should check out *Legacy of the Highlands*, now on sale for $0.99 (reg. $2.99)

More than 100 reviews on Amazon.com and UK give it 4.5 stars!

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Alvina

The best herbal recipes for anti-aging, beauty and weight loss is now discounted to 99 cents !!


----------



## ThePoetJustinB

Hey Everyone!
To celebrate the 4 year anniversary of it's release, my book







is available for just *0.99* from _April 26th to May 3rd_. Check out and get a copy of this Bloody Western Horror for yourselves at a great price while you can!

http://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Mess-Wild-West-ebook/dp/B00CGDMA7U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_351_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=51befEttxEL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_UX300_PJku-sticker-v3%2CTopRight%2C0%2C-44_OU01_AC_UL160_SR120%2C160_&refRID=059F7SK32X2SK4KP5JQN


----------



## Calin96

My first book got out,I would really enjoy that you could read it! http://www.amazon.com/Law-Attraction-Know-Manifest-Abundance-Happiness-ebook/dp/B01ETJPF70


----------



## Mark Tullius

Fans of Stephen King and all things horror should enjoy my short story collection _Twisted Reunion_ It's currently only $0.99 and ranked #6 on Amazon's Horror Short Story category.
"Time-honored frights with innovation infused throughout." - Kirkus Reviews 
"Disturbing and weird; unflinchingly grim at every turn, TWISTED REUNION shocks and even charms." - IndieReader








Get Twisted http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Reunion-Mark-Tullius-ebook/dp/B016PVWZBY
The book will be on sale until May 9th. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries* - Each is a short erotic romance. Each is one Buck!

Except for Book 1 - _It's Free!_

You can see them all below.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia​


----------



## Tony Richards

*TEN STORIES FOR THE MINIMUM PRICE?*

  

*TRY 10 x 3*

http://amzn.to/23kuQkN


----------



## jdrew

War Party goes on sale for 99 Cents tomorrow.
Limited time only.

​


----------



## Xatalos

Ever wanted to learn how to program without all the initial inconveniences and difficulties when you don't know where to look? Look no further! This book will swiftly teach you the basics of the Java programming language - now for free (20-22 May)!

Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01FURPJ7G


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*The Anchor*
Do you love college bad boy romance? This steamy hot billionaire sports romance story will warm you up on a cold Friday night!

http://amzn.to/1O5GNUa










Alex is a journalism freshman student at The University of Tennessee. She is from a poor family and her ultimate goal is to be a successful TV anchorwoman. College and career are the primary goals in her life. She has no intention of starting a family until she knows that she is financially able to support them.

David is a star tight end for The Volunteers football team. He is handsome and his body is in perfect shape, a requirement of competitive sports. All the women lust for him and he can have anyone he wants. His plan is to finish college and get rich playing professional football.

When Alex and David meet the results are explosive. They are two beautiful people who find comfort and passion in each other. Alex starts developing feelings for David. But does love have a place in David's life? Will Alex give up her goals in the name of love?

http://amzn.to/1O5GNUa


----------



## bendanarama

*All of my Urban/Historial Fantasy Novellas have now been knocked down to 99p/99¢!*

​


----------



## Mark Tullius

I've made my suspenseful sci-fi novel, _Brightside_, free for the entire month. Already it's sitting #9 in free science fiction books and #170 out of all free books. I'd love to keep spreading this so feel free to tell a friend if you enjoy it. 
I also have some free Audible copies of the just released audiobook for anyone willing to do an honest review. Thanks! Brightside


----------



## Warren Dean

Hi Everyone.

My novel, The Forever Gene, is available for $0.99 on a Kindle Countdown Deal for the next 5 days. It is also on special on Amazon.uk.



In Boston, Massachusetts, an artificial gene which extends human life indefinitely has been developed by geneticist David Herald, and is on the market at a handsome price. In the Mongolian Capital, Ulan Bator, four tall slim figures, their features hidden within hooded capes, walk into a hospital and offer to undergo DNA testing.

Soon, everyone is talking about the Faerie Folk...


----------



## Guest

If you like a smart, brave heroine who must quickly reinvent herself-or else, quirky, colorful characters, and dark villains, you'll love R. Marquez's slightly skewed version of the Pacific Northwest.

Buy Matty Cruz Adventures (first 3 adventures) at the discounted price of 99 cents this long weekend only (starting today).

https://www.amazon.com/Matty-Cruz-Adventures-Astray-Redhead-ebook/dp/B00MQ0PO4Y


----------



## thenotoriousjed

For the kids a countdown deal on my newest picture book. Only .99 until June 24, 2016



Coming soon the second book in the stand alone series The Three Pirate City Cats.


----------



## varshasnowwhite

*ONLY FOR $0.99*

*An Unrealistic Love Story​
By: Varsha Bhardwaj Gaur​
Paru was lonely and in her loneliness she meets Vihaan. She falls in love with him and he motivates her to follow her heart. But why one day she commits suicide? Neha, her elder sister, looks out for Vihaan who has been missing since Paru's demise. Will he be found? Will she get all her queries answered?

Download the KINDLE E-BOOK ONLY FOR $0.99 'An Unrealistic Love Story' from the following links:

www.amazon.com/dp/B01GBA59Y4*


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman* is 99 cents today - for Patty Jansen's SF/Fantasy promo.



If you'd like to see all the books, here's a link: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
This is the last day, so check out the books!


----------



## Alvina

My *Heavenly Thai Recipes* book is on KCD Countdown Deal at 99c for the LAST FEW HOUR !!


----------



## bilbob20

Get my book "Lost Girl" on kindle for 99p/c for the next five days

"Excellent book and since Glasgow is one city I really love this was a great treat" - reader2010

"The author writes in a lyrical way" - Dixie Howell

Based on 30 reviews across amazon.co.uk/com - an average of 4.7 stars.

https://www.amazon.com/lost-Girl-Billy-McLaughlin-ebook/dp/B01E02OCYS

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Girl-Billy-McLaughlin-ebook/dp/B01E02OCYS


----------



## bnapier

I've had my novel, BOUND, price at 0.99 for a few months now. I'm hoping to stir sales because the genre isn't particularly a strong or popular one. But for those of you looking for Christian horror without being knocked over the head with scripture or guilt...this one is for you.



Description:

As John Brighton is helping clean up his church one night, a distressed and frightened man shows up looking for help. John reluctantly decides to lend a hand and, as a result, comes face to face with genuine evil. A young man named Donovan has been possessed by an evil presence and even with the help of the church's pastor, elders, and a demonology expert, all attempt to banish the presence are unsuccessful.

As if that weren't bad enough, John quickly learns that the evil he is facing seems to know intimate details about his son...particularly about the car accident that put his son into a coma nearly one year ago.

Through a dark maze of spiritual warfare and shaken faith, John discovers that the car accident and Donovan's possession are linked by a dark secret that John must unravel to not only rid Donovan of the evil, but to potentially save his son's life.


----------



## AC Cobble

Benjamin Ashwood - classic swords and sorcery adventure. Follow Ben on an epic journey to help his friends, learn to survive in a deadly world and find a good drink! Kindle Count Down deal for the next 5 days. $0.99 compared to $3.99 regular price. Also available on Kindle Unlimited. 70 reviews with 4.6 stars!

Benjamin Ashwood has been compared to Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time and Tolkien's The Hobbit, if you liked those, you will love Benjamin Ashwood!

https://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-Ashwood-AC-Cobble-ebook/dp/B01G9BSFH8/


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

SALE * * * STORM COUNTRY: BOOK 1 * * * 

Running a successful resort in present-day Montana has its challenges for the Storm family. Falling in love is only one of them. Get to know the whole family in Book 1 for only .99 on Kindle Countdown. But hurry! Sale ends Friday at midnight.


----------



## howtorelax

How to Relax!: A Guide to Finding the Perfect Relaxation Technique

** On Sale for $.99 in August**

Link: https://www.amazon.com/How-Relax-Finding-Relaxation-Technique-ebook/dp/B01HO682YI/


----------



## bnapier

My novel DARK WATER, Book 1 in the Cooper M. Reid series, is just $1 for the next 19 hours as a Kindle Countdown Deal.



As a former Special Agent within a shadow branch of the government, Cooper M. Reid's work took him to some odd places...researching time vortexes in Kansas, demons in Norway, and UFOs in Jerusalem. The work only got weirder when he decided to go rogue and start investigating for himself.

So it came as no real surprise when he disappeared one year ago.

Now that he has re-appeared, Cooper has no recollection of what happened to him. All he knows is that he is now driven to help those that are being tormented by the paranormal, and that he needs to stay hidden from the people he once worked for.

In DARK WATER, Cooper finds himself drawn to a beach-side community in North Carolina where children are drowning by inexplicable means. But what Cooper quickly discovers is that while the deaths are certainly tragic, the real horror lies in what drew the children to the ocean in the first place.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents today*

It's a Bargain Book at Ereader News Today



Thriller / Woman Sleuth
358 pages


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My new release, KINRU, is a novella of around 25,000 words (a couple hours or so of reading, depending on how fast you read). It is 99 cents and available to borrow through Kindle Unlimited.



There is an "Easter egg" in the cover, but you'll need good eyes and an understanding of the story to find it.


----------



## Kathryn Knight

My publisher has put HAUNTED SOULS on sale - from $5.99 to 99 cents - for a two week promotion! If you like steamy romance, ghost stories, and/or second chances, get it now while it's less than a buck!

Four years ago, Emily Shea and Staff Sergeant Brett Leeds agreed to part with no strings attached. Sparks flew during their brief affair, but fate intervened, sending Brett overseas. When an unexpected pregnancy derailed Emily's own plans, her attempts to locate Brett were soon overwhelmed by the challenges of single motherhood. Now, Brett has returned home, and Emily is forced to share her secret.

Despite feeling betrayed, Brett is determined to forge a relationship with their son, Tyler. As the former lovers battle both their inner demons and their mutual desire, another presence enters their lives-Tyler's imaginary friend.

Soon, however, the chilling evidence points to a different conclusion: a ghost has formed a dangerous connection with their son. Emily's attempts to help both a lost soul and a friend in need spiral toward a deadly confrontation, and Brett must race to save Emily before he loses her again-forever.

https://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Souls-Kathryn-Knight-ebook/dp/B01EZLQX9G/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=#nav-subnav


----------



## smashthegamestate

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J9SAEUE

4.5 Stars on Amazon!

*Colin Spindler's CULT Group Coffee Sequence is a mystical space yarn for lovers of psychedelic science fiction.

CULT Group, a corporate entity shrouded in mystery and connected somehow to humans' colonization of Mars, is promising the impossible. It claims that the human mind can be separated from the body via a strange VR-like process called Sequencing. If CULT Group's claims check out, then human beings might just be able to cheat death.

Could disembodied immortality be at last within humanity's grasp? Or is CULT Group full of beans? The mysterious Participant sets out to investigate.

Of Bots and Beans introduces readers to the reclusive actress Dame Saffron Von Scruplescotch, the fumbling Director Jerubimbo Gripebagger, the mysterious Participant, the eccentric ideas of Sir Francis Buildobare, and the ever-present metamorphic nanobiotech bots crawling all over everything.

Of Bots and Beans is a Kindle Unlimited short read SF fans won't want to miss.*


----------



## KelliWolfe

*Obsessed*

*I'd never imagined that someone just looking at me could set me on fire.*

Why couldn't Patrick look at me that way? But this was his father, and the feelings surging through my body were wrong on so many levels that I didn't even know where to start listing them. This couldn't be happening. What the hell had I done? I'd kissed my boyfriend's father. He'd kissed _me_.

_And sweet God, how I wanted him to do it again._

I should have felt guilty for kissing her, but I didn't. From the very first moment I set eyes on Sylvie, I wanted her. I didn't give a f**k that she was half my age, or my son's girlfriend. I didn't care about anything, except somehow taking her away from him and claiming her for my own.

_I intended to make her mine-completely mine-and know that no other man but me was ever going to touch her again._

Trigger Warning: This is part one of a four part serial with cliffhanger endings. If you don't like serials or cliffhanger endings, go find your safe space. If you would prefer to get the whole thing at once, all four parts will be released in a combined edition when the series is complete.


----------



## Alvina

You know very well you will put on weight with fast food!
But you have no time to cook, and you still want to look and feel better?


----------



## jdrew

New Release - epic fantasy pre-order for August 21 release date
Introductory priced at 99 cents

An epic fantasy filled with action and unique characters where good battles evil, demons and dragons, magic swords and wizards plus a woodland nymph who will steal your heart, a girl who can fly and knights of the highest caliber.

​


----------



## jrutgermadison

My debut novel, _A Curse upon the Saints,_ is 99 cents through the end of August. (Free on Kindle Unlimited)

https://www.amazon.com/Curse-Saints-Dogma-Souls-Chains-ebook/dp/B00PBUEIMU

It currently has a 4.3 rating on Goodreads (21 ratings/12 reviews)

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30170462-a-curse-upon-the-saints


----------



## JD Byrne

For a limited time, _The Endless Hills_, second book in _The Water Road_ Trilogy is only 99 cents:










The Second Great Neldathi Uprising has begun, setting the world of the Water Road on fire.

United by Antrey Ranbren, the Neldathi clans have attacked across the great river, laying waste to the metropolis of Innisport. Now they hunt the Triumvirate army in the Endless Hills of Telebria. Antrey knows a crushing victory in pitched battle is what they need to win this war. The Neldathi have swept aside everything in their path, but time is not on their side. That's why she's sent Naath and Goshen on desperate missions to find help.

Trapped in Oberton by the negative reaction to her book exposing the Triumvirate's treatment of the Neldathi, Strefer wonders how the Neldathi have been so successful on the battlefield. She leaves the safety of the city in the trees to find the truth. Along with Rurek, she traces the evidence back to the last place she ever expected.

A world torn apart by war and a dwindling sense of hope for the future - the next chapter in the epic saga of _The Water Road_.

Until Sunday (September 4), get _The Endless Hills_ for only 99 cents at Amazon.

Also, if you need to get caught up with _The Water Road_, it's available for free while the 99-cent promo is happening!


----------



## Marc Rokoff

Concurrence by Marc Rokoff 
99 cents

The day after Phillip secretly invents a way to communicate with his future self, an anomaly in space is observed & it's heading towards earth. Coincidence?

This mind-bending science fiction novella offers up a satisfying last person on Earth time travel adventure intended for science fiction fans.

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/Concurrence-Marc-Rokoff-ebook/dp/B01KII52Y2
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Concurrence-Marc-Rokoff-ebook/dp/B01KII52Y2


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the next couple of days*​


----------



## Alvina

The world's best recipes is on 99c Kindle Countdown Deals now! 

​


----------



## Guest

Here's a few of mine ...



In _Napoleon Hill's Awesome Secret_, his 'secret' for creating wealth is outlined in a simple 7-step formula that anyone can apply to create abundance.

Napoleon Hill's Awesome Secret (Wealth Attraction)



Perhaps you are still looking for that little pearl of wisdom that can make the difference and propel you forward toward your goal. Well, you will find something of real value in this little book which was written especially for you.

The Making of a Warrior: Success Principles



The prospect of Jesus Christ as God Incarnate may be an illogical proposition but that does not necessarily make it a false one. Given that we cannot explore this question logically, how can we ever know the answer to this central, fundamental question about the nature of Jesus and his relevance to humankind?

The Gospel According to St William (Inspirational Bible Study)


----------



## archaeoroutes

There are over a hundred 99c science fiction and fantasy books at http://pattyjansen.com/promo/ today...


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer - 99 cents - It's in Patty Jansen's big SF/Fantasy promotion.

Genre: Paranormal - Psychic Suspense in Hawaii

477 pages



THE NECROMANCER 
Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

Michelle sustained visible scars from the terrifying and almost lethal attack, but pure fear motivated the move from her home in California to Hawaii. She's scared her attacker will come back. She's sure the next time he'll kill her. Now she has a successful career and she figures abstinence is an acceptable, if lonely, way to live.

Michelle decides an affair with a wickedly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of the humiliating, embarrassing, and uncontrollable anxiety attacks which plague her whenever she finds herself alone with a man.

How could she know that she made the worst possible choice?


----------



## jdrew

*Free or 99 Cents for a limited time*
My latest novel, Fall of the Western Kings, is available as an ebook exclusively at Amazon, which if you're a Prime member means you can get it for free through Kindle Unlimited. And even if you aren't, it is introductory priced at 99 cents.

Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.

​


----------



## archaeoroutes

​


----------



## ScottFish

Let's add another one to the 99 cents shelf. Sell Smarter is the first book in my series of books for sales professionals. This short read aims to give actionable strategies and tactics to increase your bottom line.

Not only is it currently 99 cents, but is also in Kindle Unlimited.

Available at the link below and in my signature.

http://bit.ly/30MinSales


----------



## emthomas1

Greetings, all -

Catch my epic fantasy The Bulls of War for only $0.99 on Kindle, this week only! Averaging 4.4/5.0 (29 reviews) on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J0AXB74), read the novel readers call "a red-blooded epic", "masterful", "deep", and "intense". Enter a world one reader said was "on the scale of George R. R. Martin's Game of Thrones."

Blurb follows:

For LOVE. For HONOR. For VENGEANCE. As clouds of civil war gather over an aging empire, two friends and generals find themselves on opposite sides of the factional divide. Now, they must sacrifice everything to save themselves from their realm and their realm from itself.

Cheers!


----------



## MarcyLooWho

*Run. The dead have risen.

Grace Lost is available on Amazon for 99 cents or FREE through Kindle Unlimited! A five-book series with a sixth releasing soon.*​


----------



## tneighbors

I have the first three books (box set) of my epic fantasy Five Kingdoms series on sale for only ¢.99 If you love a great series, the Five Kingdoms has plenty to keep your Kindle full and happy. All the individual books are on Kindle Unlimited as well.


----------



## GLevin

Get my latest dark comedy/thriller Sick to Death (a Kindle bestseller) for just 99-cents (or £0.99 over on Amazon UK) now through Oct. 19th.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Until midnight Oct. 21, Angel Wishes, Book 1 of the Tea or Sympathy light romance series is 99 cents on Kindle Countdown. Also, Penny Dreams, Book 2 is 99 cents. 

Here is a brief blurb for each. Angel Wishes - ASIN:B00NFRLOLE When Addie inherits her parents' small antique shop, she wonders how she can pursue her New York career and keep the shop her parents loved. Although the shop barely breaks even, it's a meeting place for friends to gossip and share tea-or sympathy when needed. Then there's Gabe, an old childhood friend who's become an important part of her life. When she finally gets her big break, he selflessly wishes her well. Not until he's hurt in his job as a firefighter does she realize the only true love shown in their relationship was on his part, by not asking her to give up her dream and stay.

Penny Dreams - ASIN:B00OHY7WPG Shattered by her husband's death, Pam devotes herself to raising their daughter. When she meets Barry she begins to feel whole again. Barry is also smitten and would marry her in a heartbeat were it not for her teenage daughter. When Pam learns her husband had a child with another woman while away at war, she's torn. The child, orphaned when her mother died, is living in poverty with an uncle. Aware the man she loved would've wanted the best for both daughters, she considers adopting the child, but fears Barry might bail on her when he learns he has to win over two daughters, one of whom has already taken a strong dislike to him.

You'll find the books in the lineup at the bottom of this post. I hope you'll check them out.


----------



## Ann Werner

I like to write scary stories so of course, this time of year is one of my favorites. There's nothing like a good, safe scare - much better than an ACTUAL scare - and I've got a couple of books that are the perfect Halloween treat! And better yet, I've got coupons for you to use to buy each of them for just 99 cents! *Offer ends November 1, 2016.*

_Cooper's Grove_ is a ghost story, a love story and a tale of redemption. It's narrated by Agnes MacPherson, or Miss Aggie as she's called by the people who know her. She can see auras and spirits, and the people of Cooper's Grove come to her to make connections with the dearly departed. But Miss Aggie has never encountered a departed soul quite like John Dawson. A jealous husband in life, he remains so in death; and when his former wife takes up with local artist Billy Joe Dean, things get crazy - and scary. Go to https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/575051 get your digital copy for just 99cents! Use coupon code FW45S.

If a Satanic serial killer is more your style, I've got you covered with _CRAZY!_ Celebrity chef Emily Simonson is being stalked by a mystery killer who is targeting actresses who bear a resemblance to her. Emily is sent a warning prior to the murders and a photograph of the victim after the deed is done. She knows she's going to be a victim, but she doesn't know when. It's terror in Tinseltown and it can terrify you this Halloween. Keep the lights on when you read this one! Go to https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/560860 to get your digital copy for just 99 cents! Use coupon code SQ57U.

If you'd like a FREE short story, just sign up for my mailing list and get your digital copy of _The Chemtrail Conspiracy._ http://annwerner.info


----------



## ScottFish

Sell Smarter is available for ninety-nine cents through October 23, 2016.

https://www.amazon.com/Minute-Sales-Coach-Presents-Smarter-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8


----------



## Soren

Enjoy mm romance with awkward boys, blood, and perhaps some other bodily fluids? Monster may just be for you. Available at a new release price of 99c until November 7.

***

Bloodied corridors. Mangled bodies. Deranged test subjects. All in a day's work at Vertex, a corporation devoted to perfecting the human form by any means necessary. But even corporations make mistakes. Sometimes the path to progress is littered with corpses.

It's up to Jarod Samuels to keep Vertex's hallways pristine and safe. He's quiet and unquestioning, the perfect mix of tight lips and loose morals. But Jarod's been looking the other way for five years. Scrubbing bloodstains and bagging bodies is losing its luster.

Then a handsome young maverick named Gabriel Anderson joins Jarod's department, this man with a huge ego and an even huger mouth. He's infuriating but intriguing, as brash as he is beautiful, and almost enough to keep Jarod preoccupied. Almost.

But between workplace hazards, psychic sociopaths, and a mysterious formula that alters the human body, Jarod's doubts are surging strong. Should he stay with the corporation, or run like hell? This is Vertex, after all, where the walls watch with glass eyes, the laboratories groan with secrets - and employee termination ends more than just careers.


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the next couple of days*​


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast In The Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast In The Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## hardnutt

*99c / 99p: FOUR Rafferty and Llewellyn Novels - Books 5 - 8. Final Day!*

*LAST DAY! *Final chance to grab a 4-novel mystery bargain. If you like a little laughter and mayhem in your murder mysteries, why not try Rafferty & Llewellyn? A steal at 99c / 99p.

Available at all the usual retailers.

*Ends 4 November 2016.*

As always, they feature my DI Joe Rafferty, who battles crime - and his selectively law-abiding family - with wit, vigour, and sometimes sheer desperation. He is ably assisted by Sergeant Dafyd Llewellyn, whose moral certainties give Rafferty palpitations.

And as if that's not enough, the follow-on book, #9 Blood on the Bones, is also 99c / 99p!


----------



## Pamela

*The Living Image *

It's 99 cents right now for Patty's big promo.

Photobucket is down so I can't post a picture. See it here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YUCCDG


----------



## Alvina

My "breakthrough" anti-aging recipe book is discounted for a buck now! 

"We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them." -Albert Einstein

​


----------



## Thomas Trang

A futuristic heist story set in the past, as if _Neuromancer_ met _Casablanca_ then ran off and got married (with someone like Elmore Leonard as the master of ceremonies).

It's a story about an expert thief recruited by his former employers for `one last job' - to travel back in time to Nazi-occupied Paris and steal looted artworks from the Germans before they are destroyed forever.

It moves along at a fast pace, but hints at an expansive secret history of the twentieth century. There is action, romance, chain-smoking and lots of guns. Django Reinhardt and Hermann Goering make brief appearances. The whole thing clocks in at around the length of _The Old Man & The Sea_. Did I mention there were guns?


----------



## jdrew

*Special for the Holidays
Free on Kindle Unlimited
99 Cents otherwise*

A collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories. 
A great book for early readers with illustrations for each chapter.

​


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast In The Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast In The Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. 
You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## kbamazonian

You wanted to know all about Yugoslavia and some things about London, but couldn't be bothered to pay over $0.99. Now you don't have to.

London for Immigrant suckers

https://www.amazon.co.uk/London-immigrant-suckers-Kolya-S-ebook/dp/B01H0MD002


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Today starts a new Kindle Countdown for Where Dreams Are Born. Until midnight Nov. 19 it's only 99 cents. Hope you'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Conway

My new book, Rose Quartz Magick, is now available on Amazon. Rose Quartz Magick is a collection of visualization and crystal magick spells for beginners, focused around the rose quartz stone and its innate properties. It's currently available for .99.


----------



## joseph80

Mine is $1.50. It's been called one of the most original love stories in years: 
https://www.amazon.com/Diary-Marilyn-Justice-Love-Rekindled-ebook/dp/B01LX7V4QN/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479097371&sr=8-1&keywords=marilyn+justice


----------



## Dazzle

Looking for a Mystery?

Check Out------>*Twisted Murder: A Murder Mystery Novelette* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ILL0ICE

Only $0.99 and Free with a Kindle Unlimited Subscription.


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Newcomer, a science fiction anthology from authors on kboards, is 99c/99p.


----------



## vamsee

Heart rending story of a Brilliant Psychiatrist turning into a Neurotic! Just $0.99!


----------



## ricmac

Limited Time Offer! *Buy Presence for just $0.99*, this week only on the Kindle Store.


In the year 2051, virtual reality bleeds into real life.

After attending a mixed reality march in Washington DC, protesting against the government's insidious Drone Defense Network, Gats Holloway makes a shocking discovery. Her best friend Adrian has been shot dead. Determined to find his killer, Gats explores the dark side of Doppel, a massively popular virtual world and the Facebook of its era. Along the way she encounters a terrorist plot, multiple virtual clones, and a hacker group called Random. Can Gats navigate the increasingly violent Doppel and bring Adrian's killer to justice?

_"Completely changed the way I think about VR."_ Josh Todd

_"Surprisingly gritty - the virtual world of Doppel has its own seedy underbelly, a thinly-veiled critique of present-day troll culture."_ Tom Cully

_"An electrifying ride through the future of virtual reality!"_ Top cyberpunk novelist Eliot Peper

If you're a fan of *Cyberpunk* and *Technothrillers*, *check out PRESENCE now*.


----------



## Matthew S. Rotundo

My SF adventure novels, _Petra_ and _Petra Released_, are on sale now through *December 5th*.

Petra is a prison world, a repository for the worst of the worst in all of Ported Space. But it also harbors shattering secrets. And somewhere in its dark heart, the prison break of the millennium is on . . .


----------



## chrisv

Hi all! The kindle version of Lizzie Borden, Zombie Hunter is on sale for 99 cents, Dec. 1-15!

What if Lizzie Borden did it... because she had no other choice?
Every family has its secrets&#8230;

One hot August morning in 1892, Lizzie Borden picked up an axe and murdered her father and stepmother. Newspapers claim she did it for the oldest of reasons: family conflicts, jealousy and greed. But what if her parents were already dead? What if Lizzie slaughtered them because they'd become zombies?

Thrust into a horrific world where the walking dead are part of a shocking conspiracy to infect not only Fall River, Massachusetts, but also the world beyond, Lizzie battles to protect her sister, Emma, and her hometown from nightmarish ghouls and the evil forces controlling them.


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast InThe Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast InThe Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.
Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Love, Lies & Clones is available for pre-order for 99 cents through December 15th. 
It's a Mystery/thriller with a to romance/sci-fi about a clone's desperate search for the truth.
(Click book cover in signature to link to Amazon or here: goo.gl/fcwxfL )

Blurb:
June’s deadly secret is she’s a clone, and if she tells anyone about her father’s involvement, he’ll face the death penalty. After his suspicious disappearance, the police have failed to find him. 

During her frantic search, she’s surprised by an AWOL military man who insists her father's the key to finding his brother. Bullets fly as they uncover more about the horrific experiments. 

Can June trust someone with her secret...and her heart?


----------



## Alvina

The mouth-watering weight loss and beauty recipes in 10 minutes is now only 99c !! 

​


----------



## jdrew

99 cents for a little while longer
Free on Kindle Unlimited​Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.

​


----------



## KaylaKrantz

*99 cents!!!!!*










Dead by Morning (Rituals of the Night Book One)

Amazon Link: https://amzn.com/B00XZCYSYE

Genre: New Adult, Paranormal Thriller, Horror

Summary:

Obsession is deadly. No one learns that better than Luna Ketz, a pessimistic high school senior. She wishes more than anything to graduate but things don't always go as planned. Luna quickly finds herself trapped in a web of lies and murders, spun by the least suspected person in her hometown. It's not long before she realizes she's being targeted by the person she despises most in the world. When Luna figures out who is behind the killings, things make a turn for the bizarre when she is contacted by a friend she has not heard from in years. It is then Luna realizes she is very much in danger, but although she can avoid the killer in reality, she cannot avoid him in her dreams.


----------



## Paranormal Piper

99 cents and free for Kindle Unlimited subscribers.



Welcome to Transylvaniatown,

Penny Dreadful thought life would be simpler when her and her sisters moved to the cozy and touristy Transylvaniatown, but life is never simple for a vampire, especially in a town filled with witches and werewolves and a drop-dead gorgeous sheriff.

Someone has been leaving enchanted books around town. Enchanted books filled with creatures that become real when they're opened.

When the local librarian is found dead with fang marks in his neck, it's up to Penny to catch the killer because it takes a vampire to catch a vampire, even one made of ink, but then the real challenge begins - finding the person writing with the deadly ink and stopping them before they put pen to paper once again.

Welcome to Transylvaniatown, the friendly little town filled with tricks, treats, and all kinds of things that go bump in the night.

* ** * ** *
This is humorous paranormal cozy mystery featuring a handful of vampires, a bit of magic, and a touch of romance. It's rated PG-13 due to mild language and some romance.

The Vampire and the Ink of Doom (Dreadful Vampire Mysteries Book 1)


----------



## trixiebloom

Facebook Blues by Trixie Bloom is on a Christmas Countdown at Amazon!
Kindle version of Facebook Blues for only 99¢ from the 22nd - 29th of December.

In the US - Amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DYYP2VA

and in the UK - Amazon.co.uk https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DYYP2VA










Facebook Blues is a romantic comedy about what happens when you chase your past.

Accident prone misfit Lauren , is dizzy and sexually intoxicating, although she believes herself incapable of love. Deeply bored 
and unimpressed with her life, she delves into her past, looking for her first love, David.

More than twenty years since they last met, she is about to re-enter his world, uninvited, with life changing consequences for everyone around her...

This book has an accompanying playlist, and an original song 'embedded' within. At the appropriate moment in the story, either scanning a QR code or typing the url will enable the reader to listen along with the characters.​


----------



## Harriet Schultz

"I stayed up reading it until 3a.m. on a work night!"

FALLING INTO DREW, steamy contemporary romance,is on sale this week for just $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LA181DA

url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LA181DA/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url]


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

* * * KINDLE COUNTDOWN SALE * * * STORM COUNTRY: BOOK 1 * * * 

Running a successful resort in present-day Montana has its challenges for the Storm family. Falling in love is only one of them. Get to know the whole family in Book 1 for only .99 on Kindle Countdown. But hurry! Sale ends midnight January 10.

Storm Country is presented in serial format with the story in each book continuing into the next one. Series is complete at four books.


----------



## kbamazonian

London for Immigrant suckers; So long Yugoslavia £0.99 till the end of this month.

https://www.amazon.com/London-immigrant-suckers-Kolya-S-ebook/dp/B01H0MD002


----------



## BenjWall

*Everyday Crap for under a buck. *

Everyday Crap (Everyday Crap Series Book 1)

*The struggle is real.*
John, Chris and Erik are neighbors in the quaint subdivision of The Creeks of Sage Valley Phase II. The three men happily live the typical suburban family life. But, it's not all birthday parties and bounce houses.

These men struggle everyday to fulfill their roles as fathers, friends and husbands. They face challenges like grocery shopping under pressure, learning to play the Tooth Fairy and competing for Halloween bragging rights. Throw in Santa and the HOA and it all adds up to a whole lot of crap.

Now you can get Everyday Crap for just $.99 for a limited time.


----------



## ScottFish

Sell Smarter - Seven Simple Strategies For Sales Success is available for .99 1/27-1/30. If you are a Kindle Unlimited subscriber, you can read it for free as well.

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Simple-Strategies-Success-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## archaeoroutes

Ace fighter pilot Anastasia Seivers is offered a secret assignment: to join a squadron taking the fight to Concorde's true enemies. But this squadron isn't part of the regular Concorde military, it is attached to the Legion Libertus, the independent force responsible for saving thousands of lives after the nuclear attack. After initial hope that her new commanders will be different, Seivers starts to suspect that they too are prejudiced against her.
Determined to remove the chip from Seivers' shoulder, Prefect Olivia Johnson, commander of the Legion, takes her on as pilot for a special mission.
*New release. Available now at 99c/99p.*








http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/twodemocracies/prejudice.php​


----------



## ScottFish

On a whim, I dropped the price for Sell Even Smarter: Seven More Simple Strategies For Sales Success (30 Minute Sales Coach Book 2) today as well.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Two of the books in my signature are at $0.99 at the moment!

What Lies Beneath the Mask is a contemporary NA romance (no on page sex scenes) between stage manager, Annabelle, and leading man, Jack, as they put on an amateur production of The Phantom of the Opera. This will go up to $3.99 on Wednesday.

The Dryad’s Pawprint released on Tuesday and is a paranormal romance between panther shifter, Kem, and dryad, Lia. This one is meant to be a light & fun read and is going to stay at $0.99 as it's first in series!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamela

Midnight Reflections - 99 cents for a couple of days for a promo.



324 pages - Romantic Suspense

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she was feeling guilty as hell

Julia is enacting a dangerous undercover role herself, working to complete her late brother's manuscript for a famous movie producer, while trying to find out why her brother was murdered. The other mystery was who this man, Robin, really was. She feared he might be much more than the simple mechanic he proclaimed himself to be. Can she really trust him?


----------



## AmesburyArcher

I, Richard Plantagenet: Loyaulte me Lie. 
https://www.amazon.com/Richard-Plan...peare's monster nor a sullen saint[IMG][/IMG]


----------



## WildYonderPress

From now until Frebruary 6, _Zombie Bigfoot_ by Nick Sullivan will be 99 cents in Kindle format on Amazon. Zombie Bigfoot (Creature Quest Series Book 1)
And, for an additional $1.99 you can add the Audible narration (regular price, $19.95). Just select the option at the right before adding the Kindle edition to your cart.

Visit zombiebigfoot.com for links to Amazon and information about the book and the author.

A horror spoof full of adventure and science fiction elements, Zombie Bigfoot is packed with colorful characters, outlandish situations, and madcap mayhem. The truth is out there... and it will eat your face.

"No one can shift from gore to guffaws like Nick Sullivan!" - Michael Reisig, author of the _Road to Key West_ series.

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is one of those stories that will stick with me... I would put this up with the adventure greats Preston & Child and David Wood." - Brian Krespan of _Brian's Book Blog_. http://briansbookblog.com/zombie-bigfoot-nick-sullivan/

"Fantastic story telling from a very gifted writer." - Wayne Stinnett, author of the _Fallen_ series.

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is a thrill ride from beginning to end. It delivers laughs and shivers in equal measure." - Tom Alan Robbins, playwright of _The Amish Girl's Guide to Armageddon_.

"Great fun and highly recommended...wonderfully wacky characters." - Bill Pronzini, author of the Nameless Detective series.

​


----------



## Steve Vernon

PLEASE buy this book so I can feed my cat. She is looking at me. Dang it, she is licking her lips. I tell you I am in mortal danger of becoming a human-freaking-hairball...

Let me tell you about this book. Do you like mermaids? Do you love selkies? How about sea food?

Oh damn it, she's looking at me again. Why the heck did I have to say SEA FOOD

KELPIE DREAMS is jazzier than jazz hands - a solid five-out-of-five stolen neon yellow Audis. Grab this book today while it is only a dollar or read it for FREE on Kindle Unlimited!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## Alvina

The mouth-watering weight loss and beauty recipes in 10 minutes is now on 99c Kindle Countdown deal from 02/15/2017 to 02/22/2017 !!

​


----------



## Amy Maroney

*Just 99c/99p! Feb. 17-20 only. FREE for KU subscribers.*

The Girl from Oto

When art historian Zari Durrell scores a coveted position in Scotland researching the life and work of artist Cornelia van der Zee, she decodes clues hidden in two 16th-century portraits. Originally attributed to Van der Zee, the paintings contain traces of another artist entirely: a mysterious young woman named Mira. Risking both her professional reputation and safety, Zari tracks Mira along the pilgrim's route of Camino de Santiago in the rugged Pyrenees mountains-and plunges deep into the past.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Angel Wishes, Book 1 of the Tea or Sympathy series is only 99 cents/pence on Kindle Countdown from Feb. 17 (today) through Feb. 23 (Thursday) in both US and UK. As a bonus, Penny Dreams, Book 2 is also on sale. Two books for less than the price of one. Check it out. Books are in my lineup below. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jena H

Valentine's Day is over, but are you still in the mood for something a little... spicy?

Here's a short story about a woman who went to see a man for one simple request... and ended up with something else altogether.


----------



## Mark Tullius

Fill up on some death and darkness. Each of my books is either $0.99 or free between now and Easter.








Hope you find something you enjoy.
https://www.amazon.com/Mark-Tullius/e/B008L1JWUO


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the next week*​


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let me tell you about my latest 99 cent special - available for only a SHORT time!

Just click this cover to get to the Amazon.com listing.


The three stooges. The three wise men. The three little pigs.

And now MIDNIGHT HAT TRICK, a collection of three wonderfully chilling novellas from Nova Scotia storyteller Steve Vernon.

HAMMURABI ROAD is a dark tale of ******* noir, revenge and retribution, backwoods justice and getting closer to a black bear than you ever dreamed possible. The story starts with the eternal triangle: three men in a pick-up truck, two in front and one duct-taped in back.

NOT JUST ANY OLD GHOST STORY is a quiet little story about coming home and ghosts that you can never escape. It is a story that will take you to the very heart of storytelling itself.

SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME is a fast and fun read that asks the question, what would a bunch of over-the-hill old-time hockey players from Northern Labrador deal with a tour bus full of vampires? If you are having a hard time dealing with that concept just throw the movie SLAPSHOT into a blender with the movie 30 DAYS OF NIGHT and hit frappe.

This is not high literature, you understand.

This is a cold beer with a cheeseburger chaser.

"Steve Vernon gets it right. SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME hits all the right notes with me. A wonderful cast of characters, great dialogue and an evil bus full of vicious vampires." FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND

"This genre needs new blood and Steve Vernon is quite a transfusion." Edward Lee, author of GOON and THE BIGHEAD

"Steve Vernon is the real deal." Richard Chizmar, CEMETERY DANCE MAGAZINE

(and here's the UK cover to hit for all of you UK horror fans)


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Falling Into Drew, a bestselling (now #17 in sports romance) steamy contemporary romance is on sale this weekend $0.99 (reg. $2.99).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DA181LA

She stumbled. He caught her.
She didn't know who he was until she saw his face in a magazine.

When New York book editor Kate Porter trips and falls into Drew O'Connor's arms, she has no idea that the man with the drop- dead looks is an Olympic champion skier, the face of famous luxury brands, and a serial dater of models and actresses. Their attraction is immediate but neither does anything about it. He rides off on his Harley and she returns to her office.

The chemistry between them is undeniable when Drew's agent brings his reluctant client to Kate's office a few weeks later to pitch a book about his life. As they move forward, their sexual tension makes it difficult to maintain a professional distance. The relationship quickly heats up, but Drew's fame, dark past, and a life-changing secret test their feelings for each other.


----------



## Alvina

Have you tried the best recipes in the world?

It's on 99c Kindle Countdown Deal: 

​


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

ALL THAT NEVER WAS, a Kindle Unlimited book, is on Kindle Countdown through March 20 for only 99cents/pence. 

Megan is a woman who can't forget past sorrows; Jeffrey goes to great lengths to forget his. Brought together during a raging blizzard, these two lost souls find solace and love with one another, unaware their pasts and sorrows are strangely linked.

5 stars from a top 500 reviewer. "Most highly recommended."

I hope you find time to check it out.


----------



## CELong

A Thin Line Between Love and Lust: A Poly Love Story
By C E Long

* A NEW EROTIC ROMANCE NOVEL BY EMERGING AUTHOR C E LONG THAT PUSHES THE LIMITS OF SEX, LOVE, AND HAPPINESS IN THE NEW MILLENNIUM. EXPERIENCE A NEW HAPPILY EVER AFTER WITH DARING CHARACTERS WILLING TO DEFINE THEIR OWN MEANINGS OF FAMILY IN THIS FEEL GOOD LOVE STORY THAT'S SURE TO RAISE AN EYEBROW.

***ONLY 99 CENTS FOR A LIMITED TIME*** *​


----------



## dalegge

Agent Ralph is called upon to solve a mystery of a cat that's gone missing. He and his fellow 121st St. Clowder team stumble into a haunted house full of dangerous surprises. They quickly find they are not alone. Trapped in this abandoned house they must search for the cat and a way out before the dark lair's owner finds them!

"Lured victims, an angry foe, a hungry ghost, and a pint-sized inventor are confronted in this case. Can Agent Ralph use his swift thinking and strong paws to stop this diabolical plot? Will he and his team of Domesticated Investigation Bureau agents find their missing neighbor before it is too late? Together, they uncover a terrifying device that has been haunting all who dare to cross its path but is it enough?"

"Tilda Hale appears to be making her literary debut with this well scribed book, the intended audience being children ages 8 - 12. From her title we should expect this to be an ongoing series - THE AGENT RALPH series - and if she is able to maintain the level of relating stories in subsequent installments, then we may just be discovering a new quality children's book writer.

Tilda elects to step into the anthropomorphic arena - all her characters are animals, thinking and behaving as human counterparts in a mystery investigation that is well developed and doesn't feel strained, the way so many animals-as-human-character roles do - Grady"

"Although a first work by Hale, her talent is evident in this short children's book. As a result, the story-line is rich in prose and development. Novellas by their nature are short and can not contain the structure and development of a full novel. However within the 31 pages of the book, Hale entertains and holds the interest of the young reader.

Animals of any kinds are favorites with children. With a cast of animal characters and a story-line including detectives, monsters, and mystery, The Ghastly Gizmo holds any child's attention. Hale gave the animals real jobs which any child can relate. Although to some the book will seem geared to much older children, we must keep in mind the age we live and dwell. We live in a computer generation with children more fully developed educationally and emotionally. After all, most are texting in first grade and playing computer games. - Vera"










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MPVLPF6


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories - 99 cents this weekend for the big promo*

​
"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

            ​


----------



## Kathryn Knight

My pub is putting my latest release HAUNTED SOULS on SALE from $5.99 to less than a buck - 99c! This is "paranormal romantic suspense" - steamy romance with a haunting mystery - so escape to Cape Cod this weekend! (sale is on all ebook formats)

*Voted one of the Top 3 Books of 2016 at Read Free.ly ~ latest release from #1 Kindle Bestselling author Kathryn Knight*

http://a.co/b6ffzR1

Four years ago, Emily Shea and Staff Sergeant Brett Leeds agreed to part with no strings attached. Sparks flew during their brief affair, but fate intervened, sending Brett overseas. When an unexpected pregnancy derailed Emily's own plans, her attempts to locate Brett were soon overwhelmed by the challenges of single motherhood. Now, Brett has returned home, and Emily is forced to share her secret.

Despite feeling betrayed, Brett is determined to forge a relationship with their son, Tyler. As the former lovers battle both their inner demons and their mutual desire, another presence enters their lives-Tyler's imaginary friend. Soon, however, the chilling evidence points to a different conclusion: a ghost has formed a dangerous connection with their son. Emily's attempts to help both a lost soul and a friend in need spiral toward a deadly confrontation, and Brett must race to save Emily before he loses her again-forever.


----------



## Tony Richards

_This entire supernatural adventure series is now on sale at Amazon Kindle's minimum price._

    

_There's something very strange about Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. In the first place, there's a problem getting in there ... voices start up in your head, warning you to stay away. And then there's that creepy looking mansion at the summit of the biggest hill, weird creatures roaming through its grounds. And that's when you begin suspecting there might be some otherworldly force at work ... like witchcraft, perhaps?
_

_Also available in paperback._


----------



## maxlee308

Here is a book for you. It's called "Free Will." It's a non-fiction book about free will. 
A quite short but hopefully informative read. 

Get it here: 
Free Will


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

New Release! For a limited time Before Love Had a Name: Book 1 has an introductory price of .99 or its equivalent in all Amazon stores. It goes up to its regular price of $2.99 on April 22, 2017. Before Love Had a Name is presented in serial format with the story in each book continuing into the next one. Series will be complete at four books. I hope you'll check it out. Here is a brief description.

A romantic entanglement is the last thing Nina wants after she's acquitted of murdering her abusive husband. Anxious to heal her broken spirit, she flees south where she meets and falls in love with Lee and his daughter, Robbie. Tasked with raising his daughter alone after her mother takes off, Lee also struggles to keep the small beachside cottages he inherited solvent. Nina gives him a hand and soon becomes a treasured helpmate to him and a surrogate mother to Robbie - at least until the little girl's wayward mom shows up.

Click on the book cover below to go to its page. Thanks for reading.


----------



## 31842

Get five, full-length books by USA Today and NY Times bestselling authors for only 99-cents! *cough* Including my penny dreadful A Spirited Manor *cough*

*Cursed by Magic: 5 Full-Length Urban Fantasy Books
*


*Immerse yourself in the riveting world of vampires, shifters, mages, witches, ghosts, mediums, angels, and all things magic.

A thrilling collection of the finest in urban fantasy. Sit back and binge on five full-length novels that will have you on the edge-of-your-seat. Romance, magic, mystery, and shocking twists that will leave you breathless.
*

FEATURING:

Spirits, Stilettos, and a Silver Bustier - Deanna Chase
Whiskey, Vamps, and Thieves - Selene Charles
Sterling - Dannika Dark
A Spirited Manor - Kate Danley
Cast in Angelfire: An Urban Fantasy Romance - SM Reine


----------



## TroyAndrew

Ketogenic Healthy Weight-Loss Recipes: A Diet Master Guide To Achieving Ketosis by Amber J. Rylie is $0.99 available at www.troyandrewtrading.com

This ketogenic book is loaded with amazing keto friendly recipes that will put you in to a state of nutritional ketosis...Where your body will burn fat for energy instead of glucose. Start your keto lifestyle today and experience weight loss, increased energy and confidence, regulated metabolism, and improved health without the need to reduce calories.
You can stop stressing about your food and start enjoying the benefits from a low carb, high fat diet. The positive attitude, energetic body, weight loss, and mental sharpness are what you gain from eating only wholesome natural ingredients that truly nourish.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

NOW ON SALE FOR 99 cents on all platforms!

Secrets of the Stonechaser on KINDLE ($0.99)
Secrets of the Stonechaser in PRINT ($12.99)

Secrets of the Stonechaser on NOOK ($0.99)




 ($0.99)
Secrets of the Stonechaser on KOBO ($0.99)
Secrets of the Stonechaser on SMASHWORDS ($0.99)

At one time, Nerris Palada had been part of the Thrillseekers, adventurers legendary in the continent of Tormalia. After years spent winning the hearts of the people and being immortalized in song and story, they went their separate ways. Now a mercenary, Nerris has become involved in the civil war gripping the country of Yagolhan, and mired in a dark place within his soul.

When evil forces emerge, Nerris is driven out of his army and left to fend for himself. A chance encounter reunites Nerris with his friends in their home village, and the Thrillseekers embark on one last grand adventure. Joined by the mysterious, fledgling sorceress Len-Ahl, the fellowship soon finds itself on a mission much bigger than their own desires. What they seek could free the world from a dark threat that has gripped it since antiquity.

When the dust has settled between gods and godlings, kings and commoners, and magic and mystery, Nerris may sink back into darkness or rekindle the joy, happiness and love of life he once knew.


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Newcomer, a science fiction anthology from authors on kboards, is 99c/99p.​


----------



## CarrieDMiller

**The White Raven is on sale until April 27** (And still free on KU!)

I know it's tough to take a chance on a new author. But for .99 and several great reviews on Amazon and Goodreads, please give The White Raven a try! You can never have too many books, right?








What Amazon and Goodreads reviewers are saying:

- "Magic and mayhem and great storytelling combine to make this an unputdownable book."
- "As soon as I started to read The White Raven, I couldn't put it down."
- "An emotionally intense roller coaster"
- "It takes a great deal to have me so captivated that I cannot put a book down until the book is finished: this is one of those books."
- "A wonderful journey into magical realism"
- "If you enjoy strong, gritty female characters you can identify with...prepare to fall in love with Aven"
- "A perfect escape - this book blends magic, love, friendship, acceptance and humor"

Thank you!


----------



## Alvina

Finally, there is a breakthrough to your youth and beauty:


----------



## periewolford

*Presence: Them Against Us*
_Our planet is just one of a bunch _

Telling a story about the importance of survival within any circumstances, however strange, and showing a girl-in-a-man's-world angle, Presence is a novel about Samantha, a woman in her late twenties, both smart and attractive. One day, Samantha's regular life is suddenly turned around as the fact of her existence is somehow erased from the world. Nobody seems to remember her, her own apartment is occupied by the uninvited tenants, and even her sister, the only family Samantha has, is unable to recognize her. Lost and confused, Samantha accepts help from a stranger, a charismatic man named Archie, whom she accidentally encounters and unwillingly joins him in his fight against the silent invasion of the planet, Alpha planet as he calls it; and he himself happens to be a soldier from a parallel one, Beta. The glass wall put between Samantha's new life and her former life makes her discover the roadside of the world, dark and silent, the hidden place where her primary instincts come to the surface and she finally feels the urge to fight for herself and for others.

_Get it on Amazon!_ *99 cents*
​


----------



## periewolford

*Crazy In Love: The Story of a Gay Demon*
_A black comedy story based on a horror painting and vastly inspired by Stephen King's "Needful Things"_

When 17-year-old Dale Stevens comes to spend his summer at his aunt's house in the desolate woods upstate California, he expects the most boring 90 days of his life. But his expectations change rapidly after he meets a mysterious stranger in the woods and discovers things about himself, his body, and his soul that he knew nothing about.

_Get it on Amazon!_ *99 CENTS*
​


----------



## mphicks

My latest release, _Preservation_, is a 99c short story, originally published in _The Cyborg Chronicles_ (A Future Chronicles Anthology).

Although it is set in the DRMR world of my first two novels (Convergence and Emergence), it isUIKeyInputDownArrow a completely stand-alone read.








*Memories are the most dangerous beast.*

Kari Akagi is ex-British Special Forces, augmented by her government to be the prime soldier. In the wake of a devastating attack that cost her her legs, she has a new mission - protecting South Africa's endangered species as a ranger for the Kruger National Park game reserve.

The number of animals within the reserve is rapidly dwindling as poachers mercilessly slaughter them for black market trade. Somebody is paying and equipping the poachers, and after her unit comes under assault, Akagi is determined to end this impossible war.

All she needs to do is capture one of the poachers alive, hack into his brain, and find out who hired him. A lifetime of fighting, though, has taught Akagi that things are rarely ever that simple...

_Preservation_ is a stand-alone short story set in the world of the DRMR series.

_Preservation_ is available now at Amazon, Nook, Kobo, 



, Google Play, and Smashwords


----------



## periewolford

_A tribute to John Hughes movies and the 80es era._

Sam never liked his birthdays because not a single one of them was happy. When he turned one, he fell face-down into his birthday cake. When he turned seven, he broke his arm. At his twelfth birthday, his house caught fire. Now Sam is about to turn sixteen and he is dreading the day.
The only birthday wish he has is for Jake Timbers, the Mr. Popular of Arcadia High, to acknowledge his existence, or better yet give him a happy-birthday kiss. But that's unlikely to happen. Or is it?​









*Get it on Amazon! 99cents!*


_*Listen free on Youtube!*_


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm pleased to announce that Before Love Had a Name: Book 2 is now live on Amazon. For those of you who purchased Book 1 at its launch price of 99 cents, you'll be happy to know Book 2 is also launching at 99 cents. But only until Saturday May 27. At that time it will go up to its regular price of $2.99. Here is a brief description. It's the last one in my lineup below. I hope you find time to check it out.

Before Love had a Name: Book 2 - Robbie comes of age; tension escalates between the twins when the girl they both love chooses one over the other; and Hurricane Andrew barrels across the island, leaving widespread damage in its wake.


----------



## ScottFish

Enjoy The Sell Smarter Collection for ninety-nine cents all weekend!

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Collection-Proven-Techniques-ebook/dp/B071NLCK24/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Erin Zarro

Book #1 of my series, Fey Touched, is on sale for 99c right now! It is also FREE on KU.

https://www.amazon.com/Fey-Touched-Erin-Zarro-ebook/dp/B008R15JFK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1495906861&sr=8-1&keywords=fey+touched

A Fey Queen on the run. A forbidden romance. Time travel via virtual reality and an addictive drug. A mysterious illness...


----------



## joeveebe

Essential Spices & Herbs - Turmeric & Ginger $.0.99!

https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Spices-Herbs-Joseph-Veebee-ebook/dp/B072PR3N37/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1496067475&sr=1-2&keywords=essential+spices+and+herbs


----------



## ASTabitha

www.amazon.com/dp/B071VBHVQD

*The Suicide Tunnel* 
$0.99

Two young boys wander into the woods after school on their way home. Deep into the heart of the woods they discover a strange tunnel that piques their curiosity and the boys abandon their backpacks behind, heading into the tunnel. They never return.

The local townspeople begin to search for the missing boys and soon discover their backpacks outside of the tunnel entrance. A rescue team sends a firefighter into the tunnel, a rope tied around his waist for safety. The rope moves and moves and then&#8230; stops, and the firefighter does not return. News of the strange tunnel spreads like wildfire and the government takes over researching it. However, people quickly learn that nobody that goes in ever comes out. The tunnel is soon given the nickname "The Suicide Tunnel".

A few years later, four high-school students who are completely different from one another come together due to their interest in the tunnel and because of their lack of will to keep living their lives. The four soon-to-be friends decide that, together, they will take the ultimate risk and enter the Suicide Tunnel, but what they find is nothing like what they ever could have imagined.








​


----------



## jdrew

Newly Released Fantasy Novel
On Sale for 99 cents or free through KDP Select
Book 2 but can be read as a stand alone.

My latest novel, Child of Evil, is available as an ebook exclusively at Amazon.

Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

​


----------



## Kathryn Knight

Amazon has a list of 99 Romances for 99c each on their Kindle Deals page, and Silver Lake, a reunion romance + ghost mystery, is on the list, marked down to 99c from $3.99 for a short period of time. A haunting, an old flame, and secrets from the past...


----------



## kbamazonian

London for Immigrant suckers, 0.99 on Amazon (down from 2.99) for the next 3 days.


----------



## mrdudokas

*Hey guys, Limited offer Just for You. ONLY 06/20 - 06/21*
I really want to offer my brand new book for FREE. It's about how to get things done fast. I believe that it is really valuable information for every one of us because time is the greatest free asset you can ever have and once it goes, you can never retrieve it.
https://www.amazon.com/Productivity-Deserve-Management-Success-Routine-ebook/dp/B072JYCK5D/

If you like it please leave an honest review 

Sincerely,
Author: Mykolas Rudokas


----------



## Jena H

All she wanted was an autograph. What she ended up with was so much more.....


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Countdown 15-19th June 99c.


The Breadwinners (A Family Saga of Love, Lust and Revenge)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## jdrew

for a short time all of my novels are sale priced at 99 cents
Fantasy, scifi, thriller, something for everyone


----------



## Pamela

* Two books at 99 cents each[size=14pt]** - The Necromancer and Deadly Memories.*[/size]

​
When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

______________________________________________________________________________________________

​
Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

Michelle decides that an affair with a wickedly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of the humiliating, embarrassing, and uncontrollable anxiety attacks which plague her whenever she finds herself alone with a man.

How could she know that she made the worst possible choice?


----------



## Alvina

The Breakthrough in Anti-Aging is available for less than a dollar from now until 06/28/2017...


----------



## archaeoroutes

​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the next week*​


----------



## Stefy

Hey, I have a new non-fiction book about how to overcome procrastination in 10 easy steps! I'm selling it for $0.99. I would appreciate your honest reviews 
If you prefer to get it for free, you can email me at [email protected] 
This is the link: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073J1D2B3/


----------



## Jena H

All she wanted was an autograph. He'd been a TV star years ago and she was here to have him autograph a photo. But she got more than she expected when he sent a note asking to speak with her. Eventually he admitted what had prompted him to do it: he felt drawn to her, physically attracted in a way he'd never experienced before.

*Note:* this is not a romance, but a short, short story-- simply the *racy* story of a *brief but sensual* encounter.


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer is in Patty Jansen's big promo today. It's 99 cents.

​
THE NECROMANCER
Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room in Las Vegas. The police didn't believe her and thought she must have lured a man up to her hotel room for a little sexual adventure, which went dangerously out of control.

Michelle sustained visible scars from the terrifying and almost lethal attack, but pure fear motivated the move from her home in California to Hawaii. She's scared her attacker will come back. She's sure the next time he'll kill her. Now she has a successful career and she figures abstinence is an acceptable, if lonely, way to live.

Michelle decides an affair with a wickedly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of the humiliating, embarrassing, and uncontrollable anxiety attacks which plague her whenever she finds herself alone with a man.

How could she know that she made the worst possible choice?

            
​


----------



## jdrew

Fall of the Western Kings
My best selling book so far is now on sale for 99 Cents for a limited time.

A prophecy, a magic sword given as a gift to fight demons, and a dragon who might help.

​


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

The first two books in the debut series from Aden Cabro are available for 99 cents each, or via Kindle Unlimited.

*Jakkyl Raid*



            

*Harrier Hunt*


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Officer is an anthology of science fiction short stories.
http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/thenewcomer/officer.php


----------



## Alvina

You can be forever young...


----------



## Wolfman

_Skeleton in the Closet and Other Scary Stories_ is only $0.99 from 7/20/2017 - 7/27/2017 on Kindle.


Skeleton in the Closet: and Other Scary Stories

A collection of scary stories for brave middle grade readers. $0.99 until the countdown promotion ends July 27th, 2017!


----------



## jdrew

*On Sale
99 Cents
Last Week
All 5 novels​*


----------



## SofiaM

*Books for a buck. Try the Cat Walk Diaries series.

It's also in Kindle Unlimited for Free*



Thanks for Looking!
Sofia​


----------



## Britt Ringel

_The chirp of an overhead security aircar and cries from a bloodthirsty mob ignite a single instinct inside her: Run._
Scorched, a dystopian romantic suspense novel, is a Kindle Countdown Deal *through August 4th* for $0.99:


_Skathi's asteroid belts hide a deadly enemy that one ship must face alone._
The first book in my military space opera series, This Corner of the Universe, is *always* $0.99:


----------



## jdrew

Last Day for 99 Cent Sale

Terrorists are leaving a bloody trail that isn't done.
Who can stop them?



A scientist gains superpowers but doesn't know how to handle it. His girlfriend has had enough and there are people out to kill him.
Can he learn how to control what he's got in time?



Epic fantasy adventure books 1 & 2
A demon is called and can't be controlled. Who will stop it?



The evil lives on and will soon be united against all that is good. An evil child is coming promised to bring victory. What can good men do? They can't kill the child but they have to do something.


----------



## CatherineM

Here's a nice, clean story for animal lovers of any age. Since I started writing it decades ago, you could say that it's sort of retro. 

https://www.amazon.com/Meeting-Mustangs-Cathy-Kennedy-ebook/dp/B00ZQ4PAAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448896841&sr=8-1&keywords=Meeting+of+the+Mustangs


----------



## Pamela

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*
*
99 cents this week*​
​
*The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.*​
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
*358 Pages
56 reviews*​
          ​


----------



## CynthiaClay

Thank you, Carl, for this opportunity to mention my fantasy,

Foreshadow: Book One of the Saga of the Dragon Born which is 99cents. Right now, [amazonsearch]The Contending: Book Two of the Saga of the Dragon Born][/amazonsearch] is supposed to be listed at Amazon for free.

Foreshadow
In a time when dragons and gods seduce mortals, greedy kings plot to overthrow the tiny, impoverished kingdom of Allsongs, tempted by the promise of its future. It is said the hope and best defense of Allsongs lies in the person of a small child, Tristabé-airta, the Princess Royal, whose magic always works. Yet, it is the king and sword souled dragon born children whom the enemy kings fear will usurp their kingdoms. An assassin is sent to kill them. One of these children is surely a threat, Princess Burta who trains in arms for the day she can snatch the Allsongs kingdom from Tristabé-airta. While Tristabé-airta knows Burta hates her, Tristabe-airta must do what she can to save her or Allsongs will fall when they come of age.


----------



## EDDIEO

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/31254318-millie-hardiman-and-the-red-parrot-fever

For lovers of YA and MG, a fun read.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories - 99 cents*​
​
312 pages
118 reviews​
*Excerpt*
"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

Thanks for looking
Pam​


----------



## dgrant

I and a few friends are running a sale for Labor Day weekend! These are the ones for 99 cents - check them out!


_When terraforming goes terribly wrong, and the government is more interested in covering it up than saving the colony from the Ice Age it caused..._

Never underestimate the power of a _competent_ tech.

When Annika Danilova arrived at the edge of the colony's crater to install a weather station, she knew the mission had been sabotaged from the start. The powers that be sent the wrong people, underequipped, and antagonized their supporting sometimes-allies. The mission was already slated for unmarked graves and an excuse for war...

But they hadn't counted on Annika allying with the support staff, or the sheer determination of their leader, Captain Restin, to accomplish the mission. Together, they will overcome killing weather above and traitors within to fight for the colony's survival!



_From Dave Freer's world of intelligent rats with Shakespearean vocabularies and bats who got the vocabulary of Prohibition gangsters (there's no way that could go wrong, right?), a racing story!_

John Norway is an alcoholic, a double amputee combat veteran, a street beggar with nothing much to live for. But once -- before conscription - he'd been a rally driver. One of the best, at the wheel of Lucky Number 7. Now&#8230; Ariel the rat wants to have him drive in a desperate race against death, and the 'magh. 
The only question: does Norway want to win that race?



Nineteen-year-old Steve Maxwell just wants to get his feet on the star road to find a better homeworld. By facing down Lotus Tong thugs, he earns an opportunity to become a spacer apprentice on a merchant spaceship, leaving the corruption and crime of Earth behind. Sure, he needs to prove himself to an older, tight-knit crew, but how bad can it be if he keeps his head down and the decks clean?

He never counted on the interstellar trade routes having their own problems, from local wars to plagues of pirates - and the jade in his luggage is hotter than a neutron star. Steve's left a world of troubles behind, only to find a galaxy of them ahead...


----------



## archaeoroutes

Posts: 1215
Gender: Male
Somerset, England
View Profile Alasdair Shaw Personal Message (Online)

Re: Equality - new space opera
« Reply #3 on: Today at 01:40:21 PM »
QuoteModifyRemove
"Absolutely can't say enough about this series, really some of the best sci-fy out there."
"full of action and adventure that sci-fi fans will appreciate"
"entertaining and thought provoking"
Last day at 99c.
http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/twodemocracies/equality.php


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Island Chaos by Aden Cabro was released today. The *introductory price* of 99 cents won't last long!



This is a full-length novel in the Island Survival series.


----------



## Talbot

In my sig I have...

_Super Witch,_ $0.99 through September. [iLydia McLauren wanted to be a great witch. She was going to cast spells, brew potions, and soar on a broomstick! But her teacher says she has no brains, no talent, and no hope. Well, FINE. If Lydia can't be a proper witch like the other kids she'll be a SUPERHERO instead! If only her magic would show up.[/i]

_Souls by the Sea_ is permafree: _On a dark Halloween night Burlie McLauren is kidnapped and held for ransom in a toy town made of dreams and memories. Somehow she must escape Fisk Iping, the criminal witch threatening her entire family. Fisk thinks a girl without a single spark of magic is helpless. He's so painfully wrong!_


----------



## Pamela

*3 of my novels are in promos this weekend. Each is 99 cents.*

Witchy Woman
The Necromancer
Deadly Fun

  

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## ScottFish

Running a Kindle Countdown currently.

https://www.amazon.com/Minute-Sales-Coach-Presents-Smarter-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8


----------



## Jena H

All she wanted was an autograph. He'd been a TV star years ago and she was here to have him autograph a photo. But she got more than she expected when he sent a note asking to speak with her. Eventually he admitted what had prompted him to do it: he felt drawn to her, physically attracted in a way he'd never experienced before.

*Note:* this is not a romance, but a short, short story-- simply the *racy* story of a *brief but sensual* encounter.


----------



## ggkhappy

*Hell Chases Bone*

CIA super assassin Jackson Bone dies and goes to hell but a doctor manages to resuscitate him. Now he must rely on his super assassin skills to defend himself and survive against hell's agents and monsters sent to kill him and bring him back to hell.

*Available now on Amazon Kindle for $0.99!*


----------



## LeaLately

This Body Won't Break, a YA Dystopian novel for $0.99!

Slated to die on her 18th birthday, institutionalized Joanna has only one choice if she wants to survive: escape. With a rogue soldier's promise to find her a way out, Joanna dares to hope. But if the Institute finds out what she knows, it won't only be her own life at stake, but the life of the handsome soldier who has vowed to set her free.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073YK24MW

"Fans of Divergent, The Darkest Minds, and The Handmaid's Tale will love this story of twisted secrets, romance, and page-turning suspense."


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories - 99 cents*​
​
312 pages
122 reviews​
*Excerpt*
"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

Thanks for looking
Pam​


----------



## jdrew

*On Sale
Limited Time 99 Cents
Child of Evil*
Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

 ​


----------



## drumwvu

Restless

H: DRIVE > Summit MP4 File > PLAY

This is Douglas Allen Patterson of Waynesboro, PA. If you're seeing this file and I'm not handing it to you, then (scoffs) I'm a paranormal investigator. My team and I are in the middle of researching the Henry McAllister estate. It isn't what we thought. It's stronger than that, more powerful than any of us understood. Listen. Creaks, groans, and cold spots are one thing, but this (shakes his head in his hands and sobs) What the hell is this? It wasn't his fault (sniffles). You understand? None of it! Mom, dad -- I'm so sorry.

END FILE > SCREEN OFF

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7SF5W0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_28K7zb98427HT


----------



## Pamela

*For Halloween Fun - Children's Story*

*99 cents for Halloween*



*LITTLE GHOSTIE* 
When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)

Ages - toddler to about 6 years.

            ​


----------



## Dean Kutzler

[size=24pt]CLICK HERE TO LEARN MORE: http://bit.ly/Brownstone_Ebook​


----------



## jdrew

My most popular novel, Fall of the Western Kings, an epic fantasy is going on sale as part of a Thanksgiving special. The ebook is now *99¢* instead of $3.99. It remains available to Prime members for free through Kindle Unlimited. If you have already read it, thanks.

Gant is a commoner, forbidden from learning swordsmanship. He trains in spite of the law and ends up branded an outlaw. However fate intervenes while Gant is on the run and soon he is embroiled in an odyssey with forces of darkness that can only be vanquished with help from his friends, not all of whom are human. An epic that delivers the best in the tradition of classic fantasy.


----------



## archaeoroutes

The Guardian released today at 99c.
http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/thenewcomer/guardian.php

Guardians are defenders, carers and guides. Some look after individual people, others whole planets or universes, but all share a strong belief in their responsibility to protect their charges.

The Guardian is an anthology of eleven science fiction short stories by writers from across the globe. It is part of the Newcomer series of scifi anthologies.

The stories are:-
Awakening - Alasdair Shaw
The Lattice - Jeff Tanyard
Biting Shadow - C Gold
Gate of Dreams - Rick Partlow
The Following Star - Elizabeth Baxter
The Renewal - Zen DiPietro
Stowaway - Benjamin Douglas
Baptism of Fire - Cora Buhlert
Sleeping Giant - Andrew Vaillencourt
We Have the Stars - JJ Green
Warning Signs - Edward M Grant


----------



## Alvina

Happy New Year! 

The world best recipe book is on 99c Kindle Countdown Deal:


----------



## jdrew

Lots of great deals already this year. Here's another one.
For a very short time, Shepherds is on sale for 99 cents.
Rated 4.8 stars on Amazon this scifi action romance will keep you turning the pages.

​


----------



## jdrew

*Sale Limited Time 99 cents 
4.7 out of 5 Stars*
Tommy sees a vision where terrorists kill people he knows. No one is coming to stop it because the FBI has lost track of the sleeper cell. He'll need a war party but are bows & arrows enough against AK-47s and RPGs?

​


----------



## AmandaLutterman

ALL of my titles are $0.99! Check out my author signature for links ^^

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagentaWilde

Thanks for the chance to plug my work.

My first series is a paranormal fantasy about a witch, Poppy Blue, who runs a magick/souvenir store in a tourist town. The first book, _Giving Up the Ghost_, is the introduction to the hedge witch's world, where she tries to jumpstart a romance while dealing with her outspoken and unfiltered mother, a spirited ghost, a sexy ex and saucy friends, plus her dessert-crazy stepdad, all while getting her crush to literally give up the ghost so he can truly live his life. Preferably with Poppy, of course.

The second book has Poppy's aunt and cousin coming to visit. Tensions are high as the women argue and lick at old wounds. Throw in a romance that can't get any traction due to a mother who doesn't understand the need or desire for privacy, a botched curse, and the bar brawl of the year, and it's time for _Plenty of Trouble_.

Both are 99 cents on Amazon, or free with Kindle Unlimited. (We like bargains and free things, don't we?) Links are in the signature.

The first chapters of both books can be read at my website, www.magentawilde.com, under the "Snippets" tab.

Thank you!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Miss Millie's Groom, a romantic novella set during the Great War, is only $0.99 on Kindle during 2018.

"As a romance, it ticks all the right boxes, and it's a pleasure to see it come with a well-written story behind it," (4-star review, Bookangel).


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Super Bowl promo!

The Age of the Child is $0.99 on Kindle today - FEB. 4, 2018 - in celebration of the only football game I watch all year. (The Super Bowl comes with bad food and beer, so...)

Book description:

It's the worst time in the nation's history of reproductive legislation for someone like Katherine, who doesn't want a child, to learn she's pregnant. The ratification of the pro-creation Citizen Amendment has not only criminalized the birth control that would have prevented Katherine's accidental pregnancy, but abortion and most miscarriages are illegal, too.

In this environment, not having a child will be a challenge.

Katherine isn't afraid of a challenge.

*29 years later...*

It's probably the worst possible time in the nation's history of reproductive legislation for Millie - well, for someone like Millie - to decide rather suddenly that she wants to be pregnant.

Since the recent implementation of parent licensing, getting pregnant requires government approval, and even attempting to cheat the system carries a sentence of imprisonment in a mysterious facility known as Exile.

In this environment, a pregnancy for someone like Millie is all but impossible.

Millie doesn't believe in "impossible."


----------



## mphicks

​
To kick off its release, BROKEN SHELLS: A SUBTERRANEAN HORROR NOVELLA is *only 99c* through Saturday!

*About BROKEN SHELLS*
Antoine DeWitt is a man down on his luck. Broke and recently fired, he knows the winning Money Carlo ticket that has landed in his mailbox from a car dealership is nothing more than a scam. The promise of five thousand dollars, though, is too tantalizing to ignore.

Jon Dangle is a keeper of secrets, many of which are buried deep beneath his dealership. He works hard to keep them hidden, but occasionally sacrifices are required, sacrifices who are penniless, desperate, and who will not be missed. Sacrifices exactly like DeWitt.

When Antoine steps foot on Dangle's car lot, it is with the hope of easy money. Instead, he finds himself trapped in a deep, dark hole, buried alive. If he is going to survive the nightmare ahead of him, if he has any chance of seeing his wife and child again, Antoine will have to do more than merely hope. He will have to fight his way back to the surface, and pray that Jon Dangle's secrets do not kill him first.

*Praise for BROKEN SHELLS*
"A fun and nasty little novella...If you're a big creature-feature fan (digging on works like Adam Cesare's Video Night or Hunter Shea's They Rise) you're going to love this book." 
- *Glenn Rolfe, author of Becoming and Blood and Rain*

"An adrenaline-fueled, no punches pulled, onslaught of gruesome action! Highly recommended!" 
- *Horror After Dark*

"The very definition of a page-turner. Michael Patrick Hicks delivers right-between-the-eyes terror." 
- *The Haunted Reading Room*


----------



## SueSeabury

Two novellas for only 99c. 
Blurb:
*East Side Story* - It's the 1980s. Big hair, big shoulder pads, and a chance for a shy little gal from the Bronx to score big in love.

*Swimming With Sharks* - 40-something Molly Banger has worked hard all her life, but it's finally paid off. With a beautiful family, a great job, and a perfect house, she's living the dream in LA. And it's all about to come crashing down.

https://www.amazon.com/East-Side-Story-Swimming-Sharks-ebook/dp/B078SD3421/
Happy reading!


----------



## William Meikle

OPERATION: ANTARCTICA is currently 99c.

Antarctica, a disused Nazi base, occult experiments, some sweary Scottish squaddies, a flying saucer, and terror in the dark. What's not to like?

​


----------



## dj Rangel

(BOOK ONE WHEN THE MUSIC'S IN YOU)
[size=36pt]NO TOMORROWS​
$.99 SALE THROUGH FEB. 14, VALENTINE'S DAY!​
​A heartbreaking tragedy
A British rock star, a sensitive poet
The lonely Texas coast, a short term affair
A secret baby
Romance readers, what's not to like!​


----------



## SueSeabury

Rom-com on sale for Valentine's Day! Only 99c today!
https://www.amazon.com/Shear-Luck-Sue-Seabury-ebook/dp/B0722Y3XQX/
Here's the blurb:

It's sheer luck when the Queen of Coiffure books the wrong flight and meets Mr. Mane Attraction.

Kandi is all set to open the hottest hair salon in West Hollywood. The only thing she needs is a teensy bit of cash to cover the rent. Should be no harder than trimming up split ends with all the investors headed to the First Annual Hairstravaganza in Juno Beach, Florida.

One minor hitch: she booked a flight to Juneau, Alaska.

All return flights are booked for the next few days, but Kandi is confident everything will work out. In the meantime, fate has placed a gorgeous man with the most amazing head of hair in her path, perfect for promo photos.

Mario can't wait to leave weird, smoggy LA behind and return to his true calling: building a community center for his tribe of Tlingit Indians. The last thing he wants is a gal with a turkey on her head. But he can't leave her stranded on the curb.

While Mario fights to stop his uncle from putting a strip mall on the sacred land and Kandi texts her thumbs down to nubs trying to keep rivals from renting her salon out from under her, their growing attraction proves a distraction neither wants.

Then again, maybe each has exactly what the other needs.
Happy reading!


----------



## Sam Kates

First in trilogy dark fantasy $0.99 - _The Elevator_. The second book, _Jack's Tale_, is available and the third, _The Lord of the Dance_, is due out on 23rd February.

Amazon US:


Amazon UK:


----------



## carlhackman

I currently have two items available for 99c at the moment. One is a prequel short story for the GERALD series of novels and the other is the first in the series. They are humorous fantasy for kids 11-99 years of age and follow the chaotic life of a less than capable wizard as he strives to become great.

The second novel in the series is now completed and the third is outlined, so there are quite a few more adventures to come. I love to hear from my readers so please do not hesitate to get in touch to discuss any of my writing 

Links to the kindle versions are in my signature below.


----------



## archaeoroutes

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071FT5C4G​
Harry Robinson lives an idyllic lifestyle. A brilliant computer engineer, he made his fortune pushing the limits of android design. When a neighbouring planet is hit by a global nuclear strike, he feels compelled to help. A chance encounter with a group of offworld soldiers launches him on the trail of the perpetrators.

Prefect Olivia Johnson leads a Legion of disillusioned soldiers from both sides of the civil war. She blames herself for failing to prevent the attack. Now her mission is to hunt for its architect. But first, she must reclaim their adopted home from a different enemy. An enemy who won't even talk.

The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is Johnson's best friend and closest ally. Despite the lives they have saved, artificial intelligences are still the victims of fear and prejudice. The shadowy warship fights to defend the first place it felt accepted, and for equal rights for its kind.


----------



## eevalancaster

Check out Amazon UK's #1 Christian Fantasy
The Patmos Enigma by Ken Fry
#99cents until Feb 28 only
&#128279; http://amzn.to/2vBUhod


----------



## dj Rangel

NO TOMORROWS​(When the Music's in You)​​is back to $.99 by popular demand and always FREE on Kindle Unlimited​​A ROCK STAR, A POET, and A CHILD ...​


----------



## lisamaliga

Charlotte White falls in love with a younger Romanian gymnastics coach.
Andrei Antonescu is a sexy and handsome foreigner who loves to have fun and flirt with the ladies.
The more she gets to know him, the more red flags are unfurled. Once she's able to see past his good looks and muscular body, Charlotte is unprepared for some shocking revelations.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y9IA252


----------



## Michael Roch

Hello!

The Stephen King Daily Reader is on sale for three days, 30 March through 1 April 2018.

Do you read everything Stephen King writes? Can't wait for his next novel or short story? Then you are a Constant Reader. So am I; he had me at 'SALEM'S LOT.

Bumpty-Bumpty-Bump! is the Number One Book for the Number One Fan. Covering more than forty years of Stephen King fiction, Bumpty shows every day of the year, from January 1st to December 31st. There's even an April 31st!

--Relive events that happened in his stories, such as Carrie's Prom Night, a long walk, JFK's fateful day, and much more
--See the release dates of his novels, collections, short stories, and comics
--Watch the novels go up and down The New York Times Best-Seller List

With it's day-by-day structure, you can pick Bumpty up and put it down any time. Be careful, though; you'll be tempted to read just one more day, one more day. Imagine bringing back the memories of your many trips into Stephen King's worlds.

Just click on the book in my signature. You deserve it. Go ahead, make your day.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## dj Rangel

Boost


----------



## dj Rangel

NO TOMORROWS $.99  but only till April 17!


----------



## arcarver87

I have a variety of books available either for free or just 99c/99p that I hope people will like

 Book 1 in the Inspector Stone Mysteries (FREE)

 Book 2 in the Inspector Stone Mysteries (99c/99p)

 Book 1 in the Oakhurst Murders (99c/99p)

 Book 1 in the Cas Dragunov sci-fi action/adventure series (99c/99p)

 A 99c/99p short story.


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman is 99 cents*

This is a novel of psychic suspense, the supernatural, witches and wizards - dark magic, and generally things that go bump in the night.

​
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## WildYonderPress

4.7 stars on Amazon, 4.6 stars on Audible, 4.25 stars on Goodreads. _Zombie Bigfoot_ hit #1 in Horror Comedy last year. For a creature feature full of colorful characters and madcap mayhem, look no further. And if audiobooks are your thing, why pay $19.95? Get the 99 cent Kindle... and add the audiobook for $7.49.

https://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Bigfoot-Creature-Quest-Book-ebook/dp/B01IIPQLCY

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is a super fun book that moves at a pace that will leave you breathless. The story is everything that I loved about the creature features that I used to watch on the late night horror shows of my youth." Horror Maiden

"From the ridiculous characters like the hunter to the multitudes of pulpy kills it aims to please the low-budget movie aficionado. The dialogue is good and the action is delivered in spades. If you like overly dramatic gory kills then _Zombie Bigfoot_ will make you go all squishy inside." Sci-Fi and Scary

"Sullivan was able to create his bigfoot characters and make them so remarkable and almost believable. For a zombie story, it was incredibly dynamic. Sullivan put a lot of thought into every twist and turn." AudioBook Reviewer

"_Zombie Bigfoot_ is one of those stories that will stick with me... I would put this up with the adventure greats Preston & Child and David Wood." Brian Krespan of Brian's Book Blog.

"I love how the story is told from the perspective of the Bigfoot as well as the humans. The relationship Sullivan builds between the Bigfoot and Dr. Bishop, then later his daughter, is very touching." Todd Vogel: AudaVoxx

"I'm not a huge zombie fan but this book was hysterical." Will Read for Booze


----------



## Harvey Click

The Kindle edition is on sale for 99 cents through May 6:
 Night Conjurings: Tales of Terror

Ghosts, vampires, demons, serial killers, and other deadly denizens of the dark haunt this collection of chilling short stories by horror master Harvey Click.
-An unhappy and unloved boy summons a substitute mother with sharp teeth.
-Two teenage boys learn it's better to leave a spooky abandoned house alone.
-Can ghosts kill? Denise is about to find out the hard way.
-When her creative writing teacher offers to teach Kathy how to write a horror story, she finds herself trapped inside one.
-A man discovers he may be a killer, though he can't remember the murders.
-A man with a terrible past, a wizard from the dark side of the moon, and a pitchfork perform a dark drama of murder and madness.
-A time traveler attempts to bring his dead fiancee back to life.
-Many people wish to be ageless, but what happens when an immortal woman begins to lose her mind?
-An artist literally draws a dead woman out of her grave.
-An elderly woman seeks to recover her forgotten past, but some things are better left forgotten.
-A petty swindler tries to buy good luck but ends up with the sort of luck nobody would want.
-And finally, a brief fable about a box of very sharp silence.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Liberty won't be 99c for much longer. Get this bestselling sci-fi before it returns to full price: http://www.alasdairshaw.co.uk/twodemocracies/liberty.php


----------



## WildYonderPress

Best Seller _Deep Shadow_ is only 99 cents for three more days! Enrolled in Kindle Unlimited. Action, adventure, and suspense in the Caribbean.

https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Shadow-Caribbean-Dive-Adventures-ebook/dp/B07CP668GH

"D_eep Shadow _will probably be up there with my Best of 2018 books. 5 out of 5 Stars." -Brian's Book Blog.

"Every damn sentence in _Deep Shadow_ vibrates with authenticity - whether it's diving at the edge of an abyss, pushing an open fisherman to its limits in a rough sea, or detailing a claustrophobic smuggler submarine. You can smell the sweat on the bad guys, and the good guys (and girls) never seem contrived. _Deep Shadow_ is accurate, paced like an anxious thoroughbred, and highly entertaining." - Michael Reisig, bestselling author of _The Road to Key West _series.

"The age old adage of write what you know, becomes very important when you write about a technical subject like scuba diving. When you get all the details right, and throw in just the right amounts of action, humor, romance, and suspense, you have a novel like this." - Wayne Stinnett, bestselling author of _Fallen Out_.


----------



## jdrew

To celebrate being voted group read for the month in the action/adventure category at Goodreads, "War Party" is on sale for 99 cents.

​


----------



## Janelle Peel

Hi! Thanks for the thread!

The first book in my urban fantasy series, Vampire Mage, is .99 cents.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1980693285

I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## doolittle03

*For Mother's Day 0.99 until May 30th - (also in Kindle Unlimited)*

*The Maiden Bride : A Regency Fantasy Romance*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CT6S75X

_Endicott heirs have always taken Stark maidens for their brides.... _

A blood oath forged eight centuries ago promised Helen Stark to Lord Weathersky Endicott in marriage from the day she was born. A poor girl with few prospects, the sinister implications of the ancient alliance are lost on Helen. The nineteen-year-old orphan bride-to-be arrives at Cragmoore Castle eager to meet her betrothed, sensibly trading love for the security of an arranged marriage.

Weathersky has other ideas, and a secret power. The handsome and brilliant Endicott heir is a warlock who has mastery over everything but love. He craves unlocking its secrets but he never will if he enters into a loveless marriage. The warlock has been studying arcane texts, seeking to break the oath and escape his fate.

But eight hundred years of supernatural rule is not easy to overthrow. Weathersky finds he is drawn to Miss Stark to the point of passion. Is what he feels when he is alone with the maiden bride love or mere magic? The wedding is only three days away and Helen becomes more desirable with each passing hour. _The blood oath is calling to him._

_The Maiden Bride_ is the third title in Catherine Lloyd's *My Guilty Pleasure* series, standalone historical romances of emotionally-charged forbidden love. This full-length novel contains scenes, language and themes intended for a mature audience. _Heat Level: Warm to Spicy_

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## jdrew

*On Sale 99 cents
A Goodreads Action/Adventure Group Read going on now.
A page turner, suspense novel with a surprise ending.*

​


----------



## Ice Bear

Hi, 
I hope I'm not messing anything up by posting an upcoming Kindle Countdown Sale here.
My romance and romantic suspense novels will be .99 each on Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk
from June 29 to July 5, 2018.

*Ad Appeal (romantic comedy)*​_Nicole is afraid of water. Greg has his doubts.
Their romantic forecast is calling for splashes and a few false starts._​​US,UK​
*The Emerald Cat (romantic suspense)
*​_Ashley Brookes is an architect, book lover, and dedicated daydreamer.
She doesn't know much about antique furniture fraud though,
and she can't figure out Jack Knight at all.
_​​US,UK​
*Seraphim County (small town mystery/ romantic suspense)
*​_Somewhere between cozy candlelight and the creepy cellar,
Elena Hayes searches for clues to both the mayor's murder
and the defense attorney's secret.
_​​US,UK​


----------



## archaeoroutes

Some renegades are born rebels, some forced into it to survive, while others make the choice on principle. The Renegade is a scifi anthology containing eleven great stores, and is only 99c.

Conscience by Alasdair Shaw
Master Sergeant Aali Issawi and his Gamma Team are used to tough assignments against the enemy. But when they are ordered to assist a space station manager deal with their own citizens, it quickly becomes a matter of Conscience.

First by Nate Johnson
John Sinclair has blackmailed his way into a high-profile one-way mission. He will be the First man sent to the stars. Sometimes, things don't work out like we expect.

Atonement by Rick Partlow
Alex Kane was forged into a weapon during the War against the Tahni, but when wars end, weapons are abandoned, and Alex is adrift. He's set on committing suicide when his old commander recruits him for one final mission, to find and take out the last of the Tahni Imperial Guard cyborgs, who's gone from infiltrating human military bases to running a ruthless street gang. Will hunting down an old enemy help Alex find the road to his own Atonement?

The Stepford Florist by JT Lawrence
Jasmine is a steampunk inventor, a cosmetician, and a gene-hacking Stepford Florist. And then there's her real job: exposing evil corps and dodgy clinics. When she is tipped off that something morally dubious is happening at the city's most luxurious high-tech spa, she takes it upon herself to investigate, and discovers a whole lot more than she bargained for.

Tyrant by Mark Gardner
The president of the United States doesn't want to give up his office. He is a ruthless ruler, some might call him a Tyrant. He will stop at little to hold on to his power indefinitely.

Live by the Ten, Die by the Gun by Milo James Fowler
On your average day, Boaz MacIntyre's hands are full aboard the Refuge 7 space station. The place is full of killers, after all, and as Lawkeeper, it's his job to enforce the rule of Live by the Ten at all costs. But when pirates harbouring a grudge manage to break onto the station, all bets are off.

S.A.D. by Jody Wenner
In a S.A.D. world, Deidra's job is to make sure everyone is happy. When her Receiver starts acting out, he makes her see that maybe there's more to it all than just contentment.

Chameleon by C Gold
Chamo has just done the impossible. She's infiltrated and hacked the largest, most secure database in the empire. As she is escaping, a new opportunity lands in her lap. A legendary technomage is being held prisoner somewhere in the facility. A rescue without a plan is a sure way to end up captured or dead, but success would mean immeasurable fame and fortune. Besides, the Chameleon never could turn down a challenge.

Learning Curve by John Triptych
Conscripted into a penal unit to battle a race of intelligent machines, notorious pirate and mass murderer Philip Valis soon realizes the enemy are up to something far more insidious than he ever anticipated. It is a sudden Learning Curve, but he's the man for the job.

A Pirate's Life by Al Macy
Alex Hale comes across a derelict ship belonging to mutineer Jan Breck. There's a price on her head. Her beautiful head. Will he turn her in and claim the reward? It's all part of A Pirate's Life.

Needs of the Many by Troy McLaughlan
In science, discoveries are like doors, and some doors should never be opened. For Dr Lang, his discovery became his greatest hope, and his worst fear. He must consider the Needs of the Many.


----------



## Pamela

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*
*
99 cents *​
​
*The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.*​
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
*358 Pages
60 reviews*​
          ​


----------



## Ice Bear

Mysteries Sale: July 19th to July 25th
.99 each on Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk

*Silent Letters*
(Cold Case, Memory Loss)

_Memories are slippery storytellers,
especially when they belong to unreliable narrators
like Nate Stanton and Tesse Knowles._

US,UK

*Three*
(Kidnapping Mystery)

_Jake Spencer doesn't know he's a father,
until he gets the ransom note.
_
US,UK​


----------



## Korey70

*What On Earth Are We Doing Here: Our Purpose In Life*

Kindle Promotion for $0.99 until Aug. 2nd!
Non-Fiction, Philosophy, Self-Knowledge, Psychology

Many of us have all wondered about the purpose of our lives. I'm one of them.

We are often aware of this meaning and purpose through society's perspective - acquiring wealth, success, happiness, etc.

If we have religious beliefs, we can also realize it through our faith.

This book explores life's purpose through humans' intrinsic needs. Things we strive for even if we're not conscious of it.

Right now is on promo in Kindle for 99c. And as a bonus only on KBoards, if you download it and write a review after reading, I'm going to return 0.99 to you so you can get the book for free! Just pm me with your paypal account.

Thank you all, and much love


----------



## dj Rangel

New Contemporary Romance​
[size=14pt][size=14pt]Launching the Viva, San Antonio! series​
Launch price $.99 through the month of September, 2018​
​


----------



## CAWorley

The Wolf King's Bride​by C.A. Worley​
_"No, that was never her fate. Her future was always in the North."_
~Kellan, King of Burghard

Description:
When Kellan, Wolf King of the North, meets his fated mate, she is only a child. He immediately brokers a betrothal and, on the day after her 20th birthday, whisks her away to his castle in the Northland. Kellan is elated, believing he has everything he has ever wanted. His new wife, Nora, doesn't quite share the same sentiment.

Before Kellan has time to court her, Nora is attacked. An ancient brotherhood refuses to allow an heir of one kingdom onto the throne of another. All four factions in the land of Imperium appear to be involved in a surreptitious struggle for power &#8230; while Nora hides a few secrets of her own.

*This fantasy romance new release is available for 99cents on* https://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Kings-Bride-Fate-Imperium-ebook/dp/B07GBHZ6S3.


----------



## jdrew

*A fun (if you like scary stories) collection of shorts.
Tales of people against the supernatural - not always such a good thing.
99 Cents*

​


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman - 99 cents this week*​
​
Omar is free, out of prison, on parole in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, her true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find her. When they do,will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too,become his victims?
This story features Abigaile's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous old haunted diamond.. 
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

This is a novel of psychic suspense, the supernatural, witches and wizards - dark magic, and generally things that go bump in the night.


----------



## drewavera

If you like space opera, Broken Worlds is only 99 cents. You can see it in my signature below.


----------



## Pamela

*Little Ghostie - 99 cents all October *​
​
*LITTLE GHOSTIE*
When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)


----------



## dj Rangel

Out Now! Book 2 of the _Viva, San Antonio!*series*_​
GETTING TO REAL​
​A friends to lovers story​Launch price $.99 only until Oct. 16, 2018​Read free with Kindle Unlimited​


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - 99 cents *​*324 pages
94 reviews*​


*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Jacob Roberts

Hello!
I'm here with my book: "Self-Confidence: How To Stop Self-Doubt And Start To Believe In Yourself".
*Now for the limited time, the book is offered for only $0.99!*



*Here Is a Preview Of What Is Inside:*

What is self-confidence and what it's not
How a lack of self-confidence affects your life
Behavior comparison for confident and diffident people
How to use fear to your advantage
4 practical steps to become more confident
And much, much more!


----------



## archaeoroutes

​*Currently in the top 100 books in Kindle US.*​Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.
Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical injuries, she can't get past her survivor's guilt. She might have failed to protect her crew, but she vows to take revenge on their killer. 
When the ship uncovers a genocidal plot by the commander's own admirals, Johnson realises just what is at stake. Together, the AI ship and the human officer must recruit outsiders from both sides. Training the misfits in battle to prevent the atrocity may be an impossible task, but running and hiding is no longer an option. 
*99c for the rest of December*​


----------



## dj Rangel

New Kindle?​
Romance Reader?​
KELS'S ANGEL, [size=14pt]a stand alone story in the _Viva, San Antonio! series is just $.99 during Chirstmas week. Or read free with Kindle Unlimited!_[/size]​
​


----------



## boxer44

OK, my first published fiction - A Short Story Collection - Each with a weird twist at the end.

PREDATORS - Amazon $0.99

Some animals are predators, some humans are predators, sometimes it's hard to tell the difference.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014TC23Y0/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1


----------



## Pamela

*Merry Christmas to Kboards!

In celebration of the holidays I have two books that are 99 cents each.*

 ​
Wishing all a wonderful Christmas and holiday season. Plus a great New Year. Thanks for checking out Deadly Fun and Deadly Memories,
Pam​


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

My Book, Counter Punch is on pre-order and being released April 4. Will stay at $0.99 for first week of release before going to regular price of $3.99.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NJMTTYG/
Law Abiding Citizen meets The Brave One in this mother of all revenge stories with a twist ending.


----------



## jdrew

Books 1 and 2 in the Galiwee visions series are on sale for 99 cents for a limited time.
Page-turning action and suspense as Tommy and his friends try to prevent terrorist plots.
 ​


----------



## jdrew

*Best Selling Fantasy
On Sale for 99 Cents*

​


----------



## JamesGBoswell

Sign up to my email list to receive a free digital copy of _Burn: Stories_. It's a collection of short, existential horror stories inspired by the Twilight Zone and H.P. Lovecraft. Then I'll send you a new free horror story every month.

Learn more here: http://bit.ly/BurnBookFreeDownload


----------



## Pamela

*WITCHY WOMAN - 99 cents today*

​
It features many of the same characters in The Necromancer​You will find Michelle, Omar (The Necromancer), Heather, Rod, Professor Vincent Middleton (professor of the occult), Lucifer (Michelle's 'familiar') and a big old haunted diamond.


Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## jdrew

*Now On Sale
99 cents
Limited Time*

​


----------



## jdrew

*Now on Sale - 99 cents*
If mermaids were real, and a fisherman met one, what would happen?
It could be a fairytale story except that someone wants to kill them.

​


----------



## D. Roman

Hello!

I'm a bit nervous here as I've never posted about one of my short stories before, but here goes. : )

I have three stories that I posted to Amazon this past week and I'll be back in a few days with another.

QUARN - On August 5th, 2044, humanity will learn that the number of things we take for granted is almost as limitless as the hubris that guides us.










Link to QUARN https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0872JRZK2/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_.iKMEbK6FJF18.

Thank you for considering.

Be well.

D. Roman


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

It was a golden time to be young. A time of wonder and discovery, a time of innocence not yet lost but recklessly unguarded.

The time is 1911, and two young girls sit on the edge of a rough-hewn dock. One wants more than her station in life affords her; the other has simple needs, simple wants. Perched on the precipice of womanhood, each is eager to partake of life's bounties. Only one would taste its sweetness.

So Wonderful as Want is still on sale for 99 cents, down from $3.99. Won't you check it out?


----------



## AnthonyBrown86

D. Roman said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a bit nervous here as I've never posted about one of my short stories before, but here goes. : )
> 
> I have three stories that I posted to Amazon this past week and I'll be back in a few days with another.
> 
> QUARN - On August 5th, 2044, humanity will learn that the number of things we take for granted is almost as limitless as the hubris that guides us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to QUARN https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0872JRZK2/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_.iKMEbK6FJF18.
> 
> Thank you for considering.
> 
> Be well.
> 
> D. Roman


Thank you for your work and wish you good luck


----------



## D. Roman

Hello All -

Here is my Short Story *Plenty of Time*.










*Synopsis*: An overworked professor might have just found a solution to his crushing need for more time.

Fans of the Twilight Zone might enjoy this story.

Thank you for considering.

Be well.

D. Roman


----------



## jdrew

Last Days On Sale
The page-turning sequel to War Party.
Tommy's adventures continue.
He has another vision so frightening that it scares him.
But he'll have to fight his fears and with help from Johanna they will need to solve the mystery and stop a disaster.

​


----------



## D. Roman

Hello,

This is my new short story *Cuffs*. It is available on Amazon for $ .99 or for free through Kindle Unlimited.










Synopsis: Like everyone else, Dante wears a pair of magnetic bracelets, and if they ever snap together you are considered guilty - the system is infallible.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0873BF1XD/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_bRFNEb6ECWSCC

Thank you for considering.

Be well.

D. Roman


----------



## jdrew

99 Cents through May 30​An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah. A Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing. 

​


----------



## isaacsweeney

99 cents until 6/23

*Careful What You Dash For*

A serial killer uses Door Dash to lure his prey. He's got the local police fooled and his property booby trapped. But Sarah is his next target, and she may turn into his greatest challenge.


----------



## jdrew

On Sale for one week only
99 Cents​The oceans are dying. In an effort to provide sustainable tuna stocks, genetically engineered humans have been reconfigured to live at sea, using dolphins to herd large tuna schools. Olga is one of these shepherds. Independent fisherman are having a hard time catching fish and Toivo is among the best because he has a pair of dolphins that he talks to and they help locate fish for him. Troubles erupt when Toivo finds a raft of murdered shepherds and now he's a target along with Olga and her shipmates. When fate brings them together they will have to find a way to survive against a drug cartel determined to eliminate witnesses.

​


----------



## jdrew

*Limited Time
99 cents*​An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah.
A Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing. 
​


----------



## Pamela

*Romance Box Set - 99 cents till 9/1

3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## jdrew

To celebrate the release (finally) of _*Key to Tirumfall*_ book 3 in the Tirumfall Trilogy, 
_*Fall of the Western Kings*_ ebook is on sale for 99 cents. 
Or free on KindleUnlimited

A mad king calls forth a demon to conquer the world. 
But a demon is more likely to rampage on its own. 
And once set loose, who will stop it? 
Can an ordinary blacksmith's son? 
Gant might be that person he just doesn't know it.

​


----------



## kbamazonian

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H0MD002

London for immigrant suckers; So long Yugoslavia offers a unique opportunity to hang around with Peter Kovach and witness the last days of Yugoslavia...


----------



## Roger Cave

One of mine is still available at $0.99.

Queen's Knight: The Alec Fincham Novels #9

Alec Fincham is called in to look into a case of kidnapping, but nothing is as it first appears. Can he fight his way in and out of Egypt as well as uncover who is behind the kidnap. He, and his colleagues, will have to dodge many a bullet if they are to survive to the end.


----------



## LeahKingsley1111

Our YA Fantasy novel is free for until October 18. 2020!

Amy is no stranger to self-inflicted pain, but falling for an ultrarich football jock might just push her over the edge. She thinks about Zack way too much for a girl who's sworn off boys. Zack has the world at his feet, but the girl of his dreams still won't give him the time of day. Can he convince Amy he loves her before their fates take a dark and permanent turn?

https://amzn.to/33YuSt6


----------



## Roxess

The book *will be free from October 22-26.* Don't miss the opportunity to read!
*The 30-Minute Ketogenic Diet Cookbook *is packed with easy to prepare low-carb and high-fat recipes that are both appetizing and quick to prepare.

https://www.amazon.com/Quick-Easy-Ketogenic-Diet-Cookbook-ebook/dp/B08KNWFCHX/ref=zg_bs_156192011_11?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NMEEJVMRKJRRFYEQFB8D

The 30-Minute Ketogenic Diet Cookbook contains:
•	100 Ketogenic Diet Recipes: easy to prepare low-carb, high-fat recipes 
•	Keto diet: everything you need to know 
•	The benefits of a keto diet
• Keto diet products
• Keto foods to avoid

Discover the simple, quick recipes in The 30-Minute Ketogenic Diet Cookbook and learn how "wicked good" it feels to follow the Keto Diet.


----------



## jdrew

99 Cents
For a few days more
Book 1 in the Tirumfall Trilogy
An epic fantasy filled with action and unique characters where good battles evil. 
There are demons and dragons, magic swords and wizards, a girl who can fly, plus a woodland nymph who will steal your heart.
And Gant, a reluctant hero you will be rooting for.

Watch the trailer https://youtu.be/NXm3eMazjwg

​


----------



## shelley07

*CURRENTLY ON SALE FOR $0.99! LIMITED TIME!*

_Not all Saints are born with Halos..._

*One was born with Claws...*

"16th Century Ireland.

You've heard the tale of St. Patrick driving the serpents out of Ireland. But what if there was more to it?

In the small coastal village, Edyth, a young woman whose Aztec mother was whisked away from the new world, collides with a handsome ex-slave, who harbors a dark secret and a deadly curse. Together they unravel the mysteries of the ancients, and are reluctantly drawn into a divine war that is secretly waged beyond the sight of men. There they will battle the hellish magic of the druidic cult as they sacrifice their humanity to cast these serpents out of the Irish isles once and for all..."

_Not all Serpents Slither..._

*TRAILER*





*PURCHASE ON AMAZON*
https://www.amazon.com/Serpents-Wolves-Broken-Saints-ebook/dp/B08L458X2J/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=of+serpents+and+wolves&qid=1604949570&sr=8-1


----------



## jdrew

On Sale
99 Cents
Limited Time
Or free through Kindle Unlimited. 
The epic fantasy adventure started in _*Fall of the Western Kings*_ continues with _*Child of Prophecy*_.
Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. 
As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. 
But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. 
Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. 
Should they kill the child? 
Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

​


----------



## jdrew

Sale $0.99 
_*War Party*_
A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. 
There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. 
A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. 
The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. 
Who will believe him? What can he do?

​


----------



## Daly Hart

Please get your Ultimate Pande-mericks this December 21 - 28, 2020 for only .99 USD


----------



## Pamela

*Christmas with Uncle Nick and the Sugarplum Fairies

99 cents

Read a story to your children tonight! 
Kindle, or get it in print for a Christmas gift.*



Lots of Pictures for the little ones to enjoy - Santa, the reindeer, elves, fairies...and dragons

For the grownups there's a recipe for Sugarplum Candy. It's also in paperback.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

*Only 99 cents!*

*Jeanette Pierpont is out of patience.*

On the run from hurt and humiliation, she's fled back to her home in the Montana mountains in search of solitude. But to her unpleasant surprise, she discovers she's not alone there. In fact, there are altogether too many strangers lurking in the woods and around the abandoned mining town nearby-some decidedly suspicious, others merely infuriating.

Before long it becomes clear that the mountain has become the setting for a daring crime-and Jeanette finds herself dragged into a race against time to foil it before it's too late.

*A novella that blends the classic romantic-suspense style of Mary Stewart with the rugged setting of the American West.*


----------



## azaaa.davis

Carl Ashmore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know there are similar threads to this but some of them have been running many months. I was thinking this may give more recently published writers the opportunity to make their work visible to the community. Obviously, it is for books at a bargain price of a dollar or less.
> 
> May I be so bold as to start with mine 'The Time Hunters' at 99 cents.
> 
> Becky is a typical thirteen year old girl. She likes Facebook, gossiping and plenty of sleep. So when she and her brother Joe are invited to stay with their 'loony' Uncle Percy at his stately home, she thinks it'll be the worst summer ever. What she doesn't realise is that Bowen Hall is also home to a baby Triceratops, two Sabre-tooth tigers and the mythic hero, Will Scarlet...
> 
> 'The Time Hunters' is a thrilling adventure that takes Becky, Joe, Uncle Percy and Will on a quest through time to find the legendary Golden Fleece.


*Hiss, Rattle and Bite 
A Vampire Urban Fantasy Novelette*

Released on 12/15/20
Price: $0.99

_Book Description:
_
*Pick a master and serve. 
Serve them well and die. *

Marigold wants to die the right way. 
She wants a transformative bite from her master. 

Vampires have it all: 
the statuesque look, the immortal life, and the power to enchant others. 
All she has is debt, a distracted boyfriend, and a desire to be more than human. 

When unwanted holiday gifts are exchanged between two master vampires, Marigold’s wish might come true if she can survive until dawn. 

A perfectly sized introduction into the new paranormal worlds created by urban fantasy and paranormal romance author Azaaa Davis. 


*Start reading Hiss, Rattle and Bite today for a satisfying bite!*


Amazon (USA) Link: Amazon.com: Hiss, Rattle and Bite : A Vampire Urban Fantasy Novelette eBook: Davis, Azaaa: Kindle Store

Universal Link: Available now at your favorite digital store!


----------



## archaeoroutes

​
The Officer is an anthology of eleven science fiction short stories by writers from across the globe. It is part of the Newcomer series of scifi anthologies.
Being an officer means balancing many conflicting demands. Making the wrong decision can have serious consequences. It takes a special kind of person to cope with the responsibility.

*Duty by Alasdair Shaw*
Dave is the officer in charge of Arancha Station's security. His sense of Duty to the job clashes with that to his family. Underfunded and undermanned, his team struggles to keep the peace. When a bomb threat surfaces, Dave is forced to accept help from outside the security services, knowing it will come with a heavy price.
*Patchworker 2.0 by M Pax*
In Patchworker 2.0, humanity is forced to live in domed centres as foul as the earth we destroyed. Artificial Intelligence holds the remains of society together, and a special team of Patchworkers keep the AI functioning at peak performance. Patchworker Evalyn Shore leads the investigation of a homicidal Artificial Intelligence. The AI is taking over minds, leaving Patchworkers and AI managers as sacks of bio matter ready for the recycling bin. Can she create the patch to repair the AI? Or will it kill her first?
*Totaled by Benjamin Douglas*
Gavin Dolridge has the worst job in the Kuiper fleet. His ship perpetually sails in orbit beneath Saturn, collecting space-junk and keeping an eye on the border of the Old Earth Empire. In between bottles of scotch, he babysits a crew of has-beens and a distant, solitary captain. The glorious life of an XO. Officer Caspar graduated at the top of her class, but she's as green as they come. Now she's putting in her time doing a first tour on the junk ship, and it's all she can do to keep herself motivated when the mission means nothing and the commanders don't care. But when the ship's computer starts acting funny and alarms begin to blare, action ramps up on the border, and Dolridge and Caspar find themselves in grave peril. Their ship is Totaled. Can Dolridge confront the demons of his past to survive? Will Caspar rise to the challenge and get out alive?
*Lucky Star by A R Knight*
Find your captain and bring him home. A simple order. That's why Viola's going to the trashy dive of a space station, the Lucky Star. The mission's supposed to be a simple get in, get out with Captain Morris in tow, but that's before a gambling debt and a feisty dealer get in the way. To get Morris back, Viola has to decide whether to play by their rules, or make her own.
*There Comes a Time by J J Green*
There Comes a Time when the fate of humanity rests on one person's shoulders. Warrant Officer Caris Elliot, the first Future Soldier, has only one mission: to find out why humanity will be wiped off the face of the Earth. But time isn't on her side. Time travel technology mandates that wherever she is and whatever she's doing, she is snatched back to the present when her programmed hours are up. In the future, Caris has only her skills and wits to rely on.
*Red Fortitude by Eddie R Hicks*
Before Gladius squadron, before being assigned to the ESV Winston Churchill, Capt. Jessica 'Aura' Davis was an Earth-based fighter pilot. In Red Fortitude she reports for off-world survival training on Mars, a new compulsory requirement for all UNE personal who wish to continue to climb the ranks, and the target of an unexpected terrorist attack.
*Body Rentals by Mark Gardner*
Firefighters respond to a serious blaze. The building collapses and one of them is gravely injured. Can Doctor Mann's revolutionary device bring his son back? Body Rentals tells the tragic events that sent Doctor Mann over the edge.
*A Step on the Path by Tom Germann*
In the far future, a tyrant's Empire becomes a civilised and decadent Commonwealth. Yet as the changes have happened, corruption has set in. Now nobles rule worlds in all but name. The Senate is a rubber stamp for the core worlds and the system staggers along. That system is failing. In the depths of space, alien races are watching and see a weak race that won't be able to hold onto their resources and star systems. Will the Commonwealth be strong enough to do what is necessary to win when the war comes? Can someone take A Step on the Path to salvation, or will countless billions of human lives be sacrificed on the altar of war by the aliens?
*Rituals by Rick Partlow*
Young Marine platoon leader Jason McKay is forced to take his new command into a trial by fire, landing on a colony world torn by violence to free the hostages taken by violent revolutionaries. Will their Rituals save them?
*First Generation by Adrien Walker*
In a post-apocalyptic society, where humanity's final bastion walls itself from surrounding zombie hordes, a rebel faction seeks to use the enemy virus as a tool for evolution. Gabriel Benson, right hand to the mysterious rebel leader known only as Green Skull, agrees to undergo the first genetic transformation, uniting human and zombie DNA to forge a new race. Among a gathered inner circle, he takes the injection of their fringe scientist's creation, becoming one of the First Generation.
*The Grape Thieves by Corrie Garrett*
When the eight interstellar ships of the Diadem link up to the Necklace, Irina seizes the opportunity to land a new job on a new ship. Her extra height gets her a probational spot on the Aegeaâ€™s peacekeeping force, and she's determined to make the most of it. The Aegeans are furious that someone is stealing their ceremonial fruit. Irina and her partner stake out their strange labyrinth in search of The Grape Thieves. Worries about making it through her probation are replaced by making it through the night.

Buy now...​


----------



## Ameliakoliver

Thank you 💋 

🖤🖤 Pre Order today for only 0.99 - available on Amazon, Apple Books & Barnes & Noble 🖤🖤 

💋 https://geni.us/IntotheDark 💋

Travel into the dark and discover over a dozen reverse harem stories twisted with superstitious lore. 

Hell's Princess cursed into finding her destiny.

A witch cursed to be mortal. 

Demons fighting hexes. 

The devils daughter falls for her charges.

Vampires in need of some luck...and more!

From sizzling slow-burn attraction to steamy-goodness, there is something for every romance lover.

Grab your copy today and don't miss out on this limited-edition collection! All proceeds benefit a mental health charity. In darkness, find light, love, and adventure!

Full list of Authors: Eve Newton, Cate Corvin, Ginna Moran, Melissa Adams, Debbie Cassidy, Mia Harlan, Cali Mann, M. Sinclair, A.J. Macey, R.L. Caulder, Stacey Brutger, Jewels Arthur, M. J. Marstens, Eva Delaney, Hanleigh Bradley, Tabitha Barret, J.E Cluney, Imani L. Hawkins, Avery Stone, Amelia K Oliver, Eileen Troemel, Lilith Darville

May include scenes of M/M & F/F

May contain triggering situations.
All proceeds are going to a mental health charity.


----------

